# dominion seed company duke diamond



## sullynory (Dec 20, 2017)

thoughts on his new releases ,that just dropped on shn,thanks bob.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 20, 2017)

Straight skunk funk, duke is a legend and his gear is top notch


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 20, 2017)

Look at his descriptions. I think he ran some numbers and tested heavily. He even tells you what not to do, lol. I wish he was a week earlier. I just snagged a bunch of Coastal Seeds a few days ago. Coastal has some NL#1 (Male crosses). Duke and Coastal are both dead heads working with the Skelly/Puck HP. Both run numbers and test. Duke's Skunk is super old. Not sure if it's RKS smells, but it will be dank anyways. Duke also worked with Brother's Grimm so I'm pretty sure he's a legit breeder


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

I got super excited hearing about his release. I know that he has been working hard breeding a skunk line. It appears he calls it the SSSC Skunk after The old Super Sativa Seed Club. The genetics must originate from their skunk.
I am pretty disappointed that these are all skunk crosses.
I wish he would have released the pure thang.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 27, 2018)

From Nevils eed Bank I'm super stoked on these. Ive bought 8 packs of them.
I bought 4 packs each of the Dominion Skunk, and the Granny Skunk, in the last week.

I was going to have my acoustic guitar neck reset, ( $800 ) and a Refret, but decided to get these.
I'm going to let my buddy run as many as he can. He'll probably start with 1 pack each, and look for a keepr or 2. I know there are a couple phenos from each strain, so it will be interesting.

I remember all of the SSSC stuff, Nevils, The Seed Bank, and bought many of those genetics, and unfortunately I got ratted out buy my partner in 97, and lost al of the genetics to the feds.

I had a cross of the LTD Release from Nevil. NL5 x Haze, crossed with Early 90s Sensi NL5 x Skelly HP x SSSC Sk1, and it was, and STILL IS, the best stuff Ive seen since the 70s, and not much even then would be close to it.

The taste was pure Hash. Lung Buster, and you would cough every hit, I don't care who you are. You hit it hard, youre coughing, and tears, and snot will be everywhere.

Wasn't safe to drive on as it also cause momentary eyesight loss from the head rush, add on the coughing, and was really not a good idea to operate anything you can hurt yourself with.

The only thing the Dominion has that is different than mine on 1 side is the NL5/Hz vs VA 91chem, and it may be as good or better vs Nevils NL5 x Hz. I don't know, but probably in the ballpark.

Ive also got 5 packs of the Puck Yeah, I expect them to really powerful. What I had from Nevil should be the same as these.

Nevils Hashplant was a backcross of the NL1 x  Skelly F2 Male BX into Skelly mom.

It would be nice if Coastal would backcross an F2 male back into the Skelly mom again.

Nevil said he got 50/50 HP/NL1 pheno, with 1 in 4 being Exceptional, and all of them killer.

He also mentioned the Smaller Seeds were more desirable. He was getting Large Size, and Very Small seeds, and used to impress people with the big seeds, but said the smaller seeds produced more potent plants.

The Coastal Puch Yeah I got were indeed very small.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 27, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> View attachment 4080112 From Nevils eed BankView attachment 4080108 I'm super stoked on these. Ive bought 8 packs of them.
> I bought 4 packs each of the Dominion Skunk, and the Granny Skunk, in the last week.
> 
> I was going to have my acoustic guitar neck reset, ( $800 ) and a Refret, but decided to get these.
> ...


Any insight on UFO from coastal? Or the Burmese ibl?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 27, 2018)

I know some about the Romulan. Its a good couch lock 75% Indica, can make some dizzy if its a good pheno. Its originally clone only, Federation Seeds backcrossed it until IBL, but was discontinued long ago.

Cant really speculate on the Burmese.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 27, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Any insight on UFO from coastal? Or the Burmese ibl?


I snagged a pack of UFO. I'm going to get another one. Supposedly it's the romulan joe pine cut (the original). The male is supposedly from original NL#1 stock. There a group of breeders with the OG breeding since 69 I think? Supposedly he scored the OG NL#1s. Their moms are supposedly legit heirlooms.

As for Duke..I'm from VA and there is def some fire down there it's just kept hidden as the laws suck. I had RKS back in the VA mountains from 99-2004. I would bet Duke's skunks are fire. I bet the RKS is still around in the VA, TN, NC mountains just super hidden as you don't want to go to jail in those states for herb.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 27, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> View attachment 4080112 From Nevils eed BankView attachment 4080108 I'm super stoked on these. Ive bought 8 packs of them.
> I bought 4 packs each of the Dominion Skunk, and the Granny Skunk, in the last week.
> 
> I was going to have my acoustic guitar neck reset, ( $800 ) and a Refret, but decided to get these.
> ...


97 was a bad year!!!
I had a buddyof mine rat me out to the feds after he got busted with crack!!!
I was gifted the most rare and amazing Hawaiian genetics and had bred many into f3's and 4's as well as a multitude of hybrids.
Nothing even come close to the diversity potency and flavors of those genetics today!!!!
If I had those strains still today, it would be invaluable material. Also had a Hawaiian skunk that was roadkill maximus! Even in veg outside it stunk soooooo strong of rank skunk!

So who is Skelly and why is his hashplant good??
Also I wonder if they are using the real Nl#1? That is one of the strongest indica's i have ever smoked!!! A friend of mine brought some back with him from Humboldt in '93, and it was nuts!!! It was the real neon green bud of those times, caked in white crystals that you could scrap of the bag. It was mostly a skunky strain with some pine and hashy flavors. But the potency was head crushing! It would make you paranoid, confused, shaky, and possibly even nauseous!! Some of the best ever, but almost the polar opposite of Nl#5


----------



## kona gold (Jan 27, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I know some about the Romulan. Its a good couch lock 75% Indica, can make some dizzy if its a good pheno. Its originally clone only, Federation Seeds backcrossed it until IBL, but was discontinued long ago.
> 
> Cant really speculate on the Burmese.


Romulan was a clone only original, and then federation started to make it into seed form.
But that is another great one! Big bright green squishy dense buds also extremely crystalline. Hard for me to describe the unique terpene profile. Closest I can is skunky, piney, with some spicy incense funk! Very unique to this strain. Potency, forget about it!! Super strong


----------



## Rigman (Feb 12, 2018)

Anyone got a diary of any of the Dominion Skunk, Granny or Sis yet? Looking forward to seeing any info.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2018)

I have a pack skush of his that he gave away at the cup. I' lookn forward to popping....

It's Master kush x skelly hashplant x sssc skunk1


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have a pack skush of his that he gave away at the cup. I' lookn forward to popping....
> 
> It's Master kush x skelly hashplant x sssc skunk1


I got a pack of those Skush as freebies with my Dominion Skunk order. 
I won't be planting them for another couple of months though.


----------



## Rigman (Feb 13, 2018)

Wont be planting the Skush or the Dominion for a couple of months Bakersfield?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2018)

Rigman said:


> Wont be planting the Skush or the Dominion for a couple of months Bakersfield?


I might plant them after my current run is done.
I'm a big fan of Chem D crosses and if i can get some skunk vibes blended in, I might just be at peace for a bit.


----------



## Rigman (Feb 13, 2018)

I got some of the Lucky Dog Chems and Dominion's Skunk but I guess they are still too new for much info.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2018)

Rigman said:


> I got some of the Lucky Dog Chems and Dominion's Skunk but I guess they are still too new for much info.


I don't think you'll be disappointed. The genetics and breeders, speak for themselves.
BTW, I'm looking to score some Lucky Dog. Can you hook a brother out on a vendor?


----------



## Rigman (Feb 13, 2018)

Drop a line to Shoe


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Rigman said:


> I got some of the Lucky Dog Chems and Dominion's Skunk but I guess they are still too new for much info.



Instagram has a few photos, and info on some of the strains.


----------



## Rigman (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks Jimi, I have seen a few in there but still no diaries I can find. I am sure its just a matter of time....


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 15, 2018)

Anyone know the terpene profile of the skelly hashplant? Is this a diesel, or skunk profile?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Pine Fuel Skunk,/REEKS.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Just ordered another pack of Dominion Granny Skunk.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2018)

So I won an auction yesterday, for a pack of Chem D x C99 reversed fems by Duke Diamond VA.
Money goes to charity.

This sounds like it could be one awesome cross.
I'll probably be popping these and my pack of Dominion Skunks real soon.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So I won an auction yesterday, for a pack of Chem D x C99 reversed fems by Duke Diamond VA.
> Money goes to charity.
> 
> This sounds like it could be one awesome cross.
> I'll probably be popping these and my pack of Dominion Skunks real soon.


I was eyeing the 187 he released with the same reversed 'dad'.... That chem D sounds incredible. 

Good snag buddy... Even better when you consider the charitable focus. Well played good sir


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I was eyeing the 187 he released with the same reversed 'dad'.... That chem D sounds incredible.
> 
> Good snag buddy... Even better when you consider the charitable focus. Well played good sir


They had 3 other C99 reversed crosses - chem91, romulan, and headband, but I could only afford to try and get 1 and Chem D crosses are the bomb.

These are numbered packs for auction and this was 4 of 5, so there will probably be one more go on these soon, and Duke Diamond VA is going to be having a huge sale of his personal seed stash, to make some money for his sick mother.


----------



## Deegrower (Mar 27, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I snagged a pack of UFO. I'm going to get another one. Supposedly it's the romulan joe pine cut (the original). The male is supposedly from original NL#1 stock. There a group of breeders with the OG breeding since 69 I think? Supposedly he scored the OG NL#1s. Their moms are supposedly legit heirlooms.
> 
> As for Duke..I'm from VA and there is def some fire down there it's just kept hidden as the laws suck. I had RKS back in the VA mountains from 99-2004. I would bet Duke's skunks are fire. I bet the RKS is still around in the VA, TN, NC mountains just super hidden as you don't want to go to jail in those states for herb.


I'm from VA to didn't know it was legends here..lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 22, 2018)

So who's grown their packs out yet? Snagged a Helena and StrawDieselxc99. They're gonna get popped in a few weeks.


----------



## WDENL5 (Jul 22, 2018)

I’ve run the 187 and it was freaking awesome. I have a keeper that I will be running a full tent of next round. It produced really well and turned a beautiful lavender color late in flower. I have 6 different phenos of Dominion skunk flowering now and a couple look really promising. 2 are really starting to reak at week 4.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 22, 2018)

Glad to hear it. Cant wait to get some of these Helena's in the dirt! Been looking for skelly genetics for a long time now.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 22, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Just ordered another pack of Dominion Granny Skunk.


Yo Jimi, I asked you something similar to this before, but what is it that you see in those two strains you stocked up on? What is it that you're expecting or looking for? It all looks super good, but i'm just wondering what it was that drew you to those in particular?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Because they have the Skelly, and SSSC Sk1. I want anything with those genetics.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 25, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Because they have the Skelly, and SSSC Sk1. I want anything with those genetics.


have you popped any of your packs yet? also have you done any of the Puck Yeah? I was talking with whomever at James bean seed co, about getting any more from coastal before they split a lil while back. he said he tried but it was a no go. unfortunate. Enjoy them!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 25, 2018)

I gave my buddy a couple packs of the Puck, and he is going to F2 them for more seeds. These are outside

Really nice looking plants, and bigger/faster growing than I thought they would be. Really really good smell on stem rub. Theyre just now starting to stretch.

I gave a pack of the Dominion Granny Skunk to another friend, in a legal state, 12 came up, and are around 5 weeks right now. I haven't seen them as he lives 80 miles away, but if they were doing bad, he would have alerted me. Weve been partners on/off since 1983.

Other friend I gave some of the Dominion Local Skunk, and Nature Farm Sk18, or I may have him start the 89/NL5 x Sk18, along with the Local. Probably do these in 2-3 weeks.

If you are in California you can still get all the Coastal gear through Equilibrium Genetics... Eqgenetics. Hes got some stuff I want, but isn't available outside of Cali, and Im not in Cali.

Great Lakes Genetics still has some packs of several different Coastal strains.

Interested in th 89 UK Cheese x NL1??

Fourora Borealis x NL1

Dumpster x NL1

Hardcore Sativa... High Biscus… Columbian Red mother x Puna Butter

Coastal Haze x Hazy Kush x NL1


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 26, 2018)

hah yeah I actually emailed them before I realized they are actually legit and don't ship out of state. oops. You are a cool person, giving your buddies packs like that to make more of, ect.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 26, 2018)

3 of us work together. I get seeds, and they grow them out, as right now Im not in the position to do anything.

1 buddy doesn't smoke, and gives it to me at a great price, and I get all of it. The other buddy keeps 2/3, and he also lets me have the rest at a good $$$, so its a win, win all around.
I also just gave my 1 buddy with the Granny 2 x 1000w Gavitas.

If you and I were buddies, and in the same position, I would do the same. Ive known 1 guy since 1967, and the other since 1979, and have been doing projects together on/off for almost 40 years.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> have you popped any of your packs yet? also have you done any of the Puck Yeah? I was talking with whomever at James bean seed co, about getting any more from coastal before they split a lil while back. he said he tried but it was a no go. unfortunate. Enjoy them!



As nice as the Puck Looks, and Smells, my buddy is going to use it as a main pollen source for several strains. Its got the best stem rub smell that any of them hes got, with the Swami BO/RKS coming in a close second, but totally different.
Starins he will pollinate with the Male Puck.

C99
The HOG
Bodhi Mt Goji
88 Hazeman/NDNguy G13 x HP
Mr Nice SSH
2012 Mr Nice SSH/ 80s NL1/NL5/Hz x 80s Nevils Hashplant/Sk1 x Mr Nice Shit
Atomic Lights.... NL5.
Blue Orca x RKS/Uruapan


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> have you popped any of your packs yet? also have you done any of the Puck Yeah? I was talking with whomever at James bean seed co, about getting any more from coastal before they split a lil while back. he said he tried but it was a no go. unfortunate. Enjoy them!


I don't guess he received anymore puck yea but I noticed jbc stated on ig that kagyu is carrying on with sum of the coastal stuff and has a new drop


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 29, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I don't guess he received anymore puck yea but I noticed jbc stated on ig that kagyu is carrying on with sum of the coastal stuff and has a new drop


oh cool thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Check out the leaves on this monster. Woah!!!!!!!!!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BkwIQOehItF/?taken-by=swamiseed_ig


----------



## Rigman (Aug 15, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing any pics of the Granny and the Local Jimi (and any others from Duke that you guys get going) if you can


----------



## doniawon (Aug 15, 2018)

Anyone found the skunky monkey yet?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Not dead RKS, but plenty of people on Instagram running his gear finding very skunky phenos.

People are finding RKS in Swami Organic Seeds
Purple Zebra x 85 RKS/Uruapan. But not all of them are RKS. But it reeks heavily of skunk, as does the Dominion Local Skunk, and Dominion Skunk.

Swami says if you go through 2 packs, you should find a few RKS.

The Mother of Dominion Skunk is called POLE CAT, if that tells you something.

But check out Instagram.
*@duke_diamond_va • Instagram photos and videos*


*https://www.instagram.com/swamiseed_ig/*
https://www.*instagram*.com/*duke_diamond_va*


----------



## doniawon (Aug 15, 2018)

Had read that n one of your older post jh. 
Priceless info. 
Thank you.

@jimihendrix1


----------



## indianasc13 (Aug 16, 2018)

c99xchem91 flushing out in 4x4 led tent. One of the most vigorous plants ive grown. Easy to clone. Did stretch quite a bit. Also 4 phenos did have some mold issues. But im def cloning a few of these nicer ones. Most were a nice mix of fuel and pineapple smells.


----------



## indianasc13 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## artie72 (Aug 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So who's grown their packs out yet? Snagged a Helena and StrawDieselxc99. They're gonna get popped in a few weeks.


Picked up the chemdog x cindy99 fems, and the Helena two pack deal. Il start a journal here.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 23, 2018)

artie72 said:


> Picked up the chemdog x cindy99 fems, and the Helena two pack deal. Il start a journal here.


Ooo sounds good! Deal was if I could but it for the Helena, wife got to pick the fem. strawberry diesel, of course lol. I’m kinda cooling down on the grow right now cause I got two tents flowering, but I’m gonna pop probably 6 Helena’s soon here and try to flower 2 fems.


----------



## artie72 (Aug 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Ooo sounds good! Deal was if I could but it for the Helena, wife got to pick the fem. strawberry diesel, of course lol. I’m kinda cooling down on the grow right now cause I got two tents flowering, but I’m gonna pop probably 6 Helena’s soon here and try to flower 2 fems.


Have you seen or heard any info on the Helena yet? Also I’m super curious to see how the chemdog fems are gonna resemble the original chemdog.... can’t find any info on phenos yet.Either way should be fire as hell!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 24, 2018)

I have not, other than the info that came with the seeds. I saw somebody had popped the straw diesel x c99 but thats really it so far.


----------



## Rigman (Aug 24, 2018)

Not about Duke's work but Lucky Dog Seeds did a Silver Chem X Chembog91 bx2 that their marketing says "is very close to pure Chembog91 Skunk_VA in regular seed form"


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 24, 2018)

I just picked up a pack of Helena with Romulan x c99......I’ll be popping both in the very near future..I’m really concidering picking up a pack of his Sis Skunk and Dominion Skunk too, but their a bit pricey for my cheep ass.


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 25, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> I just picked up a pack of Helena with Romulan x c99......I’ll be popping both in the very near future..I’m really concidering picking up a pack of his Sis Skunk and Dominion Skunk too, but their a bit pricey for my cheep ass.


Yeah I’m looking at the C99 x Master Kush feminized with Helena reg seeds. Has anyone listened to the Pod Cast “The Pot Cast”? They interviewed Duke and it definitely has my interest


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 25, 2018)

DankTankerous said:


> Yeah I’m looking at the C99 x Master Kush feminized with Helena reg seeds. Has anyone listened to the Pod Cast “The Pot Cast”? They interviewed Duke and it definitely has my interest


Yeah I think he's on there twice now?


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 25, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yeah I think he's on there twice now?


Yeah he is, I’m on the first episode


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 25, 2018)

oh shit man, both of his and Bodhi's episodes heavily influenced the genetics I've sought out. Helena was so interesting to me because its got Skelly in it! and I could afford it lol.


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 25, 2018)

DankTankerous said:


> Yeah I’m looking at the C99 x Master Kush feminized with Helena reg seeds. Has anyone listened to the Pod Cast “The Pot Cast”? They interviewed Duke and it definitely has my interest


Ya, I listened to both. Pretty well influenced me to jump on board and buy some of his gear. He’s playing around with some awesome old school cuts and he really seems passionate about the craft.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Sep 3, 2018)

Is shn the only place to pick up dukes gear?


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 3, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh shit man, both of his and Bodhi's episodes heavily influenced the genetics I've sought out. Helena was so interesting to me because its got Skelly in it! and I could afford it lol.


Have got any of duke's yet. going to wait until he gets some skunk locked down. I did get Puck Yeah from Coastal so i'm excited to see how that one does. I want something with his VA Beach/Norfolk Afghani (duke has this one). I'm pretty sure i've had this one from multiple sources and it's super potent. I lived in the 757 for 15 years.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 4, 2018)

I have Duke's aj's sour d x tga vortex going right now- I know AJ said something somewhere about there being a very specific way to grow his diesel, and that if you don't do it right, it won't turn out right- I know this is a cross, but does anybody know the secret to AJ's sour d?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 5, 2018)

Anybody pop those Helena's yet? Gonna do mine in a month or two I think. just gotta take care of some house business first.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 5, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Anybody pop those Helena's yet? Gonna do mine in a month or two I think. just gotta take care of some house business first.


I could start em now for ya?. Grab cuts send em back


----------



## Serverchris (Oct 5, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Anybody pop those Helena's yet? Gonna do mine in a month or two I think. just gotta take care of some looking good so far


Friend has some going into flower next week or so


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 5, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> Friend has some going into flower next week or so


got any pics?


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 5, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Anybody pop those Helena's yet? Gonna do mine in a month or two I think. just gotta take care of some house business first.


You gotta start a journal when you do so


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 6, 2018)

DankTankerous said:


> You gotta start a journal when you do so


yeah Ill be more diligent than I have in the past too lol


----------



## Serverchris (Oct 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> got any pics?


I'd have to look up how to post em, idk I'm still a little sketched out about posting pics online.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 19, 2018)

Popped a single Helena and a single Straw diesel. Don’t really have the space for anything now but I’d rather have a bunch of clones ready for when I’m good to go in a couple weeks.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 20, 2018)

Dominion skunk #2

Dominion skunk #1


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 20, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Dominion skunk #2
> View attachment 4218648
> Dominion skunk #1
> View attachment 4218652


whats them smells?!


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 20, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> whats them smells?!





eastcoastled said:


> Dominion skunk #2
> View attachment 4218648
> Dominion skunk #1
> View attachment 4218652


I was just about to ask the same thing

Kind of off topic, but a dispensary I visited was selling Road Kill Skunk and it smelled nothing like a skunk... it’s supposed to smell like it right?


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> whats them smells?!





DankTankerous said:


> I was just about to ask the same thing
> 
> Kind of off topic, but a dispensary I visited was selling Road Kill Skunk and it smelled nothing like a skunk... it’s supposed to smell like it right?


Both funky, but not skunky. #1 has some rotten fruit with some other funk like garlic or onion. #2 is just funky, more on the garlic/onion side as well, but nothing fruity like #1. The smells are interesting, and different for sure. The real smells come out once dried and cured usually, well wee what we have then.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 21, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Both funky, but not skunky. #1 has some rotten fruit with some other funk like garlic or onion. #2 is just funky, more on the garlic/onion side as well, but nothing fruity like #1. The smells are interesting, and different for sure. The real smells come out once dried and cured usually, well wee what we have then.


Thanks. That sort of sounds like Appalachian Super Skunk from bodhi. Lots of foul funk, a bit of lemon on a couple of them, but no discernable "skunk" smell. Great strain, just didnt find that skunk I thought I might.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thanks. That sort of sounds like Appalachian Super Skunk from bodhi. Lots of foul funk, a bit of lemon on a couple of them, but no discernable "skunk" smell. Great strain, just didnt find that skunk I thought I might.


To clarify, if you put your nose to,a bud, you smell skunk on both pheno’s I usually squeeze a bud, and rub my fingers together, and that’s where the other smells come from. I have a Keeper (cheese cross) from another breeder that is straight skunk spray no matter if you smell the buds or rub your fingers together, accidentally brush up against the plant, etc, all you get is straight skunk. It’s definitely in there, just have to find the right one...


----------



## johny sunset (Oct 22, 2018)

I decided to pop my freebies....Romulan x C99. I don’t usually mess with fems, but what the hell. 






Now I’m just making up my mind between these two.....I feel like I should pop both but don’t have enough time or space.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 22, 2018)

I'd say Dominion skunk. Might as well go with the namesake strain. Side note, I ordered a few grab bags off SNH this weekend, hoping one of them may contain some gear from Duke! fingers crossed. How old is that Rommie99? I like the way its growing.


----------



## johny sunset (Oct 22, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I'd say Dominion skunk. Might as well go with the namesake strain. Side note, I ordered a few grab bags off SNH this weekend, hoping one of them may contain some gear from Duke! fingers crossed. How old is that Rommie99? I like the way its growing.


There’s actually two in there (15 gallon smart pot ). I’ve got them pulled right over to promote branching. There getting close to 4 weeks old now I think.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 23, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> There’s actually two in there (15 gallon smart pot ). I’ve got them pulled right over to promote branching. There getting close to 4 weeks old now I think.


I suspected as much, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 1, 2018)

Duke's (AJ's)Sour Diesel x (TGA)Vortex:


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 1, 2018)

SFnone said:


> Duke's (AJ's)Sour Diesel x (TGA)Vortex:
> View attachment 4225749 View attachment 4225750 View attachment 4225751 View attachment 4225752 View attachment 4225755 View attachment 4225758 View attachment 4225759 View attachment 4225760 View attachment 4225761 View attachment 4225762


What's it smell like?


----------



## SFnone (Nov 1, 2018)

Couple more night shots
  
Were grown (mostly) outdoors. Cut most yesterday, and the smell is that of skunky citrus fruit and spiced meats- sort of like funky lemonade and slim jims.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 2, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Popped a single Helena and a single Straw diesel. Don’t really have the space for anything now but I’d rather have a bunch of clones ready for when I’m good to go in a couple weeks.


They are looking pretty good! I will get some photos of these up in a couple days. Helena is really broadleaf, super tight and vegging quickly.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 2, 2018)

Lmao... slim Jim's? That caught me off guard. Dank as hell looking tho


----------



## SFnone (Nov 2, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Lmao... slim Jim's? That caught me off guard. Dank as hell looking tho


lol, yeah... that's what it smells like... lemony spicy garlic onion meat... will probably change a bit as it dries though...


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 2, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> They are looking pretty good! I will get some photos of these up in a couple days. Helena is really broadleaf, super tight and vegging quickly.


I have one skinny leaf pheno, the others are average sized leaves.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> lol, yeah... that's what it smells like... lemony spicy garlic onion meat... will probably change a bit as it dries though...


sometimes I have a hard time identifying smells because I'm just not expecting to use "slim jim" or anything like that as an adjective.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 3, 2018)

1 buddy has 8 of the Grannys, with 6 in flowering, and hes going to veg the crap out of the other 2. Hes got 2 of them in 30 gallons each of Promix BX, vegging under 1000w Gavita for over 3 months. Its huge, and will veg another 5 weeks.

The 1s in flowering are very very sweet floral smelling. Like the nicest smelling flowers you've ever smelled. Also this is second hand from my buddy, as I haven't seen them but I trust his word.
He says its possibly the best smelling stuff hes smelled in 40 years.

HUGE leaves, and stems. Average growth speed. No records, but the plants are very uniform, with excellent side branching. Every branch looks like its going to have at least 1/4oz+ buds on them. They are at 30 days flowering, and are outperforming 4-5 of our other strains. Stems are also huge. The leaves are at least 2.5- 3 inches wide per finger, and over 18 inches long. As big a leaf as hes ever seen, especially on a 4 foot tall plant. 4 feet isnt including container. Plants are at least 4ft, and 4 feet wide, and we vegged extra because they don't stretch a lot, and we want a big yield from these. Id say they will go at least an lb per plant. Using 4 1000w Gavitas, and 10 plants in 15-20 gallon contianers vegged to the max, and then are Bent so they grow Horizontally, and then we train the secondaries to grow Vertically.


Theres at least 70 secondary branches, with the longest being 3+ feet long, growing vertically towards the light. When you bend like this every secondary becomes a main, especially if you blast them from start to finish with 1000w Gavita. They were also growing as seedlings under 1000w Gavita. We figure the sun is stronger than any HID, so why start on anything less than 1000w Gavita, or a Hortilux EYE HPS is also great, but covers less area.
IMHO if the Gavitas are used in tandem, they will cover 5x6 easily. If used alone Maxed Out at 1175w we use them in 5 x 5. Though maxed at 1175w, at 5 x 6 is 39w Sq/Ft, which is less than I like, but you can still get really good buds, and adds weight. I like at least 50w/Sq ft, but even a 1000w Hortilux HPS is 62.5w Sq/Ft in a 4 x 4... Sun is 100w Sq/Ft Average....10,000-12,000 lumens Sq/Ft

Our best producer is an F2 Mr Nice SSH we went through over 200 females to find. It will do 24oz, in 15-20 gallons Promix BX. But the Granny is obviously looking like its going to blow the SSH out of the water on everything but fast growth, and yield. It is budding faster.

By out performing I mean budding speed, resin production, branching pattern, and smell. And weve got some really good stuff for the Granny to compete with.

Other buddy has 18 Dominion Skunk going. I haven't seen them, but have been in his house, and they smell like Skunk, and Fruit at this point. But they are already smelling up the house, and is instantly recognizable as weed, and have been for a good while. They are 5 weeks from seedlings. He will flower out 6 of them under 1000w Hortilux HPS x 2 in 7 gallon Smart Pots/Promix BX.

The Granny, and Skunk are very very different. Duke told me the Granny is supposed to have a more psychedelic high.
In about a month buddy #2 is going to start a pack of the Local, or Pole Cat if I don't miss the drop. They will sell out fast. The 150 packs of Local sold out in hours, even at $150 a pack.
Skunk has a more Speedy High, and then narcos you out.

Ive also got the Sis Skunk, and the only reason it wasn't started is it is a lower producer, but am sure its potency is also up there.

Duke is going to have the Pole Cat, and Capital G coming in Dec.

My buddy #1 is coming down in a day, or 2 from a good ways off, and is going to give a further update on the Granny. All I know is hes really excited about the Granny, and is already talking about doing away with everything else, and just grow this, until other buddy finds a keeper in the Skunk.There also may be more than 1 keeper ect, as from what Ive seen almost every review Ive seen the people say they had a hard time picking the keeper, because they were all nice plants. And my buddy is also saying all of them look really good, and smell so so good it will be a challenge vs which to keep, which goes along with many other reviews Ive read, also with photo evidence.

Also this guy just started 1 pack of Nature Farm Weasel Skunk ( Original Diesel x Sk18 )
90s Sensi Super Skunk cut x Sk18 AKA Corpse Flower. They may be 10 days old.

I was also mistaken that it ( Corpse Flower ) is MassSuperSkunk Cross. It IS NOT... Its Sensi 90s Super Skunk. Same genes, different plants.. Just wanted to clarify.

But I should have further update on the Granny in a day, or 2.

Heres a link to some killer photos of the Granny.

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/grannyskunk/


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 3, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> 1 buddy has 8 of the Grannys, with 6 in flowering, and hes going to veg the crap out of the other 2. Hes got 2 of them in 30 gallons each of Promix BX, vegging under 1000w Gavita for over 3 months. Its huge, and will veg another 5 weeks.
> 
> The 1s in flowering are very very sweet floral smelling. Like the nicest smelling flowers you've ever smelled. Also this is second hand from my buddy, as I haven't seen them but I trust his word.
> He says its possibly the best smelling stuff hes smelled in 40 years.
> ...


where are the packs gonna be dropped? Never buying from Seizedherenow ever again.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 3, 2018)

December.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> where are the packs gonna be dropped? Never buying from Seizedherenow ever again.


howd that go? did the cops come a knockin?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

SFnone said:


> howd that go? did the cops come a knockin?


No, but not everyone got a refund or a replacement as they stated they'd honor it. I wouldn't use the place again ever again. Too many other good banks around and more reasonably priced, imho


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 6, 2018)

I'll have to chance it as I want those particular strains.

They've always done me great. Even sent a pack of the Exotic Genetics XXX OG, and Miami Heat for free. Ive bought a lot of seeds though.


----------



## DankTankerous (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> No, but not everyone got a refund or a replacement as they stated they'd honor it. I wouldn't use the place again ever again. Too many other good banks around and more reasonably priced, imho


What happened? They’re a seed bank I was seriously considering going to?


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 7, 2018)

DankTankerous said:


> What happened? They’re a seed bank I was seriously considering going to?


Some ppl got their oders seized


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Some ppl got their oders seized


The seed bank got their box seized is how the orders got seized at the UPS store they were using, and not everyone got replacements or refunds. They won't delete accounts on their site, etc. I just wouldn't use them anymore. It's prolly the old Patients helping Patients, lol.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 7, 2018)

Is seedsherenow the ONLY place to get dukes gear?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Is seedsherenow the ONLY place to get dukes gear?


Yep, as far as I know.

I just got 5 packs of Top Dawg Mango Cough and had no problems.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Is seedsherenow the ONLY place to get dukes gear?


On their Instagram they have a few other bean banks listed as current vendors:
https://www.instagram.com/bayareabeanbank/?hl=en 
https://www.instagram.com/realrockymountainhigh719/?hl=en 
https://www.instagram.com/therareseedstore420/?hl=en


----------



## Rigman (Nov 8, 2018)

And headiegardens carries them


----------



## johny sunset (Nov 8, 2018)

Rigman said:


> And headiegardens carries them


Shoe has a sale on right now as well on Bodhi. Lucky dog seeds, stray fox doc D, bloodline and others.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 8, 2018)

both of my dominion skunk pheno’s are hanging. The first is smelling very skunky....I will say if you want skunk, buy this shit now, while you can, and keep an eye on Dominion seed C.O. The second that I cut down today is similar, but not as skunky. I got more onion and garlic while in flower, but near the end, the skunk was there for sure. I have a third in flower that is very fruity, so I doubt there will be skunk in that one, but the frost was ther from the start of flower. The stinky pheno’s don’t show too much frost early, but it’s there. They don’t look like much with lights on, but turn off the lights and they glisten like diamonds.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 23, 2018)

aw poop, my Helena is a boy. I think I might hold onto it though, and flower it out with a Straw99 fem clone, just to make me some seeds.


----------



## DankTankerous (Nov 23, 2018)

Just purchased Duke Diamond’s Vault C99 X C99s1 feminized from the 2000’s stock. Got it from Seeds Here Now.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 24, 2018)

Oh, I decided I'm gonna take a clone, and clone one of all the fems I got, and do a "mini" open pollination from my Helena Male to the others. Make myself some seeds!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Im myself wouldn't use Feminized seeds for breeding. Many times Fem brings out recessives, and also passes Hermi on, but they can often do ok, but we did it a few times with the same strain, and it ended up totally fucking the genes, and turned it into hay.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 24, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im myself wouldn't use Feminized seeds for breeding. Many times Fem brings out recessives, and also passes Hermi on, but they can often do ok, but we did it a few times with the same strain, and it ended up totally fucking the genes, and turned it into hay.


Thats a very fair point Jimi, Thank you. The only reason I was gonna use the Straw99 is because she's simply there, and Its my first time trying to make them, so I mostly wanted to see if I could do it correctly or get seeds to grow. I'm in a wierd "transition" period where I THINK I'm done having inspectors in my home for mortgage refinancing, but not positive yet so I want to wait a month until i'm in full gear, so I've been just tooling around with keeping some clones alive and multiplying so when i AM ready I got a bunch of small stuff to throw into flower. 

I agree with you wholeheartedly, and that If i was to try chucking (I wouldnt even call what I wanted to do that, simply amateur seed recreation at its most basic level) I'd use really anything else. 

matter of fact I got a real nice HAOGxSSDD clone I can donate to mating with the Helena clone I took. They're same size and age, I think I could just put them together in my 3rd space in flower for like a month, then take the lady and put her in the regular flower tent with everything else?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 24, 2018)

As long as the pollen is dead, you can put it back in. Id give it 3-7 days after pollination before reintroducing into main garden.

I myself would use The Nature Farm Genetics Red Eye Skunk for the males. This is a cross of original Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1 from the mid 80s, and a cross of the original sk, before it was Sk1.
I would use more than 1 male. 5 is better. Will give a lot more diversity, which will also help keep Vigor.

Sk18 was stolen by Sam the Skunkman/RATMAN in the 70s when he was an apprentice breeder for them. He got into trouble, and worked with the Feds, and had them busted. They left over 20lbs of seeds unguarded in the trash, as well as whole plants with intact rootballs. He bred the Skunk out of it for the most part.

Sacred Seeds had been around since 1938, had genetics going back to 1915, and the fucking RAT, had them busted, and stole their genetics.

But the Nature Farm Sk18 is the ORIGINAL SKUNK stuff before it was taken to Holland in the early 80s after it had been reworked for less REEK.

Real Skunk brings with it stability, vigor, potency, and consistency, and theres a reason it was used so much in breeding programs. It makes everything more uniform, and consistent.

The Super Sativa Seed Club stuff is what RATMAN reworked, and took to Holland.

Duke Diamond VA also has the Original SSSC Sk1, and uses it extensively.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 24, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im myself wouldn't use Feminized seeds for breeding. Many times Fem brings out recessives, and also passes Hermi on, but they can often do ok, but we did it a few times with the same strain, and it ended up totally fucking the genes, and turned it into hay.


Nah. Perfectly fine to breed with fems. I just wouldn't further them by fem x fem.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Not from my experience. In the end it turned ours to hay.
Some were still good, but the consistency was 100% GONE. Every plant used to be a keeper. Not so after a couple breedings with itself, and no other outcrosses. Turned to mostly junk.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Dec 2, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Not from my experience. In the end it turned ours to hay.
> Some were still good, but the consistency was 100% GONE. Every plant used to be a keeper. Not so after a couple breedings with itself, and no other outcrosses. Turned to mostly junk.


Do you have a Duke Diamond recommendation, something close to old school AK47...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 2, 2018)

AK was/is Columbian, Thai, Acapulco Gold, and Afghan.

I don't know really of any genetics he has available with those. But the old AK47 was wicked stuff.
But Id recommend the upcoming drops of Polecat, Capital G, and a couple others.

I would also suggest the Dominion Skunk.


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2018)

Swayze(ghost og x SSSC )
 
Grows with a sweetness & drys into a skunked og funk..


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 2, 2018)

cleverpiggy said:


> Do you have a Duke Diamond recommendation, something close to old school AK47...


Everything of his is good so go read his descriptions and pick one you like.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Yep. He only sells fire.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 3, 2018)

Anyone have any grow info on Duke's Mountain Berry? Just purchased these for a friend that has PTSD.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 3, 2018)

Can you get Duke’s stuff from anywhere else other than Seedsherenow?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 4, 2018)

Dominion dominion skunk #3 with that perfect fade. This one is the fruitiest, but that rotten skunky funk is present. It definitely seems to come out more once cured. I’m in Coco, and all three pheno’s responded exactly the same, cut the nutes and they look like this in a week. They look much prettier in person, purple strains usually have the nicest fade, but these are pretty close as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Dec 5, 2018)

There was a roadkill skunk made by a BC company smells like idk lol mild citris and some shit but I'd bet you seen that one. So odd they say it smells nothing like dead Skunk and never explained why its called that.....ever ever has a story of rks but it's a broad term to describe exactly what it says. I grew up on Mass super skunk and other extreme buds like that and not once do I remember anyone saying rks at the time. Also that smell and terp were worked out of the line amd suprise suprise not many people have their skunk plants from the 80s still. Umderstandable!! Is Duke gonna packs of MSS no but that type bud death skunk..yes there some in there but he's a world great breeder and has lots of rare plants going on never in seed like this or xs..I ran original testers years ago and trust me or him more like that it's in there and gonna get bread not chucked plants from a cannabis great. And more to come..trust me it's incredible


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 6, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Can you get Duke’s stuff from anywhere else other than Seedsherenow?


Supposedly from shoe/headiegardens. Does anyone have his email or a way to contact him that isn’t IG? Thanks


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 6, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Supposedly from shoe/headiegardens. Does anyone have his email or a way to contact him that isn’t IG? Thanks


Idk I've sent him a friend request twice on Instagram cause I wanted to see his selection but he won't accept or respond so I guess he already has all the customers he wants.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 6, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Supposedly from shoe/headiegardens. Does anyone have his email or a way to contact him that isn’t IG? Thanks





Serverchris said:


> Idk I've sent him a friend request twice on Instagram cause I wanted to see his selection but he won't accept or respond so I guess he already has all the customers he wants.


[email protected]


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 7, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> [email protected]


Thanks!


----------



## johny sunset (Dec 12, 2018)

I’m really excited to see what comes from theses little SisSkunks here.





I’ve had all things chem dog on my radar lately. And when I heard Duke talk about how this is real heavy indica I had to give her a go.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 12, 2018)

Helena boy I’m gonna chuck with some ladies. Stinky as hell, and has some pretty resinous leaves for a vegging clone, as far as my amateur eye can tell. 

It’s my first time trying it, gonna hit a very very frosty HAOGxSSDD clone and a Strawberry Diesel C99 fem clone. I wish I had a few more going right now, but I’ve scaled back and am growing a lot of vegetables now.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice. Got a pack of C99 S1 fems and a free pack of Strawberry D x C99 (or maybe Rom x C99) coming in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## johny sunset (Dec 12, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Nice. Got a pack of C99 S1 fems and a free pack of Strawberry D x C99 (or maybe Rom x C99) coming in the mail tomorrow.


I have his Rom x c99 going right now. Just flipped to flower couple days ago.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Dec 15, 2018)

Did anyone get there hands on the Dominion G that dropped today on SHN?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 15, 2018)

cleverpiggy said:


> Did anyone get there hands on the Dominion G that dropped today on SHN?


That shit sold out immediately. Their stash plant sounds ridiculously good too.


----------



## Rigman (Dec 15, 2018)

Got one of each of the new releases....happy would be an understatement


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 19, 2018)

Friends Helenas finished up, I like the skinny leaf pheno the best, it's super sticky and smells great, a little leafy but not too bad. The other 2 phenos are very similar to each other, they have good smell and pretty sticky as well.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 19, 2018)

i snagged 6 mil, dominion skunk, and granny skunk last night. Stoked on all of them


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> That shit sold out immediately. Their stash plant sounds ridiculously good too.


I fucked up. Spent the price of that pack on a custom bubbler. Now I want those seeds instead. Oh well, hopefully they’ll be around for a minute. 


Serverchris said:


> Friends Helenas finished up, I like the skinny leaf pheno the best, it's super sticky and smells great, a little leafy but not too bad. The other 2 phenos are very similar to each other, they have good smell and pretty sticky as well.


 Would love to see some photos! I just popped 2 more hoping for a girl this time.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 19, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I fucked up. Spent the price of that pack on a custom bubbler. Now I want those seeds instead. Oh well, hopefully they’ll be around for a minute.
> 
> Would love to see some photos! I just popped 2 more hoping for a girl this time.


shoe is going to drop some when he reopens on 12/22.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 19, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> shoe is going to drop some when he reopens on 12/22.


I mean, what I wanted is still available (stash plant), it’s the fact that I already spent my allocated fun money. 

But that’s okay. Im fine working my own chucking projects for the time being. FOMO is for losers.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 19, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I mean, what I wanted is still available (stash plant), it’s the fact that I already spent my allocated fun money.
> 
> But that’s okay. Im fine working my own chucking projects for the time being. FOMO is for losers.


I was close to getting stashplant, but chose the 6 mil instead. I have a few full indicas already. I had to look up FOMO. Lol. I’m sure you’ll be happy with what u got.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 19, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I was close to getting stashplant, but chose the 6 mil instead. I have a few full indicas already. I had to look up FOMO. Lol. I’m sure you’ll be happy with what u got.


Fear of missing out AKA half the kids in the Bodhi thread. Hah some guy there has a few thousand dollars of Bodhi gear and idk if he’s even popped ANY yet.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 19, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Fear of missing out AKA half the kids in the Bodhi thread. Hah some guy there has a few thousand dollars of Bodhi gear and idk if he’s even popped ANY yet.


that sucks. i wish i had more space and a better plant count


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 21, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> shoe is going to drop some when he reopens on 12/22.


Hey man, just curious, did his old account get deleted? I know I used to follow him a few months ago, and I was wondering why no new posts. I looked him up and I don’t follow him anymore, so just wondering if it’s a new account. IG is so fucked up these days.


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 21, 2018)

I got a couple C99/Strawberry Deez FEMs goin. Sprout to now is goin good! Second week in flower. Likes the LST and everything I've thrown at her. I'll post pics in a month.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 21, 2018)

mjw42 said:


> I got a couple C99/Strawberry Deez FEMs goin. Sprout to now is goin good! Second week in flower. Likes the LST and everything I've thrown at her. I'll post pics in a month.


To save some space I took 4 clones and killed off the mom. The clones are taking forever to root. hope its worth it! how stretchy is she in flower so far?


----------



## Rigman (Dec 21, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Hey man, just curious, did his old account get deleted? I know I used to follow him a few months ago, and I was wondering why no new posts. I looked him up and I don’t follow him anymore, so just wondering if it’s a new account. IG is so fucked up these days.


His old account did get snitched on and closed. He hasnt been answerring PMs through insta anyways but will answer to his email (once he gets started up again as he was away for Emerald Cup)


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 22, 2018)

Rigman said:


> His old account did get snitched on and closed. He hasnt been answerring PMs through insta anyways but will answer to his email (once he gets started up again as he was away for Emerald Cup)


Thanks man, I hit him up through email.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 22, 2018)

his email says he reopens today


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

He got breeder of the year from SeedsHereNow, big ole trophy. Sure like to try his Dominion G.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> He got breeder of the year from SeedsHereNow, big ole trophy. Sure like to try his Dominion G.


Swayze really has been the best thing I have grown in the last 4-5 yrs..
Been saving $ to stock up on more of his work..

Very well deserved


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 10, 2019)

My Romulan x C-99 freebies from my Helena purchase at 30 from flip. They have an amazing lemon cream smell going on but with that Romulan raw meat sent still in the background. Smells so good.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jan 10, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> My Romulan x C-99 freebies from my Helena purchase at 30 from flip. They have an amazing lemon cream smell going on but with that Romulan raw meat sent still in the background. Smells so good.


Damn double serrated leaves on the first pic look dope


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 10, 2019)

DankTankerous said:


> Damn double serrated leaves on the first pic look dope


I thought so too.....never grown any plants that have done that before.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 10, 2019)

damn, I had to hide some stuff a while back, so I took 4 clones of the strawdiesel x c99, but none of the 4 clones took! damn she is a bitch to clone. I generally have one clone, if any, not root any time I try, so I'm chalking this up as a hard to clone strain. Oh well, its a fem and I got more seeds so no big loss, I just thought it might be worth noting. IDK if either of the parents are known to be harder to clone. 

It could be personal error, but i did what I always do, so I'm not so sure. Basement temps have been a little lower than usual so that could of also fucked shit up, but tent temps have held steady...


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn, I had to hide some stuff a while back, so I took 4 clones of the strawdiesel x c99, but none of the 4 clones took! damn she is a bitch to clone. I generally have one clone, if any, not root any time I try, so I'm chalking this up as a hard to clone strain. Oh well, its a fem and I got more seeds so no big loss, I just thought it might be worth noting. IDK if either of the parents are known to be harder to clone.
> 
> It could be personal error, but i did what I always do, so I'm not so sure. Basement temps have been a little lower than usual so that could of also fucked shit up, but tent temps have held steady...


The rom x C-99 cloned very well for me. 

I just took 4 clones each from theses Sis skunk. Kinda of overkill but I never have 100% success whith my clones too. I started soaking my rapid rooters in aloe water before using and I’ve noticed a better success rate for sure 






Im so pumped to get theses girls going after I sex them...they already reek with a skunk funk stank......so nice.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 10, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> The rom x C-99 cloned very well for me.
> 
> I just took 4 clones each from theses Sis skunk. Kinda of overkill but I never have 100% success whith my clones too. I started soaking my rapid rooters in aloe water before using and I’ve noticed a better success rate for sure
> 
> ...


maybe i'm just a know-nothing moron loser idiot who sucks at cloning. lol 

damn, I LOVE the structure of those! something just looks so professional about it. But of course it does, its Duke gear. 

i am itching so so so so bad to buy a pack of Stash Plant. But I am confused about something. I thought Skelly/Puck were the same plant, are they not? In Helena, he says its Skelly HP, but on stashplant its called Puck. Am I wrong? I thought I heard on the potcast and other places that they were, but I'm not so sure now. 

maybe this is something @jimihendrix1 knows about?


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 10, 2019)

I though they where one and the same as well. Pretty sure that’s what Duke said on the potcast......or maybe it was On the Skunk VA one....


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 10, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> The rom x C-99 cloned very well for me.
> 
> I just took 4 clones each from theses Sis skunk. Kinda of overkill but I never have 100% success whith my clones too. I started soaking my rapid rooters in aloe water before using and I’ve noticed a better success rate for sure
> 
> ...


Yeah aloe works great for cloning, I normally soak in an aloe, fulpower, protekt solution and then spray my clones with that as well.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> maybe i'm just a know-nothing moron loser idiot who sucks at cloning. lol
> 
> damn, I LOVE the structure of those! something just looks so professional about it. But of course it does, its Duke gear.
> 
> ...


Skelly = puck


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 21, 2019)

Romulan x c99 @ 42 days


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 22, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Romulan x c99 @ 42 days


damn, she looks like she'll be done week 7-8!


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn, she looks like she'll be done week 7-8!


Looks that way....it’s says on the pack 65-70 days I believe......I’ll prob let go at least 60. 
Just got this sweet package in the mail today!





Bean hoarding is real problem. Haha


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 23, 2019)

I waited too long to buy the dominion skunk and now its gone
Edit: im still too broke to buy it anyway lol


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 1, 2019)

Romulan x c99 @ 52 Days. Starting to smell like Red kool-aid


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 1, 2019)

Might be a few Polecat 91 BX left on SHN. 

Grabbed 1 each of Polecat, Stash Plant, Munson, and 6 Mill, and a pack of his Vault Jack Herer x TGA Vortex to try some 'old school' Duke gear. Had some old stock from Gypsy with some similar genetics floating through the lines, but waited too long to germ them so not a single pop. All exciting stuff imo, looking forward to trying some of his hopefully prime selections of old faithful gear.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 1, 2019)

I’m hoping to grab a pack of that Polecat 91 BX....not that I need, 
it, but there’s some serious hype going around about that one.


----------



## Rigman (Feb 1, 2019)

His pic of it looks good......


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 4, 2019)

Just snagged a pack of the munson, excited to see where this one takes me.


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 11, 2019)

Saw they dropped the price on the Munson on SHN. Duke said he's been aiming to bring pricing down where he can, and that one's got a nice healthy stock available. Kudos on that.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 15, 2019)

So I went back and cloned one of everything before I put it in flower, 8/8 took so It must be the plant that is a hard cloner. oh yeah, that plant I'm talking about is the strawberry diesel/c99. Gonna pop another one here soon. 

so who's smoking helena now?!?! somebody has to be. I've got 2 in flower right now, about week 3. ones super short and stocky, one's a bit stretchier but both look pretty similar otherwise. Both stinking of raw skunk/fart on the stem rub. I'll try to get some photos here soon.


----------



## Indoorpro (Feb 26, 2019)

Polecat 91 still around? or sold out?


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 26, 2019)

Sold out. 

As far as I know the only potential pictures of a seed-grown Polecat '91 BX was the one picture put up with the listing for the seeds and the one posted with it on IG that Rigman posted above. Anyone else seen any other examples? 

The couple other shots I've seen posted were his or his friends grows of the cut itself. Giant cola, giant bracts on that cut! Don't see that as much in most of the popular modern stuff.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

Think I seen him say no more


----------



## Indoorpro (Feb 26, 2019)

ok cool thx


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 3, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> I have his Rom x c99 going right now. Just flipped to flower couple days ago.


I was looking at that one


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

7 of 7 munsons popped, all a little wonked out...nothing time can’t fix! Think I may have overwatered em a bit.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 7, 2019)

The dude is pretty interesting to listen to . . . Saw him with Adam Dunn. I like his no bullshit attitude.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> 7 of 7 munsons popped, all a little wonked out...nothing time can’t fix! Think I may have overwatered em a bit.


Can't wait to see this one. Big fan of NL#5. Also, don't sleep on duke's va beach ghani crosses. We just had called it ghani back in the 757. Potent AF. Last time I had it, prob 10 years ago, I got it from my buddy who got paranoid when he picked it up and stuffed the herb in his shoe and smushed the bud. SUCKED. I ground it all up as the nug was fucked. He was a heavy smoker too. lol..


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Yea I got a buddy who lived up around those parts, called me up around 04 and told me he had just got a big 7 gram nug from his buddy. He said it was the strongest weed he’d ever smoked. He was a multiple blunt smoker, too. It was the ghani, I wonder if it was that old vb afghani now...He was blown away at how big the nugs were. He still says that’s the strongest weed he’s smoked to this day.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

My batch was a single nug that was 7.0g. It was big. I had Ghani from va beach from late 90s - 2010. People used the term ghani kind of like crippy back then. Most indoor growers were doing NL and Afghanis. At least what bits I was getting. They ghani I had in the 2000s was the same and crazy strong


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 8, 2019)

so got 2 Helena fems about 40 days in flower. One is squat as fuck, didnt put on a single inch in flower. The other stretched like a mofo in comparison, 2 of the 4 topped branches pretty much double/2.5 in size, and the other two probably 1.5/double in size in that makes sense. the short, squat one smells like burnt tires, and is dense as fuck. tight node spacing. The stretchier one has a bit looser node spacing, but still fairly tight, and smells a bit more floral. The short one has darker green, wider fan leaves, the other has lighter, thinner fingers leaves.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 8, 2019)

Shitty photo I snapped at 5am while dressin for work. Small and tall plant. Both look promising, each has pros and cons right now. Time will tell.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 8, 2019)

from what his card says with the seeds, seems like I got an extreme leaner each way.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 9, 2019)

I found 4 Sis Skunk fems in the pack that I popped and will be transplanting clones I took from them into their final pots this weekend. Really Interested to see what kind of skunk/funk fuckery theses girls will show in the coming weeks


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 10, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> I found 4 Sis Skunk fems in the pack that I popped and will be transplanting clones I took from them into their final pots this weekend. Really Interested to see what kind of skunk/funk fuckery theses girls will show in the coming weeks


Ready w a skunky bucket of popcorn


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 14, 2019)

Short n bushy Helena


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 14, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4300040 View attachment 4300031 Short n bushy Helena


Looking very nice. What kinda smells you getting off them ?


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 16, 2019)

The Romulan x c99 after 3 weeks in the jar. I had two different Pheno. The first two pictures are the pheno that I like the most.".... much beefier bud structure and better bag appeal. They all have very similar noses. Very fruity with a very sweet cream cheesy smell in there.....like I frosting on a cake. Very nice smoke indeed..


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 22, 2019)

cut a branch of Helena a week early. gonna dry and have a taste. smells good, fuely and a bit of hash fruit. cant believe nobodys done a report on this yet. guess i gotta.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 23, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> The Romulan x c99 after 3 weeks in the jar. I had two different Pheno. The first two pictures are the pheno that I like the most.".... much beefier bud structure and better bag appeal. They all have very similar noses. Very fruity with a very sweet cream cheesy smell in there.....like I frosting on a cake. Very nice smoke indeed..


Space weed


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 24, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Space weed


Subcool call his cross of Romulan x c99 space queen I believe....wounder hiw it compares ?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 24, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Subcool call his cross of Romulan x c99 space queen I believe....wounder hiw it compares ?


Oh shit ha I didn’t even put 2 and 2 together. Weednerds


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 25, 2019)

Smoking that Helena! Its good. hitting it through a lil' bong, nose in the grinder is very loud, fruity gas. its very dank and pleasant. taste is sweet on the inhale, with a earthy kush taste on the exhale followed by that tangy gas taste that coats your mouth. Kind of harsh as its got 0 cure time, but really good, and really strong. pretty much just as duke described. Mellow Jello feel, heavy indica. So far this is very very nice stuff


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 26, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Subcool call his cross of Romulan x c99 space queen I believe....wounder hiw it compares ?


I grew out leprechaun's Romulan x C99. Very fruity very good. Super easy to grow


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 26, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> I've got 2 packs of dominion skunk and 3 packs of polecat 91 bx. Am I going to get a legit skunk pheno? Anyone grow either of these out yet that had a real deal skunk pheno?


I think you need to pass that polecat this way, I don’t think you’ll find anything good in those 

I feel like anything with the 91 in it has potential. I love that chem!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 26, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> I think you need to pass that polecat this way, I don’t think you’ll find anything good in those
> 
> I feel like anything with the 91 in it has potential. I love that chem!!


man I just couldn't let you burden yourself with that polecat. Here, let me help you out.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 28, 2019)

Here’s a couple shots of the sis skunk. They where put into the pots right out of the cloner on March 10th. I figur they’ll need about 3 weeks to fill out my tent and are ready to flip.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 28, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Here’s a couple shots of the sis skunk. They where put into the pots right out of the cloner on March 10th. I figur they’ll need about 3 weeks to fill out my tent and are ready to flip.


Nice looking setup! Clover looks well set in.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 28, 2019)

Good news, cigarette juice.
The 2 C99xC99 seeds I've had germinating for going on 43 hours finally popped. Was getting worried there for a bit.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 8, 2019)

Here we are.... about two weeks later. These ladies already starting to stink with thst skunk funk stank. Figure they’ll need another 10 days or so to fill up the space then we flip.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Great pics!!!! We have been harvesting `18 female Dominion Skunk females. The first round, 1 month ago, and the second round, right now. There is Skunk to be found, just maybe not Sick
dead, but we found some that REEKS of Skunk. My sister, who is 66, and doesn't smoke anymore, asked me if I have a dead skunk in my room, so take it for what it is. She thinks it smells dead. Me, I think it REEKS, is not sweet, but is floral, and hashy, and gas/fuel. Its really potent stuff.

Only thing negative about this stuff, is that is not a fast grower. But the health of the genetics, and the consistency from 1 plant, to the other, speaks for the genetics. Every plant was super frosted.

We also had 6 Granny that were harvested before Christmas, and we found a keeper from them also. Its is a Sour Green Apples, Floral, Not Sweet, Anise, and Hash. No Skunk, and doesn't REEK like the Dominion Skunk. Totally different Buzz. More Creeper. Skunk hits you right now, and is probably a bit more potent than the Granny, but is potent enough to keep.


We have the Local coming next, and will be done, in a few weeks. Also it seems in our/my buddies garden that this stuff matures a bit faster, that what is stated, or it mostly finishes, on the faster end of the stated time. Shit is fast when it buds out. I believe he's going to rerelease the Polecat, and Local again. But not sure when.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 8, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Great pics!!!! We have been harvesting `18 female Dominion Skunk females. The first round, 1 month ago, and the second round, right now. There is Skunk to be found, just maybe not Sick
> dead, but we found some that REEKS of Skunk. My sister, who is 66, and doesn't smoke anymore, asked me if I have a dead skunk in my room, so take it for what it is. She thinks it smells dead. Me, I think it REEKS, is not sweet, but is floral, and hashy, and gas/fuel. Its really potent stuff.
> 
> Only thing negative about this stuff, is that is not a fast grower. But the health of the genetics, and the consistency from 1 plant, to the other, speaks for the genetics. Every plant was super frosted.
> ...


Thank ! I’m definitely seeing the Quality in Dukes gear. Probably why I can’t stop myself from buying packs of his stuff lol. The polecat 91 has been out for a couple months now and is sold out most places. I was lucky enough to grab a pack. I think headie gardens still has some maybe.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 8, 2019)

Finally smoking on some Helena! Pretty good stuff. smell reeks of fresh chopped onion/garlic hands that rubbed some REALLY stinky armpits, that tried to mask itself with some nice floral berry notes. almost like a hashberry flavor. The taste is of sweet berry earth, not too sweet or berry/fruity though, just the first notes, then lots of earthy DANKNESS. just tastes like really good weed flavor, probably from that onion/garlic smell. The effects are really nice too. Mello Jello is a great way to put it. good for the couch. I got 2 plants drying right now, one was small and dense, the other about twice as big but a little fluffier. I smoked the taller, fluffier one. We shall see how the other one stacks up. For the Price this is some pretty fantastic smoke, I am looking forward to seeing how it cures out.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 15, 2019)

Grabbed the Burnout Chem lastnight its a collab between skunk va and duke. Chem D x Dominion Skunk cant wait. Also grabbed the 187 stock was gettin low and i have heard great things about her 88g13 hashplant x cindy 99...


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 15, 2019)

Blue orca haze siblings...hope they’re sisters!


----------



## skuba (Apr 15, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Grabbed the Burnout Chem lastnight its a collab between skunk va and duke. Chem D x Dominion Skunk cant wait. Also grabbed the 187 stock was gettin low and i have heard great things about her 88g13 hashplant x cindy 99...


Did you order thru SHN by chance? I tried using a credit card and it got all fucked up. Waiting on a reply from them now, need my burnout chems !


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 18, 2019)

skuba said:


> Did you order thru SHN by chance? I tried using a credit card and it got all fucked up. Waiting on a reply from them now, need my burnout chems !


I always do money order. And use dude10 code and get my 10% off... Thanks dgc


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 18, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Blue orca haze siblings...hope they’re sisters!View attachment 4318065


Woops! How did that get here?


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 19, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> 100% germ rate on 39 dominion skunks and 26 polecats
> View attachment 4319473


That’s an expensive trey of seedlings you got there


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 20, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> You should see the pack of Koffee F3 that was $300 next to it that only 7 out of 11 popped


Stressful times when your popping expensive beans.


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 20, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> You should see the pack of Koffee F3 that was $300 next to it that only 7 out of 11 popped [/QUOTE
> 
> So 4 beans didn't sprout lol


----------



## cleverpiggy (Apr 20, 2019)

All 13 of my Dominion G's sprouted in less than 48 hours, over half in the first 24. These were the most vigorous seeds I've ever played with.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 22, 2019)

Got some more of my 4/20 splurge 2day


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Apr 28, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> You should see the pack of Koffee F3 that was $300 next to it that only 7 out of 11 popped


That sucks man! I had great germ rates on koffee f3 and awesome fem rates to boot. I have another pack in the freezer. Hopefully I didn't just jinx those haha


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Apr 28, 2019)

I've got polecat and dom skunk looking great! Node spacing, vigor, and germ rate are all fantastic. I plan to work through some stash and granny sooner than later too BUT now I'm thinking I'm going to get my pack of funky town crackin come the new moon. I just saw a pic on IG by eman with some double serrated leaves and got me thinking all sorts of happy thoughts. Anybody else got these?


----------



## cleverpiggy (Apr 28, 2019)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> I've got polecat and dom skunk looking great! Node spacing, vigor, and germ rate are all fantastic. I plan to work through some stash and granny sooner than later too BUT now I'm thinking I'm going to get my pack of funky town crackin come the new moon. I just saw a pic on IG by eman with some double serrated leaves and got me thinking all sorts of happy thoughts. Anybody else got these?


My Dom Skunk is showing it on a couple of the females.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 28, 2019)

So after having grown out Helena (which is AWESOME, some of my favorite smoke i'e ever grown) I know I HAVE to have more duke gear. That stashplant is really appealing, as well as the Polecat Bx, although I thought that one would be a little more of a hard hitting stone than described. Munson and Sangria Punch sound wonderful too. The Granny and sis skunk crosses still sound the best but I think 160 a pack is a little hard for me to swing, considering I got plenty of beans to pop yet, and how many other packs of fire i can get for the price. Mostly just hard to justify to the ol lady for a single pack, haha.


----------



## Rigman (Apr 28, 2019)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Anybody else got these?


Got them and decided to crack others instead as I hadnt seen any grows of them yet..... looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Rigman (Apr 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So after having grown out Helena (which is AWESOME, some of my favorite smoke i'e ever grown) although I thought that one would be a little more of a hard hitting stone than described.


So the Polecat isnt hard hitting?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Rigman said:


> So the Polecat isnt hard hitting?


i'm sure its very good. I just was under the impression it was a put your ass down kinda strain, and the description is saying its a nice mix of body and mind stone, so I wasnt quite sure. I"m willing to bet its fire regardless.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Apr 28, 2019)

cleverpiggy said:


> My Dom Skunk is showing it on a couple of the females.


After I saw this comment I go take a close look at my dom skunk and polecats (they're still small in veg) and both strains have a few with double serrations going on. Made my day!


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 28, 2019)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> I've got polecat and dom skunk looking great! Node spacing, vigor, and germ rate are all fantastic. I plan to work through some stash and granny sooner than later too BUT now I'm thinking I'm going to get my pack of funky town crackin come the new moon. I just saw a pic on IG by eman with some double serrated leaves and got me thinking all sorts of happy thoughts. Anybody else got these?


I had it on my Space Duke ( romxc99).......I posted a pick of her a few pages back.







I couldn’t resist such a good deal...... $90 for two packs of fire sounds good to me.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So after having grown out Helena (which is AWESOME, some of my favorite smoke i'e ever grown) I know I HAVE to have more duke gear. That stashplant is really appealing, as well as the Polecat Bx, although I thought that one would be a little more of a hard hitting stone than described. Munson and Sangria Punch sound wonderful too. The Granny and sis skunk crosses still sound the best but I think 160 a pack is a little hard for me to swing, considering I got plenty of beans to pop yet, and how many other packs of fire i can get for the price. Mostly just hard to justify to the ol lady for a single pack, haha.


If u have to have Dominion gear go with the Munson or 6mil..as for price get you 2 packs of Bodhi gear for $60 .. Grab one the 88g13 crosses and grab Love Triangle... U wont be upset promise


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 28, 2019)

160.00 for a pack of reg, beans is to dam much in my book and only way I pay that is if I was wounting the strain bad and could not find it no where ealse and if I pay that price for beans you can bet your ass that I will make seeds of it both reg,,and fem,then there no need to ever buy it again.happy growing to every one I hope its your best year so fare in life.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 30, 2019)

Question for any1 on forum... I been listening to episodes of The Pot Cast.. If any1 hasnt listened u need to. He interviews the top breeders in the game from skunk va,duke diamond, bodhi, and Nspecta to name a few.. Well anyways on a recent episode he has AK BeanBrains.. I had no clue about this guy.. He apparently gave out Capulators Mac1 pollen for shits n giggles bc he thought every1 should have shot at Mac.. Now on to the question.. He states he has TKNL5 Haze that will put your dick in the dirt.. Has any1 ran any of his gear? This guy holds some old cuts...Thanks for gettin thru my rambling


----------



## cleverpiggy (Apr 30, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Question for any1 on forum... I been listening to episodes of The Pot Cast.. If any1 hasnt listened u need to. He interviews the top breeders in the game from skunk va,duke diamond, bodhi, and Nspecta to name a few.. Well anyways on a recent episode he has AK BeanBrains.. I had no clue about this guy.. He apparently gave out Capulators Mac1 pollen for shits n giggles bc he thought every1 should have shot at Mac.. Now on to the question.. He states he has TKNL5 Haze that will put your dick in the dirt.. Has any1 ran any of his gear? This guy holds some old cuts...Thanks for gettin thru my rambling


How does this relate to the Duke Diamond thread?


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 30, 2019)

cleverpiggy said:


> How does this relate to the Duke Diamond thread?


Because if you run Duke's gear you like old strains no flavor of the month stuff. Well look at the lineage nl5 thats right in Duke's wheelhouse. And i figure if some1 likes Dominion lines they might have tried this..#2 the real marijuana community likes to help each other out when some1 has a question...


----------



## cleverpiggy (Apr 30, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Because if you run Duke's gear you like old strains no flavor of the month stuff. Well look at the lineage nl5 thats right in Duke's wheelhouse. And i figure if some1 likes Dominion lines they might have tried this..#2 the real marijuana community likes to help each other out when some1 has a question...


I got ya buddy, well said. I got the 6 mill waiting in line, picked it up when I scored the Dom G. It was a tough decision on which one to run first. The Dom g smell is bringing back oldschool memories, that good old skunk is hard to forget.


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 30, 2019)

cleverpiggy said:


> I got ya buddy, well said. I got the 6 mill waiting in line, picked it up when I scored the Dom G. It was a tough decision on which one to run first. The Dom g smell is bringing back oldschool memories, that good old skunk is hard to forget.


Can’t wait to hear the write up


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 30, 2019)

cleverpiggy said:


> I got ya buddy, well said. I got the 6 mill waiting in line, picked it up when I scored the Dom G. It was a tough decision on which one to run first. The Dom g smell is bringing back oldschool memories, that good old skunk is hard to forget.


I wish i had the Dominion G or capital G... I have 6mil, 187, and burnout chem..wish we could trade a few


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 30, 2019)

I have three 6mil about 3 to 4 weeks from sprout still in solo cups... 2 are showing balls already


----------



## maurostu04 (Apr 30, 2019)

Thunder hole will be dropping soon which is a duke and ak collab


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 30, 2019)

Here the nutsack fir u weirdos


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 30, 2019)

maurostu04 said:


> Thunder hole will be dropping soon which is a duke and ak collab


U bullshitting ..atf or mtf whichever u wanna call it and what from duke


----------



## maurostu04 (Apr 30, 2019)

I just know of one collab which is MTF x Assman = thunder hole. There may be others. I don’t know exactly what is being released.


----------



## Shady5388 (May 1, 2019)

I just ask AK on IG you werent bullshitting... He posted the beans on IG


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 1, 2019)

is there anywhere other than instagram to see what he's working on? I've never even heard of assman, but I want to be out of the dark.


----------



## Serverchris (May 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> is there anywhere other than instagram to see what he's working on? I've never even heard of assman, but I want to be out of the dark.


Idk man, Instagram has been the best source I have found on new genetics and grows. Seems like everyone has moved from forums to there.


----------



## Shady5388 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## The Mantis (May 4, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Idk man, Instagram has been the best source I have found on new genetics and grows. Seems like everyone has moved from forums to there.


Insta is great for pics and hype for the masses. But riu and other forums are where the real info is if you really care about learning cannabis and everything in between.

Everyone is missing out on the old breedbay pages with the collection trips. I read all of those at least once!

Btw I picked up Polecat 91bx and have Granny Skunk waiting behind it. Hope to pop them both in the next month or two fingers crossed.


----------



## Serverchris (May 4, 2019)

I see more hype on here than Instagram. RIU literally just had a 200 page thread hyping up a breeder that hadnt made a seed in his life, if that isnt hype idk what is.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 5, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> I see more hype on here than Instagram. RIU literally just had a 200 page thread hyping up a breeder that hadnt made a seed in his life, if that isnt hype idk what is.


lol who is that?


----------



## Serverchris (May 6, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> lol who is that?


I'm not gonna start another 100 page shit fest lol


----------



## johny sunset (May 6, 2019)

SisSkunk @ day 16 flower


----------



## The Mantis (May 6, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> I see more hype on here than Instagram. RIU literally just had a 200 page thread hyping up a breeder that hadnt made a seed in his life, if that isnt hype idk what is.


I guess you just have to wear your hype sunglasses to see through it all. I like to find guys on here that I follow that have good smoke reports from multiple breeders and see what they say. When someone on here that knows what they're talking about suggests a strain, you will be confident that you should have a similar experience.

100% of the time it's mostly true information on here.


----------



## cleverpiggy (May 6, 2019)

I see Duke has G13 Skunk seeds out today, and its a BOGO offer at SHN. It looks pretty interesting.


----------



## kona gold (May 6, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> SisSkunk @ day 16 flower


Very nice!!


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Insta is great for pics and hype for the masses. But riu and other forums are where the real info is if you really care about learning cannabis and everything in between.
> 
> Everyone is missing out on the old breedbay pages with the collection trips. I read all of those at least once!


I thought I saw somewhere breedbay is coming back. People might not be missing out for much longer.


----------



## johny sunset (May 8, 2019)

Well shit, I couldn’t pass this one up.....


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 8, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Well shit, I couldn’t pass this one up.....


damn that sounds pretty good. Bless Duke and his willingness to put in the work to tell you exactly what you are going to be getting. If only more breeders gave a shit like he does. If you want people to drop dollars on packs this is how you do it. I KNOW i'm getting quality when I see that kind of product. Much prefer to buy his stuff than somebody with just the lineage and maybe a single photo of the main cola.


----------



## johny sunset (May 8, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn that sounds pretty good. Bless Duke and his willingness to put in the work to tell you exactly what you are going to be getting. If only more breeders gave a shit like he does. If you want people to drop dollars on packs this is how you do it. I KNOW i'm getting quality when I see that kind of product. Much prefer to buy his stuff than somebody with just the lineage and maybe a single photo of the main cola.


I agree, I think more breeders need to take note and step up their game.


----------



## Gemtree (May 8, 2019)

Grabbed a pack of burnout chem on a shn relist. 85 shipped after discounts can't beat it


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 8, 2019)

me too man. I didn’t want to buy seeds anymore but grabbed 4 packs for 420. The burnout was one of the 4. Paid 98$ though shipped 


Gemtree said:


> Grabbed a pack of burnout chem on a shn relist. 85 shipped after discounts can't beat it


inhb


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (May 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn that sounds pretty good. Bless Duke and his willingness to put in the work to tell you exactly what you are going to be getting. If only more breeders gave a shit like he does. If you want people to drop dollars on packs this is how you do it. I KNOW i'm getting quality when I see that kind of product. Much prefer to buy his stuff than somebody with just the lineage and maybe a single photo of the main cola.


So you are saying people are getting what they paid for?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 9, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> So you are saying people are getting what they paid for?


I can only speak for myself but yes, I feel I got more than what I paid for. Granted I only bought a 70 dollar pack, but i also feel confident that if I splurged for one of the 150$ packs that I would be satisfied. I mean, at this point in the game, you're buying 10 chances to find a keeper cut, and I think a lot of us would agree our keeper cuts are very much worth the price of a pack. edit: or however many seeds he did, I think my helena pack was 13 Helenas and 10 Straw diesels.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (May 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I can only speak for myself but yes, I feel I got more than what I paid for. Granted I only bought a 70 dollar pack, but i also feel confident that if I splurged for one of the 150$ packs that I would be satisfied. I mean, at this point in the game, you're buying 10 chances to find a keeper cut, and I think a lot of us would agree our keeper cuts are very much worth the price of a pack. edit: or however many seeds he did, I think my helena pack was 13 Helenas and 10 Straw diesels.


If I pay for skunk I want skunk and nothing else.


----------



## RichRoots (May 9, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> If I pay for skunk I want skunk and nothing else.


Same. I got nothing but chem flavours from the 2 packs of Dominion Skunk I ran. Dank ass strong but I want SKUNK. You know, the animal we have in North America. Not chem, not funky, not strong smelling dank weed, not a male from sensi seeds skunk#1 that someone popped in a pack to make skunk hype money, but literal Skunk smell and taste.


----------



## maurostu04 (May 9, 2019)

If y’all want SKUNK that bad, go stick your face up a SKUNKS ass and literally smell and taste it.


----------



## skuba (May 9, 2019)

maurostu04 said:


> If y’all want SKUNK that bad, go stick your face up a SKUNKS ass and literally smell and taste it.


Lol


----------



## Rigman (May 9, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> If I pay for skunk I want skunk and nothing else.


I dont think this is really the point made about getting what you paid for, Dukes notes in the picture above clearly says what flavours, smells, how it grows and what to expect. Now if I read that I would not be expecting skunks ass.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 12, 2019)

Those whom have ran Dukes Granny Skunk, I wanna know how that went. In depth report on the odor she produces. Now I am not looking for any roadkill nor skunk flavors, I have those. I am looking for the old school afghani sweet dirty sock smell with a touch of freshly dried chicken shit (fertilizer) and maple/coffee.

I talked with Duke a few months ago and he said that what I just described in terms of terps, that was his granny skunk 100%... Anyone??


----------



## johny sunset (May 12, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Question for any1 on forum... I been listening to episodes of The Pot Cast.. If any1 hasnt listened u need to. He interviews the top breeders in the game from skunk va,duke diamond, bodhi, and Nspecta to name a few.. Well anyways on a recent episode he has AK BeanBrains.. I had no clue about this guy.. He apparently gave out Capulators Mac1 pollen for shits n giggles bc he thought every1 should have shot at Mac.. Now on to the question.. He states he has TKNL5 Haze that will put your dick in the dirt.. Has any1 ran any of his gear? This guy holds some old cuts...Thanks for gettin thru my rambling


Well I just had a listen to that episode. And let me tell you there was definitely some very bold statements made by old AK. Of course after hearing all that hype I immediately went an ordered myself a pack of that TKNL#5 Haze lol. Should get shipped out tomorrow..

I think I need some of that “Dick in the dirt “ kinda smoke in my life..haha 

I remember Duke describing The SisSkunk with the same kind of analogy, so that’s all I needed to hear about that before I order a pack for myself too.


----------



## RichRoots (May 12, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Now I am not looking for any roadkill nor skunk flavors, I have those.


I am looking for RKS/skunk flavours, can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 12, 2019)

Rigman said:


> I dont think this is really the point made about getting what you paid for, Dukes notes in the picture above clearly says what flavours, smells, how it grows and what to expect. Now if I read that I would not be expecting skunks ass.


exactly, thank you. he didnt promise straight skunk, and if you read his notes you should know that previous to ordering. at least on all the packs I looked at.


----------



## ky farmer (May 12, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> I am looking for RKS/skunk flavours, can you point me in the right direction?


EVERY PERSON that grows pot is looking for the OLD RKS seeds and there is nun to be had at this time JUST HYPE,The person or persons that has and sells the old RKS BEANS will become a million air over knight and on to fame.FACT


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 13, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> will become a million air over knight and on to fame.FACT


 lol


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (May 13, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> I am looking for RKS/skunk flavours, can you point me in the right direction?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-future-holds-bright-light.958131/page-6#post-14496817

We are still waiting?


----------



## RichRoots (May 13, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-future-holds-bright-light.958131/page-6#post-14496817


I don’t understand how that helps...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxQhz1fHQoH/?hl=en
I got tennis ball rubber and chem

I have one more pack of Dominion Skunk to go thru, stoked to see how they do outside.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (May 13, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> I don’t understand how that helps...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BxQhz1fHQoH/?hl=en
> I got tennis ball rubber and chem
> ...


Look at the last post in that thread, and you will understand?


----------



## johny sunset (May 19, 2019)

SisSkunk day 30 getting a rotting fruit/ green onion thing going on as far as smells. 






Up front smaller Pheno 







In Back


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 19, 2019)

Damn that looks really good. The smells sound awesome too. I know everybodys all "skunk skunk skunk!" but that sounds perfectly stinky right there. My chuck with Helena is producing some nice red/pink starburst and onion/garlic smells.


----------



## johny sunset (May 20, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Damn that looks really good. The smells sound awesome too. I know everybodys all "skunk skunk skunk!" but that sounds perfectly stinky right there. My chuck with Helena is producing some nice red/pink starburst and onion/garlic smells.


Thanks. To be honest I was just hopeful for something stinky and different to what I’m used to around here. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## LarryOG (May 24, 2019)

ive tried a few of his packs dominion skunk, stashplant, munson, freebird, granny skunk, chem burnout and I believe the skunk he is using is more like skunk#1 cheese like style. He dont have the RKS. Was hoping to find something like skunk ass but it was nothing like that. I actually believe he's hyping his own stuff up through making fake accounts talking to himself saying he found RKS phenos but who knows. I do know that i didn't keep any keepers.


----------



## smokinokie (May 24, 2019)

Glad I stumbled upon this thread, so out of the packs of dukes gear you ran did you find anything real cheesy? I'm on that hunt lol and to my understanding it comes from skunk #1. Thanks and happy growing.


LarryOG said:


> ive tried a few of his packs dominion skunk, stashplant, munson, freebird, granny skunk, chem burnout and I believe the skunk he is using is more like skunk#1 cheese like style. He dont have the RKS. Was hoping to find something like skunk ass but it was nothing like that. I actually believe he's hyping his own stuff up through making fake accounts talking to himself saying he found RKS phenos but who knows. I do know that i didn't keep any keepers.


----------



## johny sunset (May 25, 2019)

LarryOG said:


> ive tried a few of his packs dominion skunk, stashplant, munson, freebird, granny skunk, chem burnout and I believe the skunk he is using is more like skunk#1 cheese like style. He dont have the RKS. Was hoping to find something like skunk ass but it was nothing like that. I actually believe he's hyping his own stuff up through making fake accounts talking to himself saying he found RKS phenos but who knows. I do know that i didn't keep any keepers.


You must grow very small plants if you’ve already flowed out his burnoutchem. It wasn’t even available until mid April ?


----------



## Serverchris (May 25, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> You must grow very small plants if you’ve already flowed out his burnoutchem. It wasn’t even available until mid April ?


Not to mention have I seen him once claim to release a RKS nor have I ever seen him hype himself up at all. I've seen alot of well respected breeders hype him up though if that tells you anything.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 2, 2019)

SisSkunk day 43. Smells have really progressed to a more over ripe fruitiness . With a gasoline funk underneath it all........their smelling pretty damn amazing to be honest.






Small one up front on left





Up front on right





Back left





Back right


----------



## terpnasty (Jun 4, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Those whom have ran Dukes Granny Skunk, I wanna know how that went. In depth report on the odor she produces. Now I am not looking for any roadkill nor skunk flavors, I have those. I am looking for the old school afghani sweet dirty sock smell with a touch of freshly dried chicken shit (fertilizer) and maple/coffee.
> 
> I talked with Duke a few months ago and he said that what I just described in terms of terps, that was his granny skunk 100%... Anyone??


I follow the Grannyskunk tag on Insta. Mainly because I have experience and love VBGahni. Smoked lots of it back in the late 90's and been looking for the cut ever since. The terp notes you describe are what I remember of that strain, minus the coffee. From the growers I spoke to who ran mostly all said the Granny's they ran smelled like Sour Green Apple or burnt rubber. One grower went through 2 packs and didnt find the coffee profile pheno he'd hoped for. While another said he did from one pack. So it's really going to be luck of the draw. But have yet to see someone mentioned the old dirty sock smell that I remember.


----------



## Serverchris (Jun 5, 2019)

terpnasty said:


> I follow the Grannyskunk tag on Insta. Mainly because I have experience and love VBGahni. Smoked lots of it back in the late 90's and been looking for the cut ever since. The terp notes you describe are what I remember of that strain, minus the coffee. From the growers I spoke to who ran mostly all said the Granny's they ran smelled like Sour Green Apple or burnt rubber. One grower went through 2 packs and didnt find the coffee profile pheno he'd hoped for. While another said he did from one pack. So it's really going to be luck of the draw. But have yet to see someone mentioned the old dirty sock smell that I remember.


I got a big-time dirty sock smell from sis skunk, really strong smell.


----------



## LarryOG (Jun 5, 2019)

smokinokie said:


> Glad I stumbled upon this thread, so out of the packs of dukes gear you ran did you find anything real cheesy? I'm on that hunt lol and to my understanding it comes from skunk #1. Thanks and happy growing.


I got cheese from the dominon skunk.


johny sunset said:


> You must grow very small plants if you’ve already flowed out his burnoutchem. It wasn’t even available until mid April ?


Yes the burnout is his latest release. I do no veg and reveg if they are worth running again. Can't waste money running anyone's gear too large because the chances of finding keepers for me is 1 out of 10+ packs.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 5, 2019)

LarryOG said:


> I got cheese from the dominon skunk.
> 
> Yes the burnout is his latest release. I do no veg and reveg if they are worth running again. Can't waste money running anyone's gear too large because the chances of finding keepers for me is 1 out of 10+ packs.


Hmmm, so the release was mid April. So I’m just wondering how you could have finished by may 25th that’s like 40 days ? As I’m sure you know it says right on the pack the flower time is 60 -80 days ???


----------



## cleverpiggy (Jun 5, 2019)

Dukes gear is fire, no hype, no lies no exaggerations. Dominion G is a winner for sure. The only problem is picking out a keeper.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 5, 2019)

So I gave a buddy a half a pack of Granny Skunk to pop for me. He typically pheno hunts and gives me one of everything. He ended up putting his house up for sale and I wasn't ready for 6 huge plants so they went straight outdoors, four ladies and two dudes. I have at least 3 clones of each. 

I took GSK1 and pollinated my Blackwater and took GSK5 and pollinated three of my Nigerian Sunshine BMR phenos and one nice Nigerian leaner. The two in the 30g pots are flowering waaaay to early and I imagine they will revert back to veg, or I hope they do anyway.

You should have seen the cloud of pollen blowing East once I rubbed the four Nigerian Sunshines on that bad boy. I hope no one has outdoors in that direction, or if so, they can thank me later. LOL


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 8, 2019)

Dominion skunk second run


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jun 8, 2019)

What's the nose on her she looks dence


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 8, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Dominion skunk second runView attachment 4346872View attachment 4346873


when the leaves taco or canoe what is it attributed to mainly ?


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 8, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> when the leaves taco or canoe what is it attributed to mainly ?


Often it is heat-related


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 8, 2019)

not for me though, my tent doesnt get above 82*, must be the uvb in my tent or the strength of the cobs


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 8, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> not for me though, my tent doesnt get above 82*, must be the uvb in my tent or the strength of the cobs


How close is the light? It might just be light intensity?


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 8, 2019)

4x4 2ft t5 uvb at the very top. all of the bodhi is fine, the glg bb kush is ok, the jaws fpog isnt doing well.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 9, 2019)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> What's the nose on her she looks dence


Funky like onions or garlic. A little skunky but more onion funk. Very dense buds.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 9, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> when the leaves taco or canoe what is it attributed to mainly ?


Probably heat in my case, the dehumidifier blows right at that plant. It can also be from letting the roots get too dry between watering in coco in my case.


----------



## Serverchris (Jun 9, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Probably heat in my case, the dehumidifier blows right at that plant. It can also be from letting the roots get too dry between watering in coco in my case.


I had one the dehumidifier blew on and thought it would screw it up but for some reason this plant loved it and was the healthiest in the room.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 18, 2019)

I was staking up my outdoors today and was kind of disappointed that the two Granny Skunks I have out there are very sweet smelling. I really hope that changes. I really dislike the sweet skunks.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 18, 2019)

SisSkunk on harvest day. I had four Pheno and starting taking them down on day 57 of flower and finished up on day 59 with the last. I’m getting smells all over the places of theses gals......ranging from green onion and garlic to burn coffee and rotten fruit. All seem to have that underlying gasoline funk in digging
Each pic is of a different plant on harvest day.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 18, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I was staking up my outdoors today and was kind of disappointed that the two Granny Skunks I have out there are very sweet smelling. I really hope that changes. I really dislike the sweet skunks.


My SisSkunk didn’t start stinking till the end of week 6 or so. I was a bit worried at first too. I’m not disappointed lol.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 18, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> SisSkunk on harvest day. I had four Pheno and starting taking them down on day 57 of flower and finished up on day 59 with the last. I’m getting smells all over the places of theses gals......ranging from green onion and garlic to burn coffee and rotten fruit. All seem to have that underlying gasoline funk in digging
> Each pic is of a different plant on harvest day.


that last pheno still looks like its got a bunch of white hairs still. She one of those ones that will keep throwing them no matter how finished she gets? I think i got a plant like that right now, a Helena cross I made.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> that last pheno still looks like its got a bunch of white hairs still. She one of those ones that will keep throwing them no matter how finished she gets? I think i got a plant like that right now, a Helena cross I made.


Two of them seemed to wanna keep throwing out hairs right on the tops. I also noticed a few nanners poking out on one of them ( the first picture) the last couple days. But I guess that was to be expected. Duke mentioned it may happen as it’s a genetic trait picked up from the Chemdogs sister.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 18, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Two of them seemed to wanna keep throwing out hairs right on the tops. I also noticed a few nanners poking out on one of them ( the first picture) the last couple days. But I guess that was to be expected. Duke mentioned it may happen as it’s a genetic trait picked up from the Chemdogs sister.


Two out of my 3 dominion skunks are stubborn finishers. If you wait too long for the white hairs to go away you get late nanners....I think the fruity one finished the best/normal with no nanners. I’m on my second run with all three and it looks the same as the first. The rotten fruit smelling one will probably be the keeper for now, until I pop more.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jun 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Well I just had a listen to that episode. And let me tell you there was definitely some very bold statements made by old AK. Of course after hearing all that hype I immediately went an ordered myself a pack of that TKNL#5 Haze lol. Should get shipped out tomorrow..
> 
> I think I need some of that “Dick in the dirt “ kinda smoke in my life..haha
> 
> I remember Duke describing The SisSkunk with the same kind of analogy, so that’s all I needed to hear about that before I order a pack for myself too.


I would love to know where you got the tknl5haze.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Two of them seemed to wanna keep throwing out hairs right on the tops. I also noticed a few nanners poking out on one of them ( the first picture) the last couple days. But I guess that was to be expected. Duke mentioned it may happen as it’s a genetic trait picked up from the Chemdogs sister.


thanks. I'll probably harvest sometime between today and sunday then. I'm seeing pretty much all cloudy tricches, no amber yet, but some of my lower nugs seem to be pretty finished looking while just one or two of the 4 main cola's keeps spitting whites. No nanners yet but I didnt do a super thorough inspection yet.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 19, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> I would love to know where you got the tknl5haze.


[email protected] Just email and ask for a stock list. He has a impressive catalogue.


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 8, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Well I just had a listen to that episode. And let me tell you there was definitely some very bold statements made by old AK. Of course after hearing all that hype I immediately went an ordered myself a pack of that TKNL#5 Haze lol. Should get shipped out tomorrow..
> 
> I think I need some of that “Dick in the dirt “ kinda smoke in my life..haha
> 
> I remember Duke describing The SisSkunk with the same kind of analogy, so that’s all I needed to hear about that before I order a pack for myself too.


icontroversyi have a tknl5 haze about 2 wewks into flower


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 8, 2019)

LarryOG said:


> ive tried a few of his packs dominion skunk, stashplant, munson, freebird, granny skunk, chem burnout and I believe the skunk he is using is more like skunk#1 cheese like style. He dont have the RKS. Was hoping to find something like skunk ass but it was nothing like that. I actually believe he's hyping his own stuff up through making fake accounts talking to himself saying he found RKS phenos but who knows. I do know that i didn't keep any keepers.


He is not just using skunk1 and another plant to make these beans you dumba$$. He has a lot of the originals. Why dont u listen to his short videos on seedsherenow. Him and James Bean preview and breakdown a few of his crosses. He has used SSSC skunk1 , the puck aka skelly hashplant, northern lights, chem91, chemD, original diesel, g13, the real headband not loompas.. Thats just a few. So to start with that pool and make steps to his final goal... The polecat91, capital g, local skunk are all just steps in his process. The Dom G is his best hands down . i have my DMs between me n him to prove that and i dont care to post them. Duke is retiring come the first of the year. So u can talk all your dumbshit u want. When he leaves that space will not be cannot be filled i guess Strayfox and Doc D will be my go to then but This guy does it for the kids. Just watch the videos u prick


----------



## kona gold (Jul 8, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> He is not just using skunk1 and another plant to make these beans you dumba$$. He has a lot of the originals. Why dont u listen to his short videos on seedsherenow. Him and James Bean preview and breakdown a few of his crosses. He has used SSSC skunk1 , the puck aka skelly hashplant, northern lights, chem91, chemD, original diesel, g13, the real headband not loompas.. Thats just a few. So to start with that pool and make steps to his final goal... The polecat91, capital g, local skunk are all just steps in his process. The Dom G is his best hands down . i have my DMs between me n him to prove that and i dont care to post them. Duke is retiring come the first of the year. So u can talk all your dumbshit u want. When he leaves that space will not be cannot be filled i guess Strayfox and Doc D will be my go to then but This guy does it for the kids. Just watch the videos u prick


I watched that episode.
I think he is a good guy with very good intentions.
As far as his breeding and the skunks. I was not that stoked.
If you taking things to f9 or f11 you should be pretty solid on what is expressed. So if he took that skunk that far, and there isn't skunk in every pack, let alone every bean, then how good is your breeding program?
Also I think the whole reversing a male isn't as accurate as he is thinking. This is just a new wave breeding technique that doesn't seem to make anything better or more reliable.
I wasn't impressed at all.
But a very nice guy.


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 8, 2019)

He never once said he had a plant with a skunk nose... The Sis Skunk, Granny, Dominion and Local all have info listed on back of pack and describe their noses from green apple, burnt rubber, grapefruit chem and more Just read before u buy something that says skunk.


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 8, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> icontroversyi have a tknl5 haze about 2 wewks into flower


Very nice.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 10, 2019)

Just dropped 13 Polecat 91BX beans into some water. Looking forward to this bx and interested in comparing it to some Useful Chem91x'79Xmas Tree Bud.


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 10, 2019)

On on IG mantis


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 10, 2019)

Scored skunkband v2 before it sold out. and free pack of Munson( nl5x dominion skunk). Anyone run the original skunkband or Munson before?


----------



## brpawa (Jul 10, 2019)

LarryOG said:


> ive tried a few of his packs dominion skunk, stashplant, munson, freebird, granny skunk, chem burnout and I believe the skunk he is using is more like skunk#1 cheese like style. He dont have the RKS. Was hoping to find something like skunk ass but it was nothing like that. I actually believe he's hyping his own stuff up through making fake accounts talking to himself saying he found RKS phenos but who knows. I do know that i didn't keep any keepers.


Same experience for us. We ran 4 different dominion packs and no keepers. Nothing close to the jar of buds he was showing off at the event a while back. That jar reminded me of the ole school skunk that we use to run 25 yrs ago....


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 10, 2019)

Helena was a great smoke and made for a great father that made some really great offspring. Thats all i have to say for right now.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 10, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> He is not just using skunk1 and another plant to make these beans you dumba$$. He has a lot of the originals. Why dont u listen to his short videos on seedsherenow. Him and James Bean preview and breakdown a few of his crosses. He has used SSSC skunk1 , the puck aka skelly hashplant, northern lights, chem91, chemD, original diesel, g13, the real headband not loompas.. Thats just a few. So to start with that pool and make steps to his final goal... The polecat91, capital g, local skunk are all just steps in his process. The Dom G is his best hands down . i have my DMs between me n him to prove that and i dont care to post them. Duke is retiring come the first of the year. So u can talk all your dumbshit u want. When he leaves that space will not be cannot be filled i guess Strayfox and Doc D will be my go to then but This guy does it for the kids. Just watch the videos u prick


Why is he retiring? What are his plans for the future?


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 10, 2019)

#6mill Day 27
Duke did a livestream last night for about 4hrs.. Best shit i have listened to in a long time .. He just sat in by his campfire and starting talking like we were all hanging out together.. He stated the why he does what he does lol.. From early veg to the cure step by step the way he does it. Answered a few questions about his lines and said why he was gonna step away.. Mentioned the way things are now in the industry and he was done with the b/s.. Said he was gonna post it all later on for peeps who missed it


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 11, 2019)

I bought the seeds, and my 2 buddies have grown out the Granny, Local, Dominion Skunk, and ALL of it was killer, and very uniform, though some plants are better than others.
We have 2 keepers of the Granny, 1 of the Local, 1 of the Dominion Skunk. Also kept 5 Granny Males x 5 Local Males, and 5 Dominion Skunk Males, but don't plan to breed anything soon, but do want to breed it to our Blue Orca Haze keeper female. We may use a Munson Male or 5, depending how it turns out. I love original NL5, and I know Duke's has to be fire.

I just ordered the BOGO.... Skunkband V2, and Munson. $117.00 for 26 seeds if you send Cash/MO.
Skunkband is Headband x Dominion Skunk
Munson NL5 x Dominion Skunk.
The male of Dominion Skunk would be Chem91va x 80's Skelly/SSSC-Sk1


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 11, 2019)

@jimihendrix1, I would love to see what your Granny's and BOH's look like. I have females and males of both going right now and can share pics of both to see if my phenos align with what you decided to keep. A private message would suffice. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 11, 2019)

As I said. I gave the seeds to my 2 buddies, and they have physical possession of the plants, and don't take many photos. We are in one of, if not the most unfriendly state..... I took some of the BOH a while back ( Buds though ). Its also killer, with rock hard buds. Loaded with resin.
The Granny's they kep were the taller phenos. 1 tastes of Sour Apples, and the other is sweet, floral, hash, with a slight sour note. Luckily both of the taller phenos were the most potent, and produced the most. Same for the Local. The most potent plant, was also the best producer. The Dminin Skunk produced the least, and was the slowest growing, but the buzz was outstanding, and as good as any of it. Al 3 strains are very similar, but also very different.

Most all of them are nicely branched, squat, slower growing plants than my buddies are used to. They've been doing Mr Nice SSH for 7 years, and it stretches 4-5 times. Huge production.
Im trying to figure out how I can keep the quality, but increase the production by double with the Dominion gear. At its best our SSH will get 20+ OZ in 60 days veg, and 70 days bloom, and 20 gallons soil x 1000w Hortilux. We do seedlings- veg with 1000w Hortilux HPS.
But the Dominon genes are way more to my liking than anything Ive had for a very long time. I also love the BOH, but you have to search through more of them. Some of the terpenes in BOH are not to my liking, but the resin production is off the charts. You just have to search them more.

The first fewBAD photos are of the BOH, and what I call the Bubblegum pheno. It tastes like mentholated, bubblegum, and is lung buster of the highest order.
You can see the different colors between the 2.

The other photos are of what I call the NL pheno. Its more leafy, and has huge gland heads. Looks way more resinous vs Bubblegum, but if you can see the BG in person, the resin heads are very very small, but just as numerous as the NL pheno. BG is also more potent, and yields better. NL pheno got scrapped. It was more earthy, and less desirable, and was scrapped.
NL pheno was also more blue/emerald green. BG was more sativa, and not alot leaf to trim. You cant really see it, but both are resin balls. BG is rock hard when cured. 16oz 1 plant


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 11, 2019)

@jimihendrix1 

My two granny skunk phenos in 30g LOS.

Granny #6 in front, #3 in back.

I really almost have to break the pom poms open because the growth is so dense. In doing so I have found everything from stink bugs to earwigs.



This is my untopped BOH. She initially smelled like bile/vomit and ammonia. The whiteflies love her to death.



This is the BOH male I am torture testing. As you can see he leans hard to the NL5Haze side and will likely add that "face-ripping" high to anything I hit with him.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Jul 11, 2019)

brpawa said:


> Same experience for us. We ran 4 different dominion packs and no keepers. Nothing close to the jar of buds he was showing off at the event a while back. That jar reminded me of the ole school skunk that we use to run 25 yrs ago....


Which ones did you run?


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 13, 2019)

With all the nl5 talk.. Here is AK BB "tknl5 haze" the one talked about on The Pot Cast...bout 30 days in


----------



## brpawa (Jul 13, 2019)

cleverpiggy said:


> Which ones did you run?


Dominion skunk,granny skunk, polecat, and another one.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 14, 2019)

brpawa said:


> Dominion skunk,granny skunk, polecat, and another one.


Any pics? What happened?


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 15, 2019)

I’m really enjoying my SisSkunk. It’s very strong smoke to say the least. This past weekend I was smoking some with friends who are not heavy smokers by any means, but they where blown away by how strong it was. Literally have one puff of a joint and be roasted for hours lol. Even my friends who like me smoke 3-5g a day where very impressed.

As far as smells concerned each pheno is unique, and unlike anything I’ve really seen around here ( I live in nowhere Town Canada ). I’m getting skunk/funk to chem/gas and everything in between. To be honest this is probably my first experience with real Chem genetics as far as I know. I’ve definitely smelt similar smells, but the buzz is what stands out for me. 

Right now I’ve got 7 Dog Patch females from Skunk Va out of a pack of 12 in veg. So I can’t wait to see what I find in that treasure trove.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 15, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> I’m really enjoying my SisSkunk. It’s very strong smoke to say the least. This past weekend I was smoking some with friends who are not heavy smokers by any means, but they where blown away by how strong it was. Literally have one puff of a joint and be roasted for hours lol. Even my friends who like me smoke 3-5g a day where very impressed.
> 
> As far as smells concerned each pheno is unique, and unlike anything I’ve really seen around here ( I live in nowhere Town Canada ). I’m getting skunk/funk to chem/gas and everything in between. To be honest this is probably my first experience with real Chem genetics as far as I know. I’ve definitely smelt similar smells, but the buzz is what stands out for me.
> 
> Right now I’ve got 7 Dog Patch females from Skunk Va out of a pack of 12 in veg. So I can’t wait to see what I find in that treasure trove.


Pics? I have these in my queue?


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 15, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Pics? I have these in my queue?


If you go back a few pages I posted pics around harvest.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 15, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> If you go back a few pages I posted pics around harvest.


Nice, thank you!


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 16, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> I’m really enjoying my SisSkunk. It’s very strong smoke to say the least. This past weekend I was smoking some with friends who are not heavy smokers by any means, but they where blown away by how strong it was. Literally have one puff of a joint and be roasted for hours lol. Even my friends who like me smoke 3-5g a day where very impressed.
> 
> As far as smells concerned each pheno is unique, and unlike anything I’ve really seen around here ( I live in nowhere Town Canada ). I’m getting skunk/funk to chem/gas and everything in between. To be honest this is probably my first experience with real Chem genetics as far as I know. I’ve definitely smelt similar smells, but the buzz is what stands out for me.
> 
> Right now I’ve got 7 Dog Patch females from Skunk Va out of a pack of 12 in veg. So I can’t wait to see what I find in that treasure trove.


Never grown Sis but i like that she has some Puck hashplant in her genes. Main reason i grabbed his Stashplant..


----------



## LarryOG (Jul 16, 2019)

brpawa said:


> Same experience for us. We ran 4 different dominion packs and no keepers. Nothing close to the jar of buds he was showing off at the event a while back. That jar reminded me of the ole school skunk that we use to run 25 yrs ago....


Dude I feel bad for people that buy multiple packs of this, only reason why I mentioned it, so people may want to try just one and decide before jumping in.

Watch out cuz this post is setup, if you read the whole thread you can tell who's promoting what..


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 16, 2019)

LarryOG said:


> Dude I feel bad for people that buy multiple packs of this, only reason why I mentioned it, so people may want to try just one and decide before jumping in.
> 
> Watch out cuz this post is setup, if you read the whole thread you can tell who's promoting what..


There is a lot moor threads like this one on hear lol...I love how people talk about pot breaders for most are just crossing two good clones and out the door to sell, cash grab and that's great,that will stop befor long when its no longer federal troubeal from hell,People wount worked lines so when they grow most wount all the plants to look as close to the same as can be.I just love growing and I also just make crosses to grow for my sealf and others.It WOULD BE NICE TO SEE MOOR WORKED LINES AND IT WILL HAPPEN ,HELL NO NOT ME IAM OLDER MAN.I dont know shit about REAL BREADING and there some good ones out there that know there shit and when they get there cash stored back look out work lines and fed, legal is all it will take,yes iam just typing what iam thinking about and as high as fuck on good weed,happy growing to ALL.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 17, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> #6mill Day 27
> Duke did a livestream last night for about 4hrs.. Best shit i have listened to in a long time .. He just sat in by his campfire and starting talking like we were all hanging out together.. He stated the why he does what he does lol.. From early veg to the cure step by step the way he does it. Answered a few questions about his lines and said why he was gonna step away.. Mentioned the way things are now in the industry and he was done with the b/s.. Said he was gonna post it all later on for peeps who missed it


Is any of his videows on youtube??I would like to watch the one your talking about or any for that matter.happy growing to you and all.


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 17, 2019)

LarryOG said:


> Dude I feel bad for people that buy multiple packs of this, only reason why I mentioned it, so people may want to try just one and decide before jumping in.
> 
> Watch out cuz this post is setup, if you read the whole thread you can tell who's promoting what..


Who is promoting what ?


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 17, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> I would love to know where you got the tknl5haze.


 Labyrinth
Seed co is supposed to be getting a restock of this at 12 noon pacific time on Saturday. Have ordered from them a couple times and all went well.


----------



## bubbahaze (Jul 17, 2019)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Labyrinth
> Seed co is supposed to be getting a restock of this at 12 noon pacific time on Saturday. Have ordered from them a couple times and all went well.


Their website is down


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 17, 2019)

bubbahaze said:


> Their website is down


There is a link on their ig that you can click on


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jul 18, 2019)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Labyrinth
> Seed co is supposed to be getting a restock of this at 12 noon pacific time on Saturday. Have ordered from them a couple times and all went well.


Thanks! I actually ended up ordering from jbc. I cant recommend them enough. Super, super fast.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 18, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Thanks! I actually ended up ordering from jbc. I cant recommend them enough. Super, super fast.


 Cool, jb is my favorite place too(second to none in my book). Didn't know if he was getting more of those or not when I seen that announcement on ig.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 20, 2019)

Dominion skunk, 2nd run, just started the flushing process.  This pheno puts out some weird bud structure, but chunky as fuck!


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 20, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Is any of his videows on youtube??I would like to watch the one your talking about or any for that matter.happy growing to you and all.


No it was all on Instagram... But u can watch some strain description s on seedsherenow just got to Dominion section


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 20, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Thanks! I actually ended up ordering from jbc. I cant recommend them enough. Super, super fast.


I recomend ordering straight from Ak BeanBrains himself. Direct from breeder is aleays best route in my book . just direct message me for his email


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 21, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> I recomend ordering straight from Ak BeanBrains himself. Direct from breeder is aleays best route in my book . just direct message me for his emailView attachment 4367800


That’s what I did. He even threw in a free pack of blue platinum cookies with my order of tknl5haze.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 22, 2019)

I don't know how anyone could run those Dominion strains, and not find a bunch of keepers.

I can tell you right now we found keepers in every pack. Extremely potent and long lasting.

We ran the Granny, Local, and Dominion Skunk, and there were keepers in every pack. We kept 2 of the Granny. 1 Sour Green Granny Smith Apples, and hash, and the other very sweet honeysuckle, hash, slight Anise. I prefer the sweet pheno, and I can verify it will completely knock your brains out. Extreme choke, and sweet hash taste. No ceiling.
The other 2 strains are no less impressive. We kept 2 each of the others, and I also just bought a clone of the Local, that looks as resinous as anything Ive ever seen.

also all Dominion gear has been stress tested before he ever releases anything. These are no just random bred, and then sold. WRONG.
DD VA also got breeder of the year at Emerald Cup for 2018, and is going to quit next year, so all of his genetics will be gone.

The ONLY thing I don't like about the Skelly/Sk1 crosses are they are very Indica Dom Structure, and don't grow as fast as what Im used to in our F2 Super Silver Haze we went through 250 felames to pick.
But the Dominion gear, all 3 strains, blow our SSH out of the water as far as potency, taste, and long lasting high, and our SSH is very very good.

Im also not shilling for anyone, and get accused of that shit all the time. First it was Swami, then it was someone else, and on it went. Im in E fkn Ky, have been to fed prison 12 years, and who in there right mind would hire someone from an outlaw state to shill shit??? They be stupid, not to mention a stable business tactic. Im banned from anything to do with weed. 1000+ clone bust in 97 fucked everything.

Anyone accuse me of shilling anything for anyone can go suck a dick as far as Im concerned. I got no time for stupid shit, and accusing people of doing shit, when they have 0 proof, and only accuse because someone likes a certain thing.

I also get the same thing on The Gear Page, Marshall Forum, My Les Paul for shilling guitar pedals for Roger Mayer, who was Jimi Hendrix Electronics/Pedal Inventor. Also invented the Treble Booster, and all kinds of shit. MOOG. I get accused of shilling for MOOG Synth company, for when they made guitar pedals.
Im 71strat on The Gear Page. Go and search Roger Mayer, and see how also accused of shilling for Mayer, and MOOG. I wish. Im a convicted felon 3 times, and cant even get a job picking up shit, and Im 60 years old. Almost 61. If I ws shilling for everyone I was accused of shilling for, Id be rich, or have lots of free seeds, and guitar pedals. Especially since a MOOG MF104MSD Delay goes for $2000+. And are no longer made.

Heres a bud from the clone of the Local I ordered from Cali. 61 days. 56 is better.

The bubble hash we make from the buds, is some of the best stuff ever. Will completely blow your head off. Theres no holding it in. We got 26.5 grams of bubble hash from 4oz BUDS/Granny. No Leaf. While I do use the leftover trim for BH, I also use the nest buds I have. This Local pheno looks like its going to kill in the hash making department.



















https://www.instagram.com/p/BydiGoYnBYP/


----------



## brpawa (Jul 24, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I don't know how anyone could run those Dominion strains, and not find a bunch of keepers.
> 
> I can tell you right now we found keepers in every pack. Extremely potent and long lasting.
> 
> ...


No keepers for us in 4 different strains from dominion. And I know of others that had the same results. We are looking for medical quality, not something that gets you high for 30 min. That was the biggest issue was not very long lasting. Potency was not bad, just short lived. Nice bag appeal but I dont care what it looks like as long as it provides medical relief. Not complaining, just explaining it to you since you cant understand why people arent finding keepers. Only had 1 herm on us, so thats a plus.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 24, 2019)

brpawa said:


> No keepers for us in 4 different strains from dominion. And I know of others that had the same results. We are looking for medical quality, not something that gets you high for 30 min. That was the biggest issue was not very long lasting. Potency was not bad, just short lived. Nice bag appeal but I dont care what it looks like as long as it provides medical relief. Not complaining, just explaining it to you since you cant understand why people arent finding keepers. Only had 1 herm on us, so thats a plus.


no keepers from duke ? no legs on it either? thanks for the honesty. are ya'll thinking of using uvb next time with the remaining beans? do the nutes make that much of a difference? think the flowers need a longer cure ?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 24, 2019)

brpawa said:


> No keepers for us in 4 different strains from dominion. And I know of others that had the same results. We are looking for medical quality, not something that gets you high for 30 min. That was the biggest issue was not very long lasting. Potency was not bad, just short lived. Nice bag appeal but I dont care what it looks like as long as it provides medical relief. Not complaining, just explaining it to you since you cant understand why people arent finding keepers. Only had 1 herm on us, so thats a plus.


My experience has been the opposite. As a grower they are not my favorite. Slow veggers, finicky when it comes time to finish, and bag appeal is prob the worst of anything I grow. The males are even more finicky, I have trashed more males than females....can’t even make a f2 due to bad male traits. All that really matters is when I put the bud out there, people talk about it. They talk about the cookie hybrids that check every other box, but that only lasts a week. They talk about the dominion skunk for months after it’s gone, wanting more. That’s all I need for my judgement.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 25, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> My experience has been the opposite. As a grower they are not my favorite. Slow veggers, finicky when it comes time to finish, and bag appeal is prob the worst of anything I grow. The males are even more finicky, I have trashed more males than females....can’t even make a f2 due to bad male traits. All that really matters is when I put the bud out there, people talk about it. They talk about the cookie hybrids that check every other box, but that only lasts a week. They talk about the dominion skunk for months after it’s gone, wanting more. That’s all I need for my judgement.


no bag appeal ?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 26, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> My experience has been the opposite. As a grower they are not my favorite. Slow veggers, finicky when it comes time to finish, and bag appeal is prob the worst of anything I grow. The males are even more finicky, I have trashed more males than females....can’t even make a f2 due to bad male traits. All that really matters is when I put the bud out there, people talk about it. They talk about the cookie hybrids that check every other box, but that only lasts a week. They talk about the dominion skunk for months after it’s gone, wanting more. That’s all I need for my judgement.


that sucks for what you found. I know all I talk about is Helena, which is the only one i've been able to buy yet from duke, but when I had heat problems this spring, it was the only plant to not throw any nanners, all of the females I had in my tent (2 lol). So popped a few more, got a male and female. Male was just the kind of squat looking indica I like, so I hit some HAOGxSSDD with it, and then grew those out. They are the frostiest plants I've grown at week 3, already dense as shit, and I know the potency is HIGH and long lasting with both those strains, and sure enough, it created a KILLER cross, in my humble opinion. I was very pleased with how my first chuck went, and I really think I was able to get a good male from Duke. 

you are right, some of the more indica leaning plants definetly are a little slow on the veg


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 26, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> no bag appeal ?


I mean basically yes. It doesn’t look as good as it smokes by today’s standards. People who have smoked it will request it over stuff that is twice as frosty and colorful. Bag appeal is color and friost, it has nothing to do with good weed. 50% of my best keepers lack in the bag appeal dept.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> that sucks for what you found. I know all I talk about is Helena, which is the only one i've been able to buy yet from duke, but when I had heat problems this spring, it was the only plant to not throw any nanners, all of the females I had in my tent (2 lol). So popped a few more, got a male and female. Male was just the kind of squat looking indica I like, so I hit some HAOGxSSDD with it, and then grew those out. They are the frostiest plants I've grown at week 3, already dense as shit, and I know the potency is HIGH and long lasting with both those strains, and sure enough, it created a KILLER cross, in my humble opinion. I was very pleased with how my first chuck went, and I really think I was able to get a good male from Duke.
> 
> you are right, some of the more indica leaning plants definetly are a little slow on the veg


Trust me, what I found does not suck. It just doesn’t appeal to the kids out there who think looks are all that matters. I have most of dukes strains in my vault, screaming eagle is next to flower....I might even have a stable male from that one(finally) to make F2’s. Every male I have gotten from dominion skunk and screaming eagle have dumped pollen in veg so far, but my veg area is not ideal, more like a torture chamber.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 26, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Trust me, what I found does not suck. It just doesn’t appeal to the kids out there who think looks are all that matters. I have most of dukes strains in my vault, screaming eagle is next to flower....I might even have a stable male from that one(finally) to make F2’s. Every male I have gotten from dominion skunk and screaming eagle have dumped pollen in veg so far, but my veg area is not ideal, more like a torture chamber.


oh yeah I understand you for sure. SUPER PLATNUM COOKIE PUNCH GLUE is all people want nowadays, with frosty ass dense golf balls that dont smoke worth a shit.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Jul 26, 2019)

LarryOG said:


> Dude I feel bad for people that buy multiple packs of this, only reason why I mentioned it, so people may want to try just one and decide before jumping in.
> 
> Watch out cuz this post is setup, if you read the whole thread you can tell who's promoting what..


This coming from a person who claims to have grown new releases in a 30 to 60 day time period from seed, comical! Once you lie all credibility is lost. Dukes shit is fire, jealously is a bitch. So lame to shit on great breeders for no good reason, also maybe you are not a good gardener. Just a thought


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 27, 2019)

How could this shit not be fire, and the stuff we have has a buzz that lasts for HOURS. Ive had a few younger people ( 40ss ) Im 61, tell me its the best stuff they've ever smoked.

I got the clone of this Local Skunk pheno yesterday, and its already being introduced to my buddies 1000w Hortilux, and Solacure bulbs, but they will have to be broken in slowly over the course of a week, or so.. It will be used as a mother

No bag appeal???

This pheno from clone produced 8oz in 5 gallons of soil, and a 5-6 weeks veg. We plan on growing them out in 10 gallon containers, and 10 weeks veg. 1000w Gavitas. We grow from Seedling- Veg/Flower both under 1000w. Be it Hortilux HPS, or Gavita. We also use 2 x 32w Solacure UVA/B for each 4 x 4 with Hortilux, and 6 in a 6 x 5 for the Gavitas, and keep them on longer under the Gavitas as they have to be farther away. We keep them the same distance as the 1000w light source. You cant get the Gavita closer than 36in, or they WILL fry. Hortilux we can get as close as 18-24 inches.

We also have another pheno of Local, 2 Granny, and 2 Dominion Skunk. I also have the Munson, and Skunkband on tap. I bought the Skunkband Buy One, Get One. $117 for both. $260 worth of seeds, for $117.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 28, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> How could this shit not be fire, and the stuff we have has a buzz that lasts for HOURS. Ive had a few younger people ( 40ss ) Im 61, tell me its the best stuff they've ever smoked.
> 
> I got the clone of this Local Skunk pheno yesterday, and its already being introduced to my buddies 1000w Hortilux, and Solacure bulbs, but they will have to be broken in slowly over the course of a week, or so.. It will be used as a mother
> 
> ...


Looks fuego to me. Glad to hear youre finding good things. I have some packs from Duke. I'm most excited for the Granny skunk as I'm pretty sure I've smoked that Va beach afghani back in late 97 and 2010ish. I lived in the 757 for a while.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 28, 2019)

We also have 2 phenos of the Granny.
1 is sour green apples, hash, and floral, without being sweet.

Second pheno is very floral/fruit, honeysuckle, hashy, no sour at all. Super frosty like the Local photo above.

So far of Granny, Local, and Dominion Skunk..... I have liked the sweet pheno of the Granny the best, with the Local, and Skunk really close to each other for my tastes. All 3 of them are very potent, and though they have the same father, are different enough to warrant keeping a couple phenos of each if possible.

This stuff just knocked a bunch of strains in our garden down the line


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 28, 2019)

While I was worried about that early pom pom style of one of my two Granny phenos they have really opened up to a few rounds of super cropping. I will still have to go through #3 and pull the dead foliage out to prevent mold problems. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the nicest of the really expressing the Afghani pheno


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 28, 2019)

So is duke really giving up breeding or just talking about it?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Quitting in 2020 is what I hear.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 29, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Quitting in 2020 is what I hear.


I dont blame him at all. He's been in it basicly his whole life, has served time over this shit, and nowadays all the compettion is just a gang of chuckers going apeshit with thier gelato punch sunset gorilla peyote. I dont know of anybody who puts in the work like he does, and I'd be pretty fucking disappointed if I had worked as hard as he does and this is the clown ass industry you're left with. Theres more snake oil salesmen in this industry than any other i've dealt with in a long long time. Too many people trying to just make a buck, without giving a shit about how they make it.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yeah I hate all these names people have been given.

For my part all I care about is getting all the old genetics I can.
NL5, Original Sk1, ( and it is around ) Durban, ORIGINAL DURBAN, before it was hybridized with Sk1. ( It Is also around, or was a couple days ago. )Also the early stuff that was crossed with Sk1 is good stuff, if the real deal. Haze, Afghan #1, Black Domina/Crosses, Skelly/Puck crosses, Romulan crosses. Haze/NL5 Crosses/Colorado Cough being one. Real Headband crosses.

Heres a shot of the Original Ed Rosenthal IBL Durban Poison. Pre Sk1..... 80-100 days flowering 100% Sativa. 12-16 feet tall


----------



## mjw42 (Jul 30, 2019)

^^^
Bro Mendel??


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yep


----------



## kona gold (Jul 30, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yeah I hate all these names people have been given.
> 
> For my part all I care about is getting all the old genetics I can.
> NL5, Original Sk1, ( and it is around ) Durban, ORIGINAL DURBAN, before it was hybridized with Sk1. ( It Is also around, or was a couple days ago. )Also the early stuff that was crossed with Sk1 is good stuff, if the real deal. Haze, Afghan #1, Black Domina/Crosses, Skelly/Puck crosses, Romulan crosses. Haze/NL5 Crosses/Colorado Cough being one. Real Headband crosses.
> ...


What year was that?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 30, 2019)

These 1982 Durban Poison IBL Heirloom Pre-C.A.M.P. genetics were the reigning queen of the outdoor NLD/sativa before everything went indoors in the mid 80's.

The parental lineage of these seeds you are buying are 1982 (Rosenthal Line) Durban Poison Heirlooms. We've held this line since the mid 90's when we got it from our dear friend and original breeder Dready D (R.I.P)…. NOT to be Confused with Dready Seeds...... who got the genetics directly from Rosenthal. I've IBL'd this line about every 5 years to keep seed stock fresh and to selectively breed for the shortest stature each time. This progeny batch is less than 10 months old at this point. Sweet floral and fruity notes with a backdrop of skunky spice terp profile...smelling this properly cured is like being put in a time machine taking you back to the early 80's! The effects are phenomenally cerebral and uplifting.

Look at the pictures at the bottom. Picture 1 is the last outdoor grow this line ever saw in 1982. Yes that is a 6 foot ladder. These plants can get 12-16 ft outdoors in NorCal. You will get these "Christmas tree" phenos on most of these. However, pheno 2 is not as branch/sparse in early veg and will with indoor with proper selection, flip timing environmental inputs, LST and light height you can get this pheno to form more like image 2. That was about 38 inches trained at just 3 weeks into flower. These take about ~90-100 days to finish indoors depending on your environment. Image 3 is some curing buds from our last run of this. Gorgeous! These can be sensitive to RH swings and do not tolerate it well at all, so make sure to have your RH dialed in. They have shown great pest and disease resistance when grown in clustered in beds as opposed to pots.

This cultivar is for experienced breeders and growers only. Anything less would be like putting a new driver behind the wheel of a Ferrari. Sure it might end well, but why risk it?

Each complimentary wellness pack contains 10+ reg seeds shipped to your door. We always include freebies!

Note* this is a prized curated heirloom from the vault and not an in-house cross.


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 15, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> With all the nl5 talk.. Here is AK BB "tknl5 haze" the one talked about on The Pot Cast...bout 30 days inView attachment 4364318


How’d that turn out for you?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2019)

Speed bump: surprised Alaska doesn’t have his own section here .


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 17, 2019)

Here’s a couple shots of my SisSkunk after about 5 weeks in the jar. This is some powerful smoke indeed, definitely the strongest that I’ve grown for sure. The smells are nasty on theses girls....strong Skunk and gas undertones accompanied with what I can only describe as the dank haha....I’ve had friends say they smell everything from cream of wheat to carrots......all the way to black liquorice and coffee.its funny how vast people’s sense of smell can vary..

The two shots are of sis # 3 and 8. I haven’t decided which one I Wanna keep. 3 definitely wins out in the smell and taste department, but what 8 is lacking in aesthetics its made it up in potency. 

I feel like I took them a tad bit too early.....maybe another 5-7 days next time.....I might just have to run them both aging and see how they compete then after going a little longer.


#3
 
#8


----------



## GanjaRainja (Aug 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> That’s what I did. He even threw in a free pack of blue platinum cookies with my order of tknl5haze.


I would have to 2nd this recommendation. AK BB is one of the most sincere people I have met in this community. However he should not be mistaken for a pussy fart. He is a 
a brown bear, just as any man would be if you try to tarnish his name. The TKNL5 Haze, do you have the F2 ?


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 19, 2019)

GanjaRainja said:


> I would have to 2nd this recommendation. AK BB is one of the most sincere people I have met in this community. However he should not be mistaken for a pussy fart. He is a
> a brown bear, just as any man would be if you try to tarnish his name. The TKNL5 Haze, do you have the F2 ?


 he didn’t say it was an F2


And to keep the Duke related....my most recent purchase......
Now I’ve got two packs of shine apple.


----------



## gr0wn6dub0 (Aug 20, 2019)

Anybody know if Duke's planning a drop soon or in the near future?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 20, 2019)

I do believe he is going to drop some soon. When I do not know.


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 20, 2019)

gr0wn6dub0 said:


> Anybody know if Duke's planning a drop soon or in the near future?


I think I remember he was doing something with local H in the fall. Not sure if it’s a bx or something new.


----------



## gr0wn6dub0 (Aug 20, 2019)

Sounds good, gonna save up to snag sumthin. Thanks


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Id look into the Granny for now, if possible. seedsherenow

Its as good as any of it, and is on sale for $120. Regularly $150

Or the Buy One, Get One. $120
Skunkband V2 x and Munson.

Skunkband V2. Original Headband x Dominion Skunk ( Chem91 VA x Skelly/Sk1 )

Munson is
89 NL5 x Dominion Skunk

Weve got a couple killer phenos of Granny, Local, Skunk. All of it is super good. Some phenos are more desirable vs others, but all of it is potent.


----------



## gr0wn6dub0 (Aug 20, 2019)

That bogo is pretty much exactly what I'm looking for. I'll be going with that. You said you have some phenos of the dominion? How they smell? Any extremely loud phenos in there?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 20, 2019)

ALL of it reeks.

1 Granny has a sweet floral, hash, honeysuckle smell, with a hash taste.
2nd pheno is sour green apples, but is also floral, but not sweet

Local is more sour, but does overlap with sweet, floral, gassy hash
2nd Local I bought as a clone and haven't run yet. Guy I got it off of says it grapefruit, sour gas.
Dominion Skunk are both sweet, Gas, floral, hashy

All we kept are lung buster

ALL of it REEKS!!!!!. Beware!!!!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 7, 2019)

Screaming eagle at about 4 weeks. Intense lemon rind that burns your nose....fucking crazy how intense the smell is


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 7, 2019)

The more indica pheno. Grapefruit candy smell.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 7, 2019)

If y'all haven't heard there is going to be a small re-release of Polecat BX1, Sis Skunk, and a couple others


----------



## Cptn (Sep 7, 2019)

Did anyone watch Duke on his Live IG vid? Apparently he said he was gonna take a break from the game for a while. Wondering if he explained why . . .


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 8, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> If y'all haven't heard there is going to be a small re-release of Polecat BX1, Sis Skunk, and a couple others


Will he re release them at seeds here now ?


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 8, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Did anyone watch Duke on his Live IG vid? Apparently he said he was gonna take a break from the game for a while. Wondering if he explained why . . .


He basically said the industry has gone to shit. To many chads and brads our there stabbing people in the dick. Big money and no heart kinda shit. 

All the real folks who put their freedom on line are left on the side lines or in jail. Same shits going on here in Canada. Real folks with real passion and skills can’t or don’t wanna try and cut through all the red tape and bureaucracy that the industry has become. 

There’s a big MJ biz conference going on in Toronto today. They have big sings plastered everywhere saying absolutely no cannabis allowed on site ! 

But they have a beer garden ? 
I would say that pretty much sums up the industry these days. Bunch of suites who could give a fuck about cannabis.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 8, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> He basically said the industry has gone to shit. To many chads and brads our there stabbing people in the dick. Big money and no heart kinda shit.
> 
> All the real folks who put their freedom on line are left on the side lines or in jail. Same shits going on here in Canada. Real folks with real passion and skills can’t or don’t wanna try and cut through all the red tape and bureaucracy that the industry has become.
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny. 
That is exactly what I have been seeing and feeling, and I was hoping to hear something different from Duke. 
If he feels that way in Colorado, well, that's pretty bleak


----------



## Werp (Sep 8, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> He basically said the industry has gone to shit. To many chads and brads our there stabbing people in the dick. Big money and no heart kinda shit.
> 
> All the real folks who put their freedom on line are left on the side lines or in jail. Same shits going on here in Canada. Real folks with real passion and skills can’t or don’t wanna try and cut through all the red tape and bureaucracy that the industry has become.
> 
> ...


Yeah big money creating obstacles so the little guy can't join the party.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 8, 2019)

Or it could be great marketing strategy to sell out all your inventory.
Just saying....


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 8, 2019)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Will he re release them at seeds here now ?


I think that is what the post said. I think that it was on IG and I am kind of new there so I am not sure how I would go about finding it.



Werp said:


> Yeah big money creating obstacles so the little guy can't join the party.


AKA "Barrier to entry" in business terms


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 8, 2019)

Granny Skunk. I have two of my six phenos in full sun, #3 and #6. The #3 female is one high maintenance plant. It has this weird kind of nest-like growth and the final main node on each of the 4-5 primary leads. The first time (around July) I trimmed it all off it was handfuls, like nerf football size. This time it less pronounced but still just a cluster of a mess. I just murdered the whole inside of the plant hoping to recoup something decent. The plant clearly send energy the wrong direction

#6 still has it but not nearly as bad a second time like #3.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 9, 2019)

Has anyone grew out pole cat bx?


----------



## Rigman (Sep 9, 2019)

Polecat BX day 49....


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 9, 2019)

Rigman said:


> View attachment 4392158
> Polecat BX day 49....


They look dense what are the smells do they match the description ?


----------



## Rigman (Sep 9, 2019)

They are nice and dense for sure, Id have to double check on the smells as they were in there with some other plants making for a mix of scents


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 9, 2019)

Fair enough dont be shy to keep us all updated as these girls progress I'll more than likely buy a pack of polecat but the 6 mill has also caught my attention


----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 9, 2019)

Man I just grabbed that pole cat bx... Got burnout going in next run... Ive been on a skunk kick and dukes gear was top on my list... Never grown any of his stuff before... Dunno what to expect.. Saw a killer looking pic of the pole cat on on a diff sight the other day... Little more fox taily then the pic above. It was highly recomended tho


----------



## Rigman (Sep 9, 2019)

Ok, so just gave it a little rub and this one seems to lean towards the rubber and chem, the 6mill I had was a real stretcher and is a very strong chem smell. Day 49


----------



## Rigman (Sep 9, 2019)

Polecat91bx


----------



## Rigman (Sep 9, 2019)

6 Mill


----------



## Rigman (Sep 9, 2019)

StashPlant


----------



## Rigman (Sep 9, 2019)

Dominion Skunk


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 9, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Granny Skunk. I have two of my six phenos in full sun, #3 and #6. The #3 female is one high maintenance plant. It has this weird kind of nest-like growth and the final main node on each of the 4-5 primary leads. The first time (around July) I trimmed it all off it was handfuls, like nerf football size. This time it less pronounced but still just a cluster of a mess. I just murdered the whole inside of the plant hoping to recoup something decent. The plant clearly send energy the wrong direction


This is the crap that I am talking about. In my opinion, genetics this "worked" shouldn't express these types of growing traits. My Granny Skunks run like a batch of untested seeds. I've already gotten close to culling these twice but it takes out 33% of my full sun garden if I do. Perhaps these are just out of their acclimatized zone?

Mind you, these are the "cleaned up" pictures.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 10, 2019)

Rigman said:


> Dominion Skunk
> View attachment 4392203


i dont know where you live, but you gotta close your tent door dude, you're getting snow all over your plants! 

seriously, those all look awesome. All ive grown out still is Helena but i need to change that.


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Sep 18, 2019)

Anyone run the freebird? I have some mid flower. Was curious what people found.


----------



## rookie 2 (Sep 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> This is the crap that I am talking about. In my opinion, genetics this "worked" shouldn't express these types of growing traits. My Granny Skunks run like a batch of untested seeds. I've already gotten close to culling these twice but it takes out 33% of my full sun garden if I do. Perhaps these are just out of their acclimatized zone?
> 
> Mind you, these are the "cleaned up" pictures.
> 
> View attachment 4392210 View attachment 4392211 View attachment 4392212


pretty but this DOMINION SKUNK looks like its been through re veg. where the bottom section, older part was partially in flower then went back into veg. jmo, grass hopper


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 21, 2019)

rookie 2 said:


> pretty but this DOMINION SKUNK looks like its been through re veg. where the bottom section, older part was partially in flower then went back into veg. jmo, grass hopper


Correct, they both look that way. The problem is that it has been growing like this the whole time and I have had to continually clean it out regardless of what the rest of the plant is doing. 30 years on notches in my belt so not my first rodeo. It's a great insight though sensei.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 27, 2019)

So I have this 1 Helena at 35 days or so. Short lady about 2.5 from top of pot, she only stretched about 6" in flower. I started 5 seeds but 4 were male. Anyway I was cutting a clone off her in veg and she stood out. Had a kind of dirty oil rag type stink.
I know @reallybigjesusfreak grew it out but he never said much about high or smell of the short girl.
She is looking like she will be done early maybe 50/55 days. I think she is Skelly sided going by what I've read about her.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 28, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So I have this 1 Helena at 35 days or so. Short lady about 2.5 from top of pot, she only stretched about 6" in flower. I started 5 seeds but 4 were male. Anyway I was cutting a clone off her in veg and she stood out. Had a kind of dirty oil rag type stink.
> I know @reallybigjesusfreak grew it out but he never said much about high or smell of the short girl.
> She is looking like she will be done early maybe 50/55 days. I think she is Skelly sided going by what I've read about her.


dude get out of my tent! I loved helena, I think dukes description was really good, a mellow jello smoke. both of the girls I got looked exactly the same, just like in your picture. yeah really minimal stretch, and I get a funky oil rag hash sort of smell with some fruity undertones, or maybe just some sweetness I'm mistaken for fruit since. surely on the shorter side of flowering, i think i pulled mine at 9 weeks. Helena was a solid mom too, none of her progeny with HAOGxSSDD have shown any herm traits, and its also a fantastic smoke, like helena but a bit more uplifting mentally. I just threw another Helena into flower, but I gotta go back and cut a couple clones real quick. I honestly dont know why he was doing these with fem seed packs for less than most of the other packs, this is some really good genetics.


----------



## Deadbeat (Sep 28, 2019)

Really sad to hear that Duke (Tommy) is going to stop breeding for the masses. Honestly I think he is one of the best if not THE BEST breeder out now. And from everything what I have seen from him on youtube, he has a really big heart, he is a person who goes around this world with a wide opened heart and you can see instantly that he really loves the plant. And that is why he will quit being in the spotlight.

Because I live in the balkan side of Europe its almost impossible to get his seeds here. So if anyone got any suggestion for me how can I get some of his gear before its sold out? Any european reseller?

In a way I have some gear from Brothers Grimm that he had his fingers on, the Purple Urkle Grimm freebez, C99xHeadband but I really want to try some of his skunks before they are gone. And I would really like to meet this guy one time in my life to smoke a big spliff with him and talk about our favourite topic - weed.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> dude get out of my tent! I loved helena, I think dukes description was really good, a mellow jello smoke. both of the girls I got looked exactly the same, just like in your picture. yeah really minimal stretch, and I get a funky oil rag hash sort of smell with some fruity undertones, or maybe just some sweetness I'm mistaken for fruit since. surely on the shorter side of flowering, i think i pulled mine at 9 weeks. Helena was a solid mom too, none of her progeny with HAOGxSSDD have shown any herm traits, and its also a fantastic smoke, like helena but a bit more uplifting mentally. I just threw another Helena into flower, but I gotta go back and cut a couple clones real quick. I honestly dont know why he was doing these with fem seed packs for less than most of the other packs, this is some really good genetics.


Nice...I do get a sweet kind of nutty smell in flower but I have been running a UVC/ozone bulb in lungroom to protect against the 80 humidity spikes.
I have 53 girls in a 4' x 16' room. I pulled them out last night to clean them up and rearrange them better, was getting out of control.

Anyway I lied I have 2 Helena's in there, both are like twins. To bad only 1 was cloned. I may cut a lower and clone/reveg it


----------



## HTOYO (Sep 29, 2019)

Rigman said:


> Dominion Skunk
> View attachment 4392203


How many packs did you search through of each variety, if you dont mind me asking?

I have ten packs of Dom seeds up on the screen in front of me as we speak, and have been juggling the varieties and amounts of said varieties for about four hours now~ I'm TRYING to keep it under $1000  and its not going so hot, lol~


----------



## Rigman (Sep 29, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> How many packs did you search through of each variety, if you dont mind me asking?


Packs?? I cracked 1 seed of each from 1 pack so far


----------



## HTOYO (Sep 29, 2019)

Rigman said:


> Packs?? I cracked 1 seed of each from 1 pack so far


Nice, there certainly appears to be gold in them thar hills~... Just narrowed down my Dominion picks, and snagged 2 packs each of the Delta Blues, Shineapple, 6 Mill, Purple Dhalia, Polecat Bx and Stash Plant. On the fence about picking up the Granny Skunk and the G-13xSK, or the Hoo doo~ 

I REALLY wanted to grab some of the skunks tho~ Dominion, local etc, but no dice~


----------



## RichRoots (Sep 29, 2019)

I popped 2 packs. First pack I got 5 females & 8 males. 4 of the females were incredible, one was ok. 
2nd pack I got 10 females out of 13 seeds. All 10 were so good.
Keeper: gassy chem moss soaked in fuel.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 29, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Nice, there certainly appears to be gold in them thar hills~... Just narrowed down my Dominion picks, and snagged 2 packs each of the Delta Blues, Shineapple, 6 Mill, Purple Dhalia, Polecat Bx and Stash Plant. On the fence about picking up the Granny Skunk and the G-13xSK, or the Hoo doo~
> 
> I REALLY wanted to grab some of the skunks tho~ Dominion, local etc, but no dice~


I hope you got the Delta Blues and Shineapple @ seedsherenow. You can get a pack of each for $100. skunkband & munson, skunkband & shineapple are 120 for a pack of each


----------



## HTOYO (Sep 29, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I hope you got the Delta Blues and Shineapple @ seedsherenow. You can get a pack of each for $100. skunkband & munson, skunkband & shineapple are 120 for a pack of each


Yeah, I picked up two sets of the Delta Blues/Shineapple dealio~ I also grabbed a single pack of the Dominion G13 x Sk, and a couple packs of the Sangria Punch with the points $$ from the order~ Just dropped $1800 Canuckistani Pesos there, and have about the same amount of Bodhi's gear on the way too~ Lots of awesome stuff to dig through for the next little bit ... Already thinking about some nice Dominion/Bodhi crosses to be made~ The possibilities are exciting! Find the best Delta Blues, 88' G13/hp leaner, then start the hunt for the a Bodhi brooding duderino~

Round one~
1-(88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle) x (Jack herrer x 88 G13/hp) selecting the best male(s) for back crossing~
2-(88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle) x (Bubba x 88 G13/hp) selecting the best male(s) for back crossing~
3-(88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle) x (G13 x Skunk) selecting the best male(s) for back crossing~
4-(88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle) x (GSC x 88 G13/hp) selecting the best male(s) for back crossing~

Round two~
1-(88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle x (88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle) x (Jack herrer x G13/hp))
2-(88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle x (88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle) x (Bubba x 88 G13/hp))
3-(88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle x (88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle) x (G13 x Skunk))
4-(88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle x (88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle) x (GSC x 88 G13/hp))

OR

Taking the Dominion's Polecat 91 BX (Chemdog91 x SSSC Skunk 1” x (“Chemdog91 x SSSC Skunk 1” x “Skelly") x Hashplant x SSSC Skunk 1”) by crossing and subsequently back crossing with Bodhi's "Neroli 91" (Chemdog91 x Wookie 15)
And on, and on, and on~ Such amazing in and out crossing possibilities~


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 30, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Yeah, I picked up two sets of the Delta Blues/Shineapple dealio~ I also grabbed a single pack of the Dominion G13 x Sk, and a couple packs of the Sangria Punch with the points $$ from the order~ Just dropped $1800 Canuckistani Pesos there, and have about the same amount of Bodhi's gear on the way too~ Lots of awesome stuff to dig through for the next little bit ... Already thinking about some nice Dominion/Bodhi crosses to be made~ The possibilities are exciting! Find the best Delta Blues, 88' G13/hp leaner, then start the hunt for the a Bodhi brooding duderino~
> 
> Round one~
> 1-(88 G13/hp x Screaming Eagle) x (Jack herrer x 88 G13/hp) selecting the best male(s) for back crossing~
> ...


Looks awesome. Don’t forget if you find a badass male in dukes stuff to use that too (88g13hpx screaming eagle)


----------



## HTOYO (Sep 30, 2019)

Precisely ... Cant wait~


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 30, 2019)

Skunkband V2 would have topped my list. 

Anyway I pulled the Helena's out and it appears that I lied again. So both girls in flower are the same #1 which would explain why they look the same and why I only have a clone of 1. UGH I guess that happens when you just keep stuffing girls in there.


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 15, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Nice, there certainly appears to be gold in them thar hills~... Just narrowed down my Dominion picks, and snagged 2 packs each of the Delta Blues, Shineapple, 6 Mill, Purple Dhalia, Polecat Bx and Stash Plant. On the fence about picking up the Granny Skunk and the G-13xSK, or the Hoo doo~
> 
> I REALLY wanted to grab some of the skunks tho~ Dominion, local etc, but no dice~


Santa stopped by early this year! Still have another order in the mail containing:

Dominion Seeds:
2x Burnout Chem
2x PineBomb
2x Skunkband V2 + Munson BOGO (2 Packs each)
1x G13 Sk (Had to have a backup in the fridge, am I right ?)
2x Romulan x C99 (Duke diamonds Vault)


I think I have my work cut out for a little while at least ...

Any suggestions on what I should roll with first? I've got room to start three, MAYBE four more strains at current. Ive already have Granola Funk remix, Neroli 91 and Jack HP locked, loaded and and off to the races and starting veg.

I'm thinking I'll start Delta Blues and 6 Mill... But I'm open to suggestions for the last one or two spots.

Pretty stoked indeed.

HTOYO


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 16, 2019)

Does anyone know what the Dominion Seeds "Funky Town" is? Found absolutely zero on it except an old link from the retailer, but nothing concrete~

TIA~


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 16, 2019)

Man, Ive spent HOURS looking for ANY info on the "Funky Town" strain from Duke, and absolutely NADA~ Someone has to help a brotha out ...


----------



## i0dineAlf (Oct 19, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Man, Ive spent HOURS looking for ANY info on the "Funky Town" strain from Duke, and absolutely NADA~ Someone has to help a brotha out ...


Hi bud!

The genetic make up of "Funky Town" has not been released.
These were just given out as freebies.

My buddy on Instagram has quite a few pictures and descriptions regarding the strain.

Be sure to give him a follow. I'm a big fan of his work.

My questions:

1. How many seeds in the freebie pack ?
2. Smoke reports on 6 mill, stashplant, burnout chem etc. 

Running 6 mill and stashplant currently.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 19, 2019)

Funny enough, I just followed him a few days ago  But thanks very much for the heads up! I got a full pack of Funky Town, so 13 seeds... I have some Polecat Bx, and Delta blues just popping up out of the rapid rooters at the moment~ So reports from those to follow~ Im going to start a pack of Burnout chem when they arrive in a week or so, and that is going to leave my Veg room pretty much full to the tits! I have Neroli 91, Jack HP, granola funk remix, Pole cat bx and Delta blues... I MAY even part with the Granola funk remix plants and then crack Burnout Chem and either 6 Mill, DD'V Romulan x C99 or Pine BOMB~ 

Hit me up on IG if ya want~ Private msg me for dets~ 

Regards~
HTOYO~


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 19, 2019)

man, I cannot decide on what else to pick up. everything looks too good. I'm also really liking my helena x haogXssdd cross, a heady hard hitter. the shineapple BOGO is looking good, but stashplant looks great too. I just hit Helena with some of Useful's BOO pollen tonight, so we shall see how orange helena turns out.


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 19, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> man, I cannot decide on what else to pick up. everything looks too good. I'm also really liking my helena x haogXssdd cross, a heady hard hitter. the shineapple BOGO is looking good, but stashplant looks great too. I just hit Helena with some of Useful's BOO pollen tonight, so we shall see how orange helena turns out.


Yeah Mano, it was hard to choose, but hearing that Duke may not stay in the game, I doubled down and went for as many as I could. I just bought the last 3 of 4 remaining packs of burnout chem from SHN, Delta blues is down to 7 packs, not sure what the rest of the stock is looking like.


----------



## Acid Rain (Oct 20, 2019)

I have 6 mil growing at the moment the white tags. Blue tags are DJ's F5 Blueberry. I just topped them yesterday. All are in 3 gal FFOF/Kind Soil.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 20, 2019)

Acid Rain said:


> I have 6 mil growing at the moment the white tags. Blue tags are DJ's F5 Blueberry. I just topped them yesterday. All are in 3 gal FFOF/Kind Soil.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410491


have you ran the blueberry before? I was looking at DJ's page trying to decide between that and FLo or maybe grape throwback


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 20, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> have you ran the blueberry before? I was looking at DJ's page trying to decide between that and FLo or maybe grape throwback


Check out peak seeds blueberry if you're looking... The proprietor is semi local to me and a really good guy to boot. He has a worked original line of blueberry, the old finnicky one, Ie. A VERY picky eater, bad hair days are plentiful (stresses out easy), a small percentage of the seedlings start out mutated, some grow out of it, others not so much. It's the real stretch indica line of blueberry from back in the day, and his prices are CHEAP CHEAP compared to DJ's stuff too.. If you email him and tell him you want several packs ie, $200 worth, works out to like $25/10 pk . Steal of a deal. He has several other good finds as well I'm drooling over his Island sweet skunk x C99. A killer sat hybrid FO SHO


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 20, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Check out peak seeds blueberry if you're looking... The proprietor is semi local to me and a really good guy to boot. He has a worked original line of blueberry, the old finnicky one, Ie. A VERY picky eater, bad hair days are plentiful (stresses out easy), a small percentage of the seedlings start out mutated, some grow out of it, others not so much. It's the real stretch indica line of blueberry from back in the day, and his prices are CHEAP CHEAP compared to DJ's stuff too.. If you email him and tell him you want several packs ie, $200 worth, works out to like $25/10 pk . Steal of a deal. He has several other good finds as well I'm drooling over his Island sweet skunk x C99. A killer sat hybrid FO SHO


thats awesome. his site looks good too, I want that blueberry/northern lights cross. lol although I dont think I need that much of it. too many other beans to pop.


----------



## Acid Rain (Oct 20, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> have you ran the blueberry before? I was looking at DJ's page trying to decide between that and FLo or maybe grape throwback


 First time running Blueberry. I have 3 DJ's regular seeds growing and I have 2 Blueberry feminized from ILGM. I have DJ's First Light, Flo, and Velvet Krush to try next


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2019)

I ran a bunch of blueberry since 2006 trying to find the same blueberry I got from Dutch passion back in 2002 and nothing has came close. That DP bb was stock from the original 200 or so beans they got from DJ. DJ then helped them select a male and then DP ditched dj.

But that 02 blueberry was smuckers grape jelly covered in frost. Very strong indica high. Made me have panic attacks twice, lol.

All the new Jd branded DJ gear ain't getting you no where close to those old genetic. Better luck finding blueberry leaners in blue dream crosses. I found 2 real nice blueberry phenos in blue dream crosses I've made over the years.

That said I'd loved to be proven wrong and for folks to find some stank dank blueberry in those DJ packs. Good luck and looking forward to flower reports.


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I ran a bunch of blueberry since 2006 trying to find the same blueberry I got from Dutch passion back in 2002 and nothing has came close. That DP bb was stock from the original 200 or so beans they got from DJ. DJ then helped them select a male and then DP ditched dj.
> 
> But that 02 blueberry was smuckers grape jelly covered in frost. Very strong indica high. Made me have panic attacks twice, lol.
> 
> ...


I'm telling ya, check out peak seeds Blueberry, I'm not affiliated in any way, just throwing it out there. Don't be thrown off by the low pricing, I was initially, they are LEGIT.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 20, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> I'm telling ya, check out peak seeds Blueberry, I'm not affiliated in any way, just throwing it out there. Don't be thrown off by the low pricing, I was initially, they are LEGIT.


I'm running 4 pheno's of peaks blueberry. I have one that's pure overpowering blueberries. I'm hoping it translates to taste. Lots of resin too. It's a stretch indica like DJ's back in the day. 3 pheno's don't have much smell but I got one that's got what I want. 
I ran DJ's blueberry back around 2000 and it was amazing. Seedlings stunk like you wouldn't believe. The pheno's were very sensitive in veg but not so bad in flower. My pheno's didn't have a blueberry smell or taste but the high was amazing!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> I'm telling ya, check out peak seeds Blueberry, I'm not affiliated in any way, just throwing it out there. Don't be thrown off by the low pricing, I was initially, they are LEGIT.


For sure, I recommended someone to go with peak over the current Dj offerings. 

I found my blueberry pheno in a personal cross I called grape sato. It is the offspring of a blue dream leaning pheno of another cross of mine x hazeman's grapes 13. The result is my grape sato and my keeper cut is grape/blueberry smelling and tasting with a indica kick. Not as potent as my old blueberry cut but real close in taste.


----------



## Serverchris (Oct 20, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Man, Ive spent HOURS looking for ANY info on the "Funky Town" strain from Duke, and absolutely NADA~ Someone has to help a brotha out ...


Duke told me it was a sativa but he wouldn't release the parents names. Lazy_pharoh on Instagram could probably give you the most info on it. Does yours have towlie's picture on it lol?


----------



## kona gold (Oct 21, 2019)

Acid Rain said:


> I have 6 mil growing at the moment the white tags. Blue tags are DJ's F5 Blueberry. I just topped them yesterday. All are in 3 gal FFOF/Kind Soil.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410491


Didn't get any blueberries from the pack I ran, but I hope you find one.
Remember wait till you smoke before you claim blueberry.


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 21, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Duke told me it was a sativa but he wouldn't release the parents names. Lazy_pharoh on Instagram could probably give you the most info on it. Does yours have towlie's picture on it lol?


Yessir, Towlie on the pack, check, check. Just dropped some 6 mill and purple dhalia last night... SHN just got my second order processed, so when it arrives, I'll drop a pack of Burnout Chem to veg along with the rest of them~ Veg area gonna be stupid full, but Im FULLY aware of what Im delving into ... So far this run Ive got on the go ~ Bodhi Seeds: Neroli 91, Herer HP and granola funk rmx... Dominion Seeds: Pole cat Bx, Delta Blues, Purple Dhalia and 6 Mill, and will crack some Burnout Chem when the beaners arrive in a week or so~ 

I may ditch the granola funk rmx seedlings and sub them out for the G13 x Sk~ Had my gf watch the little funk crunchers while I was away for a couple days and they are NOT happy atm~Just gave them a shot of B1, so if they start to look like they will come back anytime soon, maybe I'll hold onto them~ If not, onwards and upwards~

When I can spare a little bit of room, and time, in the future, I want to run my packs of Bodhi's heavenly hashplant (Katsu bubba x 88G13/hp) as well as a few packs of Peakseeds Blue berry and make a few crosses with them~ I think they would pair up VERY nice~ Grapey, hashey, musty berry, coffee, stretch indicas~ I think if a nice blueberry stud makes himself available, dusting up a nice G13 x Skunk lady might be interesting as well ~


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 21, 2019)

Here's a couple pics from the other day of the little ones... Just putting the 6 Mill and purple Dhalia into rapid rooters now... Pics aren't the best, but as you can see, the GFR little ones need a little TLC. They are greening back up and starting to come out of the shock they were put into, still not sure if they are going to stick around tho...


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 24, 2019)

Screaming eagle about done. Sweet lemon with a hint of skunkyness from these.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Weve grown the Dominion Skunk, Granny, Local, and I also bought a killer clone of the Local not long ago, and it will be a mother. Bud photos are on DD page on Instagram. Looks like snow on the buds.

All of it is potent. Some better than others but not a weak plant in the bunch as far as potency is concerned. All of the strains weve run are heavy THC producers. The Granny was extremely sitcky. All of it was, but the Granny in particular. The best of the best plants are some beautiful specimens. All of them.

Still have several strains on tap we haven't grown out yet. These are so good, we will just run what we have, and preserve the other genetics for another day, all the while buying more of course. I aint lettin these genetics get away.

I want to see what these genetics hit with an Nevils Haze/Haze Hybrid from Mel Frank/Todd McCormick or Swami NL5/Haze Male(s) can add to the mix. Or Connoisseur Genetics SSSDH, or Dynasty Super Silver Cough males.
We just harvested several Super Silver Cough, and it looks outstanding. Be ready to try tomorrow, or the next day. No long cure though, but plenty ready to try. Very very sticky. Big producer.


----------



## Sveeno (Oct 29, 2019)

Shoe has 4 packs of dominion G he just put up on the website if anyone missed out


----------



## Pi$tol (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 30, 2019)

They were on sale and it was my birthday.


----------



## Sveeno (Oct 30, 2019)

Was considering the ajsour x vortex. (Sour mangoes)?? Or the chemdog x afghani


----------



## Sveeno (Oct 30, 2019)

That Jack x vortex should be some nice morning headies for sure


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 30, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> That Jack x vortex should be some nice morning headies for sure


The breeders description is “a happy, zippy high” which sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 8, 2019)

Helena, stickin’ stinkin’ and frostin’ up real nicely. Mid 30 day range.


----------



## johny sunset (Nov 8, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Helena, stickin’ stinkin’ and frostin’ up real nicely. Mid 30 day range. View attachment 4418146


Looks amazing, have you popped your freebie pack yet that came with the Helena ?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 8, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Looks amazing, have you popped your freebie pack yet that came with the Helena ?


hah twice I have, first time I killed her off "strawberry diesel x c99" due to space and hearing she's a stretcher/medium yeilder, and I know I popped a 2nd seed recently, but I havent seen it in my tent recently LOL so i'll have to go search again hahahaha. Should be in there somewhere. But I'm an indica guy so i dont really care too much about the c99 cross. MUCH more interested in thes NL2x88G13 I got. I only got helena because of the skelly genes in it. I still do not know why they were so cheap. Fantastic genetics. If you look at my iG I just posted a few photos of the cross I made with helena and HAOGxSSDD. another knockout strain with a bit of a heady steak to it.


----------



## johny sunset (Nov 9, 2019)

Both those crosses sound amazing ! I got the Rom x C99 with my pack of helena, popped a few seeds and it turned out great, definitely more Sativa leaning affects, but tasty smoke for sure.......actually just dipping into the jar as I write this lol


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 9, 2019)

*Mountain Berry*


*Pinebomb*


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 9, 2019)

*Cant see the label. Pretty positive Duke gear.*


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 10, 2019)

The above picture where I couldn't read the label is the Mountain Berry as well.

Below is Dominion G. It did not like the heat stress at all.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 10, 2019)

6 Mill under heat stress



More Pinebomb telling the heat stress to fuck off.


----------



## Stink Floyd (Nov 12, 2019)

Headiegardens will be stocking the Dominion Diesel this Friday which is ECSD x Dominion Skunk for $50 a pack. Seems like these might go fast.


----------



## terpnasty (Nov 12, 2019)

*i0dineAlf *absolutely stunning plant mate. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 14, 2019)

Mountain Berry - Day 69 chopped!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 30, 2019)

*Skunk / NL 5 X Super Silver Grail Haze*​


----------



## i0dineAlf (Dec 1, 2019)

*Mountain Berry Dry

*​


----------



## nsguerilla (Dec 10, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> With all the nl5 talk.. Here is AK BB "tknl5 haze" the one talked about on The Pot Cast...bout 30 days inView attachment 4364318


Nice one!! I just picked up the purple fuzz x tknl5haze cause the straight tknl5haze was sold out.. looks amazing!!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Dec 16, 2019)

*Pinebomb dry*

​


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 2, 2020)

Just dropped a half pack each of the G13 Skunk, Dominion Diesel AND Funky Town... Might have to drop a few Pine bombs after seeing those shots , stunning... I've also heard the terp profile on the PineBomb can be pretty epic, that was definitely one of the ones on my short list. I currently have 7 Polecat91bx, 3 Burnout chem, one prehistoric looking purple dhalia almost rounding week two of flower.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 2, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> Just dropped a half pack each of the G13 Skunk, Dominion Diesel AND Funky Town... Might have to drop a few Pine bombs after seeing those shots , stunning... I've also heard the terp profile on the PineBomb can be pretty epic, that was definitely one of the ones on my short list. I currently have 7 Polecat91bx, 3 Burnout chem, one prehistoric looking purple dhalia almost rounding week two of flower.


I have a pack of Polecat running now too. How are yours doing?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 2, 2020)

Who else carries dukes gear? I seen seedhernow not a big fan of them, but didn’t know what other sites have his stuff. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 2, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Who else carries dukes gear? I seen seedhernow not a big fan of them, but didn’t know what other sites have his stuff. Thanks for the help guys.


Seedsherenow sucks. Can't stand those fuckers.

I always went through Rockymountainhigh719 for Duke gear.

I've recently started going through Headiegardens the last few years.

Glad he doesn't have to do the mailing list anymore and purchases through email.


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 2, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I have a pack of Polecat running now too. How are yours doing?
> [/QUOt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 2, 2020)

I hear that. You're on plant time now. Thanks for the info. I'll stay tuned. Will post pics once I get some.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm running the following gear from Duke:

A. Princess x SSGH
B. Funkytown
C. Shineapple
D. Delta Blues
E. Pinebomb
F. Dominion Diesel

I think I'm running another strain of his but can't remember off the top of my head... 

It might be the Polecat91bx.

Regardless, I'll show pictures of the flowers and have a smoke report for each strain.

I let other people give smoke reports on the strains I grow, that way there's no bias.


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 3, 2020)

A few shots of the Polecat91bx's, mixed in with the Neroli 91's, and a few of the black banana cookies on the other table reaching for the sky. Man, that Solfire cut of BBC#9 is a serious beast. Hella vigorous, huge fans, and such a funky, sweet, cookie, dare I say, Banana bread like smell going on already. Full on sprung over her and Inhousegenetics cut of Divinegelato~ Call the fire Dept


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 3, 2020)

Forgot the pic of the BBC, lol. And also a couple of the prehistoric looking fans I stripped off one of the Burnout Chems... I only started 8 last time, had 6 ladies, but I absolutely ran out of room. So I had to axe three of the Burnout Chems. I have three packs of them in the fridge to run through at a later time. And I for sure will. The Burnout Chem has some absolute FIRE lurking in them thar beans.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 3, 2020)

Goddamn, next time don’t just chop them out. Send them to me! I’ll take care of them


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 3, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> A few shots of the Polecat91bx's, mixed in with the Neroli 91's, and a few of the black banana cookies on the other table reaching for the sky. Man, that Solfire cut of BBC#9 is a serious beast. Hella vigorous, huge fans, and such a funky, sweet, cookie, dare I say, Banana bread like smell going on already. Full on sprung over her and Inhousegenetics cut of Divinegelato~ Call the fire Dept


I am running in houses cut of divine gelato as well. Super happy plant, grows very upright, medium terp profile. Also have trop cookie mtn cut and squeeze a flower and no shit you swear you are smelling an open can or orange soda


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Goddamn, next time don’t just chop them out. Send them to me! I’ll take care of them


It hurt me just as much, believe you me~


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 3, 2020)

I’ve ran quite a bit of in-house gear.

platinum scout v2, jelly breath s1, jelly sickle, jelly sorbet and a few others I can’t think of at the moment.

the orders always come with freebies.

the only one I found of interest is jelly breath.

I’ve been trying to get rid of their gear honestly.

however, im sure you will find some killer plants 

i don’t understand why he releases everything with no information regarding the effects, smell or taste.

For the price I expect a lot more from them.

anyhoo, if i don’t get rid of my last packs to someone offline in the next few months you can have them. 

looking forward to your pictures.

also rockymountainhigh719 almost always has the best deals on in-house gear.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I’ve ran quite a bit of in-house gear.
> 
> platinum scout v2, jelly breath s1, jelly sickle, jelly sorbet and a few others I can’t think of at the moment.
> 
> ...


I'm always interested in trading for fem IHG.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 3, 2020)

One last thing...

Lots of 50 dollar, 15 packs of In-house Gear currently available at most vendors.

End of year sale.

This is for regs not fems I believe.


----------



## avk210 (Jan 13, 2020)

Puck yeah x sis skunk getting ready for flower


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 14, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I’ve ran quite a bit of in-house gear.
> 
> platinum scout v2, jelly breath s1, jelly sickle, jelly sorbet and a few others I can’t think of at the moment.
> 
> ...


They definitely produce some top level bag appeal but it's like he doesn't breed for terps at all, they are just so bland and weak smelling. Potency is always fine too but I'm looking for all 3 in a keeper, if it doesn't have all 3 then it's not a keeper in my eyes.


----------



## avk210 (Jan 20, 2020)

Puck yeah x sis skunk just hitting the flower room


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 21, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> They stink like mad in veg, and are getting there in flower. I have some other chem 91 skunkva hybrids in flower, and a few of the Polecat91bx's definitely have a similar look and similar chem nose to them, while a few others have a similar type of smell going on as well. One has already has an absolutely divine sweet, musky tennis ball thing going on, and I can't wait to see how the terps on them develop over the next few weeks. The backup clones have almost all rooted and they are getting their final scrub/lowers cleanup either tonight or tomorrow. Then it's hurry up and wait time ...
> 
> Ht~


Finally finished flowering 2 female testers from the Polecat 91BX. Both went to 70 days. Really stinky garlic like smell to them that's very pleasant and I imagine this is probably close to what the original Skunk VA cut smells like. First test run with them and I can see they're a little finicky but should produce some nice flower if taken care of properly. Next run I'll snap some pics.


----------



## avk210 (Jan 21, 2020)

Dominion skunk and shineapple just transplanted into earth box
And a baby dominion skunk x "university of washington x cascadian frost"


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 25, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> Full on sprung over her and Inhousegenetics cut of Divinegelato~ Call the fire Dept


You have room to currently run any more IHG ? If so, DM an address. Got some PS v2 and Jelly Sobret


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 26, 2020)

avk210 said:


> Dominion skunk and shineapple just transplanted into earth box
> And a baby dominion skunk x "university of washington x cascadian frost"View attachment 4461521


Looks good. That shineapple is gonna be potent AF. I've smoked the VA Beach Afghani and it's potent. I have Dominion Skunk in the vault so let me know how stinky/easy to grow it is.


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 26, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Looks good. That shineapple is gonna be potent AF. I've smoked the VA Beach Afghani and it's potent. I have Dominion Skunk in the vault so let me know how stinky/easy to grow it is.


Dominion skunk is one of my favourites right now.


----------



## avk210 (Jan 26, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Looks good. That shineapple is gonna be potent AF. I've smoked the VA Beach Afghani and it's potent. I have Dominion Skunk in the vault so let me know how stinky/easy to grow it is.


The dominion is very good, stinky af, easy trimming and good yield. Definetly a favorite. I found it easy to grow but dont really have problems ever since switching to growing probioticly in living soil.


----------



## LarryOG (Feb 13, 2020)

feel for the people who pop these seeds because i found nothing from the stash plant, dominion skunk, munson, polecat, granny skunk, freebird, burnout chem, or sis skunk. when you grow out a pack of seeds you get to have nice variation of both parents. what’s sad is that they all had one thing in common, a generic diluted scent of scents i’ve smelled in other seeds i’ve popped. feel like this guy is such a scammer, that’s why you don’t ever see any of his strains in dispensaries. no keepers ever stay around more than one run.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 13, 2020)

He won best breeder at 2019 Emerald Cup, and had the least amount of complaints from people who bought his seeds. All kinds of killer photos of his gear on Instagram. Ive also found most dispensary weed lacking.

You dont find the Original Skelly Hashplant, or Pacific Northwest Hashplant in dispensaries either. Colorado Cough clone only is also hard to find.
My only complaint is that alot of it is slow growing.
We have a plant/clone of the Granny test in at 27% THC, and a Local Skunk we have, is even more potent than the Granny, but its not been tested.

This right here is pure fire.

Local Skunk.I bought a clone of this pheno 6 months ago.

Every hit you cough your brains out. The bubble hash is second to none. Huge return. Done in 56 days.





__
http://instagr.am/p/Bx-TDPBAFS27N2O6kPDque0Bn-4QqM-kkPfoUw0/


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 13, 2020)

LarryOG said:


> feel for the people who pop these seeds because i found nothing from the stash plant, dominion skunk, munson, polecat, granny skunk, freebird, burnout chem, or sis skunk. when you grow out a pack of seeds you get to have nice variation of both parents. what’s sad is that they all had one thing in common, a generic diluted scent of scents i’ve smelled in other seeds i’ve popped. feel like this guy is such a scammer, that’s why you don’t ever see any of his strains in dispensaries. no keepers ever stay around more than one run.


Hey Larry, maybe you should think about flowering your plants longer than 40 days. You where on here before saying how you ran his burnout Chem and it sucked. Yet at the time of your original post the burnout had only been available for less then two months......please explain your magical processes on how you start and finish a plant in 40 days.

thanks


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2020)

LarryOG said:


> feel for the people who pop these seeds because i found nothing from the stash plant, dominion skunk, munson, polecat, granny skunk, freebird, burnout chem, or sis skunk. when you grow out a pack of seeds you get to have nice variation of both parents. what’s sad is that they all had one thing in common, a generic diluted scent of scents i’ve smelled in other seeds i’ve popped. feel like this guy is such a scammer, that’s why you don’t ever see any of his strains in dispensaries. no keepers ever stay around more than one run.


Lmao yeah this post seems super trolly. Duke diamond has a good rep from everything I’ve read and seen about him and his gear.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 13, 2020)

Just picked these up last week


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 13, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Hey Larry, maybe you should think about flowering your plants longer than 40 days. You where on here before saying how you ran his burnout Chem and it sucked. Yet at the time of your original post the burnout had only been available for less then two months......please explain your magical processes on how you start and finish a plant in 40 days.
> 
> thanks





Thundercat said:


> Lmao yeah this post seems super trolly. Duke diamond has a good rep from everything I’ve read and seen about him and his gear.


Every breeder thread has one of these guys. No grow Pics or proof that they even actually have ever grown a plant. All seem to start in the sick plant subforum to gain the trust of newer growers. Then after a while they come in this section and start bashing breeders. Not sure what they have to gain, but it’s been going on forever.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 13, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Every breeder thread has one of these guys. No grow Pics or proof that they even actually have ever grown a plant. All seem to start in the sick plant subforum to gain the trust of newer growers. Then after a while they come in this section and start bashing breeders. Not sure what they have to gain, but it’s been going on forever.


I was thinking maybe larry is actually mr Soul ? Lol


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 13, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I was thinking maybe larry is actually mr Soul ? Lol


That would make so much sense!

Also, I have had Duke’s gear at a dispensary and it was fire! Both dominion and local skunk. Dank AF!!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow, these figure four crosses sound killer.

Male used is tk x (airborne g13 x skelly x skunk 1)

Four different females for this series, chem 91,headband, crossroad chem, chem d.

Are you guys grabbing any of these?


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 14, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Wow, these figure four crosses sound killer.
> 
> Male used is tk x (airborne g13 x skelly x skunk 1)
> 
> ...


I picked up all 4 from Headie garden. If you buy any 3 of the figure 4 crosses. He throws in The iron sheik....which is the master kush mom For free. I’m gonna go broke buying all this shitty gear from Duke


----------



## Robar (Feb 15, 2020)

DAY 47 of Flower. As can be seen she is frosty and starting to turn purple/black. Smell is all tangelo on the rub, but her and her sisters smell kinda foul as a whole. Opening the flower room door where I have 6 (from seed) of these, you get smacked in the face with a foul baby poop stench that started about day 41 or 42 of flower.



Dominion Seed Company – Purple Dahlia
Lavender x Screaming Eagle
Flower Cycle: 60-68 Days
Yield Above Average
13 Regular Seeds Per Pack
Morphology- Very tight bushes that will double size in flower. Bud sites set fast and resin soon after. They branch vertically and produce nice golf ball chunks up to a nice cola. Buds are thick and not overly dense but very greasy. Flowers reek of grape candy and pungent tropical fruit. The flowers grow steady but will swell fast and pack on the resin towards the end of the cycle. Most phenos tend to turn dark purple, almost black. Cooler night temps are needed to get full coloration. The ideal color for us was achieved by having a night cycle of 65-68 f degrees.
How Does It Smoke- Smooth grape hash flavor and a grape incense funk with certain phenos. Immediate head rush on the exhale with a creeping body effect. No anxiety mellow weed. Induces the munchies, great for relaxing and in proper amounts will put you to sleep.
Growing Notes- Dominant cola on a super cropped bush to get lower colas 4-6 inches below apex. Feed them median although they will benefit with some additional love in week 4/5/6 with pk in flower. Week 7 and 8 you will see them really swelling with food uptake. Avoid overfeeding in flower and using humic acid. All milky gland heads with minimal amber was peak harvest for us.
Pest Resistance- 8/10
Mold/Mildew Resistance- 8/10
Stress Notes- The 88G13 hashplant recessive pheno pops up rarely but its noted she reacts the same to humic acid as the original clone. If humic is supplemented it will without doubt cause herm flowers at node points. One of the best plants other than this one issue. Avoid the humic to save money.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 15, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I picked up all 4 from Headie garden. If you buy any 3 of the figure 4 crosses. He throws in The iron sheik....which is the master kush mom For free. I’m gonna go broke buying all this shitty gear from Duke


That is great! Im constrained to just one for now. It was a tough call. I went with the “beefcake d”, which is
chem d x figure 4. I see the figure four male listed as (tk x airborne g13)x (skelly x skunk 1).


----------



## Robar (Feb 15, 2020)

This is a shade leaf that was near the top of one of my darker Purple Dahlias. she's a taller/stretchier girl and the only one that smelled like grape. At roughly 28 thru 40 days in flower a stem rub smelled like sweet grape candy and crushing a few trichromes was just like grape flintstone chewables. Its like an acrid vitamin funk that twists and perverts the grape candy into something sinister and repulsive. Here at day 47 repulsive has pretty much taken over and the grape candy is nothing but a fond memory.

As a side note if you can see it in the pic starting at the stem there are trichromes running along the edge of the fingers. Still at least 2 weeks to go according to Duke so I think that is pretty impressive for a shade leaf.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 15, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> That is great! Im constrained to just one for now. It was a tough call. I went with the “beefcake d”, which is
> chem d x figure 4. I see the figure four male listed as (tk x airborne g13)x (skelly x skunk 1).


They all sound amazing, but I like the sound of the superfly. You got Chem91 x SFV OG Kush Bx2 in the the crossroad chem. going up against the figure four.....should make for some amazing kushy goodness.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm kinda suprised there was no mention (that I saw) of Figure Four at Indo Expo. @Warpedpassage good call thats what I would of picked up as well. i just got Delta Blues about a week out of the ground, got 6 of them I think (or 5 cant remember) gonna give them a few weeks to veg, flower them fairly small, and see whats in there. In a couple more weeks I"m going to get Burnout Chem going as well. Excited for that grape hash goodness.


----------



## Robar (Feb 15, 2020)

Sorry about lighting and clarity. The area around the flowering room door doesn't have lighting and The HPS leaves those black bars in the yellow light so I pulled it into the unlit doorway and shot from in the room.

This is the main cola on the grape turned nasty Purple Dahlia. As you can see very frosty in Day 47 of Flower.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 16, 2020)

Dominion skunk right before chop. Out of three ladies this is probably the one I will keep. Earthy onion type terps. The other two were more burn’t rubber almost skunky terps, but they are just way too finicky to keep. only good pic I got of her. I have 5 or so dominion g vegging at about 18” tall, 3 different screaming eagles in early flower, and about to pop some local skunk.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 18, 2020)

Pumped fir theses!


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 18, 2020)

The headband and sheik sound so good!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 18, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Pumped fir theses! View attachment 4482601


Not fucking around, going for the funk!


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 25, 2020)

Dominion skunk. This pheno is a bitch to grow for me. She has needs I can’t figure out This round, but has that burnt rubber stank. The one that is easy to grow has the rotten fruit terps that are ok, but not like this one.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 27, 2020)

Screaming eagle #3 with the sawtooth leaves At about 4 weeks.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 28, 2020)

My cut of SisSkunk, but at my buddies garden At 8 weeks flower. She stinks so good. It’s not Skunk and not gas, but som where in the middle of the two.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Feb 29, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> Dominion skunk is one of my favourites right now.


Indeed. One of my current favorites as well.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Feb 29, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I'm running the following gear from Duke:
> 
> A. Princess x SSGH
> B. Funkytown
> ...


I've got half a pack of funkytown above soil without much of a clue what to expect. You find anything special in those?


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 3, 2020)

Polecat 91 BX #4 here at 58 days. I chopped her yesterday at 65 days. Just smoked a couple of the smaller little dry pieces and it seems pretty strong with a nice smooth garlic chem like smoke. Will report more as it cures.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Polecat 91 BX #4 here at 58 days. I chopped her yesterday at 65 days. Just smoked a couple of the smaller little dry pieces and it seems pretty strong with a nice smooth garlic chem like smoke. Will report more as it cures.


I think I took my polecats to around 10 weeks and they swelled up nicely. I enjoy the flavors I found. Not exactly what I was expecting but it's dank. Definitely try dominion skunk if you like the polecat. As far as the girls that I saw, they're both good but dominion skunk takes the cake.

I've got some grannies in 5 gal blooming now I'll update soon. They're all looking GREAT! Trying to find a good coffee bean skunk pheno.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 3, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> I think I took my polecats to around 10 weeks and they swelled up nicely. I enjoy the flavors I found. Not exactly what I was expecting but it's dank. Definitely try dominion skunk if you like the polecat. As far as the girls that I saw, they're both good but dominion skunk takes the cake.
> 
> I've got some grannies in 5 gal blooming now I'll update soon. They're all looking GREAT! Trying to find a good coffee bean skunk pheno.


I'll keep an eye out of the Dom Skunk but I have a few more packs of Duke's gear to run. Also have a pack of Granny Skunk I plan to run in the next month or so. Also have 6mil and Sis Skunk. 

How are the grannies doing compared to the doms at the same point?


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I'll keep an eye out of the Dom Skunk but I have a few more packs of Duke's gear to run. Also have a pack of Granny Skunk I plan to run in the next month or so. Also have 6mil and Sis Skunk.
> 
> How are the grannies doing compared to the doms at the same point?


I ran dominion skunk and polecat in my last run, this current run has granny and freebird.

I do have 3 different dom skunk cuts saved though. Gearing up one in particular right now for a full run. This one smells like funky gas and hot asphalt. A complex smell that is hard to describe but it is a crowd pleaser for sure. Even those ppl that prefer fruity strains and complain about soap smells in certain strains, they love her funky stench. One of the others smells pretty skunky. Growth was rather uniform.

Effects are fantastic. Taste is lip smacking addictive.

...

Dominon Skunk vs Granny Skunk
(Granny just started week 4. I've done a full grow with dominion skunk already...so I will do my best to compare without having a full flower cycle for the granny yet.)

Granny and dominion both seem to be light feeders.

Granny has made amazing bushes with many fat long colas. Tight node spacing. They look like they will yield very well if I don't fuck anything up! XD

I vegged the granny and freebird longer than I intended so I just kept bending the tops of the tallest ones, especially the main cola. Seems like that technique worked really well for all of the grannies. I found one very ghani dominant one as far as structure. It is squat. Growing right next to an afghani heirloom from riot and they look almost identical. Smells are completely different though.

Trying to contain the height on freebird didn't work quite as well (so I super cropped a bit) but it does make for nice stretchy bush structure now with many tops. I think they're going to fill in alright. That bish just wants to explode with vigorous vertical growth. Very strong branching if you top once or twice, but I digress.

For the first couple of weeks of flower one of the grannies smelled outrageously skunky. Enough to make me up-pot the clones. Now that same plant has taken on the granny apple smell. When flower started only one smelled that way. Now three do. So who knows how they will end up!

I'm just looking for the damn coffee bean skunk pheno anyway.

...

All the dominion skunks I came across grew a couple decent tops but were mostly golf ball chunks. The polecats I saw did the same. I don't think it was just the way I trained them but anything is possible.

Dominion skunk is one of my favorite current smokes but the yield wasn't great. I'm going to give it a nice long veg this next time and prune as perfect as I can along the way.
...
Several of the grannies have shown the half blade variegation. Interestingly enough so does the heirloom afghani that's in there too. The same pattern. I keep meaning to take pics of em side by side. Tripped my stoned ass out when I first noticed. no waaaayyyy 

There's probably more I could tell you about these grannys but I'll wait until I post up some pics.

If you find that coffee bean skunk hit me uppp


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 3, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> I ran dominion skunk and polecat in my last run, this current run has granny and freebird.
> 
> I do have 3 different dom skunk cuts saved though. Gearing up one in particular right now for a full run. This one smells like funky gas and hot asphalt. A complex smell that is hard to describe but it is a crowd pleaser for sure. Even those ppl that prefer fruity strains and complain about soap smells in certain strains, they love her funky stench. One of the others smells pretty skunky. Growth was rather uniform.
> 
> ...


Pretty dang in depth comparison right there! Thanks. Haven't read about the coffee bean pheno yet. I'll keep an eye out for that one but the apple phenos sound good too. We have quite a few Afghans running right now so it will be cool to see how these grannies do next to them. Will also keep an eye out for your granny pics.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Haven't read about the coffee bean pheno yet.


Duke said it's in there but I've heard from others it's kinda rare and they weren't able to pin it down. I have multiple packs of granny to f gen if I don't find it here or in other strains. If anyone knows any other strains that have a coffee bean skunk pheno or know of a cut, I'm all ears. Supposedly there's one in riot's platinum roadkill kush too but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 6, 2020)

Strawberry Diesel x C99
drops your pant and fucks you with flavor.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 6, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Strawberry Diesel x C99View attachment 4497819
> drops your pant and fucks you with flavor.


Looks delicious!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 6, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Strawberry Diesel x C99View attachment 4497819
> drops your pant and fucks you with flavor.


Yes, it looks nice... 

40% sale on dominion gear at rockymountainhigh719.org

This includes the new stock, Figure Four.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 6, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Yes, it looks nice...
> 
> 40% sale on dominion gear at rockymountainhigh719.org
> 
> This includes the new stock, Figure Four.


Thats a great sale! Hes got the lucky dog seeds gear on a killer sale as well.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 7, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Yes, it looks nice...
> 
> 40% sale on dominion gear at rockymountainhigh719.org
> 
> This includes the new stock, Figure Four.


damn! why you gotta tell me this?? at least the wife works today so I can buy them now and answer for it later! 

nevermind its cash only she'll never know!!!! woooooo


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 7, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn! why you gotta tell me this?? at least the wife works today so I can buy them now and answer for it later!
> 
> nevermind its cash only she'll never know!!!! woooooo


I've been trying to stay away from buying beans as well... 

I really wanted to buy that Rajasthani Sikar x Kashmir Azad from Bodhi but held off.

I'm thinking there will be some killer 4/20 sales coming up next month!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 8, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I've been trying to stay away from buying beans as well...
> 
> I really wanted to buy that Rajasthani Sikar x Kashmir Azad from Bodhi but held off.
> 
> I'm thinking there will be some killer 4/20 sales coming up next month!


hahaha I love looking but hate buying. TBH most of my seeds I just get for free trading with people. I went, saw the sales, and even at those prices, just shrugged and looked at my current collection. I have so many projects in mind they'd be sitting there untouched for a year anyways.


----------



## Robar (Mar 8, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hahaha I love looking but hate buying. TBH most of my seeds I just get for free trading with people. I went, saw the sales, and even at those prices, just shrugged and looked at my current collection. I have so many projects in mind they'd be sitting there untouched for a year anyways.


I hear you brother! I'm still buying but have slowed down a lot. I've got most of the old stuff I want. Nothing that i can't get or can't live without.

Getting to the point where I want to spend more time popping the beans I have and working on my own projects.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 9, 2020)

Screaming eagle #1

screaming eagle #2

screaming eagle #3


all have a few more weeks to go. Citrus/lemon as fuck, and number three is the keeper. #1 and #2 pretty much suck as far as the high is concerned. Duke said he bred this for people who have anxiety, and ptsd. I like weed that takes me out of my comfort zone, so that’s why #3 is the keeper for me. The other two are just too mellow for me.....and all Most of the custies. I imagine #1 and #2(both smell like country time lemonade mix) are just as Duke wanted, and number 3 would be the non keeper.....different strokes for different folks!


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 9, 2020)

Dominon Skunk


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 9, 2020)

Another Dominion Skunk


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 14, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Duke said it's in there but I've heard from others it's kinda rare and they weren't able to pin it down. I have multiple packs of granny to f gen if I don't find it here or in other strains. If anyone knows any other strains that have a coffee bean skunk pheno or know of a cut, I'm all ears. Supposedly there's one in riot's platinum roadkill kush too but I haven't found it yet.


Hindu kush Pakistani from Nature Farm. I found a coffee bean skunk in that year before last. Give anything if I had of taken cuts!


----------



## Robar (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey all

While I was enjoying it I thought I'd jump in and give a little report on the Purple dahlia. This bud came from the shoulders of the plant I have labeled pd3. After getting it lit properly I took 4 tokes. These are more like most people smoke cigg's but perhaps I hold it a second longer.( I'm not a hold and choke type though)

The bud is dry but not yet cured. I left a joint sized nug on my tray last night and it was ready to go this morning. She was a short purple girl that smelled slightly like tangerines (Good morning lavender plant).

Taste was a very terp-rich/perfume strong tangerine zest through all four tokes. The terps be strong in this one!

So as I said I took 4 of my normal pulls and went about my business. After ten minutes I could feel a nice little glow. I think that is the best description for what I was feeling. I actually thought to myself, "Yep #3 has a pleasant little effect that will mature nicely after a good cure".

Now twenty five minutes in I have a very nice, gentle, feels good, well-being kind of happy going on. A really calm peacefulness type buzz with a nice little pain masking effect to boot. However I don't feel locked in place. I feel like I could sit here for an hour or I could get up and get the day going. So I like that because I'm more of a sativa cross kinda guy. I like functional weed that keeps me going but without too much of the raciness.


I'll let the rest of her sit in the jar for a while and try to come back in with a report when I sample another Dahlia. 

Have a GREAT day.


----------



## Robar (Mar 18, 2020)

okay back with some more on the Purple Dahlia.

First off I want to say right up front this was a rough grow for me and PAY ATTENTION to what Duke says about feeding. I usually run super-soil and had a batch made up for a heavy feeder and last minute decided to run the Dahlia. So I just cut my S.S. with a 1.5cf bag of organic potting mix that and some compost that looked suspiciously like top soil from the forest. This I thought would be okay because it was about 2/1 ratio old to new. Nope, I did have nanners and I did have some plants that had crappy flowers that didn't fill out. Sounds exactly like what Duke said would happen doesn't it? Though #9 did real well all things considered.

I fought a mag deficiency most of flower with pd1. She was a big stretchy girl who even though her flowers never filled out nice still was top producer. (That's not saying much) I've actually been leaning toward lockout as the cause of her problems. When I pre-flushed her at the end of week 7 of flower I got a reading from the tail end of the runoff that was over 700 ppm. So I can't see how it could be anything but lockout.

So anyway I took about five hits off a joint of the pd1 and her effect is kinda blah. Doesn't do anything to the body that I've noticed other than a slight amount of pain masking. I think it does okay in the head and seems to leave the focusing part of your brain alone. I'm able to think which is good but you are not going on any spiritual journeys here. This is best for relaxing evenings watching tv or puttering around the garage. Like pd3 it's not couch lock but is relaxing. There doesn't seem to be any mood lift with pd1 though.

Pd9 my most grape smelling girl has a taste like sucking the vapors off rubbing alcohol with the slightest hint of purple on the tail. I can't call it grape as it's not but its got that hint of sweet berry/purple. When I say hint I mean it. The effect for me was basically sleepy. I was hoping this would be a keeper but no she is not. I've sampled them all and pd3 is best with pd7 being a runner up.

Pd7 is very similar to pd3 as far as effect goes she differs in taste and smell. Smell is orange leaning citrus - ish but nothing remarkable. Her flavor is kinda interesting in that when you exhale it's orange/tangerine but has a nice hint of berry/purple on the tail.

I hope this little ramble helps anyone on the fence with this strain. I also hope that this helps anyone about to grow Dukes gear - pay attention to what he says about growing it out. My soil intentions were good but not good enough. I have clones of most of these going in my no till beds right now and they are doing a lot better. 

I'm thinking of keeping pd3 around for a while and see what I can get her to do. 

Have a GREAT Day


----------



## cleverpiggy (Mar 21, 2020)

I cant believe Dominion G is in stock right now, and its only $118.88. A seriously great strain.


----------



## Robar (Mar 21, 2020)

cleverpiggy said:


> I cant believe Dominion G is in stock right now, and its only $118.88. A seriously great strain.


Hey can you give any details about the Dominion G? I have these seeds but know little about them. As I remember the inter-web doesn't have much on it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 21, 2020)

Crap. 5/5 males on the Delta Blues. 6 seeds total, one didn’t make it. Oh well, find my favorite male, hold onto him, and keep on keeping on.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Mar 21, 2020)

Robar said:


> Hey can you give any details about the Dominion G? I have these seeds but know little about them. As I remember the inter-web doesn't have much on it.


I just tossed my detailed notes on it, damn. From what I remember there were 3 different types. These were grown in 3 gallons of coco with Jack's under Pacific Light Concepts LED's also used Tribus. All were topped once in early veg.
1. An Indica leaner mid size stocky plant, smelled like skunk and fuel. Tight rock solid greasy buds.
2. A tall plant topped but still grew and produced like mad. Smelled like garlic and underarms. This sounds bad but is was very nice. Seemed like it had sativa growth traits lots of resin production. 
3. Another mostly indica skunky, pine sol hints with longer bud structure, again greasy.
All were above average producers with wonderful smells. I got a lot of people saying it had an old school good weed smell. All were very potent, stoney but still functional. The Garlic underarm pheno is the one I kept for and now regret not carrying on with it. Just talking about it makes me want to grab another pack of it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2020)

8 female phenos of Dominion Skunk from 12 seeds planted. Been holding these since the first release.
Week 7 of flower. 
Lots of chem and skunk going on with these.
Some rank and some early flower fruit.


----------



## Robar (Mar 22, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Crap. 5/5 males on the Delta Blues. 6 seeds total, one didn’t make it. Oh well, find my favorite male, hold onto him, and keep on keeping on.


Had the same thing happen with some Bodhi's Twin Flame. There were 13 seeds in the pack, 6 popped 5 were male. Still have 2 of those males and the lone female is in the jar.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 22, 2020)

Robar said:


> Had the same thing happen with some Bodhi's Twin Flame. There were 13 seeds in the pack, 6 popped 5 were male. Still have 2 of those males and the lone female is in the jar.


yo speak to me about that twin flame please! I dont think theres any other pack thats been put into carts I never bought more than that one. I saw a photo of it and it looked beautiful. Did you get that pheno that fades red? 

I have a couple females of Cherry Moonshine from DVG in veg right now, so I think i'm gonna use one of the delta blues males to hit that and make a Cherry Blues chuck.


----------



## Robar (Mar 22, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yo speak to me about that twin flame please! I dont think theres any other pack thats been put into carts I never bought more than that one. I saw a photo of it and it looked beautiful. Did you get that pheno that fades red?
> 
> I have a couple females of Cherry Moonshine from DVG in veg right now, so I think i'm gonna use one of the delta blues males to hit that and make a Cherry Blues chuck.


No she was green. I only let 2 males go 5 weeks into flower but didnt see any signs of it in them. 

Bud has only been in the jar about 10 days but initial trial was nice and up for a while then eased into a relaxed chillout.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 22, 2020)

The figure four lines are 50% off on Rockymountainhigh719.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 23, 2020)

Thats a good deal but damn thats a piddly little selection.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thats a good deal but damn thats a piddly little selection.


For some reason I don't think people were as interested in the Figure Four. I'm not sure if it's because he didn't do a post with a picture and description regarding each strain or what. I was hoping he would do something with the Triangle, but use it as the female and just hit it with one other strain. Maybe Triangle x SE or Triangle x C99. Seems like most things being put out right now is more indica dominant, which I think is what you like - but I'm always interested in the sativas. Wondering if this virus is going to slow down the seed purchasing (short term) for most people ?


----------



## Coastal101 (Mar 23, 2020)

I like the idea he had that the OG may have come out of some old hashplant genes as I honestly had the same thought when I first saw the Tahoe og pics.. but for me the 4 way cross seems like a lot of genes... kinda like to buy back crossed or ibl type seeds like he did with some of the original releases. 

Probably kick myself later though... I could see some great stuff coming out of those and if he did manage to isolate some traits he liked out of those lines I bet they would impress!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 23, 2020)

oh i just meant that seedbanks selection of everything. yeah I agree, I dont know why but I dont have nearly as much interest in that as I do other stuff and earlier releases.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 24, 2020)

Screaming eagle #2 just about done. By far the frostiest plants I have run from dominion.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 24, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Screaming eagle #2 just about done. By far the frostiest plants I have run from dominion.


Looks killer. Wish I had a couple packs of that and Sangria Punch. I believe he is releasing this again though.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 25, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Looks killer. Wish I had a couple packs of that and Sangria Punch. I believe he is releasing this again though.


Yeah, I wouldn’t regret too much. Although the terps and frost are there, the high is meh. If I filled my room with this, I would never be able to get rid of it all. Dominion skunk on the other hand would be gone as fast as I could trim it, even though it isn’t half as pretty.


----------



## Robar (Mar 25, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I'm running the following gear from Duke:
> 
> A. Princess x SSGH
> B. Funkytown
> ...





i0dineAlf said:


> I'm running the following gear from Duke:
> 
> A. Princess x SSGH
> B. Funkytown
> ...


Hey is there anything you can share about the dominion diesel? I have it but am curious how it compares to sour d. Hoping you have some info. Is it worth popping when I'm already running shoreline's sour d bx2? I have lots of seeds but only so much space.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 25, 2020)

Robar said:


> Hey is there anything you can share about the dominion diesel? I have it but am curious how it compares to sour d. Hoping you have some info. Is it worth popping when I'm already running shoreline's sour d bx2? I have lots of seeds but only so much space.


Hey bud! I'm only in week 3 or 4 of flowering. I can't give you a report for a few months, but I'll make sure to do so. I don't make my own smoke reports, due to bias - so I'll push a few nugs off on friends and have them critique.


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 2, 2020)

Granny Skunk beans are taking a dip in the pool now, not listening to CDC guidelines all bunched up together. Will report back with germ rates and some pictures once in flower.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2020)

Some more Dominion Skunk pics @ week 9


----------



## i0dineAlf (Apr 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Some more Dominion Skunk pics @ week 9


What's she smelling like... ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2020)

Chemdog funk is present in all of them. Some have a sweet indica smell, but a couple are truly rank.
I'll break them down and show which phenos smell like what, when I harvest in a week or 2.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 3, 2020)

I’ve had some nice samples of dominion skunk. Seems pretty solid!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’ve had some nice samples of dominion skunk. Seems pretty solid!


I'm impressed with their different structures and smells. Those old Skelly Hashplant genes are uncharted territory to me


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2020)

I had to cut this top off tonight, because of bud rot.
I guess it was showing symptoms of being sick in this photo, but the top started to brown and die in just a few days.

The only bud to have rot in a 10 x 10 room and it is directly under the light and it wasn't even a huge bud.
Nightime humidity 45%
Light on humidity 30%
Air circulation is probably the weak point in that zone.

I'm watching the rest like a hawk!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 7, 2020)

THRILLED to find this thread here! Looks like I've got some reading to do.
_
Gorgeous _plants, my friends....


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm impressed with their different structures and smells. Those old Skelly Hashplant genes are uncharted territory to me


For sure, that Skelly Hashplant intrigues the hell out of me. Loving these old-school genetics that actually have vigour.

I'm really liking Duke and Skunk Va's offerings.

Your plants are truly gorgeous, I can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Apr 10, 2020)

The pick-a-freebie has started at headiegardens for Dominion seeds. All Dominion seeds are 10% off as well. So when making an order, you get 10% off a pack and can select one of the following freebies: Shineapple, Munson, Dominion Diesel and Burnout Chem. Just a heads up if anyone is interested! 

Edit: This does not include the Figure Four line. The Figure Four line has it's own deal.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2020)

Did anyone ever grow out the Skush freebies 
*(Master Kush x (Skelly HP x Sssc Skunk #1))*
that came with the Dominion Skunk from 
Seeds Here Now?
I'm thinking they will be straight fire!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Apr 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Did anyone ever grow out the Skush freebies
> *(Master Kush x (Skelly HP x Sssc Skunk #1))*
> that came with the Dominion Skunk from
> Seeds Here Now?
> I'm thinking they will be straight fire!


I never got them... However, I wonder if they're the same thing as "Iron Sheik". Thoughts ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I never got them... However, I wonder if they're the same thing as "Iron Sheik". Thoughts ?


I don't know anything about that strain. Is it a Dominion Seeds release?


----------



## i0dineAlf (Apr 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't know anything about that strain. Is it a Dominion Seeds release?


Yes, a freebie with the new Figure Four line. Can't remember lineage but thought it was Masterkush x ? I'm sure there is someone else more familiar with this...


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Yes, a freebie with the new Figure Four line. Can't remember lineage but thought it was Masterkush x ? I'm sure there is someone else more familiar with this...


I'd also like to know what the figure 4 line is.

BTW, did Duke Diamond retire yet or is he still dropping fresh gear?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd also like to know what the figure 4 line is.
> 
> BTW, did Duke Diamond retire yet or is he still dropping fresh gear?


Found it.
Figure Four: TK x (Airborne G13 x Skelly x Skunk 1)
Would be the same but with the addition of the Airborne G13 crossed to Tk


----------



## i0dineAlf (Apr 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd also like to know what the figure 4 line is.
> 
> BTW, did Duke Diamond retire yet or is he still dropping fresh gear?


A vendor told me three or four days ago Dominion Seed Company is retired. There will be no more releases. I think there's just too many seed companies in general. 99% of them are trash. Everyone stealing everyone else's work. Gene pool being muddied down. 99% of people just wanting dog shit cookie crosses. I don't see any seed company making a lot of money in ten years. Most smokers are going to vape pens. Most growers want clones. Sticking to Gooeybreeder and Bodhi from now on.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 11, 2020)

The two girls up front are 187 ( 88 G13 HP x cinderella 99 ).Looks like I may have both pheno mentioned by Duke. The shorter one on the right with tighter nodes is Cindy leaning and the taller one HP..I just flipped them a week ago, I’ll update as we move along


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 11, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> A vendor told me three or four days ago Dominion Seed Company is retired. There will be no more releases. I think there's just too many seed companies in general. 99% of them are trash. Everyone stealing everyone else's work. Gene pool being muddied down. 99% of people just wanting dog shit cookie crosses. I don't see any seed company making a lot of money in ten years. Most smokers are going to vape pens. Most growers want clones. Sticking to Gooeybreeder and Bodhi from now on.


That's too bad, because he is on top of the game and a cool guy.
I'm getting ready to harvest my first and possibly only run of his gear. 
Every female is solid, thick, dense and I've got my work cut out for me to test and pick between them.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 12, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That's too bad, because he is on top of the game and a cool guy.
> I'm getting ready to harvest my first and possibly only run of his gear.
> Every female is solid, thick, dense and I've got my work cut out for me to test and pick between them.



I can't wait to see your next batch of photos!

As for Duke retiring from seedmaking, that is a super bummer but understandable, to be honest. I can't imagine how disheartening it is to spend a ton of time and energy putting your passion into developing some killer genetics with all the riffraff out there. 

I hope he takes a break and comes back strong.

Am I crazy to miss when this was all under the table a bit?


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 12, 2020)

I've seen that a few times. I'm glad I snagged a couple of his skunk crosses.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 12, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I've seen that a few times. I'm glad I snagged a couple of his skunk crosses.


For sure, that's why when I see some seeds I really want I buy them even if I can't run them for awhile. I waited too long to buy my first pack of seeds and missed out on something that is not around anymore. 

Never again. I'll always support the seed companies that are doing it for the right reasons. I don't care about the flavor of the week, how cool your ads are, I want curated genetics that yield quality phenotypes. 

So many of these new-school fools just throw 2 flavor of the weeks together (and I do mean flavor, what is up with all these dessert strains?) and call themselves breeders. Oftentimes, they've never even grow out their own f1s to see if it's any good! 

I'll always support the real breeders like Duke & Skunk VA. 

1) They were around to experience and appreciate old school underground genetics. Both men sacrificed a great deal personally for cannabis during the height of the war on drugs. They know good weed. Period. 

2) They have the best genetics available. Chemdog, Skelly Hashplant aka the Puck, SFV OG, the old SSSC skunks, the east coast Afghani, etc. 

3) They both take an incredible amount of pride in their work with cannabis and are extremely humble and honorable. 

4) Detailed information about seedstock. These guys go above and beyond showing the results of their grows with their own seed. You can see they really want people who buy their seeds to succeed. 

5) they sell regular seeds. Other companies offer feminized seeds only. Feminized seeds are fine and have their place but offer regular seeds alongside them. It's kind of a cop out to sell s1s if you didn't develop those strains yourself. People will take clone only strains they have nothing to do with, reverse and sell s1s for a ton of money. I don't agree with that, personally. Now if you spent your own time and energy developing and inbreeding a line yourself and sell feminized, I can respect that. 

6) They want their seeds to meet or exceed their parents. They focus on potency, taste, and flavor. 

Now I just have to figure out which seeds I can't live without. It's going to be quite the effort to narrow the list down as I'm excited about a lot of their offerings. 

With Duke not offering any more seeds, I'll have to pick some up now. Got some on the way from Lucky Dog and more on the list. I'm not missing out on these genetics. 

I really am looking at the Chemdog x Afghani from Duke Diamond for a phenotype hunt. Could you imagine getting 100 of those going and just searching for the funkiest of the funk? Actually, it would be a dream to do that with any of Duke or Skunk Va's offerings. One day...


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 12, 2020)

From what I gathered from dukes last interview with Adam Dunn, it didn’t sound like Duke was finished just yet. I think he said he had a few more projects he was finishing..... I believe he said he was releasing a “Dick in the Dirt “ offering. So thst might be the figure four releases. The he mentioned a Sativa line he was working on and then something fruity.
Duke was very vague in what they where......it was a Horrible interview anyways, coz Adam Dunn can’t shut the fuck up for two seconds. Jeff Lowenfels was on too if I recall correctly.

Smoking on some freshly harvest Sisskunk today, from my buddy’s notill grow. Strong as fuck, and smells like gasoline and BO Funk.....


----------



## Stink Floyd (Apr 12, 2020)

Out of about 50+ strains I have smoked in the last 3 years, the Sis Skunk is the only one I COULD NOT SMOKE BEFORE WORK. That shit IS, "Dick In the Dirt".


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 12, 2020)

Just discovered Duke's gear not long ago but held off on buying for the moment. The variety of skunk/chem crosses were appealing. Looks like the time to wait has passed. Might just have to cop a pack of somethin for my next grab. Was thinking Sour Skunk but it's sold out . Maybe the Burnout Chem or Polecat 91BX. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stink Floyd (Apr 12, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Just discovered Duke's gear not long ago but held off on buying for the moment. The variety of skunk/chem crosses were appealing. Looks like the time to wait has passed. Might just have to cop a pack of somethin for my next grab. Was thinking Sour Skunk but it's sold out . Maybe the Burnout Chem or Polecat 91BX. Any suggestions?


Headiegardens has a sale going on right now. If you buy the Polecat91bx, you can choose Burnout Chem as your freebie.


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 12, 2020)

Plus 10% off!


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 12, 2020)

grew out 5 seeds got 2 females both were winners and lived up to the name burnout #1 smelled of exactly that burnt rubber chem funk With a slight sour smell to it pheno 2 smelled like bleeding asphalt/Tar on a hot summers day this particular pheno wasn’t as complex as pheno 1 smell wise.it just straight smelled like asphalt both were strong smoke I grew indoor 1st and am currently trimming up the outdoor cuts of them now It’s interesting how smells change slightly when grown outdoor under the sun


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 13, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> grew out 5 seeds got 2 females both were winners and lived up to the name burnout #1 smelled of exactly that burnt rubber chem funk With a slight sour smell to it pheno 2 smelled like bleeding asphalt/Tar on a hot summers day this particular pheno wasn’t as complex as pheno 1 smell wise.it just straight smelled like asphalt both were strong smoke I grew indoor 1st and am currently trimming up the outdoor cuts of them now It’s interesting how smells change slightly when grown outdoor under the sun



Right on, I love to hear feedback like this! Perfect example of good breeding. 

I couldn't agree more about the indoor/outdoor deal. It's so wild how a lot of strains grow so different indoors and out. 

Some grow completely different under the sun and even smell and taste different. 

For example, Chemdog. Chemdog grown indoors and outdoors smells and tastes a bit different. 

I ran a Dutch Dragon clone years ago indoors and it didn't yield much so I just had the mother hanging out in the veg room in a corner. I ended up giving it to a friend who was short an outdoor plant and it ended up being one of his biggest producers. 

Thanks for your info, that is so valuable when trying to decide on strains and seed companies. As for me, a striking endorsement is choosing a strain to be part of your outdoor crop. 

I hope we get to see some pictures of your ladies! =)


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 13, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> grew out 5 seeds got 2 females both were winners and lived up to the name burnout #1 smelled of exactly that burnt rubber chem funk With a slight sour smell to it pheno 2 smelled like bleeding asphalt/Tar on a hot summers day this particular pheno wasn’t as complex as pheno 1 smell wise.it just straight smelled like asphalt both were strong smoke I grew indoor 1st and am currently trimming up the outdoor cuts of them now It’s interesting how smells change slightly when grown outdoor under the sun


Any pics by chance?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 13, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Right on, I love to hear feedback like this! Perfect example of good breeding.
> 
> I couldn't agree more about the indoor/outdoor deal. It's so wild how a lot of strains grow so different indoors and out.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with u on Chem smelling/tasting noticeably different at times when grown indoor vs outdoor. Could b just phenotypes at play but I think it's more than that alone.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 13, 2020)

Nothing growing atm like I said I just finished trimming the last of my outdoor and Jarred them up plus I’m afraid my outside lot would not be that impressive compared to some growers on here because a cop has bought the house next to mine restricting my efforts this year and giving me some serous paranoia but that’s how it goes when things are illegal where I am I have a long list of seeds I’m thinking of starting up soon indoor but still contemplating what. A close buddy of mine crossed my pheno 2 of burnout with a winner Male he found in his pack of glue sniffer from twenty20 genetics so got plenty of those but polecat bx has been begging me to start them off ahhhh so many options so little time and space


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 13, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Nothing growing atm like I said I just finished trimming the last of my outdoor and Jarred them up plus I’m afraid my outside lot would not be that impressive compared to some growers on here because a cop has bought the house next to mine restricting my efforts this year and giving me some serous paranoia but that’s how it goes when things are illegal where I am I have a long list of seeds I’m thinking of starting up soon indoor but still contemplating what. A close buddy of mine crossed my pheno 2 of burnout with a winner Male he found in his pack of glue sniffer from twenty20 genetics so got plenty of those but polecat bx has been begging me to start them off ahhhh so many options so little time and space


Fuckin police.... Bringing nothing but negativity, anxiety, and destruction wherever they go, no matter what their intentions are. Those guys r the worst, they suck.

That cross sounds interesting, have u grown any of them out yet previously or would it be first time?


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 13, 2020)

Hard To play the game we are with big brother so close that’s for sure and no I haven’t yet iv only just shucked them haven’t even thought of a name for the cross yet but I’m sure that will come when we grow out a few our thinking was to bring the early trich production of the glue sniffer and see if that trait comes through in the progeny having some fun really breeding has always interested me but all a learning process really


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 13, 2020)

Burnout x Glue Sniffler = ...'Drug Addict" ? "Burnt Glue" or "Dont Try This Alone"? 

Haha terrible names idk.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 13, 2020)

Here's a good interview with Duke on the Dude Grows Show.




The most telling part happens around the 38:00 mark when they bring up growers complaining about the pricing of Duke's gear.
"Aww man, $120 man (a pack), I can do this in my closet."
Duke's response "Well then go for it motherfucker but quality costs" and he couldn't be more right.

This was something that Subcool (RIP) had also stated during his last fews months, "People want cheap seeds, not good seeds."
He equated it to the beer market, where Budweiser out sells all imports, and microbrews, combined.
Budweiser is cheap, it gets you drunk, and that's all the consumer is looking for.
Imports, and microbrews, may have better flavors (yum), higher proof (gets you drunk faster), and higher quality ingredients/brewing process (less likelihood of a hangover).
So even though Budweiser tastes like shit, and makes you feel like shit the next day, ultimately the customers don't care because of its low price point.
Sadly, this is were the cannabis market is heading, as well.
This is why we'll see more top breeders like Duke leave the seed business entirely.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 14, 2020)

I ended up with 8 females from a pack of Dominion Skunk.
All 8 females were nice looking vigorous specimens.
I've chosen 4 females to regenerate based on structure, yield and overall appearance at the end of flower.
2 of my keepers are mostly skunk and less Chemdog in bouquet, while the other 2 are more Chemdog and less Skunk, but the buds had a cool size and structure.
The other 4 that I did not keep were Chemdog dominant in smell and structure, which I am not interested in in this cross.
Overall there was chemdog stink in all of the females, however it was muted in 2.
I meant to take cuttings and keep a few males around for testing, but I have a bad habit of creating more work than I have time to do, so I will try and regenerate.

DS #1 
Very large central cola with very little branching.
Smells of Chemdog but has something else going on in it's structure. Perhaps, this is Skunk or Hashplant?


DS #2
Rank Skunky and Chem


DS #3
Chem dominant


DS #4
Lemon, acrid, and skunky Chem


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 14, 2020)

The other 3 of 4 that I did not keep, 1 was chopped early from bud rot.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 14, 2020)

Burnt Glue sounds like a winner to me will need to grow them out to see if the terps match the name I hate strains that have killer dank names and end up not matching the name haven’t grown it personally but purple punch being a prime example have seen a lot of people say it lacked potency but thank you if the cross works out I’ll definitely be using burnt glue


----------



## Cptn (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks like you CRUSHED IT @Bakersfield 
congrats!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 14, 2020)

Has anyone grown out the AJ Sour D x Vortex? If so how was it?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 14, 2020)

Cptn said:


> Looks like you CRUSHED IT @Bakersfield
> congrats!


Thanks, growing these has been a real pleasure.
I can tell that the breeder really applied his mojo to this cross.
Every example appears to be dank. The real work lies ahead in picking one of these to keep.
I haven't felt that way with too many breeders.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm sure there's lots of 4/20 sales going on but the best I could find so far is:

Headiegardens:
25% ($75 packs) off Dominion Seed Company +BOGO
10% off Bodhi + BOGO

Edit: Figure Four is 25% and BOGO. However, if you purchase 3 from the Figure Four line you get Iron Sheik as well.

Great Lakes Genetics:
$60 Bodhi packs +BOGO

I know this is a Dominion thread, but had to put the Bodhi deals in there as well. I promise no more posts until I show some more Dominion pictures with detailed smoke reports. Just want to make sure everyone gets the most bang for their buck. Hope everyone is staying safe out there...


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Burnt Glue sounds like a winner to me will need to grow them out to see if the terps match the name I hate strains that have killer dank names and end up not matching the name haven’t grown it personally but purple punch being a prime example have seen a lot of people say it lacked potency but thank you if the cross works out I’ll definitely be using burnt glue


Any time . I agree with others on the Purple Punch. There must be one really good pheno out there or something because although it's xtra hyped, I have never gotten any Purple Punch that impressed me at all. Yes it was purple and shiny but thats about it. Weak ass inhale (hate strains with weak pull) , weak/boring high, no smell no taste that stood out, just generic "decent weed" smell/taste. I don't get it, that shits everywhere lately.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 20, 2020)

I myself like the Local Skunk, Granny, Dominion Skunk, Munson, Stash Plant..... Hunza Valley 91from Lucky Dog


----------



## trowertripper (Apr 20, 2020)

Ok how am i supposed to buy from headie gardens? Not doing instagram too many of my fellow school teachers watching me? Not getting fired for this.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 20, 2020)

trowertripper said:


> Ok how am i supposed to buy from headie gardens? Not doing instagram too many of my fellow school teachers watching me? Not getting fired for this.


https://headiegardens.com/


----------



## trowertripper (Apr 20, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> https://headiegardens.com/


Ok its password protected? Seriously? How do i get a password?


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I myself like the Local Skunk, Granny, Dominion Skunk, Munson, Stash Plant..... Hunza Valley 91from Lucky Dog


Have you grown polecat bx ?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 20, 2020)

No, sounds like a good one though. Ive got 2 packs, but havent grown them. The others I have. Also have Skunkband, but havent grown them either. I got the Skunkband, and Munson BOGO a few months ago. Capital G also sounds good, and I have 2 packs but havent grown them either.

We also crossed the Local with a Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze, but havent grown them yet. Also crossed the Local with Dynasty Genetics Super Silver Cough.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 20, 2020)

trowertripper said:


> Ok its password protected? Seriously? How do i get a password?


Email [email protected] and he'll hook you up.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I myself like the Local Skunk, Granny, Dominion Skunk, Munson, Stash Plant..... Hunza Valley 91from Lucky Dog


I have some Granny, Stashplant and Dominion G in the jars as we speak. I've only done some one hitters of each so far and they all seem pretty good. Wish I'd picked up the Dominion Skunk when it was available.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 20, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Any time . I agree with others on the Purple Punch. There must be one really good pheno out there or something because although it's xtra hyped, I have never gotten any Purple Punch that impressed me at all. Yes it was purple and shiny but thats about it. Weak ass inhale (hate strains with weak pull) , weak/boring high, no smell no taste that stood out, just generic "decent weed" smell/taste. I don't get it, that shits everywhere lately.


It's all smoke and mirrors. 
Pretty purple plants get the masses moist.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 20, 2020)

So I've trimmed up my Dominion Skunks.
I'm pretty impressed with their yields, considering they were flowered from 3 week old seedlings.
I pulled 14.5 oz from 10 square feet.
I've decided to keep 4 out of the 8 females, based on the least amount of chemdog dominance in smell and structure.
Smells after drying range from acrid, fragrant soap and pine to acrid, lemon and pine. However, Chemdog funk is still noticeable to me in all of the phenos.
Trimming is a bitch because the pin leaves seemed to dry in all direction and the resin is wet and gummy, not like the trichomes on cookies that just snap off.
The smoke is heavy, greasy, expanding and mouth coating.
The high is absolutely heavy hitting, demotivational, and tranquilizing on the couple of phenos I've tried.
.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 20, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> So I've trimmed up my Dominion Skunks.
> I'm pretty impressed with their yields, considering they were flowered from 3 week old seedlings.
> I pulled 14.5 oz from 10 square feet.
> I've decided to keep 4 out of the 8 females, based on the least amount of chemdog dominance in smell and structure.
> ...


Well done sir! Those look like some nice cobs you got there. Makes me wanna crack open my pack of Dominion Skink now


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> No, sounds like a good one though. Ive got 2 packs, but havent grown them. The others I have. Also have Skunkband, but havent grown them either. I got the Skunkband, and Munson BOGO a few months ago. Capital G also sounds good, and I have 2 packs but havent grown them either.
> 
> We also crossed the Local with a Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze, but havent grown them yet. Also crossed the Local with Dynasty Genetics Super Silver Cough.


Hey Jim, could you tell me what's in the Capital G?
I can't find anything on it.
Purple City Genetics has a cross of 
Capital G x SLSMAC that sounds interesting.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 20, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Well done sir! Those look like some nice cobs you got there. Makes me wanna crack open my pack of Dominion Skink now


I would highly recommend it.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 20, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> It's all smoke and mirrors.
> Pretty purple plants get the masses moist.


It's all about the staaannnkkk


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 21, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I would highly recommend it.


Bro what’s your process for pheno hunting typically like size of pots numbers veg time etc


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 21, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Bro what’s your process for pheno hunting typically like size of pots numbers veg time etc


I typically just start a pack at a time, however, I might buy a few packs of something if I feel it will be smart to do. Sure, I might find better phenos if I ran huge numbers, but I live in a legal state where I just have myself, friends and family to impress and no one is getting rich selling weed, so its not worth it to me.
I like to grow them out just long enough to get some cuts and then flip em in about 2 gallon pots.
This gives me a quick turnaround to decide which ones gotta go and which contenders to keep and reavaluate for a second run.
On the second run I'd recommend vegging the plants in the style you prefer, then see how they do.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey Jim, could you tell me what's in the Capital G?
> I can't find anything on it.
> Purple City Genetics has a cross of
> Capital G x SLSMAC that sounds interesting.



Capital is Chem D x Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Capital is Chem D x Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1


Thanks, I couldn't find that.
I bet that is super dank and powerful, but Chemdog is so dominant in crosses, that I would have passed on that cross.
I placed an order for Stash Plant and Dukes Vault
Sensi Hashplant x Afghani.
I'm going to do some chucks.

Does anyone here have experience growing these Afghan dominant strains outdoors in the humid upper South?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 22, 2020)

We got mold on the Puck Yeah grown outside in Ky.

Puck Yeah is Skelly Hashplant x NL1


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> We got mold on the Puck Yeah grown outside in Ky.
> 
> Puck Yeah is Skelly Hashplant x NL1


I bet they throw some super dense buds that don't take moisture well.

I'm looking at a similar climate, maybe a bit warmer.
Zone 7 first frost about November 1 with about 3.5 inches of rain each month.


----------



## avk210 (Apr 22, 2020)

Puck yeah x sister skunk


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Yeah. The more dense the bud, the more chance for mold.

Have had good luck with Mr Nice Super Silver Haze. Huge fast growing plants, with a huge yield. Longer buds vs short, and fat.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yeah. The more dense the bud, the more chance for mold.
> 
> Have had good luck with Mr Nice Super Silver Haze. Huge fast growing plants, with a huge yield. Longer buds vs short, and fat.


That's good to know. I wasn't sure if longer flowering plants would make it there.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Most of the SSH are done by Oct 15. Some do go longer, but in the last 8 years weve not had killing frost until November.


----------



## avk210 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey Jimi
How did your uncle festers sk18 workout?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Didnt grow it out. We grew the 89 NL5 x Sk18, and it was really good. Still have several packs of the pure Sk18, and am going to save it for breeding. We have both the Sk18, and Sk18 OP.

Really liked the NL5/Sk18 though. I think its called Sk18 Shiva Skunk Redux. V1...I think he had a v2 of it, but didnt buy any of those. Still has the Redux for $40 a pack. Well worth it.

Also had good luck with the Corpse Flower.


----------



## avk210 (Apr 22, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Didnt grow it out. We grew the 89 NL5 x Sk18, and it was really good. Still have several packs of the pure Sk18, and am going to save it for breeding.
> 
> Really liked the NL5/Sk18 though. I think its called Sk18 Redux. V1...I think he had a v2 of it, but didnt buy any of those.


I picked up 2 packs in the last drop and have 5 going, will let you know how they turn out. 
I also have a couple of the nature farm 95' silver haze any thoughts?
Also just want to let you know how much I appreciate you, your posts have truly turned me on to some stellar genetics that bring the funk!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 22, 2020)

While I havent grown the Nature Farm Silver Haze, I grew the original back in the 90s, and it was KILLER. Please keep an update on all of it. SH has been on my radar.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2020)

avk210 said:


> I picked up 2 packs in the last drop and have 5 going, will let you know how they turn out.
> I also have a couple of the nature farm 95' silver haze any thoughts?
> Also just want to let you know how much I appreciate you, your posts have truly turned me on to some stellar genetics that bring the funk!


I grew Silver Haze (Silver Pearl x Haze) in 94. It was one of the packs I picked up from Sensi Seeds.
It was amazing weed! Shit made me feel like Tesla harnessing free energy from the environment.
My partner (buddy)  still believes it's the best he's ever had after all these years


----------



## avk210 (Apr 22, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew Silver Haze (Silver Pearl x Haze) in 94. It was one of the packs I picked up from Sensi Seeds.
> It was amazing weed! Shit made me feel like Tesla harnessing free energy from the environment.
> My partner still believes it's the best he's ever had after all these years


Cool, thanks for input,
will keep it updated. 
Got a crazy leaf on one of the silver haze, two leaves only. will get a pic in the morning


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2020)

avk210 said:


> Cool, thanks for input,
> will keep it updated.
> Got a crazy leaf on one of the silver haze, two leaves only. will get a pic in the morning


I've got his 95 Silver Haze x Skunk 18 (Silver Queen Skunk) but I haven't got around to them.
I have a 1 to 2 year backlog on seeds I buy unless I feel the need to sprout immediately (testers)


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 22, 2020)

I do the same thing. Cant have to many good seeds.

I also have an original Chem91skva clone, and have 4 clones of it vegging right now. Will flower them in a month or so. Only thing Im worried about it is that it wont produce as much as I want. Its kind of slow growing. But it does reek.

Plan on breeding it with Dynasty Genetics Super Silver Cough, and Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze at some point.
Super Silver Haze genetics have spoiled me for yield, and fast growing. Best structured plants out there.
Can easily got 20oz from Seed/small clone -veg 60 days under 1000w HID/Hortilux, and 20 gallons Promix BX.
Mr Nice SSH can stretch 3x-5x in size after put into flowering. Also have Super Silver Cough coming up in a month. Already done it before, and this is second round. Killer stuff. Friends call it Speedball.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 23, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> We got mold on the Puck Yeah grown outside in Ky.
> 
> Puck Yeah is Skelly Hashplant x NL1


How was the smell on your puck? Long story is I lost half a pack and was only able to get 1 female from the other half it stacked good and buds were dense wasn’t the feistiest or plants either and had a faint skunk nose but nothing in comparison to burn out


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> How was the smell on your puck? Long story is I lost half a pack and was only able to get 1 female from the other half it stacked good and buds were dense wasn’t the feistiest or plants either and had a faint skunk nose but nothing in comparison to burn out


Burn out was pretty stanky? Debating between popping that, or going through the rest of my Delta Blues trying to find a fem. 6/6 males the first go.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 23, 2020)

Kinda disappointed in some granny skunk crosses made by a super cool cat. Can't really tell what she brings to the mix, it's not potency. Hope the plain f2s turn out a lil better


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 23, 2020)

Har


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Burn out was pretty stanky? Debating between popping that, or going through the rest of my Delta Blues trying to find a fem. 6/6 males the first go.


i thought so it’s probably one of the most pungent smells iv grown so far don’t have any previous experience With chem D but I’m guessing it dominates the cross from what iv seen from others


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> How was the smell on your puck? Long story is I lost half a pack and was only able to get 1 female from the other half it stacked good and buds were dense wasn’t the feistiest or plants either and had a faint skunk nose but nothing in comparison to burn out



Theres a bit of variation to the Puck. The best ones have a skunky chemical fuel, and tastes like really good hash. Good lung expansion.


----------



## avk210 (Apr 23, 2020)

Pic of weird lead on silver haze
Funny you said that about the puck, same thing happened to me. I ran it a while decided I wanted to f2 my mom, popped my remaining 5, 4 popped all female. I was bummed. But kept the best, it stinks of chemical, fuel, hard to describe. After cure it starts to get a little fruity. People love it and say it stinks, I'm kinda immune to pungent odor from running dukes gear. People will be like omg you stink and I can't smell a thing. If your in colorado and want a cut lmk


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 23, 2020)

If your talking to me I would love a cut but I’m on the other side of the world lol Thanks for the offer though


----------



## avk210 (Apr 23, 2020)

Worth a shot


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 23, 2020)

avk210 said:


> Pic of weird lead on silver haze
> Funny you said that about the puck, same thing happened to me. I ran it a while decided I wanted to f2 my mom, popped my remaining 5, 4 popped all female. I was bummed. But kept the best, it stinks of chemical, fuel, hard to describe. After cure it starts to get a little fruity. People love it and say it stinks, I'm kinda immune to pungent odor from running dukes gear. People will be like omg you stink and I can't smell a thing. If your in colorado and want a cut lmk


I've lost a lot of my sense of smell too. I have to rely on my wife for when to turn the filters on. I was hoping the Puck Yeah would come back in stock, but I guess that's not going to happen. I bought a few crosses with Puck in it. Stashplant, Granny Skunk and couple of Bodhi crosses. I have some Granny and Stashplant curing now. Samples so far seem pretty good. Not overly strong, but we'll see.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've lost a lot of my sense of smell too. I have to rely on my wife for when to turn the filters on. I was hoping the Puck Yeah would come back in stock, but I guess that's not going to happen. I bought a few crosses with Puck in it. Stashplant, Granny Skunk and couple of Bodhi crosses. I have some Granny and Stashplant curing now. Samples so far seem pretty good. Not overly strong, but we'll see.


You guys sound like you have Covid-19.
Bad joke!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I typically just start a pack at a time, however, I might buy a few packs of something if I feel it will be smart to do. Sure, I might find better phenos if I ran huge numbers, but I live in a legal state where I just have myself, friends and family to impress and no one is getting rich selling weed, so its not worth it to me.
> I like to grow them out just long enough to get some cuts and then flip em in about 2 gallon pots.
> This gives me a quick turnaround to decide which ones gotta go and which contenders to keep and reavaluate for a second run.
> On the second run I'd recommend vegging the plants in the style you prefer, then see how they do.



This is perfect info, I've always been mostly a clone guy but with the genetics out today (Dominion and Lucky Dog especially have my attention) I really want to do my own pheno hunt.

It's hard to teach a dog new tricks and I'm having to re-learn how to germinate seeds and all that, haha. It's been a good process.

I'm in a similar boat, I won't be running 100 seeds at a time or anything. Just a 10 pack or two at a time to find some keepers. 

I appreciate you writing this as I've been going back and forth on what I should do for vegging, training, etc. I think the best way is to do it like you do it. Quick turnaround, learn how the plants grow, and have cuts labeled and vegged and ready for the next round.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> You guys sound like you have Covid-19.
> Bad joke!


Haha I know. I've thought of that too, but i lost my sense of smell several years ago. Not for everything, but a lot of things I can't smell... and that can be a good thing haha....


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 23, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Har
> 
> i thought so it’s probably one of the most pungent smells iv grown so far don’t have any previous experience With chem D but I’m guessing it dominates the cross from what iv seen from others


I'd say so. Chem D STINKS. Chemdog 91 stinks too but in a better way, in my opinion.

I don't even know how to describe the smell of Chem D but it is certainly offensive (in a good way, of course).


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> I'd say so. Chem D STINKS. Chemdog 91 stinks too but in a better way, in my opinion.
> 
> I don't even know how to describe the smell of Chem D but it is certainly offensive (in a good way, of course).


When you have a bag of that smell, you know you have some fire!


----------



## avk210 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey


Bakersfield said:


> You guys sound like you have Covid-19.
> Bad joke!


LMAO!
Only if I acquired the virus after my second run of dominion and sis skunk


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 24, 2020)

Anybody running Dominion's new Figure Four line yet?

I've got some on the way but I don't know if I'll have room for them for maybe 30-45 days, depending.

There's a ton of Duke strains I'd like to get, but that's another story.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 24, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> This is perfect info, I've always been mostly a clone guy but with the genetics out today (Dominion and Lucky Dog especially have my attention) I really want to do my own pheno hunt.
> 
> It's hard to teach a dog new tricks and I'm having to re-learn how to germinate seeds and all that, haha. It's been a good process.
> 
> ...


https://farmerfreeman.com/
This was life changing for me. I only pop one pack at a time. But having the ability to sex your plants before her 6" tall is amazing. The time, and space you save is well worth the price if you ask me.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 24, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> https://farmerfreeman.com/
> This was life changing for me. I only pop one pack at a time. But having the ability to sex your plants before her 6" tall is amazing. The time, and space you save is well worth the price if you ask me.



Wow that is amazing! It's crazy how far we've come. 

LED's were completely a novelty in the 2000's and now they're killing it. Can't wait to see what happens 20 years from now.

Being able to sex your plants that young is incredible and you're right, that is incredibly helpful for saving resources. I think about all the time I spend on each plant just for some to be male and you can see why this is such a valuable tool. Thanks for the link.

On another note, I see Skunk VA is about to add some new seed offerings to Lucky Dog, I wonder what Duke has up his sleeve for his next Dominion release.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 24, 2020)

Looking forward to trying some of Duke's figure four line, I bet there's some FUNK in there.

*FIGURE FOUR (Triangle Kush x AirborneG13) x (Skelly Hashplant x SSSC Skunk)*

Wanted to add Duke's description of the Figure Four line here in case anyone is curious:

"_We started the Figure Four project wanting to tap into the OG gene pool. We have believed that Chems and OGs share ancestry in some of Neville's hash plant work. These stout compact hashplants wouldn't make one think of the stretchy lanky OG. 

During the Screaming Eagle project, we noticed the OG stretch from a short and stout pedigree and it caused us to think about it again. We then decided to hit the AirborneG13 with 2 different males, Basic Skunk and Skelly Skunk. Upon growing these out, we noticed the structure change, and in the Skelly Skunk a surprising OG funk and varied structure. Some stretchy and some that stretched but stacked heavy with the nose and flavour we wanted.

From here we began a larger group and began selection for our male. After our vetting process, we found our boy and dubbed him A.S.S. Man for Airborne Skelly Skunk. He would go on to meet Triangle Kush in the f'shack with Dirty Mike and da boy's. Figure Four was born and the next step started.

We needed to examine the girls and see if we can find the tighter, higher yielding, potent OG types in the mix and then hunt out our male. The progeny didn't disappoint, we came out with a even split on the structure and the more stacked females had everything we wanted and wicked strong potency.

We went through our vetting process and found our boy. We had to call him Nature boy of course, and get him to work in the next steps. We wanted to work him with the gals that made sense. 

Headband, Chemdog 91, Chem Dog D, Lucky Dog Seeds Crossroads Chem. We also wanted to work with our other friends Cornbread Ricky and Krome from Swamp Boys Seeds.

Now the time is here and we figured it was time to let folks know what we have been working on all this time. Savage Headband, Rowdy 91, Supafly, and Beefcake D will be making their way to the ring for a battle royal in your gardens!_"

*-Duke Diamond (Instagram @dominionseedco)*


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 25, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Looking forward to trying some of Duke's figure four line, I bet there's some FUNK in there.
> 
> *FIGURE FOUR (Triangle Kush x AirborneG13) x (Skelly Hashplant x SSSC Skunk)*
> 
> ...


I couldn't help myself and ended picking up the whole bunch, along with the iron sheik Kush....supafly or iron sheik Appeal To me the most. But they all sound amazing.


----------



## tob5461 (Apr 25, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Didnt grow it out. We grew the 89 NL5 x Sk18, and it was really good. Still have several packs of the pure Sk18, and am going to save it for breeding. We have both the Sk18, and Sk18 OP.
> 
> Really liked the NL5/Sk18 though. I think its called Sk18 Shiva Skunk Redux. V1...I think he had a v2 of it, but didnt buy any of those. Still has the Redux for $40 a pack. Well worth it.
> 
> Also had good luck with the Corpse Flower.


Hey Jimi do you know anything about the Carrion Flower from TNF and what about the RKS from alaskacannabiscache.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 25, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I couldn't help myself and ended picking up the whole bunch, along with the iron sheik Kush....supafly or iron sheik Appeal To me the most. But they all sound amazing.



Hell yes, I'm right there with you! I haven't bought them all yet but I'm getting there. 

I really like the idea of the Figure Four. Some old school powerhouses. 

Looking forward to seeing some grows soon and I hope Dominion and Lucky Dog keep doing collaborations.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 25, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Hell yes, I'm right there with you! I haven't bought them all yet but I'm getting there.
> 
> I really like the idea of the Figure Four. Some old school powerhouses.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some grows soon and I hope Dominion and Lucky Dog keep doing collaborations.


No doubt. That duo definitely bring the fire. I still got my pack of hoodo in the vault.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 25, 2020)

tob5461 said:


> Hey Jimi do you know anything about the Carrion Flower from TNF and what about the RKS from alaskacannabiscache.



Havent grown either one, but the Sk18 is very dominant in many of the Nature Farm strains Ive grown. We grew Corpse Flower. Il liked the Shiva Skunk Redux better. Its 89 NL5 x Sk18


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 27, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Havent grown either one, but the Sk18 is very dominant in many of the Nature Farm strains Ive grown. We grew Corpse Flower. Il liked the Shiva Skunk Redux better. Its 89 NL5 x Sk18


Were any of them skunky tho?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Mostly NL5 leaning. Really good stuff. I got it for the NL5 genetics. Real NL5 is unbeatable.


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 27, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Mostly NL5 leaning. Really good stuff. I got it for the NL5 genetics. Real NL5 is unbeatable.


I’ve grown all of those too. Good smoke just was t what I was looking for. Dominion Skunk and my family’s “Skunk” are my favourites right now. I really want to try Munson from Duke.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2020)

I got these in the mail today.
I don't buy many seeds anymore, but I had to get a refund for a pack of Obsouls Adub X Alien Irene.
Only 3 out of 10 germinated. So I got one pack with the credit I had, and I bought the other.


----------



## Cbcrabtree (May 2, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> The two girls up front are 187 ( 88 G13 HP x cinderella 99 ).Looks like I may have both pheno mentioned by Duke. The shorter one on the right with tighter nodes is Cindy leaning and the taller one HP..I just flipped them a week ago, I’ll update as we move along View attachment 4530849
> View attachment 4530850


Looks great!


----------



## i0dineAlf (May 2, 2020)

Stashplant is fucking ridiculous... Smells like an oil rag from a farmer's barn. Not an old rag, one that was used the day before. I almost feel bad buying all of Duke's gear at $38 a pack ($75 + BOGO).


----------



## bubbahaze (May 3, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Stashplant is fucking ridiculous... Smells like an oil rag from a farmer's barn. Not an old rag, one that was used the day before. I almost feel bad buying all of Duke's gear at $38 a pack ($75 + BOGO).


Where?


----------



## i0dineAlf (May 3, 2020)

bubbahaze said:


> Where?


Headiegardens.com

Correction: I do feel guilty about buying all of this gear at $38/pack.


----------



## trowertripper (May 3, 2020)

so it looks like i must have went in to get duke diamonds and wound up buying bodhi...lol
since i do not have a northern lights in my collection i was thinking of getting Munson? what say you?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 3, 2020)

If you want Northern Lights #5??

Se if

The Green Stash still have any in stock. They have pure 89-NL5 genetics.

I bought some a while back..... They also gave freebies, and asked for more NL5 as freebies, and got them. I also have Munson, but havent grown either. But I really wanted 100% NL5.

Melvanetics at Great Lakes Genetics also has a Killer NL5 cross. DD VA Im pretty sure got his NL5 clone mother from Melvanetics

The North F3

89NL5 x Old Lady (89NL5 x 90 Sensi Superskunk)

The NL we all love with just a splash of superskunk to sweeten and spice her up. Loosens up the hard indica structure of mom a bit too, while still finishing 60-65 days from seed. Look for terps ranging from garlic to spicy sweet.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> If you want Northern Lights #5??
> 
> Se if
> 
> ...


You ever try Empyrean seeds Jimi?
He's got some nice looking stuff.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 4, 2020)

No. Ill look into them.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 4, 2020)

I see they have a Willie Nelson cross.

Weve had a Willie Nelson mother since 2006. Killer shit, but takes 100 days to finish. Shit grows for 80-90 days after flip. Almost never stops growing Huge yield. Biggest Ive ever gotten from any plant in a 5 gallon container. 16oz under 2x 1000w Hortilux. It was bent over and flowered at no more than 2 feet tall, and ended up at least 7 feet long. It took 2 lights to properly light it. It was even on the edge of the garden. Havent run it in a few months. We were going to take some cuts of it in a month. Probably only 1 because it takes up so much space. Its a good candidate to flower as soon as its rooted, with little to no veg time. Its many of my friends favorite stuff. I wish I could get more of the pure seeds, but Reeferman hasnt had them in years, and he is now not reliable. but the original stuff is pure fire.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (May 4, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I see they have a Willie Nelson cross.
> 
> Weve had a Willie Nelson mother since 2006. Killer shit, but takes 100 days to finish.


That sounds killer! There's some old clone-only Haze strains I've seen that are very similar. Once the clones root, you're basically going straight to 12/12 or the plants will take over the entire room. About 90-110 days to flower and it packs it on in the last couple weeks.

Anybody pop any strains of Duke's Figure Four line yet?[/QUOTE]


----------



## JarrettRiggins (May 8, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I do the same thing. Cant have to many good seeds.
> 
> I also have an original Chem91skva clone, and have 4 clones of it vegging right now. Will flower them in a month or so. Only thing Im worried about it is that it wont produce as much as I want. Its kind of slow growing. But it does reek.
> 
> ...


Can I get a cut?


----------



## Qube (May 8, 2020)

I'm growing some Local Skunk. This is day 58 of 12/12. I popped 6 seeds and got 3 girls. All three are different phenos for sure.

I have one that is very fast growing and wide leaf (indica dom), one is very narrow leaf (Sat Dom), and one is right in the middle. These are numbered 1, 2, and 3 respectively. 

The number 3 started producing nanners at day 39, no lower sacks just bud nanners. I reduced my feed a little and didn't see many new nanners after that. I'm pretty sure they're sterile at this point as I've seen no pollen and no signs of seeding. The other 2 girls show no signs of this trait.

Number one should be ready any day now, but I'll probably wait another week, number 2 is at least 2 weeks out, and #3 is right in the middle. 

It's a real 3 bears situation. lol. I'll update with a smoke report when they're done.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 8, 2020)

JarrettRiggins said:


> Can I get a cut?



WIfe would kill me if I messed with anyone


----------



## Bad Karma (May 8, 2020)

Qube said:


> I'm growing some Local Skunk. This is day 58 of 12/12. I popped 6 seeds and got 3 girls. All three are different phenos for sure.
> 
> I have one that is very fast growing and wide leaf (indica dom), one is very narrow leaf (Sat Dom), and one is right in the middle. These are numbered 1, 2, and 3 respectively.
> 
> ...


Your girls are looking really nice.
Sorry to hear about the nanners, but hopefully they're sterile, like you said.
I've got a pack of Local Skunk that I'm saving until the fall to plant.
At least I've got an idea of what to look forward to now, good, and bad.
Thanks for sharing and I'm looking forward to your smoke report.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (May 8, 2020)

Qube said:


> I'm growing some Local Skunk. This is day 58 of 12/12.


Thank you for the info, much appreciated! Your ladies are looking wonderful, great job on your grow!

I know Chemdog and its many children strains don't like too many nutes or they throw nanners, thanks for sharing your info about the Local Skunk. And a BIG thank you for sharing what fixed it.

Can't wait to see that dried and to hear about how she smokes, of course.

On another note, I give all the legit breeders nowadays a lot of credit for dealing with the masses. I understand why Duke Diamond deleted his Instagram. I just got on instagram myself solely because it seems to be where a lot of info is disseminated these days. We have seed banks in the US, now. It used to be such a sketchy buy from The Netherlands or Spain and took forever. Now seeds are delivered state-to-state in less than a week. Fantastic.

To be honest, it drives me nuts to see these completely unappreciative people feel so entitled to all these genetics like they're owed something. For us old heads here who lived through decades of prohibition, the free sharing and open environment in many cases is such a blessing. On the other hand, these entitled newcomers also make it a curse.

Crazy to think that there's tons of people out there growing and smoking who didn't grow up knowing what it's like (or even having to deal with the idea of) getting your freedom taken away for cannabis.

This is why I am extremely selective of who I choose to support. There's only so many plants one can grow at a time and I want to make sure the breeders I'm buying from are ethical and respected.

On that note, I love the collaborations with Skunk VA and Lucky Dog. I hope Duke and Skunk VA continue to work together, I would love to see them combine forces and just dominate the seed game.[/QUOTE]


----------



## eastcoastled (May 8, 2020)

Dominion G maybe 4 weeks in.

little nanner action only on the two buds closest to my door, so prob from a small light leak.


----------



## Robar (May 9, 2020)

Purple Dahlia

I may catch some flack for this but the truth is the truth. 

I've run the purple dahlia three times now. The first time in a hotter organic soil mix that was actually worked up for a nute hungry line that was just to hot for the dahlia. Results under performed - small harvest on all but one plant that eeked out just a bit more. All but that one competed heavily in an all out hermfest. 

Second run in the organic soil in my no till beds the plants loved. They exploded with vibrant healthy growth expanding in there new domain. They too ended up small harvest hermfest. 

Third run was just a couple random clones in three gallon pots or roots organic amended with +10% ea. of worm castings and perlite. I used R/O water that starts at 5ppm adjust to 150+/- ppm with cal/mag type product. Epsom salt at end of week 4 and pk boost at end of week 6 small buds not worth the time space or resources. The smoke report as a whole is nobody likes it. What I hear is "I feel something but I don't feel High". So I can't personally recommend it. Even the nice affect I got off the #3 faded after the first few smokes. Take your hundred bucks somewhere else. That's my final opinion of the Purple Dahlia.

Notice I didn't insult the breeder. I think Duke is a humble giving human being not deserving of troll-ish abuse. I didn't need to use abusive or slanderous language to purvey that I think he missed it on this one. Again, just my opinion for what it's worth.

Robar


----------



## eastcoastled (May 21, 2020)

I heard Duke fell on some hard times. If you are about his work, don’t sleep now.


----------



## i0dineAlf (May 21, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I heard Duke fell on some hard times. If you are about his work, don’t sleep now.


Yeah, I heard. Seemed odd, BOGO for fucking $75 right ? I felt bad before. Now I feel*really* bad. Hopefully they get these fucking fundraisers up and running. Pretty sure he is right next door to me. I have plenty of friends who are lawyers in my state and the one next door. Wish I knew his last name, could get the amount, and move on down the fucking road.


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 21, 2020)

Robar said:


> Purple Dahlia
> 
> I may catch some flack for this but the truth is the truth.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, do you use a lot of extra humic/fulvic acid in your soil mix?

The 88 G13/HP is killer when done right but it and its crosses are very hermie-prone when exposed to excess humic acid.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 21, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I heard Duke fell on some hard times. If you are about his work, don’t sleep now.


I had read somewhere that Duke was retiring this year. Didn't know he was having problems. Legal problems or health problems?


----------



## mr. childs (May 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I had read somewhere that Duke was retiring this year. Didn't know he was having problems. Legal problems or health problems?


i think he is a guest of some city in the state of missouri temporarily...


----------



## eastcoastled (May 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I had read somewhere that Duke was retiring this year. Didn't know he was having problems. Legal problems or health problems?


Word on IG is that he has money issues. The people the are close to him are just saying that he needs help.


----------



## mr. childs (May 21, 2020)

"Dear Community,



One of our own - and my good friend - is in need of assistance for his wife and children. The incomparable Duke Diamond of Dominion Seed Company got hemmed up in Missouri back in late October, 2019 for NON CANNABIS RELATED charges. I had him out on bond for about 2 months, when he returned to his hearing the State quietly dropped the charges, ending my bond. Within minutes the Feds picked it up and it became a federal case.

We have spent A Lot of money on attorneys trying our best to get him out. We had him steps away from freedom then the magistrate judge over-ruled another judge on his release papers. We don’t know where we go from here.



If you know duke, then you know this sort of request is not him, he helps in these causes but never asks. 

I explained that I was asking him if I could do this for him. He reluctantly agreed. 



Mean Gene is going to run the auctions and 100% of the money will go to Duke’s wife Jessica. There will be a lot of sought after packs up for auction, if you can bid and win, that would be awesome! Or, if you can donate $10-$15 bucks that would be great too!. If you can’t, I understand and we ask for your good wishes and his speedy return. 



His family is in need, and we want to help make sure they are taken care of so Duke can rest easier, and fight the battles ahead. To this end, I, The Real Jamez Bean, Mean Jean and others are teaming up to raise funds for Duke's Wife Jessica and their family. 

This community has always taken care of each other when one of our own is in need. We are hoping to raise enough to offset the fiscal strain the situation has put on Duke's family and make certain their basic needs are taken care of. Again, 100% of the donations will go directly to Duke's wife Jessica. 

We humbly thank you in advance for any donation you are able to provide. Or, as Duke would say ... "thanks for everything, ya'll are the best!"



- Jamez Bean"


----------



## the real mccoy (May 21, 2020)

What he done?


----------



## Stink Floyd (May 22, 2020)

Here is the link to his gofundme if anyone is interested. https://www.gofundme.com/f/the-duke-diamond-family-relief-fund


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (May 22, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> "Dear Community,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting this, I'll be sure to spread it around. 

Guys, let's help Duke as much as we can. Truly selfless in the cannabis community, Duke is one of the few who have actually earned my respect. 

Going to donate now, I hope all is well for Duke soon.


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 23, 2020)

Where are the auctions and donations st?


----------



## mr. childs (May 23, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Where are the auctions and donations st?


all on instagram, https://www.instagram.com/meangenefrommendocino/


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 24, 2020)

Thanks now just gotta wait.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (May 24, 2020)

Mean Gene has some killer seed auctions on Instagram, there's been some great rare seeds listed so far.

I'm personally going to buy a few more packs of Duke's seeds to help out, as well. That's a great way to help out, too. I've been eyeing the Lucky Dog/Dominion collaboration strains for a while now, I think it's time to buy.


----------



## johny sunset (May 24, 2020)

I’ve got a lot of his gear, I guess you could say I’m a big fan lol, but I donated $25 to the cause. He seems like a top notch cat.
My two pheno of 187 are looking amazing on day 49....really getting a grape powder smell of them both. With one having a bit more citrus


----------



## Robar (May 25, 2020)

Hawg Wild said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you use a lot of extra humic/fulvic acid in your soil mix?
> 
> The 88 G13/HP is killer when done right but it and its crosses are very hermie-prone when exposed to excess humic acid.


Did on the first run. As mentioned that was worked up for a different strain and performed poorly. The second and third run no extra was used and stayed away from anything that had much in it. I did use alaskan humus in the second run but it was only like 10% of my mix. 3rd run is strait roots organic with 10% addition of both perlite and worm castings.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (May 26, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I’ve got a lot of his gear, I guess you could say I’m a big fan lol, but I donated $25 to the cause. He seems like a top notch cat.
> My two pheno of 187 are looking amazing on day 49....really getting a grape powder smell of them both. With one having a bit more citrus
> View attachment 4575664
> View attachment 4575667


Wow, those are looking killer! Man, those fan leaves and stems are frostier than the bud I used to get when I was a kid!

You've grown the hell out of them, please continue to post these.

Donated to the gofundme and buying some more Dominion seeds, as well. Hope Duke is hanging in there. 

I hooe he's feeling the love from the community and it's got to feel good knowing there's tons of people all over the world growing your strains. 

I've got some Supafly (Crossroad Chem x Figure Four) seedlings going that are really vigorous and strong so far.


----------



## Robar (May 26, 2020)

*Donated!*

It wasn't a lot, but every five, ten and twenty dollar bill helps. They add up real fast and all it takes is just eat a pbj for lunch or skip it all together. Sending Duke's family your lunch money for just one day make such a difference. It's really that easy. I donated my lunch money and I put this message up because I hope every member of the greater cannabis community believes that a good man's freedom is worth the price of a subway sandwich whether you liked his gear or not!

Robert


----------



## Bakersfield (May 26, 2020)

Did you guys read Top Dawgs repost of 
Joint Breath 420 message about Duke Diamond Va?

Joint Breath 420 needs to be run out of the Canna community.


----------



## jtgreen (May 26, 2020)

As bad as I want the 91 I wouldn’t buy it from jointbreath if he had the last cut in existence


----------



## eastcoastled (May 26, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Did you guys read Top Dawgs repost of
> Joint Breath 420 message about Duke Diamond Va?
> 
> Joint Breath 420 needs to be run out of the Canna community.
> View attachment 4577197


Thanks for putting this out there for the non IG folks. This drama came from the chem crew not co-signing on his bs cuts and stories.
Same dude tried to auctions seeds from saddam Hussein’s personal vault.....jointbreat420 feeds off the scraps the rest of the bottom feeders won’t touch.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 26, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks for putting this out there for the non IG folks. This drama came from the chem crew not co-signing on his bs cuts and stories.
> Same dude tried to auctions seeds from saddam Hussein’s personal vault.....jointbreat420 feeds off the scraps the rest of the bottom feeders won’t touch.


I know he came on here with some bs about having original chem dog reg seeds. I think @Tangerine_ interacted with him and has mentioned what a POS scam artist he is.


----------



## johny sunset (May 26, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Wow, those are looking killer! Man, those fan leaves and stems are frostier than the bud I used to get when I was a kid!
> 
> You've grown the hell out of them, please continue to post these.
> 
> ...


Thanks hydro. I’ll keep posting some pics for sure.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 26, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I know he came on here with some bs about having original chem dog reg seeds. I think @Tangerine_ interacted with him and has mentioned what a POS scam artist he is.


He had a story _very_ similar to the Kindbud/Dogbud/Deer Creek Amphitheatre Chemdog folklore. Something about 2 "original dog bud" seeds he'd "found" that belonged to his father.
Trying to give a new member the benefit of the doubt, a couple of us directed him to JoeBrand and PBud on IG and ICMag. Since then he's been in full-blown hype mode.

That dude is a textbook example of just how grimy the seed business is and the length these guys will go to hype their shit.
Controlled content, multiple socks running interference, selective screenshots, and drama.

I havent read the latest drama but I can only imagine.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (May 29, 2020)

I've got some Dominion seeds just getting started. When I heard that Duke Diamond was incarcerated, I made sure to donate, participate in the benefit auctions and to buy some more Dominion seeds. It didn't feel like I was doing enough. 

I thought to myself, _What would Duke do?


"Pop more seeds"_ was what I thought. I planted this particular Supafly plant in his honor. What better way to send good vibes and energy to someone than to get more of their plants on this world. That may sound a little hippie to you younger cats but I'm an old head. 


I've got some Double Krush, Guerilla Fume', and Dominion Diesel as well as seedlings. I'll post some photos here when they get bigger.


The SUPAFLY I'm excited about, too. 



Lucky Dog/Dominion collaboration

It's Skunk VA's _Crossroad Chem_ x Duke Diamond's _Figure Four._

*PLANT A SEED FOR DUKE!* 

I encourage everyone to plant a seed in Duke's honor.


----------



## Robar (May 29, 2020)

I hear you hydro I'm an older head too. I'm running a c99 s1 from duke diamond's vault right now that went into flower on the first. Got some more sitting in the jar curring. Sending the love and good vibes his way. Sending positive thoughts toward his wife and family as well.


----------



## johny sunset (May 30, 2020)

187 day 55 flower.


----------



## i0dineAlf (May 30, 2020)

This is all Dominion gear: Pinebomb, 187, Mountain Berry, Burnout Chem, Stashplant, Purple Dahlia, and Mom Gooey x Cinderella 99. Do you guys think I defoliated too much ? Currently (2) 315 CMH in the 4' x 8' tent. Will add a 400 or 600 watt hps in the middle. They're in day 13 of flowering. Hoping to get 16 oz's of bud like Jonny Sunset's  If anyone wants to guess the final yield, I'm all ears. Not sure why, but stressing this grow. Maybe due to LSTing like a mad man, the plants staying short, and the very end of the tips leaves being downward. I think it's due to the CMH being too close (currently around 30 inches from canopy) or underwatering. Everthing else should be on point. Haven't seen any yellow leaves at all. 9/17 plants were female. We'll see how this plays out. 

Left Side:



Right Side:



Middle: Mountain Berry



Top View:


----------



## PrairieSkunk (May 31, 2020)

I ordered a pack of Dominion G and a pack of Stashplant Very excited for both


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jun 1, 2020)

PrairieSkunk said:


> I ordered a pack of Dominion G and a pack of Stashplant Very excited for both



Nice, there should be some goods in there. I like how Duke does a ton of testing in house, including stress testing. 

I can't wait to see how these Supafly end up, they are smelling stinky as hell even as seedlings.


----------



## Qube (Jun 2, 2020)

If you're interested James Bean gives a little more insight on Duke's situation on the Dudegrows show. It starts about the 50 min mark.






Sounds like it's some type of gun charges to me.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 2, 2020)

Few shots of HP leaning 187 on day 57 of flower.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jun 2, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Few shots of HP leaning 187 on day 57 of flower.




Man, johny those are looking fantastic. Day 57, too? Wow, those are going to be great smoke. Love seeing your photos.

A few of mine just showed sex, just waiting for the rest of my little ones to go through puberty so I can flower. After primarily growing with clones for years, I have dedicated a small room to doing a pheno hunt from seed. I hope I end up with some good phenos like you have going.

It's Lucky Dog, Dominion, Copa Genetics, and 1 mystery bag seed as of now. I'm excited, this has reinvigorated my love of growing. I think doing pheno hunts from seed is a lot of fun and I'll have to start doing it regularly.

Wishing all the best to Duke, I hope he's hanging in there and takes solace in the community caring about him and all the positivity he's put out into the world.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 2, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Man, johny those are looking fantastic. Day 57, too? Wow, those are going to be great smoke. Love seeing your photos.
> 
> A few of mine just showed sex, just waiting for the rest of my little ones to go through puberty so I can flower. After primarily growing with clones for years, I have dedicated a small room to doing a pheno hunt from seed. I hope I end up with some good phenos like you have going.
> 
> ...


I’m really impressed with these 187. And happy I have cuts of both of them. as well as 5 more beans to get into a some point.

There’s something to be said about hunting through a pack of beans.i don’t know if it’s the thought that I might be missing out on absolute fire or that You never know Whst you might find. But it sure is rewarding when you do find a keeper


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jun 24, 2020)

What week do you guys think your buds get the thickest and pack on the most crystals ? At day 37 and the buds are small and lacking character. 

*Mountain Berry*


*187

View attachment 4605334*


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 25, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> What week do you guys think your buds get the thickest and pack on the most crystals ? At day 37 and the buds are small and lacking character.
> 
> *Mountain Berry*
> View attachment 4605332
> ...


Depends on the cultivar..I've seen some that put on size and bulk first, then start sugaring up end of week 6. Others are just super frosty from about week 3 or end of stretch,


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jun 25, 2020)

Whoops! 187 did not post due to my lack of IT skills... 

And... I'm not a photographer - but I did learn when using flash the object out of focus is generally less blurry. 

Day 38


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 26, 2020)

munson day 70ish, not the sunniest weather for the deps and weather got a little chillier and slowed things down so probably could go a few days less in warmer temps. She stinks though. Sweet rubber chem. Did Duke’s method of worm castings wk5-7 along w guano(hpk)and come calmag. also did barley from I think it was wk 4, maybe 5 I can’t remember, started using the fulpower with the barley week 6, and was using another form of fulvic acid from this feedback liquid compost my buddy makes the couple times before that and I think it helped. (I was hittin the barley in the middle of the wk, a day or 2 after the castings and hpk). topdressed dr earth flower girl wks 1 and 4, oly mtn fish compost wk 3, which I may have actually done a little later than I should’ve but no harm done. And dolomite to rebalance everything sometime in the beginning. Also, that mother earth organics liquid compost feedback. Check that stuff out, my buddies make that stuff and it’s wonderful. also realizing I coulda stripped her higherwith as many heads as she had. she was a bush and I pulled her at day 71. She coulda gone a few more days but wasn’t risking the hot weather coming thru. She’s dryin low and slow, humidity keeps spiking up around 71 and dropping back down to 57 at the lowest, temps around 65-70. Rockn and rollin. She’s a winner in my book.


----------



## Robar (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey all I don't have any pictures to throw up but I wanted to make a comment on Duke's C-99 fem's (Duke Diamond's Vault). If I remember right I bought the seeds on a black Friday type thing or some other holiday sale. Either way I paid 25.00 for 10 seeds @ SHN! Well a while back I popped one each of some different fem seeds I had to see what was what. The C-99 has had a pretty good cure going and has really shined! As per her reputation she is only a moderate producer but she definitely has her place in the garden.

The buzz on this particular offering reminds me a bit of the overwhelming sensation I got the first few times I smoked some heavy OG crosses along with a super nice headband effect. She's twisting the head screws as I type. (Stare at the screen for an unknown amount of time) The effect doesn't last all that long (15-20 min maybe?) but it does melt into a nice mellow glow. Very nice!


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 26, 2020)

I had a Duke "experience" yesterday I can share. I've been wanting to try making cookies for awhile now. So I finally made some cannabutter. I used 2 sticks of butter, a few tablespoons of water and 10 grams of Dominion G. Cooked it for 30 minutes the let is cool and solidify. Poured the excess water off the let it soften. Made a simple sugar cookie recipe. Yesterday around 3:30 in the afternoon I ate one and about 30 to 45 minute later it hit me like a brick. That's the highest I've been for a very long time. Finally was back to normal around 8:00. I'll be giving those to some friends. Too strong for this old boy haha!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jun 26, 2020)

Robar said:


> Hey all I don't have any pictures to throw up but I wanted to make a comment on Duke's C-99 fem's (Duke Diamond's Vault). If I remember right I bought the seeds on a black Friday type thing or some other holiday sale. Either way I paid 25.00 for 10 seeds @ SHN! Well a while back I popped one each of some different fem seeds I had to see what was what. The C-99 has had a pretty good cure going and has really shined! As per her reputation she is only a moderate producer but she definitely has her place in the garden.
> 
> The buzz on this particular offering reminds me a bit of the overwhelming sensation I got the first few times I smoked some heavy OG crosses along with a super nice headband effect. She's twisting the head screws as I type. (Stare at the screen for an unknown amount of time) The effect doesn't last all that long (15-20 min maybe?) but it does melt into a nice mellow glow. Very nice!


I bought two packs as well... Can't wait to pop them. It was Black Friday at SHN.


----------



## tardis (Jun 27, 2020)

I got a couple of his packs on seedsherenow which I will grow out when I am able to. Got his vortex crosses. Look forward to growing those out when I'm growing again.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 27, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I had a Duke "experience" yesterday I can share. I've been wanting to try making cookies for awhile now. So I finally made some cannabutter. I used 2 sticks of butter, a few tablespoons of water and 10 grams of Dominion G. Cooked it for 30 minutes the let is cool and solidify. Poured the excess water off the let it soften. Made a simple sugar cookie recipe. Yesterday around 3:30 in the afternoon I ate one and about 30 to 45 minute later it hit me like a brick. That's the highest I've been for a very long time. Finally was back to normal around 8:00. I'll be giving those to some friends. Too strong for this old boy haha!


right on! Good edibles are(n’t) always a winner. Sometimes it makes you go “oh shit, what was I thinking?” but sometimes it makes you go “what was I thinking about again?” I can dig that. The dominion hits me like a ton of bricks. I love what I’ve been finding. Cheers to the Duke.Can’t wait to be rollin fatties of this munson.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 27, 2020)

Robar said:


> Hey all I don't have any pictures to throw up but I wanted to make a comment on Duke's C-99 fem's (Duke Diamond's Vault). If I remember right I bought the seeds on a black Friday type thing or some other holiday sale. Either way I paid 25.00 for 10 seeds @ SHN! Well a while back I popped one each of some different fem seeds I had to see what was what. The C-99 has had a pretty good cure going and has really shined! As per her reputation she is only a moderate producer but she definitely has her place in the garden.
> 
> The buzz on this particular offering reminds me a bit of the overwhelming sensation I got the first few times I smoked some heavy OG crosses along with a super nice headband effect. She's twisting the head screws as I type. (Stare at the screen for an unknown amount of time) The effect doesn't last all that long (15-20 min maybe?) but it does melt into a nice mellow glow. Very nice!


I love that headband effect. That heavy ocular bud’s always been on the top of my list! off topic...just added a 10%thc15%cbd strain to my top 5 effects of all time the other day. Dr Leveque, heavy bass tones right in the muscles. Super stoney and nice. Pure medicine.


----------



## Robar (Jun 28, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> right on! Good edibles are(n’t) always a winner. Sometimes it makes you go “oh shit, what was I thinking?” but sometimes it makes you go “what was I thinking about again?” I can dig that. The dominion hits me like a ton of bricks. I love what I’ve been finding. Cheers to the Duke.Can’t wait to be rollin fatties of this munson.


LOL

I'm not really an edibles guy. Back in the day we used to make butter and put it on our sandwiches that we took to work for lunch. It always took me to the edge. 

Fast forward 25 years of which I hadn't had any edibles in all that time. So about 4 years ago a buddy made some cookies and gave me a couple. When I asked about dosage he was like just eat the whole thing they ain't that potent. So me having past knowledge I broke one in half and ate the small half.

Within an hour I'm on the floor in the fetal position waiting for the ride of my life to stop. 

Edibles are good for some not good for others. I always caution people to go slow when first trying it. I would probably be ok with a lower dose especially on days when i hurt so bad it's hard move.

I've thought about low dose gummies but haven't gone much farther than just thinking about it.

I also have a pack of Dominion G. Nice to hear its an ass kicker. Lotta peeps around here are into that type of smoke. I'm more of a sativa guy but also like variety.


----------



## Robar (Jun 28, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> I love that headband effect. That heavy ocular bud’s always been on the top of my list! off topic...just added a 10%thc15%cbd strain to my top 5 effects of all time the other day. Dr Leveque, heavy bass tones right in the muscles. Super stoney and nice. Pure medicine.


That is something I'm interested in. I would like to try something heavy in cbd but still having enough thc to get you there and preferably something sativa heavy.

My daytime smoke lately is one lady I picked from popping a pack of the Rev's black poison skunk. She brings motivation and appetite suppression to the table as well as a nice head buzz that is very functional for me but doesnt offer much in pain relief department. 

I also have a couple diesel double back crosses from shoreline that are pretty nice but again doesnt do much for my pain. I've read that cbd is what brings the cherry scent/flavor. I know bodhi has a cherry sativa that he uses in a couple of his lines. 

What stain does your high cbd plant come from?


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 28, 2020)

Robar said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm not really an edibles guy. Back in the day we used to make butter and put it on our sandwiches that we took to work for lunch. It always took me to the edge.
> 
> ...



Back in the day I loved getting stoned like that. Now days....not so much hahaha... I was so paranoid I was shaking. When I went out to close my flowering room door, I was very tempted to chop everything down and be done with it. So I thought "I'll just sleep on it, and if I feel the same way in the morning, I'm done". Well, I just came in from doing my daily watering and pampering out there haha.... no more cookies for me.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 28, 2020)

Robar said:


> That is something I'm interested in. I would like to try something heavy in cbd but still having enough thc to get you there and preferably something sativa heavy.
> 
> My daytime smoke lately is one lady I picked from popping a pack of the Rev's black poison skunk. She brings motivation and appetite suppression to the table as well as a nice head buzz that is very functional for me but doesnt offer much in pain relief department.
> 
> ...


It’s a strain I believe Yerba Buena bred for high cbd content. I’m not growing her personally but since smoking harlequin oil 5 or 6 yrs ago I’ve never been able to say I’ve smoked a solid cbd flower and had had superb results. Always nice and good to smoke with other flower but this stuff is a good, standalone solid smoke. Heavy hitting in the body like oldschool highs riding down the road with the bass rattling your muscles. Hopefully this blue orca haze does a similar job...the one I’m expecting it from I lost the cut of BUT she got hit with some dominion skunk pollen...it was in the freezer for almost a year so I’m hoping it was still viable...


----------



## Robar (Jun 29, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Back in the day I loved getting stoned like that. Now days....not so much hahaha... I was so paranoid I was shaking. When I went out to close my flowering room door, I was very tempted to chop everything down and be done with it. So I thought "I'll just sleep on it, and if I feel the same way in the morning, I'm done". Well, I just came in from doing my daily watering and pampering out there haha.... no more cookies for me.


Lol yep sounds like wicked ride.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jun 30, 2020)

Just pics from phone with flash on... Sorry for the low quality. 

*Purple Dahlia*



*Mom Gooey x Cinderella 99*


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jul 5, 2020)

When everything is cut and dry, I will get some pictures without flash... 

*187 - Day 49*


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 12, 2020)

I saw this seed pack being auctioned at Neptune, thought it was really cool.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jul 15, 2020)

When I heard Duke had his freedom taken away, I planted a seed in his honor. Supa Fly by Duke. Crossroad Chem x Figure Four.

I'm flowering it now and hoping Duke is hanging in there. Hopefully, all the positive contributions he's made to the world are coming back to him.

What I can tell you is Figure Four must be a powerhouse of a male. I've got incredible branching and vigor on all my Supa Fly plants.

Chem is notoriously hard to grow and touchy but the Figure Four male is making it grow like a long-stabilized IBL.

I'm buying more seeds today with the Figure Four male, it is a powerhouse. Big sale at HeadieGardens now too so it's perfect timing.

Anyone who is growing Dominion, please spread the word. Post photos. Hash tags, the whole deal. I think most of us drawn to Dominion gear don't like the limelight and just like to grow good buds behind closed doors. I think it's important we step up and help do some promotion for Duke while he's away.

I'm no expert but any good looking Dominion buds I end up with I will make sure to share.

Plant a seed for Duke.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jul 16, 2020)

Finally some pictures with the flash off... MH lighting from outside the tent. It's a work in progress. 

*187



Lavender





Mountain Berry



Stashplant

*


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jul 17, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Finally some pictures with the flash off... MH lighting from outside the tent. It's a work in progress.
> 
> *187
> 
> ...



Beautiful buds, man!

Love to see this, please keep posting these.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jul 17, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Beautiful buds, man!
> 
> Love to see this, please keep posting these.


Thank you. I think everyone on this thread is doing an amazing job. My ultimate goal is to show beginners with Duke's genetics, some research and care, you can have way better buds than these - like johnny sunset's and everyone else who posted. Hope you and your family have a great weekend.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 17, 2020)

avk210 said:


> Pic of weird lead on silver haze
> Funny you said that about the puck, same thing happened to me. I ran it a while decided I wanted to f2 my mom, popped my remaining 5, 4 popped all female. I was bummed. But kept the best, it stinks of chemical, fuel, hard to describe. After cure it starts to get a little fruity. People love it and say it stinks, I'm kinda immune to pungent odor from running dukes gear. People will be like omg you stink and I can't smell a thing. If your in colorado and want a cut lmk



Howd that SH turn out???


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jul 20, 2020)

Has anyone tried to finish plants with only 3 hours of light per day ? For some reason the plants don't look like they want to finish. Possible light leak ? There's a bud or two that make it appear that they are trying to re-veg ? Today is day 63 of flowering. Planning on doing 72 hours of darkness to see if I can get them to finish up. If they're not done by then, go to 3 hours of light ?


----------



## PrairieSkunk (Jul 20, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with Dukes gear outdoors? Planted a couple koughdrop freebies in the greenhouse just for shits. Free Duke!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jul 21, 2020)

Haven't heard much on the Dominion Diesel so I figured I'd post a photo.

Lineage is East Coast Sour Diesel x Dominion Skunk.

Day 18 of 12/12. Nice and stacked, I can already tell she will yield better than the sour. Let's see how funky she gets.

My Dominion Supa Fly (Crossroad Chem x Figure Four) are starting to put some serious stank on, as well.


----------



## skuba (Jul 21, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Finally some pictures with the flash off... MH lighting from outside the tent. It's a work in progress.
> 
> *187
> 
> ...


Is this the “clone only” Lavender?


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jul 21, 2020)

skuba said:


> Is this the “clone only” Lavender?


Purple Dahlia - sorry for the misinformation...


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 23, 2020)

Dominion G. Liking these a lot better than dominion skunk. Definitely more burn’t rubber, skunky smells. they seem frostier too. first time I ever had buds do this though, all are curling To where the tops are starting to face the ground. i’m guessing it’s some type of minor light stress, but never seen this before, only bleaching.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jul 23, 2020)

Chopped Day 66 ?

*187*



*Purple Dahlia*


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jul 24, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Chopped Day 66 ?
> 
> *187*
> 
> ...



Beautiful buds, brother! 

Nice work, I bet they smell fantastic.


----------



## avk210 (Jul 26, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Howd that SH turn out???


Still a week or two to go
Had an over crowding issue this round, abnormal female ratio, definitely gonna run this one again and see how well she does on the proper


----------



## avk210 (Jul 26, 2020)

avk210 said:


> Still a week or two to go
> Had an over crowding issue this round, abnormal female ratio, definitely gonna run this one again and see how well she does on the proper


----------



## avk210 (Jul 26, 2020)

avk210 said:


> Still a week or two to go
> Had an over crowding issue this round, abnormal female ratio, definitely gonna run this one again and see how well she does on the proper


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jul 26, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Beautiful buds, brother!
> 
> Nice work, I bet they smell fantastic.


Thank you. This round didn't go as planned due to the significant other being unfaithful. Caused lots of fuckery in the grow room, hence the re-vegging. I'm just glad I didn't get snitched on. Regardless, everything will be getting taken down for a long time. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's contributions.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jul 31, 2020)

Day 28 for Supa Fly


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 2, 2020)

Supa Fly at Day 30

I ended up with 4 females out of 5 germinated, stoked I have 8 seeds left to germinate. I'm a fan of this one so far. Lots of vigor.


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 2, 2020)

View attachment P1444483.JPG
187 and Mountain Berry. Cant figure out how to get the second pic to show but its giving a link ^

MB had the craziest BONDO smell ever... noxious! Both were a breeze to grow, yielded well, with very high quality flowers. High is more narcotic than I was expecting, as seems to be his style of selection!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 4, 2020)

*Supa Fly*​



*Dominion Diesel*​


----------



## i0dineAlf (Aug 9, 2020)

Totally forgot about dry pics... Everyone has been blown away with the Purple Dahlia (only thing I've given out so far). They like it so much, they don't even want to try anything else. I'll see if I can grab a couple pics from the jars. Regardless, here is Mountain Berry - which was getting cleaned up tonight. I just grabbed a random nug, so no judging!  Same nug, just with flash off/on from a shitty phone. Will reduce size of pictures in the future. God bless.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 12, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Totally forgot about dry pics... Everyone has been blown away with the Purple Dahlia (only thing I've given out so far). They like it so much, they don't even want to try anything else. I'll see if I can grab a couple pics from the jars. Regardless, here is Mountain Berry - which was getting cleaned up tonight. I just grabbed a random nug, so no judging!  Same nug, just with flash off/on from a shitty phone. Will reduce size of pictures in the future. God bless.
> 
> View attachment 4649261
> 
> View attachment 4649262



Dank, brother! Looks like some great smoke. What's the smell like on the Mountain Berry? 

Happy to hear that about the Purple Dahlia. Lavender was one of the first "named" strains I ever smoked so this cross has intrigued me. Looking forward to seeing your photos and hearing about the smoke.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Aug 12, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Dank, brother! Looks like some great smoke. What's the smell like on the Mountain Berry?
> 
> Happy to hear that about the Purple Dahlia. Lavender was one of the first "named" strains I ever smoked so this cross has intrigued me. Looking forward to seeing your photos and hearing about the smoke.


Thank you for the compliment.  I have a hard time perfecting the drying. However, it smells fucking awesome. Reeks of fruit, and possibly berry. *Most* people in non-legal states, who don't have a good hookup, have never smelled anything like this before. I can guarantee you that.

As far as the purple dahlia, it smells of orange/citrus and maybe a little something else on the back end ? Can't put my finger on it, but definitely smells completely different than the Mountain Berry. Way more citrus/orange/candy. I'm super happy with both. I'm in a legal state, just can't grow here. So I've been pretty careless about sending pics through my phone. I will have to do a little back-tracking but will get those purple dahlia pics asap. The dahlia is definitely an indica, but it just feels good. Puts you in your happy place. It does not necessarily crush you and all of your dreams.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 14, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Thank you for the compliment.  I have a hard time perfecting the drying. However, it smells fucking awesome. Reeks of fruit, and possibly berry. *Most* people in non-legal states, who don't have a good hookup, have never smelled anything like this before. I can guarantee you that.
> 
> As far as the purple dahlia, it smells of orange/citrus and maybe a little something else on the back end ? Can't put my finger on it, but definitely smells completely different than the Mountain Berry. Way more citrus/orange/candy. I'm super happy with both. I'm in a legal state, just can't grow here. So I've been pretty careless about sending pics through my phone. I will have to do a little back-tracking but will get those purple dahlia pics asap. The dahlia is definitely an indica, but it just feels good. Puts you in your happy place. It does not necessarily crush you and all of your dreams.



Man, that sounds killer all around. Enjoying the fruits of your hard work at the end of a good harvest is the best feeling.

You can tell Duke puts his lifes energy into his breeding. It really shows. Hope he's hanging in there.

Here's one of the 4 phenos of Supa Fly coming along. Duke sets the standard for breeder information. His info is perfect.


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 14, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Man, that sounds killer all around. Enjoying the fruits of your hard work at the end of a good harvest is the best feeling.
> 
> You can tell Duke puts his lifes energy into his breeding. It really shows. Hope he's hanging in there.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome ! How’s the smell on those girls ?


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I got these in the mail today.
> I don't buy many seeds anymore, but I had to get a refund for a pack of Obsouls Adub X Alien Irene.
> Only 3 out of 10 germinated. So I got one pack with the credit I had, and I bought the other.
> View attachment 4549130View attachment 4549132




Dude... I have GOT to grab a pack of those Sensi Hashplant x Afghanis... Been eyeing those out for too long, placing order tonight! I also beat myself up for skipping out on the collaboration between Duke and Mr. soul... The Grimmdica... I've seen the reports and it is so close to an old Afghani line here in Kentucky that's likely long lost but definitely not forgotten. I'm working on gathering all these old Kentucky heirlooms back up... After seeing what weed has become today it scares me to see them so scarce and some even completely gone... Because nothing else compares to it, have not came across anything else that hits as hard and performs as well as some of these Kentucky Heirlooms... Dont get me wrong, theres a few and several runners up, but definitely on a lower level!

I just recieved a pack of Granny in the box this morning...  I'm looking for that coffee bean/skunk/nag champa pheno that Duke told me about a year ago. I think it is less common, but he says it's in there. Anyone found this pheno in the Granny yet?


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 14, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Dude... I have GOT to grab a pack of those Sensi Hashplant x Afghanis... Been eyeing those out for too long, placing order tonight! I also beat myself up for skipping out on the collaboration between Duke and Mr. soul... The Grimmdica... I've seen the reports and it is so close to an old Afghani line here in Kentucky that's likely long lost but definitely not forgotten. I'm working on gathering all these old Kentucky heirlooms back up... After seeing what weed has become today it scares me to see them so scarce and some even completely gone... Because nothing else compares to it, have not came across anything else that hits as hard and performs as well as some of these Kentucky Heirlooms... Dont get me wrong, theres a few and several runners up, but definitely on a lower level!
> 
> I'm just recieved a pack of Granny in the box this morning... I'm looking for that coffee bean/skunk/nag champa pheno that Duke told me about a year ago. I think it is less common, but he says it's in there. Anyone found this pheno in the Granny yet?


I just checked and there were only 5 packs in stock. Now there are 4


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 14, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I just checked and there were only 5 packs in stock. Now there are 4


Haha... So I'm the reason you scored a pack of Dukes beans today huh? Awesome to know! Great energy! I'm gonna grab one. I have a buddy on insta that has a couple packs of it available also, and for only $75 each! I think I'm gonna grab those too, do a pheno hunt with a bigger variation!


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 14, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Haha... So I'm the reason you scored a pack of Dukes beans today huh? Awesome to know! Great energy! I'm gonna grab one. I have a buddy on insta that has a couple packs of it available also, and for only $75 each! I think I'm gonna grab those too, do a pheno hunt with a bigger variation!


Yeah, it kinda sounds like something I've been looking for. I remember back in the early 2000s they talked about Sensi's hashplant having that old school hashy flavor but somehow they changed the recipe on it or something and it wasn't what it use to be. Hopefully they used one of the older versions of it for this cross. I think people's interpretation of "hashy" flavor varies. It's unique and hard to describe. But once you've had it, you won't forget it. There's nothing fruity or floral about it. The very best weed I had in the 60s and 70s had that nice Blonde Lebanese hash flavor that kinda made your lungs rattle a little on the inhale. And you should be looking for a place to sit for awhile haha...


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 14, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Looks awesome ! How’s the smell on those girls ?


Thanks, johny, I appreciate that.

All 4 smell great so far. 2 smell like Chemdog and Kush, 1 smells Chemdog like, and one has like a sour pink lemonade chem smell. Very intoxicating.

The smells on all of them have become more and more pronounced the longer they flower. They seem to smell a bit different from week to week. I've got a lot of Chem and Kush flowering now so it'll be interesting to see which ones really stand out after smoking.

Chems and OGs can be notoriously finicky but that's not the case with this one. It's very clear that Duke did a huge selection to work and find his Figure Four male.

I think I'll join you guys and get another Dominion pack myself!

I went for the *Rowdy Chem*, _*Chemdog 91 Skunk VA x Figure Four *_as I feel Duke really worked something special and vigorous with the Figure Four. The more we all come together and support Duke now as a community, the better.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 15, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Yeah, it kinda sounds like something I've been looking for. I remember back in the early 2000s they talked about Sensi's hashplant having that old school hashy flavor but somehow they changed the recipe on it or something and it wasn't what it use to be. Hopefully they used one of the older versions of it for this cross. I think people's interpretation of "hashy" flavor varies. It's unique and hard to describe. But once you've had it, you won't forget it. There's nothing fruity or floral about it. The very best weed I had in the 60s and 70s had that nice Blonde Lebanese hash flavor that kinda made your lungs rattle a little on the inhale. And you should be looking for a place to sit for awhile haha...


Duke used an old Sensi Hashplant for that cross as well as an old Afghani. Should have what you are looking for. I just took a sample bud at day 56 from the PNWHP/BLACK Dom x Super Skunk and it had some strong hash flavors, also looks like the hashplant! One of the frostiest plants in the garden and hits like a train... Nothing but hours of bliss, euphoria, pain relief and treats my ptsd like nothing else! I'll try and get pics up soon over on the AKBB thread...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 16, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I know some about the Romulan. Its a good couch lock 75% Indica, can make some dizzy if its a good pheno. Its originally clone only, Federation Seeds backcrossed it until IBL, but was discontinued long ago.
> 
> Cant really speculate on the Burmese.


You can now get the original Romulan Genetics from the family of the Original Breeder. Original Breeder died.



https://l.instagram.com/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fromulan-genetics.weebly.com%2F&e=ATMmb4_tVZoP8FteksFvk-X1MLGw2uWPSf-bMgdq7tGq81vL3SNgBDpuzQl8Cmz3HJ3cNgCKEgBwLYmo6u4DIKXmRHtPO0yoUilHXg&s=1


----------



## i0dineAlf (Aug 16, 2020)

A few quick pics... The buds actually look brighter in person. Took the pics around midnight - horrible lighting.

Stashplant No Flash



Stashplant Flash



Pinebomb Flash



Pinebomb Jar


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 17, 2020)

Haven't updated on the _Dominion Diesel _in a while.

I'm a big fan of East Coast Sour Diesel and I know Duke has the real cut. I've been wanting to try his Dominion Skunk so this strain is perfect.

As many know, ECSD is fantastic herb but doesn't yield as well as others and can be very finicky (like so many of the best).

The Dominion Skunk male added some great characteristics to the plant. Shorter internode length and vigor are two I've noticed so far.

I only have one genotype to evaluate this run but I've got high hopes. She smells very unique and the sour comes through very strongly.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 20, 2020)

Supa Fly, Day 45


----------



## i0dineAlf (Aug 20, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Supa Fly, Day 45


Do you like this or the Dominion Diesel more, in regard to the current smell... ? Bought a few packs of the Dominion Diesel but everything is put on hold for awhile. Killer pics as always.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 20, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Do you like this or the Dominion Diesel more, in regard to the current smell... ? Bought a few packs of the Dominion Diesel but everything is put on hold for awhile. Killer pics as always.


Thanks, brother. That is a difficult question. As for the current smell, Dominion Diesel has the most intriguing scent. There's also one particular Supa Fly pheno that is right up there with it. They all smell really good, the difference is most in how strong the odour is. 

I'll make sure to update on them as they finish flowering and get harvested and smoked.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Aug 21, 2020)

Mom Gooey x Cinderella 99 - Flash



Mom Gooey x Cinderella 99 - No Flash


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 22, 2020)

Dominion Diesel coming along strong. This gal smells incredible.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 23, 2020)

Supa Fly at Day 50


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 23, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Dude... I have GOT to grab a pack of those Sensi Hashplant x Afghanis... Been eyeing those out for too long, placing order tonight! I also beat myself up for skipping out on the collaboration between Duke and Mr. soul... The Grimmdica... I've seen the reports and it is so close to an old Afghani line here in Kentucky that's likely long lost but definitely not forgotten. I'm working on gathering all these old Kentucky heirlooms back up... After seeing what weed has become today it scares me to see them so scarce and some even completely gone... Because nothing else compares to it, have not came across anything else that hits as hard and performs as well as some of these Kentucky Heirlooms... Dont get me wrong, theres a few and several runners up, but definitely on a lower level!
> 
> I just recieved a pack of Granny in the box this morning...  I'm looking for that coffee bean/skunk/nag champa pheno that Duke told me about a year ago. I think it is less common, but he says it's in there. Anyone found this pheno in the Granny yet?


Sensi Hashplant x Afghani.

These are by far the shortest plants I've grown and they are all very uniform.
They smell of sweet and acrid hash syrup, no grape or other purple smells detected.
I'll be plucking these in a a week or so.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 24, 2020)

This Supa Fly genotype smells incredible.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 26, 2020)

Lucky Dog/Dominion Collaboration

With Skunk VA and Duke Diamond doing the breeding, you can't go wrong.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 30, 2020)

Dominion Diesel, bred by Duke Diamond Dominion Seed Company


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 1, 2020)

Dominion Diesel & Supa Fly by Duke Diamond


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 2, 2020)

Supa Fly by Duke Diamond


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 5, 2020)

I grew out three of the Dominion diesel and have been testing the results, they are months into cure at this point. I did keep two of the plants. I wanted to try and select towards the sour diesel, I’ve not seen it with my own eyes and grown it however so I made an assumption that the more spear tipped budded smaller plants were likely the diesel leaners. The chem/skunk leaning plant is pretty obvious as it’s much more stout and was a dark green during veg whereas the diesel was more of a lime green and seemed to just not be doing as well, generally small and not exuding obvious vigor. The more robust plant has rounder buds that are more towards a fuel rank funk with a tinge of an acidic note. They both smells like a tangy mustard, I have never smelled it before, but the stout has a fuel thing with some acid and the other, pointy budded plants have a more pronounced acidity with a different sort of sour rancid gas and seems more zesty.

effect wise they are similar potency wise but the stout plant is more sedative with an alert but somewhat slow or meditative drawl like state and the spear tipped more foxtaily buds give me a sativa like come up with a sustain in focus with a positive energizing alertness and a relaxed body that is slightly rooted down but in calming way not really a tiring or super narcotic way.

I am not a big fan of narcotic weed in general (I think) And have mostly been growing sativas or hybrids and making some seeds for my own purposes nerding out, I don’t actively smoke them. However I now understand what people mean when they say gas or fuel really gets you stoned and works all the time. Either of these phenos(Geno’s?) is a go to for “will get me high in the full sense of the word, way” The diesel leaner is not so night time friendly I guess and is very nice during the day. Kind of like being a kid, gives a similar energy boost to the Panama red I’ve got but maybe in a more amplified “energetic” way, the Panama is clear headed but a little hallucinatory whereas the diesel energy is more purposeful and directed, more like a shot of energy in a motivating way, I suspect the less refined side of this high would be “racy” or “anxiety inducing” but it doesn’t do either and is by no means too psychedelic to disrupt your ability to function. I really like the diesel leaner, if anyone has more info about actual sour diesel as it would pertain to choosing a plant out of these seeds that expresses diesel traits I’d be stoked to hear about it.

I have heard that diesel/chem/og are finicky and I am only just recently trying them out for myself, with the dominion diesel, and two silverchem phenos I popped that are currently growing. At first I was skeptical because I’m growing organically etc with teas and ewc etc and generally never really think to hard of plants individual needs other than in the general care/love of the plants. But these two diesels on the lighter green side are definitely weird. A friend who has the diesel leaner growing amongst other varieties has many others just crushing on the deck but the diesel is lagging, I suspect there is something I don’t know about. I have heard that Chems/og are mineral hungry or possibly hungry in general? I was going on the lighter feed side as it seems duke warned against over feeding.

Both were revegged at the end of flower and did so quite quickly around a week or so if I remember correctly. I ended up killing the very runty diesel leaner and kept one chem/skunk and one diesel. They both clone easily with what I assume is the chem/skunk leaner being more robust in general.

I’m not sure which representation aligns with what duke intended effect wise but both are good and are strong, with one being more sedative couch meditation chill weed on the narcotic side and the other being a well balanced positive motivational energy that also keeps you relaxed that is more focused and clear minded. When I was younger I really did not enjoy electric forceful energy from weed but this is a perfect balance of clean energy and relaxation for your nervous system. Like a jitter/scatterbrain free coffee.

I also am baked(elevated) on it now and can’t seem to stop rambling, so there is also that. Thumbs up, I want to keep these around and learn how to grow the diesel a bit better if anyone has tips or suggestions about its particular quirks. Or OG/Chem also as I am growing skunk_va’s silverchem as well. Most unique plants I’ve grown outside the pure sativas, very cool structure and general vibe.

I did manage to pollinate the chem/skunk leaner with some Space Monkey and will probably try out those seeds looking for a very gassy heavy hitter just to see what that’s all about.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 5, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> I grew out three of the Dominion diesel and have been testing the results, they are months into cure at this point. I did keep two of the plants. I wanted to try and select towards the sour diesel, I’ve not seen it with my own eyes and grown it however so I made an assumption that the more spear tipped budded smaller plants were likely the diesel leaners. The chem/skunk leaning plant is pretty obvious as it’s much more stout and was a dark green during veg whereas the diesel was more of a lime green and seemed to just not be doing as well, generally small and not exuding obvious vigor. The more robust plant has rounder buds that are more towards a fuel rank funk with a tinge of an acidic note. They both smells like a tangy mustard, I have never smelled it before, but the stout has a fuel thing with some acid and the other, pointy budded plants have a more pronounced acidity with a different sort of sour rancid gas and seems more zesty.


Nice write up! Details like this are really helpful.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 5, 2020)

Supa Fly (Crossroad Chem x Figure Four) by Duke Diamond


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 5, 2020)

Dominion Diesel 
(East Coast Sour Diesel x Dominion Skunk)


----------



## skuba (Sep 5, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> I grew out three of the Dominion diesel and have been testing the results, they are months into cure at this point. I did keep two of the plants. I wanted to try and select towards the sour diesel, I’ve not seen it with my own eyes and grown it however so I made an assumption that the more spear tipped budded smaller plants were likely the diesel leaners. The chem/skunk leaning plant is pretty obvious as it’s much more stout and was a dark green during veg whereas the diesel was more of a lime green and seemed to just not be doing as well, generally small and not exuding obvious vigor. The more robust plant has rounder buds that are more towards a fuel rank funk with a tinge of an acidic note. They both smells like a tangy mustard, I have never smelled it before, but the stout has a fuel thing with some acid and the other, pointy budded plants have a more pronounced acidity with a different sort of sour rancid gas and seems more zesty.
> 
> effect wise they are similar potency wise but the stout plant is more sedative with an alert but somewhat slow or meditative drawl like state and the spear tipped more foxtaily buds give me a sativa like come up with a sustain in focus with a positive energizing alertness and a relaxed body that is slightly rooted down but in calming way not really a tiring or super narcotic way.
> 
> ...


Sour diesel grows pretty big and isn’t too finicky ime. It grows tall, not as lanky as og, and makes big spear shaped buds. It’s not particularly hard to grow except for the fact that it’s a long flower (11 weeks or so). The buds are on the looser side and will keep putting white hairs out forever. Dried it smells skunky, with another smell I can’t quite describe, but once you smell it you’ll know sour d. The sour also has a more energetic high, that fades into a stoney sleepier thing after an hour or two. Sounds like you got some nice plants!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 5, 2020)

ECSD is not sour diesel! It’s similar but it’s not sour diesel. It was a cross made by Dr. Greenthumb. But it is a dark green plant and lanky like an og as stated, it is very responsive to its environment (finicky), in the sense that if you want it to finish right you have to nail it, just like sour d. It will always finish ok as it’s a strong plant, clones itself lol I would call the smell citrus of some kind, but muted and understated with some mild forest notes of damp humus, moss, and pine. Hah, how was that? The taste is mild lemon pepper and dankness that’s more of a fleeting dankness compared to sour diesel that has the dankness all up in your face.


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 6, 2020)

Good to know about the ECSD, I figured something along those lines was going on. I do enjoy the plants I kept and we’ll see how they go on another round.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 6, 2020)

Dominion Diesel
(East Coast Sour Diesel x Dominion Skunk)


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 6, 2020)

I dropped ten Local Skunk seeds into some rapid rooters a couple of days ago.
Still have three seeds left in the fridge for a rainy day.
Really looking forward to seeing if this strain is as potent as claimed.
Duke’s gear seems to live up to a lot of the hype, from what I’ve seen, so I’m pretty sure that I’m in good hands.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I dropped ten Local Skunk seeds into some rapid rooters a couple of days ago.
> Still have three seeds left in the fridge for a rainy day.
> Really looking forward to seeing if this strain is as potent as claimed.
> Duke’s gear seems to live up to a lot of the hype, from what I’ve seen, so I’m pretty sure that I’m in good hands.


I got a sample when visiting my son in Seattle, that sample was impressive! Very expansive, super tasty, definitely a winner!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I got a sample when visiting my son in Seattle, that sample was impressive! Very expansive, super tasty, definitely a winner!


Right on! Local Skunk was all sold out when I looked but I've heard nothing but positive feedback about it.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

Local and granny are both excellent on another level in my opinion.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I got a sample when visiting my son in Seattle, that sample was impressive! Very expansive, super tasty, definitely a winner!





HydroOrganicFla said:


> Right on! Local Skunk was all sold out when I looked but I've heard nothing but positive feedback about it.





colocowboy said:


> Local and granny are both excellent on another level in my opinion.


Local Skunk had so much universal praise that I sought these seeds out at all costs.
I’m planning on using one, or two, of the males in a breeding program.
My Grape Ape, and Sherbet, will get pollinated for sure.
If I’m lucky one special Local Skunk lady will stand out and she’ll get the same treatment as the two above.
Having hundreds of Local Skunk IBL, F2’s, or whatever you want to call them, seeds to sift through for years to come sounds pretty damn nice to me.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> ECSD is not sour diesel! It’s similar but it’s not sour diesel. It was a cross made by Dr. Greenthumb. But it is a dark green plant and lanky like an og as stated, it is very responsive to its environment (finicky), in the sense that if you want it to finish right you have to nail it, just like sour d. It will always finish ok as it’s a strong plant, clones itself lol I would call the smell citrus of some kind, but muted and understated with some mild forest notes of damp humus, moss, and pine. Hah, how was that? The taste is mild lemon pepper and dankness that’s more of a fleeting dankness compared to sour diesel that has the dankness all up in your face.View attachment 4674735


Ummm I gotta ask are you sure your correct on the ecsd vs sour d in this cross?? I am 90% sure duke would use the aj cut witch is the one I grew for years long called aj Sour d but the name was changed to ecsd so not to call it asshole joes lol. Super gassy funky terps and tiny single bladed dark green leaves as it foxtails...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 7, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Ummm I gotta ask are you sure your correct on the ecsd vs sour d in this cross?? I am 90% sure duke would use the aj cut witch is the one I grew for years long called aj Sour d but the name was changed to ecsd so not to call it asshole joes lol. Super gassy funky terps and tiny single bladed dark green leaves as it foxtails... View attachment 4676305


There is so much confusion in these it’s crazy. AJ’s cut is real sour diesel but his cut drifted, aj and jj talked about it on the air when they squashed their bad blood. ECSD is not aj’s cut, but I didn’t identify this cross.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Sep 7, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Right on! Local Skunk was all sold out when I looked but I've heard nothing but positive feedback about it.


It's available at headiegardens, if you're interested. Hope you and your family have a great Labor Day.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 7, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> It's available at headiegardens, if you're interested. Hope you and your family have a great Labor Day.


Same to you! Thanks for the heads up, I appreciate that.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 7, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> There is so much confusion in these it’s crazy. AJ’s cut is real sour diesel but his cut drifted, aj and jj talked about it on the air when they squashed their bad blood. ECSD is not aj’s cut, but I didn’t identify this cross.


I was curious myself as to which cut Duke used for the Dominion Diesel and this was what I found.


*Breeder Notes from Duke:*

_Lineage is E.C.S.D x Dominion Skunk and for the questions about what sour is it, it's the gal we had way back, doesn't stretch like the other sours, grows more like the mass skunk side. Stinks, high caylx to leaf ratio, sour , lemonhead candy, grapefruit, chem type flavour that lingers. Ripe at ten, best in my opinion at 11 weeks. As for the hybrid, from the few plants observed the smells go towards the ecsd and others hand a rankness blended in. Doubled in size, 65 days give or take on ripeness and one had the nice sour d flavour, others had awesome flavour too, but one really stood out. _

I believe he's referring to the cut below, which to me is sour diesel._ 

Photo: *JetLife175 icmag. *

Sour Diesel, 2006

_


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 7, 2020)

Well, there’s a misnomer in there! I been searching for a cut of real sour d for a bit. I have a cut of ecsd, it’s not “the sour diesel.” These three cuts are labeled separately with phinest. I will say it’s similar, very similar.


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 7, 2020)

When it gets to this point of name confusion I’m just going to have to accept what the seeds give me. I would like if it was as legit SD as possible but I do like the effect so it’s all good.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 7, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> I was curious myself as to which cut Duke used for the Dominion Diesel and this was what I found.
> 
> 
> *Breeder Notes from Duke:*
> ...


Nice research! Those dark green single blades and the smell are my best markers of what I want in sour d. I grew it from 2010-2013 loved it so much.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 8, 2020)

Supa Fly (Crossroad Chem x Figure Four) almost ready for harvesting.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## JHashmore (Sep 11, 2020)

Anyone grown Munson? I’m thinking of growing some but have many other seeds as well. Any reports are appreciated.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 11, 2020)

Supa Fly (_Crossroad Chem x Figure Four) _by Duke Diamond

-Harvested at *68 days
-*Breeder Flowering Time: 60-68 days

If you've got the dough to pick up one of Duke's strains that utilize his Figure Four male, don't wait. It's _really _good weed.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 11, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Supa Fly (_Crossroad Chem x Figure Four) _by Duke Diamond
> 
> -Harvested at *68 days
> -*Breeder Flowering Time: 60-68 days
> ...


looks amazing! How’s she smell ?


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 11, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> looks amazing! How’s she smell ?


Thank you! Really, really good. Like 60% Chemdog 91, 30% sour diesel, 10% earthy kush.

It is stinking up the whole joint!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 11, 2020)

Is duke still in the pokey? Not seeing the go fund me thing anymore, just curious, thanks


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 12, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Is duke still in the pokey? Not seeing the go fund me thing anymore, just curious, thanks


+1 i was wondering the same thing


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 12, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> +1 i was wondering the same thing


Yes, he is. I'm trying to keep his name in the conversation as best I can for one grower. Trying to support. 

These days, it seems if you're not actively promoting people forget about you.

Duke has some great genetics for a really affordable price.

Most importantly, his strains get you high as a giraffes ass.


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 12, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Is duke still in the pokey? Not seeing the go fund me thing anymore, just curious, thanks


He's still in the county jail according to James Bean. He was just able to get ahold of an mp3 player and is writing a book for growers. It just feels so messed up a guy like that is stuck there. It's making me stay grateful no matter what and I think of him a lot.
Here's some cool videos for those who haven't seen 'em.


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=old+dominion+duke+diamond


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2020)

I remember one time he just started a live ig, I had just joined that thing, and he was just like hey everybody let’s talk and he was making chili over a campfire talking about growing and breeding. Super chill dude.


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I remember one time he just started a live ig, I had just joined that thing, and he was just like hey everybody let’s talk and he was making chili over a campfire talking about growing and breeding. Super chill dude.


Do you know if he ever made that talk available? I don’t use IG and I remember him saying he would repost or keep it around because I believe he dispenses some organic wisdom in that chat, but it’s hard for me to keep my finger on the pulse while also actively ignoring most of Babylon.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 12, 2020)

All ten of the Local Skunk’s that I planted are above ground and growing.
I’ll be transplanting them into three gallon containers later in the week.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> Do you know if he ever made that talk available? I don’t use IG and I remember him saying he would repost or keep it around because I believe he dispenses some organic wisdom in that chat, but it’s hard for me to keep my finger on the pulse while also actively ignoring most of Babylon.


I don’t know if he saved that post, it was a good one. I remember him making a lot of good recommendations in that post, such as sulphur to support terp production in flower.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I don’t know if he saved that post, it was a good one. I remember him making a lot of good recommendations in that post, such as sulphur to support terp production in flower.


I pretty sure the link to the audio of that talk have been posted in here a ways back


----------



## i0dineAlf (Sep 13, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I pretty sure the link to the audio of that talk have been posted in here a ways back


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 13, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


>


Thank you! can't wait to listen to these love when duke drops knowledge


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 13, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> Thank you! can't wait to listen to these love when duke drops knowledge


Thank you from me, as well! I'll give this a listen while working in the garden.


----------



## danktechno (Sep 14, 2020)

These landed in my mailbox today. How did I do on my selections? Did I screw up for not getting Dominion Diesel, Dominion G or HooDoo?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 14, 2020)

The Dominion G is a must have if you can get it. All of its good weed though, but Im partial to the stuff that has the Skelly/Sk1 Male.

Ive grown out, and have cuts of
Local
Dominion Skunk
Granny Skunk.
I also bought a Local cut off of Strainly that was tested at 27% THC. Theres killer shit in every pack. I also recommend doing something with the males. When this stuff is gone, its gone. I hope someone preserved Duke Original Breeding genetics.

Id F2 all you can.

I got big plans on breeding this stuff with some heavy duty Haze hybrids.

Only thing I dont like about the ones Ive mentioned is they are slow growing. Id love to have one that would get huge, an was fast growing.

Most everything about what weve done is super good stuff. All of it looks similar, and is like hash/resin balls. Taste is different though. 

Out of the 3 I mentioned, it would be difficult to say which one is Best. The best phenos of all 3 strains are nothing short of super potent stuff. Great tasting, super long lasting. Shit tastes good all the way down to the roach. All of it.

I still have packs of the Skunkband, Granny, probably 2000 F2 of the Local. Munson, Dominion Skunk, Polecat Bx, Dominion G. Sis.

Several of these weve not grown out. I really like the Dominion Skunk.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 15, 2020)

*Smoke Report*​
*Breeder:* _Duke Diamond, Dominion Seed Co._
*Strain:* _Supa Fly_
*Pheno: *_VA Beach_
*Mother: *_Lucky Dog Seed Co.'s Crossroad Chem_
*Father: *_Figure Four (Triangle Kush x (Airborne G13 x Skelly x Skunk 1)_
*Harvest Day:* _68_
*Yield: *_Medium-High_
*Smell: *_60% Chemdog 91, 20% sour diesel, 20% og kush, FANTASTIC_
*Taste: *_lip-smacking Kush, tastes great_
*Effects:* _Happy weed. The Chemdog shines through. Very resinous, gets both the body and mind feeling good. Just a hit or two would be enough to catch a buzz for an experienced smoker. Would be equally suitable for unwinding after a long day or going on an excursion. An all around great smoke.

_


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Sep 17, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


>


“Rule one of knife fighting; rule one of a knife fight is don't get into a knife fight....” 

I laughed so hard but in all seriousness thanks for saving and sharing these. I managed to grab myself a pack of local skunk the other day and am pretty stoked to get them going.


----------



## danktechno (Sep 17, 2020)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> “Rule one of knife fighting; rule one of a knife fight is don't get into a knife fight....”
> 
> I laughed so hard but in all seriousness thanks for saving and sharing these. I managed to grab myself a pack of local skunk the other day and am pretty stoked to get them going.


Where did you find the local skunk and how much per pack?


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Sep 17, 2020)

danktechno said:


> Where did you find the local skunk and how much per pack?


Speakeasy although I believe it’s only accessible through their VIP vault. Wish I was in the position to grab more, it was definitely hard to choose.

Price is 120, if you’re interested I can see if they can give me a special link to provide you with. 

They also usually release the vip stuff to the general public after a period of time so you could keep an eye out on their site.


----------



## Qube (Sep 17, 2020)

danktechno said:


> Where did you find the local skunk and how much per pack?



Headie Gardens had it last I checked, yesterday. Also all Duke's gear is $65 per pack and buy 3 get 1 free! 

I already had the local skunk from last year, but I just ordered Polecat BX, Burnout Chem, Supa Fly, and Dominion Diesel. Total with shipping $205, you really can't beat that.


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Sep 17, 2020)

Qube said:


> Headie Gardens had it last I checked, yesterday. Also all Duke's gear is $65 per pack and buy 3 get 1 free!
> 
> I already had the local skunk from last year, but I just ordered Polecat BX, Burnout Chem, Supa Fly, and Dominion Diesel. Total with shipping $205, you really can't beat that.


That is a steal, wish I took that route.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah man, thats giving it away for that price. I love all the stuff with the SK1/Skelly in it. We F2d the Local a while back, and have a bunch of seeds, and I bought a Local cut off of Instagram who was friends with DDVA, and also have one from a pack we grew. The Instagram Pheno tested at 27% THC. All of it is extra good stuff though when the best of the best phenos are compared from each strain.

Ive got several packs of every strain he made with the Skelly/Sk1 male. The best phenos from any one of them is a keeper.



.


----------



## jtronic (Sep 17, 2020)

Qube said:


> Headie Gardens had it last I checked, yesterday. Also all Duke's gear is $65 per pack and buy 3 get 1 free!
> 
> I already had the local skunk from last year, but I just ordered Polecat BX, Burnout Chem, Supa Fly, and Dominion Diesel. Total with shipping $205, you really can't beat that.


I cant seem to find this website. Do you have a link?

Thanks


----------



## Qube (Sep 17, 2020)

jtronic said:


> I cant seem to find this website. Do you have a link?
> 
> Thanks








Headie Gardens







headiegardens.com


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 17, 2020)

I told myself I wouldn't buy any more seeds until after my next harvest but I saw Headie Gardens was down to just a few packs of Rowdy Chem so I made sure to grab one. I think there's only a couple left.

At the price offered now, you can't miss. Plus, it's a 13 pack.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 18, 2020)

With all of this talk about Duke retiring I figured this was a worth while investment towards my gardens future.
It also takes the pressure off of trying to make Local Skunk F2’s this run.


----------



## danktechno (Sep 26, 2020)

Dominion seed fall promo at headie gardens


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFnBaKahcgc/


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 26, 2020)

danktechno said:


> Dominion seed fall promo at headie gardens
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFnBaKahcgc/


I’d love to get some of those ssh crosses, but I’ve already got packs of of pretty much everything dukes got out currently....... accept the koughdrop that’s is. The bean hoarders dilemma How bad do I need those seeds ? haha. To be honest I’m probably gonna pick up something from the Bodhi drop. At least I will get stuff I don’t already have in the vault.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 26, 2020)

Glad they restocked the Rowdy Chem, I might grab another one of those just to have. That Figure Four male is no joke, in my opinion.

I've got a few Rowdy Chems going just to evaluate the strain. 

The Dominion Diesel is good too. Germinate a 13 pack and you'll get a nice stable sour dominant one, most likely. I just flowered one female to check it out and it is very good.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 27, 2020)

Anybody heard any updates on Duke's status? Hopefully he gets out soon.

Forgive my ignorance but is his family taking care of his company and plants? I know Duke has a great library of mother plants, a veritable encyclopedia of cannabis. I know Duke and the cannabis community as a whole wouldn't want to lose that.

He had a lot of projects going when he got jammed up, I wonder what's going on with all that.

Of course, knowing how Duke seems to be, he probably had a plan in place for if anything ever went down. He's done time before and seems to be pretty pragmatic.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 27, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Anybody heard any updates on Duke's status? Hopefully he gets out soon.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but is his family taking care of his company and plants? I know Duke has a great library of mother plants, a veritable encyclopedia of cannabis. I know Duke and the cannabis community as a whole wouldn't want to lose that.
> 
> ...



this is the update on duke from page 40 
He's still in the county jail according to James Bean. He was just able to get ahold of an mp3 player and is writing a book for growers. It just feels so messed up a guy like that is stuck there. It's making me stay grateful no matter what and I think of him a lot.
Here's some cool videos for those who haven't seen 'em.


----------



## RichRoots (Sep 27, 2020)

I heard all of his breeding stock & parent plants got stolen.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 27, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I heard all of his breeding stock & parent plants got stolen.


Fuck....if that's true his releases will become highly coveted. Glad I have my stock in the vault


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 27, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I heard all of his breeding stock & parent plants got stolen.


I sure hope not, but even if true I’m sure old Duke knows enough to never put all his eggs in one basket lol.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 27, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I heard all of his breeding stock & parent plants got stolen.


Wait, what? That is a big deal.

What happened there?


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 27, 2020)

On a positive note...

*Smoke Report*​

*Breeder:* _Duke Diamond, Dominion Seed Co. _
*Strain*: _Dominion Diesel _
*Pheno:* _Mitchell's Cove_
*Mother:* _East Coast Sour Diesel _
*Father:* _Dominion Skunk _
*Harvest Day:* _74_
*Yield:* _Medium_

*Grow notes*: _Grew only 1 female phenotype of Dominion Diesel to get a feel for the strain. Judging based on this one example, it's well worth it to hunt a pack. None of the headaches of growing Sour Diesel, not stretchy, better internode length and yield and tastes much like sour. This example isn't full on sour tasting but the Dominion Skunk influence melds really well with the Sour Diesel. What I will do is germinate the rest of them and just search for the greasiest most sour representation that retains yield and stability. Even the one I have which isn't full on sour is sour enough to have a little bit of "that sour smell". I harvested at day 74 due to schedule, taking it longer (and pushing it harder) would have been optimal. Plucked 2 bananas out of tops at Day 60 (most likely my fault, I made many mistakes), otherwise no issues whatsoever. _

*Smell:* _40% Sour Diesel, 50% moist, fertile soil 10% musty Indica _

*Taste:* _30% sour diesel, 70% fresh, good soil. Very pleasing flavour. Earthy. A very difficult taste to describe but it's very good. This wouldn't be the keeper pheno for a sour diesel leaner but shows the potential. _

*Effects:*_ Starts off all in the head. Nice uplifting head high. Eases my body just a little after a little while. Mood lifter. Nice and high without much body effects at all. Very mellowing. I expected a bit more stone. It's a refreshing high. I'll smoke this in the middle of work. Gets me feeling good and in the zone without making me tired._


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 29, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I heard all of his breeding stock & parent plants got stolen.


Where did you hear this? Anything else you can share?


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 30, 2020)

*Smoke Report*​
*Breeder:* _Duke Diamond, Dominion Seed Company_
*Strain:* _Supa Fly_
*Pheno:* _1st Street Jetty_
*Mother: *_Lucky Dog Seed Co's Crossroad Chem_
*Father*: _Figure Four_
*Harvest Day:* _68_
*Yield:* _Medium_

*Smell:* Black Licorice, A bit of Kush, and just a little Chem. Reminds me of the strong indicas I used to get before names were attached. With all the Chem/Kush crosses I ran from seed this round, it's interesting to see how the flavours all blend so differently. Smells strongly. Not a hint of sweetness.

*Taste*: taste is a bit different than the smell. It's a hashy/kushy taste. More like hash.

*Effects:* body stone right away. Not much going on upstairs, so to speak. More just like a body relaxation without affecting the mind too much. Like sitting in a massage chair at the airport. With any more than a couple puffs of this, couchlock would be where I'm headed. For pain or insomnia, this one would be a good candidate.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 30, 2020)

Nice reviews @HydroOrganicFla


----------



## i0dineAlf (Sep 30, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I heard all of his breeding stock & parent plants got stolen.


More details please...


----------



## RichRoots (Sep 30, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> More details please...


I got the info from IG comments, I think around when meangene was doing the auctions for Duke


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 1, 2020)

All ten Local Skunks that I planted are up and running.
These are the happiest, and healthiest, plants I’ve ever gotten from seed.
Makes me glad to know that I’ve got another 29 of them in the fridge.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Oct 2, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> All ten Local Skunks that I planted are up and running.
> These are the happiest, and healthiest, plants I’ve ever gotten from seed.
> Makes me glad to know that I’ve got another 29 of them in the fridge.
> View attachment 4701383


Right on, looking forward to this one!


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 4, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> Anyone grown Munson? I’m thinking of growing some but have many other seeds as well. Any reports are appreciated.


I have this one as well.
Just in case you haven't viewed..


----------



## CTGrown203 (Oct 5, 2020)

Just grabbed the strawb. Diesel x c99 fems. Any grow info?
First time running dukes gear I’m currently running some top dawg at the moment.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Oct 5, 2020)

I *think* really big jesus freak grew some. Should be on a previous page. Looked really, really, good. 

There's some good pics and post on IG: regarding it: https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/strawberrydieselxcinderella99/


----------



## johny sunset (Oct 5, 2020)

CTGrown203 said:


> Just grabbed the strawb. Diesel x c99 fems. Any grow info?
> First time running dukes gear I’m currently running some top dawg at the moment.


I ran dukes Romulan x c99 and 88g13 x c99. I popped 2 of each kind and all where fire. That reversed c99 he has is amazing.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Oct 5, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> Anyone grown Munson? I’m thinking of growing some but have many other seeds as well. Any reports are appreciated.


I’d say the munson’s alright in my book! The one that was the mun A was a hash dumper...all of the bubble in the pix are munson. the one w the 4 fat globbers and the one w the lightning bolt is the munA. first pull of that and I thought I got hung up on a stump...definitely took some time getting those thru but the hash was blonde all the way to the 5th pull. flavor town full melt and throws the munson back to when we grew it last year. So tasty.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 8, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> I’d say the munson’s alright in my book! The one that was the mun A was a hash dumper...all of the bubble in the pix are munson. the one w the 4 fat globbers and the one w the lightning bolt is the munA. first pull of that and I thought I got hung up on a stump...definitely took some time getting those thru but the hash was blonde all the way to the 5th pull. flavor town full melt and throws the munson back to when we grew it last year. So tasty. View attachment 4704527View attachment 4704528View attachment 4704529View attachment 4704530View attachment 4704531View attachment 4704532View attachment 4704533


Nice one, thanks. That’s a good looking pull no doubt, and what I’m looking for at the moment, hash times. What’s the taste/effect like, I never got NL5 or if I did I didn’t know what it was when I was young although things seemed a lot stronger, probably lack of experience. Thanks.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 10, 2020)

These Local Skunks are three weeks old and getting big quick.
Very uniform plants with little variation in height between them.
Duke sure did some fine work here.
They’ll all be transplanted to bigger containers soon and flowering by week five.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Oct 11, 2020)

@JHashmore It’s really hard to put my finger on the smell...one pheno was a little more on the sweeter juicy side, like a very smooth berry, but not blueberry more like a red berry or something, no tang tho just smooth. There’s some skunky, chemmy sweet, some earth and dirt, but all run along the same spectrum and there is something sweet runnin all the way thru the line that I really like. Some real nice hash. I have a couple buds runnin those munson cuts right now so I’ll make it a point to send you a good smoke report.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 11, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> @JHashmore It’s really hard to put my finger on the smell...one pheno was a little more on the sweeter juicy side, like a very smooth berry, but not blueberry more like a red berry or something, no tang tho just smooth. There’s some skunky, chemmy sweet, some earth and dirt, but all run along the same spectrum and there is something sweet runnin all the way thru the line that I really like. Some real nice hash. I have a couple buds runnin those munson cuts right now so I’ll make it a point to send you a good smoke report.


Thanks for the vid and the info. I think i'll run these this winter and do a seed increase OP to preserve, it looks like these genetics may be on lockdown for a while and he did some good work, the dominion diesel I selected is some of my favourite ganja effect wise to date. Look forward to a smoke report. Thanks again.


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 12, 2020)

I can't believe these $60 Dominion packs from Shoe aren't sold out yet. Meanwhile kids forking over $500-$1000 on seedjunky.. 
Anyone know when Duke's initial release of these were btw? I'm assuming they are around 1.5 years old by now.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 12, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> I can't believe these $60 Dominion packs from Shoe aren't sold out yet. Meanwhile kids forking over $500-$1000 on seedjunky..


I bought four packs via the promo last month and just ordered five more packs thru this months promo.
If I do the math, I only ended up paying around $50 for each pack, which is an absolute steal.
I'm just glad to have gotten in on Duke's work, specifically the Dominion Skunk crosses, before they're (possibly) gone for good.


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 12, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I bought four packs via the promo last month and just ordered five more packs thru this months promo.
> If I do the math, I only ended up paying around $50 for each pack, which is an absolute steal.
> I'm just glad to have gotten in on Duke's work, specifically the Dominion Skunk crosses, before they're (possibly) gone for good.


Absolutely! Those 3 pack freebies are exciting choices as well.. I wanted Lucky Dog (not sure when his packs will be $100 again), but I decided to snag 5 Dominion because of the current situation with Duke. I hope many people open pollinate their packs. Stoked to see your Local Skunks!


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 12, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Absolutely! Those 3 pack freebies are exciting choices as well.. I wanted Lucky Dog (not sure when his packs will be $100 again), but I decided to snag 5 Dominion because of the current situation with Duke. I hope many people open pollinate their packs. Stoked to see your Local Skunks!


You made a good decision, Duke's gear seems to be here for a limited time only, where Skunk VA looks to be here to stay.
I was in the same boat, I wanted some Lucky Dog seeds, too.
I compromised by selecting Hoodoo, which is a collaboration between Dominion, and Lucky Dog.
Hopefully it's the best of both worlds.

I chose the Basic Skunk 16 x Grail SSH as my freebie three pack.
I've always heard good things about the Basic Skunk and have been searching for some seeds for awhile.
So this whole promo came together nicely for me.


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 12, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> You made a good decision, Duke's gear seems to be here for a limited time only, where Skunk VA looks to be here to stay.
> I was in the same boat, I wanted some Lucky Dog seeds, too.
> I compromised by selecting Hoodoo, which is a collaboration between Dominion, and Lucky Dog.
> Hopefully it's the best of both worlds.
> ...


It's like christmas I swear. I snagged the hoodoo as well! I'm gonna get wild.. Snaggin' the Chem 91 s1's from nspecta to pop and keep those clones around the open pollinations  I'm afraid all this chem work is going to make me complacent and prevent other projects but fuck it!


----------



## Sandstone Skunkman (Oct 13, 2020)

Iron Sheik Kush


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 23, 2020)

My order just showed up.
-Two packs of Munson
-Two packs of Skunkband V2
-One pack of Burnout Chem
-Three seeds of Basic Skunk 16 x Grail SSH


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 24, 2020)

Munson starting stinking week 2, squat stinky attractive plants for sure!


----------



## lambchopedd (Oct 24, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> My order just showed up.
> -Two packs of Munson
> -Two packs of Skunkband V2
> -One pack of Burnout Chem
> ...


Nice! Which of the new haul are you popping next? I’m currently running through old packs of the BO Chem & Polecat. Here’s one of the BOs <1wk from finish (give or take). She’s the furthest along. Not that this is a bad thing but she smells wayy more like juicy red berries than she does burnt rubber. But one I flipped a week ago reaked of rubber in Veg so I’m excited for that.

And for whomever cares, I have half a pack of Lucky Dogs HunzaValley91 getting ready to flip once I clear space in the tent. I need to pop the other 1/2pack though because I pulled a bunch of males. The two girls however fucking stinks already!


----------



## lambchopedd (Oct 24, 2020)

Sandstone Skunkman said:


> Iron Sheik Kush


I think I follow you on IG just because you’re the only person I’ve seen growing out the Iron Sheik. I wanted that pack soooo bad... but covid (& a mid-summer move) put my wallet in a headlock


----------



## CTGrown203 (Oct 24, 2020)

All 5 of the strawberry diesel x c99 fems sprouted and looking good


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 24, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> Nice! Which of the new haul are you popping next? I’m currently running through old packs of the BO Chem & Polecat. Here’s one of the BOs <1wk from finish (give or take). She’s the furthest along. Not that this is a bad thing but she smells wayy more like juicy red berries than she does burnt rubber. But one I flipped a week ago reaked of rubber in Veg so I’m excited for that.
> 
> And for whomever cares, I have half a pack of Lucky Dogs HunzaValley91 getting ready to flip once I clear space in the tent. I need to pop the other 1/2pack though because I pulled a bunch of males. The two girls however fucking stinks already!


I'll be taking my time with those.
I've already got a 4x4 tent full of Local Skunks ready to be flipped into flower.
Munson is most likely next in line but that won't be for awhile.
My focus right now is on hopefully finding a nice male, and female, in the Local Skunks this round.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 26, 2020)

We F2d 
Local
Granny
Dominion Skunk
Still have 2x packs Sis, 2x Munson, and 2x Skunkband.

I really want to hit these with a heavy duty Haze, or Haze Hybrid. Been thinking about it for a while, just havent found the right Haze Male.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 27, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> We F2d
> Local
> Granny
> Dominion Skunk
> ...


I put a bandaid haze male on the dominion diesel thinking similarly. It was a chuck though and outdoor, tried to bring it inside but we will see. I’m pretty sure some of the seeds will turn out and I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 27, 2020)

Is there a way to register for access to the site for Headie Gardens? It's asking me for a password.


----------



## Me-no (Oct 27, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Is there a way to register for access to the site for Headie Gardens? It's asking me for a password.


Email [email protected] for the password


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 27, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> I put a bandaid haze male on the dominion diesel thinking similarly. It was a chuck though and outdoor, tried to bring it inside but we will see. I’m pretty sure some of the seeds will turn out and I’m looking forward to it.


Ive got some really good 80's-90s Haze Hybrid genetics, could actually use the original HAZE from Todd McCormick, who got it from Mel Frank, who got it straight from Skunkman in the 80s, but is to long flowering, and you have to do a search, as it is highly variable. I think about 1 out of 10 females is outstanding, and the stuff takes forever to flower. Start it on 12/12.

But Connoisseur Genetics is working with "Allegedly" and I have no reason not to believe him, and am not using Allegedly in a malicious way....., I bought the stuff, so Id be an idiot the give him $200 if I dont believe him...especially considering he is stating it out in the open on IG, for anyone to challenge, and Ive seen nothing.

He has 1 particular strain named..... Swiss Thai-Nevils Haze ( Original Unreleased Work by Nevil ) x OG Kush Dominant Male. Breeder says he grew out 1 random pack, got 5 females, and said all the phenos were outstanding, with 1 plant he says is probably the best stuff he ever smoked. Says if one doesnt find a keeper, or 3 in each pack. He'll give your money back.
I bought 2 packs just for the Males alone.
Ive also got a couple packs of AKBeanBrains TK/NL5 x Haze. 

I also would like to hit AKBB 
Black Domina/PNW Hashplant x Super Skunk


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Oct 29, 2020)

Duke's Supa Fly strain impressed me so much I picked up a pack of Rowdy Chem (Chemdog 91 Skunk VA x Figure Four) that utilizes the same male.

Germinated 5 Supa Fly seeds, got 4 females, all of which are dank. It's just a flavour and effect preference, really. Running them again as clones currently.

I'm quite excited about the Rowdy Chem. I've got 2 that just showed female preflowers so they will be getting flowered very soon. Can't wait to see what comes out.

Duke and Skunk VA make me look like a far better grower than I am with their breeding.
When this last batch of different phenos from seed went out into the world, I got a lot of positive feedback from all of the Dominion & Lucky Dog strains.

I hope Duke is hanging in there and knows how much good he's done for the world. Look forward to him coming back, I'm trying to help keep his name mentioned and people buying his seeds. Have to support the real breeders out there.


----------



## Sandstone Skunkman (Oct 30, 2020)

Here is some more if that iron sheik kush. She went longer than expected


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Oct 31, 2020)

Dominion Diesel _(East Coast Sour Diesel x Dominion Skunk)_

Ran one female to get a feel for the strain. This pheno may not be the overall keeper, however I saw all I needed to see as far as potential. Excellent weed. Checks all the boxes, as they say. The work put into breeding this is evident. The Dominion Skunk male Duke used melds very well with Sour Diesel. As soon as I get room, the remaining 11 seeds will be ran to find the best, most sour female. Very impressed with this one. Definitely needs 70+ days but fattens up nicely during that time. In a 13 pack, a really choice female should be found. I'm keeping this one until I find a better one, that's for sure.

Ended up being great smoke, one of the very first jars I finished and a favorite among the smokers I shared it with.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 31, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Dominion Diesel _(East Coast Sour Diesel x Dominion Skunk)_
> 
> Ran one female to get a feel for the strain. This pheno may not be the overall keeper, however I saw all I needed to see as far as potential. Excellent weed. Checks all the boxes, as they say. The work put into breeding this is evident. The Dominion Skunk male Duke used melds very well with Sour Diesel. As soon as I get room, the remaining 11 seeds will be ran to find the best, most sour female. Very impressed with this one. Definitely needs 70+ days but fattens up nicely during that time. In a 13 pack, a really choice female should be found. I'm keeping this one until I find a better one, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


I also loved the two females I ran, great hybrid motivational high with even relaxed body. Sour chem mustard and another similar but with that low lying gas fume smell. Similar buds to yours, cones.


----------



## 45thN (Oct 31, 2020)

CTGrown203 said:


> All 5 of the strawberry diesel x c99 fems sprouted and looking good


I'll be following along. I grew 3 of these this past summer, saw two expressions. Brutal humidity got the best of me and I opted to pull it all early at the first sign of bud rot. Minimal loss, couple tops off one plant, but this wasn't a fair representation of these genes. My environment was far from ideal. Went out and bought a dehumidifier before I even cut them down.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Shoe/Headies Garden still has some of DDVAs gear for sale for $60 a pack, which is giving it away. Aint gonna find better for $60 that Ive ever found. Especially some places sold if for $130-$170USD a pack, and I gladly paid it, and so would everyone else. Some stuff was sold out in hours.


----------



## lambchopedd (Nov 2, 2020)

Is anyone else finding a bunch of these sort of mutants in Duke Dominion Skunk hybrids? This is the second one that topped itself out of two separate packs (BO chem, Polecat). At this point I’m ready to call it a phenotype rather than a mutation

alternatively, is anyone else noticing a higher frequency of trifoliate plants? Between Duke and Skvas gear they’re showing up about 10% of the time.


----------



## emanO (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello ,

obviously everyone’s taste is different , but if you could only buy one strain from Duke? , also with preservation in mind just in case its the only/last chance to get, would Dominion G be a solid representation of his work?

having difficulty deciding between a few that are available from shoe,, polecat or dominion g or burnout chem,Or munson. ,aghhhh!!
Would love a few but ,not possible at minute

thankyou,,


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 3, 2020)

Dominion G. But I would take the 6 Mill, Mountain Berry or Purple Dahlia over the rest of those. Haven't ran the Munson yet, have a few packs though.


----------



## emanO (Nov 3, 2020)

@i0dineAlf thanks man, I was thinking dominion g,,so its confirmed now,,would be great to have the purple dahila also, some history in that strain there,,,

best,


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Nov 4, 2020)

Supa Fly by Duke Diamond, continuing to deliver. 

This weed permeates a house with its stench. Serious stank.


----------



## CTGrown203 (Nov 6, 2020)

straw.b diesel x c99
Almost 2 weeks from sprout gonna transplant to 5 gallon sacks this weekend


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Nov 8, 2020)

Supa Fly, first run from clone finishing up.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Buy the LOCAL.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 9, 2020)

Dominion skunk. This one smells like driving behind a garbage truck. First pic shows a cola that fell over and is getting less light. Second pic shows the main cola/top which is getting too much light/heat.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 9, 2020)

I also love the Dominion Skunk. Its as good as any of it.

Really weve grown the Local, Granny, Dominion Skunk, and when you compare the best of the best, theyre pretty close. Just depends on what the individual likes. I also have some packs of Munson, Sis, Polecat, Dominion G, but havent grown them. Im sure theyre on the same level as the others. All of them reek, and are potent... The Dominion Skunk is a standout though. G probably produces more.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 10, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I also love the Dominion Skunk. Its as good as any of it.
> 
> Really weve grown the Local, Granny, Dominion Skunk, and when you compare the best of the best, theyre pretty close. Just depends on what the individual likes. I also have some packs of Munson, Sis, Polecat, Dominion G, but havent grown them. Im sure theyre on the same level as the others. All of them reek, and are potent... The Dominion Skunk is a standout though. G probably produces more.


What’s the word on the local? How’d she turn out for you?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 10, 2020)

Just ordered some more munson, dominion g, burnout chem and the skunkbandv2. Will prolly start with the g.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 10, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> What’s the word on the local? How’d she turn out for you?



Local is great. Resin factory, and reeks. Great smoke, and breeding material. All the plants were good weed. Just some better than others. But overall really uniform. $60 a pack at HeadiesGarden. Also has the Polecat, and a few others. All of it that weve grown with the Skelly/Sk1 male is good stuff.


----------



## Sandstone Skunkman (Nov 12, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Supa Fly by Duke Diamond, continuing to deliver.
> 
> This weed permeates a house with its stench. Serious stank.
> 
> View attachment 4734152


Wow that looks amazing.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Nov 13, 2020)

Sandstone Skunkman said:


> Wow that looks amazing.


. 
Thank you, it's damn good smoke, too. Finishes quick and easy to grow, too.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 13, 2020)

Is there anyone in this thread that is about to start their first grow or currently growing but cant afford good genetics ? I don't mean people with packs all up in their fridge. Someone trying to get the ball rolling but just can't afford it due to bills and Christmas coming up. If that's the case, send me a DM.  US ONLY.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 16, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Is there anyone in this thread that is about to start their first grow or currently growing but cant afford good genetics ? I don't mean people with packs all up in their fridge. Someone trying to get the ball rolling but just can't afford it due to bills and Christmas coming up. If that's the case, send me a DM.  US ONLY.


Sounds like your a good, sharing person..... Keep up the great work. Need more like you. Not just for seeds/weed either.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 17, 2020)

Well when theyre only 60$ a pack... the price is just too right to pass up! Picked up a pack of his Dominion G, Skunkband V2, and Polecat 91BX. Should be able to find some keepers in there I'm assuming...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 17, 2020)

I originally paid $130-$160 a pack for many of them. Not incl shipping, and I was glad to get them. $60 a pack for these seeds is giving them away if one is really serious about doing something with the seeds. Best buy around.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 17, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I originally paid $130-$160 a pack for many of them. Not incl shipping, and I was glad to get them. $60 a pack for these seeds is giving them away if one is really serious about doing something with the seeds. Best buy around.


Especially with duke retiring, I figured ill pull out 3 of his heavy hitters and F2 them just in case...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 17, 2020)

He didnt retire, hes in jail, and Ive heard all of his plants got stolen.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 17, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> He didnt retire, hes in jail, and Ive heard all of his plants got stolen.


Oh damn, I knew he was in jail but I thought he was planning to retire in 2020? Whats the backstory on that?


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 17, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Oh damn, I knew he was in jail but I thought he was planning to retire in 2020? Whats the backstory on that?


Something about him being a felon with a firearm.
Unless I heard wrong?


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 17, 2020)

Out of the ten Local Skunk seeds that I planted, I ended up with four females, not a terrible ratio.
They’re three weeks into flower, nothing too exciting happening right now, but I’ll keep you all posted.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 21, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Well when theyre only 60$ a pack... the price is just too right to pass up! Picked up a pack of his Dominion G, Skunkband V2, and Polecat 91BX. Should be able to find some keepers in there I'm assuming...


Just fucking kidding... Shoe twisted my arm and managed to find a Dominion Diesel hidden away so it looks like we're going with Dominion G, Skunkband V2, Polecat 91BX, Dominion Diesel, and Local Skunk, and 3 freebies of some c99 x SSH


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 22, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Just fucking kidding... Shoe twisted my arm and managed to find a Dominion Diesel hidden away so it looks like we're going with Dominion G, Skunkband V2, Polecat 91BX, Dominion Diesel, and Local Skunk, and 3 freebies of some c99 x SSH


And I think I'm gonna open pollinate and F2 an entire pack of the Dominion G 1st and while I'm doing it pick a mom outta there and hopefully a stud male. Just gotta get this new setup in order here to ensure I get some viable seeds...


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 25, 2020)

Regarding polecat91 bx: 

*Stress Notes: *Overfeeding and excess nitrogen in flower will lead to undesirable results and possible hermaphrodites showing later in flower.

Gave my friend a few beans. He popped them and it's literally the least crystally plants I've ever seen in week 6. Also hermaphrodites are showing in flower. Just a heads up for anyone else running this.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 25, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Regarding polecat91 bx:
> 
> *Stress Notes: *Overfeeding and excess nitrogen in flower will lead to undesirable results and possible hermaphrodites showing later in flower.
> 
> Gave my friend a few beans. He popped them and it's literally the least crystally plants I've ever seen in week 6. Also hermaphrodites are showing in flower. Just a heads up for anyone else running this.


On a few of his crosses, he also mentions NOT to use humic acid as it can cause them to herm. I wonder what his EC/ppm is during the entirety of one of his cycles?


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 25, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Regarding polecat91 bx:
> 
> *Stress Notes: *Overfeeding and excess nitrogen in flower will lead to undesirable results and possible hermaphrodites showing later in flower.
> 
> Gave my friend a few beans. He popped them and it's literally the least crystally plants I've ever seen in week 6. Also hermaphrodites are showing in flower. Just a heads up for anyone else running this.


We had a couple of the polecat bx that produced nice flower. But the plant was pretty weak. Nice onion garlic smell to them but potency wise, they are definitely not as strong as his granny skunks or the guerrilla fume from lucky dog.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 25, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> On a few of his crosses, he also mentions NOT to use humic acid as it can cause them to herm. I wonder what his EC/ppm is during the entirety of one of his cycles?


I honestly don't know. I'm sure things weren't dialed in. This isn't a blame at Duke whatsoever. After reading my initial post, it kind of sounded that way unintentionally. It's just a heads up to read the notes if you grow the polecat.  Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 25, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> He didnt retire, hes in jail, and Ive heard all of his plants got stolen.


The absolute worst time and state caught. They just got rid of bonds there, so once you in the grasp of the law, you got. Bondsmen were making a killing and so many absconded anyway, that state said they'll take over that part. They must have wanted him, though, the jails are full. Plus the covid thing. But hadn't heard the stolen plant thing, sux. Thoughts and prayers


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 29, 2020)

I was listening to a podcast the other day.
Dude said that they're putting on a fundraiser for Duke on the youtube channel "Future Cannabis Project" this week/weekend.
Dude also said that he'll be out within the next few months. I'm sure he'll still be tied up but hopefully he gets a breather and more funds.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 29, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> The absolute worst time and state caught. They just got rid of bonds there, so once you in the grasp of the law, you got. Bondsmen were making a killing and so many absconded anyway, that state said they'll take over that part. They must have wanted him, though, the jails are full. Plus the covid thing. But hadn't heard the stolen plant thing, sux. Thoughts and prayers


Yep, if they want you, they will go to any length.

They wanted me back in the 80s, and ended up getting caught wit 2x 1/8 oz, in 2 baggies, and charged me with possession with intent to traffic within 1000 yards of a school, in 1989. My great grandfather built our house in 1904. Not like I moved there to sell to kids. But An ex ratted me out because I kicked her out for cheating. I had 2 different kinds of weed, and was personal stash, so in 2 different baggies. Id put all her things on the front porch, and she still had my car, and house keys, and would give them back, so I got into her car, and got them out of her purse, and she called the cops unknowingly to me, as I went in the house, I just wanted my keys, and be done with her. I went in the house, and the cops came. I explained the situation, they left. They came back the next morning with 20 man Swat Team. Fully Auto AR15s. Surrounded the house. Blocked off both ends of the block. I did have 5 fully grown trained Pitbulls in the house. 28lbs-90lbs. I had to put 4 of them on the back porch. 1 could care less, unless the cops/anyone got aggressive, tried to break in ect. He loved everyone, but if someone got aggressive, hed bite your head off. 90lbs worth, and ran 40 miles a week, for years.... So he just wondered around getting petted by the cops, while all they founds was 7 grams of weed. And brought 20+ man Swat Team. Along with the Prosecuting Attorney. They really thought they had something. One cop looked at me and said. Ill shoot that dog. He had a 38, and I told him he better shoot it with something bigger than the pea shooter he had, because it would probably just make my dog mad. He didnt say anything after that. All my dogs lived in the house, and slept in the bed. We had a really strong bond. They did knock nicely at 6am though. They knew I had the PBs, as Id had PB for decades. My grand mother had them in the early 1900s on the farm.
I ended up getting 15 months felony conviction, and did 12 months. I was studying to be a physical therapist, and it fucked that up.


----------



## Angus Hung (Nov 29, 2020)

thats a shitty buzz


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep, if they want you, they will go to any length.
> 
> They wanted me back in the 80s, and ended up getting caught wit 2x 1/8 oz, in 2 baggies, and charged me with possession with intent to traffic within 1000 yards of a school, in 1989. My great grandfather built our house in 1904. Not like I moved there to sell to kids. But An ex ratted me out because I kicked her out for cheating. I had 2 different kinds of weed, and was personal stash, so in 2 different baggies. Id put all her things on the front porch, and she still had my car, and house keys, and would give them back, so I got into her car, and got them out of her purse, and she called the cops unknowingly to me, as I went in the house, I just wanted my keys, and be done with her. I went in the house, and the cops came. I explained the situation, they left. They came back the next morning with 20 man Swat Team. Fully Auto AR15s. Surrounded the house. Blocked off both ends of the block. I did have 5 fully grown trained Pitbulls in the house. 28lbs-90lbs. I had to put 4 of them on the back porch. 1 could care less, unless the cops/anyone got aggressive, tried to break in ect. He loved everyone, but if someone got aggressive, hed bite your head off. 90lbs worth, and ran 40 miles a week, for years.... So he just wondered around getting petted by the cops, while all they founds was 7 grams of weed. And brought 20+ man Swat Team. Along with the Prosecuting Attorney. They really thought they had something. One cop looked at me and said. Ill shoot that dog. He had a 38, and I told him he better shoot it with something bigger than the pea shooter he had, because it would probably just make my dog mad. He didnt say anything after that. All my dogs lived in the house, and slept in the bed. We had a really strong bond. They did knock nicely at 6am though. They knew I had the PBs, as Id had PB for decades. My grand mother had them in the early 1900s on the farm.
> I ended up getting 15 months felony conviction, and did 12 months. I was studying to be a physical therapist, and it fucked that up.


"War on Drugs"
I don't know how that affected you, but that sounds like a life changing PTSD inducing event.


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 2, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep, if they want you, they will go to any length.
> 
> They wanted me back in the 80s, and ended up getting caught wit 2x 1/8 oz, in 2 baggies, and charged me with possession with intent to traffic within 1000 yards of a school, in 1989. My great grandfather built our house in 1904. Not like I moved there to sell to kids. But An ex ratted me out because I kicked her out for cheating. I had 2 different kinds of weed, and was personal stash, so in 2 different baggies. Id put all her things on the front porch, and she still had my car, and house keys, and would give them back, so I got into her car, and got them out of her purse, and she called the cops unknowingly to me, as I went in the house, I just wanted my keys, and be done with her. I went in the house, and the cops came. I explained the situation, they left. They came back the next morning with 20 man Swat Team. Fully Auto AR15s. Surrounded the house. Blocked off both ends of the block. I did have 5 fully grown trained Pitbulls in the house. 28lbs-90lbs. I had to put 4 of them on the back porch. 1 could care less, unless the cops/anyone got aggressive, tried to break in ect. He loved everyone, but if someone got aggressive, hed bite your head off. 90lbs worth, and ran 40 miles a week, for years.... So he just wondered around getting petted by the cops, while all they founds was 7 grams of weed. And brought 20+ man Swat Team. Along with the Prosecuting Attorney. They really thought they had something. One cop looked at me and said. Ill shoot that dog. He had a 38, and I told him he better shoot it with something bigger than the pea shooter he had, because it would probably just make my dog mad. He didnt say anything after that. All my dogs lived in the house, and slept in the bed. We had a really strong bond. They did knock nicely at 6am though. They knew I had the PBs, as Id had PB for decades. My grand mother had them in the early 1900s on the farm.
> I ended up getting 15 months felony conviction, and did 12 months. I was studying to be a physical therapist, and it fucked that up.


Fucking hell man, you’ve been through it! If it makes you feel any better, glad you’re still here man! I lurked here for quite a while before joining. Have made some bean purchases based on your rec’s here, including the local skunk, as well as some of akbb gear, and the nl5 from authentic. Excited about that local skunk for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2020)

Anyone got info for dukes grail ssh?


----------



## JHashmore (Dec 2, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep, if they want you, they will go to any length.
> 
> They wanted me back in the 80s, and ended up getting caught wit 2x 1/8 oz, in 2 baggies, and charged me with possession with intent to traffic within 1000 yards of a school, in 1989. My great grandfather built our house in 1904. Not like I moved there to sell to kids. But An ex ratted me out because I kicked her out for cheating. I had 2 different kinds of weed, and was personal stash, so in 2 different baggies. Id put all her things on the front porch, and she still had my car, and house keys, and would give them back, so I got into her car, and got them out of her purse, and she called the cops unknowingly to me, as I went in the house, I just wanted my keys, and be done with her. I went in the house, and the cops came. I explained the situation, they left. They came back the next morning with 20 man Swat Team. Fully Auto AR15s. Surrounded the house. Blocked off both ends of the block. I did have 5 fully grown trained Pitbulls in the house. 28lbs-90lbs. I had to put 4 of them on the back porch. 1 could care less, unless the cops/anyone got aggressive, tried to break in ect. He loved everyone, but if someone got aggressive, hed bite your head off. 90lbs worth, and ran 40 miles a week, for years.... So he just wondered around getting petted by the cops, while all they founds was 7 grams of weed. And brought 20+ man Swat Team. Along with the Prosecuting Attorney. They really thought they had something. One cop looked at me and said. Ill shoot that dog. He had a 38, and I told him he better shoot it with something bigger than the pea shooter he had, because it would probably just make my dog mad. He didnt say anything after that. All my dogs lived in the house, and slept in the bed. We had a really strong bond. They did knock nicely at 6am though. They knew I had the PBs, as Id had PB for decades. My grand mother had them in the early 1900s on the farm.
> I ended up getting 15 months felony conviction, and did 12 months. I was studying to be a physical therapist, and it fucked that up.


Respect


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 2, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone got info for dukes grail ssh? View attachment 4758067



Im pretty sure the Grail Haze in C99 x Grail C99/Super Silver Haze Male.



C99 x SSGH

Flower Cycle: 58-65 days

10+ regular seeds per pack

The Eugenics Super Silver Grail Haze (Grail C99 x Super Silver Haze) male used thickened up the branches and gave a lot of stability to the node joints. Floral formation was very dense and very frosty. The smells tended to stay along the peppery, meaty, and body odor range of the spectrum. Cloudy headed with energetic body would best describe the buzz.

1:1 to 1.5:1 stretch ratio.

Id F2 each individual strain. Once that stuff is gone, its gone. Id get em as big at thet will get, blast them with all the light possible. 62w Sq/Ft HID, or 41w Sq/Ft x Samsung/Osram LED. Ive only use the Gavita 1700e-LED for veg, and have use the 1000w Hortilux HPS for decades, so I myself in my situation, would use 1000w HPS/Hortilux for each 4 x 4.
But Id keep all the best males, and females, and open pollenate them.

Ive got some of the Munson that Ive not grown out yet, and a few others. Really like the Skelly/Sk1 crosses. NL5 is one of my all time favorites... I grew out some of Nature farm 89-NL5 x Sk18 v1, and it was really good. Easily worth keeping. 
I also had some people, alot younger than me at the tender ages of the early 40s, that the Local was the best shit they ever smoked, and these people were from Colorado. If you F2 those Local, and go through a bunch of them, you will find dynamite. Its already really good, but if youd do a hard search, theres some potent stuff in there, and is loaded with terpenes. Its nothing but hash balls. Huge bubble hash production. In one pack, a buddy found a keeper, and had it tested, and it came back at 27% THC, dont know the combinations, or % of other chemicals, but out of 1 pack/5 females a 27%er is pretty darn good in my book.

The ONLY thing I do not like about the Local, and has zero to do with potency, is the plants growth rate. They tend not to get really big, and are fairly slow growing. Like many Indicas. It probably gets that from the Skelly.

Skelly comse from 80s Nevils Seed Bank.
He got the PNW Hashplant cut, and bred it to NL1, and then got a male from that, and crossed it back into the PNW HP, and the strain was called HP. He also had F1 PNW_HP x NL1, but had no name.

But the Skelly, and also Cuddlefish cut came from Nevils Original Hashplant Seeds from the 80s. Skelly ws found in 1989 and is said to be the most sought after of all the PNW HP cuts.

I plan on eventually crossing the Local with AK BeanBrains TK/NL5Haze, or the Pure NL5/Haze.., and Connoisseur Genetics Nevils OG

Swiss Thai x Nevils Haze x OG Kush/Orginkid Chem91 BX2... Male is OG Kush Dominant. Breeder says it may be the most potent stuff he ever smoked. This Nevils Haze is previously Unreleased Nevils Work, and supposed to be his best work. Eventually Ill find out. But would love to put a Male of this into the Local.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im pretty sure the Grail Haze in C99 x Grail C99/Super Silver Haze Male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I appreciate the knowledge. I am as much interested in the history and lineage of specific genetics as I am to grow it. ( wife gets tired of hearing my new seeds backstorys hahaha)Kinda why I decided to start rollitup account. IG has started to give me issues. Already warned me that my post are inappropriate ( just bud pics). Plus a lot of info on there conflicts with each other’s. 

My buddy had some dukes older gear. Strong ass stuff. What youngers call dank dank. I’m running mostly all this dominions gear next year for a nice pheno hunt. Will most definitely F2 of course. 

I was very close grabbing the Neville OG. Hope I don’t regret it. Have to let some go I suppose..... I grabbed some RKS by (hemie Cheeba) that was grown and F2’d by hippy humboldt. Hearing good things so far.


----------



## bodhipop (Dec 3, 2020)

Duke Diamond fundraiser is live:


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 3, 2020)

Holy shit these packs are massive! Lotta F2'ing gonna be going on with all these packs...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4759217
> Holy shit these packs are massive! Lotta F2'ing gonna be going on with all these packs...


Love the pic! I hope you added the bodhi cause of my pic haha.


----------



## bodhipop (Dec 7, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Duke Diamond fundraiser is live:


Duke actually calls in during the middle of the show from county. 
James Bean gives info and updates as well.
They are saying he gets to go home very soon, pretty sure late January.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Dec 18, 2020)

Purple Dahlia: First time growers can *easily* produce this or better using Duke's genetics. I guarantee I'm the worst grower on this site. The buds actually look a lot brighter / more frosty in person. Almost look like some sort of candy with the frost on them. Hard to explain.


----------



## lambchopedd (Dec 18, 2020)

Popped some old beans whenever I heard of Dukes arrest, and just plugged them into the perpetual as “bumper-crops” whenever I had a spot open. Here’s the first two Polecat91 bx’es

I know it’s not much but it’s all out of love. #FreeDuke


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Dec 22, 2020)

Dominion Supa Fly, impressing me every round. I've got 2 phenos I love, can't seem to choose my favorite. One is very kushy and one is like a sour chem. Tasty as hell and gets you high as a giraffes ass.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Dec 27, 2020)

*Dominion Diesel
(East Coast Sour Diesel x Dominion Skunk)*

Bred by Duke Diamond, Dominion Seed Company

58-72 days flowering

_Breeder Notes from Duke:_

Lineage is E.C.S.D x Dominion Skunk and for the questions about what sour is it, it's the gal we had way back, doesn't stretch like the other sours, grows more like the mass skunk side. Stinks, high caylx to leaf ratio, sour , lemonhead candy, grapefruit, chem type flavour that lingers. Ripe at ten, best in my opinion at 11 weeks. As for the hybrid, from the few plants observed the smells go towards the ecsd and others had a rankness blended in. Doubled in size, 65 days give or take on ripeness and one had the nice sour d flavour, others had awesome flavour too, but one really stood out.​


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 28, 2020)

Dominion G, looking like a cookie hybrid with the structure. This one stands out compared to all the other dominion females I have grown. Most were heavy yields with spear/cone shaped buds. This one is different, and not even happy with how I treated her. This is her second run, she was happier first time, but same structure. She doesn’t seem to like as much light as everything else.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 28, 2020)

Dominion skunk flushed/over flushed. Typical structure. My best run with this pheno. She likes her flower formula to lean more towards the middle of a veg and flower recipe. I alternated my veg and flower formula feeding her, and this is the best she ever came out....just like it says on the seed pack lol.


----------



## RichRoots (Dec 28, 2020)

Need me more packs of Munson. I had one pheno that was like some sort of exhaust/rubber/asphalt.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Dominion skunk flushed/over flushed. Typical structure. My best run with this pheno. She likes her flower formula to lean more towards the middle of a veg and flower recipe. I alternated my veg and flower formula feeding her, and this is the best she ever came out....just like it says on the seed pack lol. View attachment 4780304View attachment 4780305


 A lot of talk about the dskunk. How she smelling?


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 31, 2020)

Well, I fucked up.
I used some older bags of soil that had apparently been sitting around for too long and the resulting wonky PH cooked my four Local Skunks to death.
Six weeks into flower and there was nothing I could do to save them.
Save your keystrokes folks, trust me, I tried to save them, nothing could be done.
Honestly, I've been a little depressed about it, and avoiding my garden so I wouldn't have to see the carnage.
So they say "every time a door closes a window opens" and it may hold true here.
All of my Local Skunk girls are gone, caput, no flowers for me.

But...
I was just in my garden transplanting some seedlings, when I noticed that one of the Local Skunk #7 monster cropped cuttings had rooted, and was showing new growth.
I may have no Local Skunk flowers to vape this round, but, Local Skunk #7 was by far the best looking plant of the bunch at week 6.
When I make some Local Skunk IBL/F2 seeds in the fall, Local Skunk #7 will be the mother.
I wanted to be breeding by now, but I'm way behind on actual volume of buds thanks to that shitty soil, so until that's been rectified, breeding must wait.

She may not be pretty but she’s alive!

Local Skunk #7


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 3, 2021)

SisSkunk on day 39 F and already starting to smell pretty Funky!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jan 3, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> SisSkunk on day 39 F and already starting to smell pretty Funky!
> View attachment 4785254


That is chunky, Johny! I'd love to smoke some of that. 

Is this your chosen pheno?


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 3, 2021)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> That is chunky, Johny! I'd love to smoke some of that.
> 
> Is this your chosen pheno?


Thank man ! Yes sir she’s the winner. Smells of dirty oil rags and BO. Dumps for live bubble. My last wash with her yielded over 5%. She’s pretty damn stony too. 

a shot of her live rosin from last round


----------



## emanO (Jan 3, 2021)

@i0dineAlf 
The Purple Dahlia photos have to be some of the nicest looking bud shots I have seen,,I just got a packet of Dominion g to look forward too but the purple dahlias,, are still calling!! Hope he gets sorted and makes seeds again!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 4, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> A lot of talk about the dskunk. How she smelling?


Earthy like peanuts, and skunky burnt rubber. Closest thing to the skunk everyone wants that I have grown.


----------



## lambchopedd (Jan 4, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Earthy like peanuts, and skunky burnt rubber. Closest thing to the skunk everyone wants that I have grown.


My polecats smelled the same! Funny... I was tempted to just label the jars “gassy peanuts”


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 12, 2021)

*Delta Blues*


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 12, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> My polecats smelled the same! Funny... I was tempted to just label the jars “gassy peanuts”


Yeah I have a dominion G that smells like peanuts too, until you crack a bud open.


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 12, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> *Delta Blues*
> View attachment 4794178


Very nice. Don’t hear much about this one. What kind nose you picking up with her ?


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 12, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Very nice. Don’t hear much about this one. What kind nose you picking up with her ?


An exotic grape/fruity/candy smell. I'm really bad at bringing smells and flavor to the table. I certainly think someone else can make it come through a lot better. Not sure why this strain was slept on. Been so busy trimming I haven't bothered taking any dried pictures of the purple dahlia, (bodhi) strange brew, or dominion diesel. Waiting on feedback from friends, we'll see what they think.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 13, 2021)

Dominion g in its final day. Crazy frost and giant heads on this one, but greasy instead of sandy. Sour skunky terps on this one, she will stick around for a while.


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 16, 2021)

SisSkunk stinking up the place on day 53F. This girl smells like dirty oil rags and BO..... absolutely love the stank on this one ! Gonna give them another week or so.

Looks awesome @eastcoastled


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jan 16, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> View attachment 4798008
> View attachment 4798009
> View attachment 4798010
> View attachment 4798011
> ...



That room is FULL of stank! I'm really impressed with that canopy, Johny. You know how to stack 'em deep.

Sounds like it's my kind of smoke, looks killer. That's going to be a great harvest.


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 16, 2021)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> That room is FULL of stank! I'm really impressed with that canopy, Johny. You know how to stack 'em deep.
> 
> Sounds like it's my kind of smoke, looks killer. That's going to be a great harvest.


Thanks hydro. This is my 5th run of SisSkunk. Think I’ve got her figured out finally lol.


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 23, 2021)

187 day 61F ( Harvest Day )


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 23, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> View attachment 4805265
> 187 day 61F ( Harvest Day )


"Tremendous!"


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jan 24, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> View attachment 4805265
> 187 day 61F ( Harvest Day )



Man, you've really got her dialed in. That is a centerfold of stank.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 25, 2021)

Anyone looking to trade Dominion genetics ? I have two packs of Munson and three packs of Burnout Chem I'd like to get rid of. I'm not going to waste any more time trying to figure out the chem/skunk/stinky strains. I would rather focus on dialing in what everyone else is already enjoying.


----------



## lambchopedd (Jan 25, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> Anyone looking to trade Dominion genetics ? I have two packs of Munson and three packs of Burnout Chem I'd like to get rid of. I'm not going to waste any more time trying to figure out the chem/skunk/stinky strains. I would rather focus on dialing in what everyone else is already enjoying.


I only have open packs so I’m not gonna waste your time. But if you’re interested in finding more chem/skunk/stinky phenos, look into Lucky Dog. I only grew a half pack of Hunza Valley (2nd half currently in veg) and while MY favorites were the Skelly-doms, I had a super gassy Chemmy pheno that ended up with str8 baby poo terps! Like I’m talking straight feces

I can’t fucking stand smelling the jar... but all my friends LOVE it, even compared to the Skelly-doms; which also gets them ripped

To keep this Duke-related... we’re all smoking Polecat91 as I type this. It’s a crowd-favorite but I havent found the terps you seek in my phenos.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 25, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> I only have open packs so I’m not gonna waste your time. But if you’re interested in finding more chem/skunk/stinky phenos, look into Lucky Dog. I only grew a half pack of Hunza Valley (2nd half currently in veg) and while MY favorites were the Skelly-doms, I had a super gassy Chemmy pheno that ended up with str8 baby poo terps! Like I’m talking straight feces
> 
> I can’t fucking stand smelling the jar... but all my friends LOVE it, even compared to the Skelly-doms; which also gets them ripped
> 
> To keep this Duke-related... we’re all smoking Polecat91 as I type this. It’s a crowd-favorite but I havent found the terps you seek in my phenos.


I'm sure Lucky Dog and Duke are both doing an awesome job on the stank. I grew out the burnout once, wasn't happy with it. Grew it out again, was way better, still wasn't happy with it. It's not the seeds at all, I have a very hard time getting the smells and taste to pop on any varieties. I just don't see the point of trying to tweak the burnout or any other chem/skunk/nl strains when people are in love with the dahlia, mountainberry, 187, delta blues, pinebomb and a few others. stashplant was the only exception where the smells/taste popped no matter what i did. not sure why i have such issues when i don't over fertilize and use DFEM when I do. Been drying at 60/60 the last round and had better results. using vick's super soil recipe this time and haven't fertilized them once so far. they're in about week 3 (flower) though, and starting to show they need a little boost. bought some epsom salt for flowering weeks 5-7, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 25, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> I'm sure Lucky Dog and Duke are both doing an awesome job on the stank. I grew out the burnout once, wasn't happy with it. Grew it out again, was way better, still wasn't happy with it. It's not the seeds at all, I have a very hard time getting the smells and taste to pop on any varieties. I just don't see the point of trying to tweak the burnout or any other chem/skunk/nl strains when people are in love with the dahlia, mountainberry, 187, delta blues, pinebomb and a few others. not sure why i have such issues when i don't over fertilize and use DFEM when I do. Been drying at 60/60 the last round and had better results. using vick's super soil recipe this time and haven't fertilized them once so far. they're in about week 3 (flower) though, and starting to show they need a little boost. bought some epsom salt for flowering weeks 5-7, so we'll see what happens.


All of dukes strains have been more difficult for me to grow. I fell like at this point I’m kinda dialed in in my process, but his strains are the hardest. Maybe it’s the chem genetics, but I have had them come out right, and when they are right they are the best!. Just saying keep a clone or two, and if you don’t get to them clone them again. I keep shit forever this way, and every once in a while trash turns into the best shit yet!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 25, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> All of dukes strains have been more difficult for me to grow. I fell like at this point I’m kinda dialed in in my process, but his strains are the hardest. Maybe it’s the chem genetics, but I have had them come out right, and when they are right they are the best!. Just saying keep a clone or two, and if you don’t get to them clone them again. I keep shit forever this way, and every once in a while trash turns into the best shit yet!


I listen to everything I can from Duke. As far as his growing style these were some of the points I picked up on. I know this doesn't pertain to his genetics but hopefully this can help someone new starting out.

Dragon Fly Earth Medicine - Fat Flowers. Use through end of week 5.
Indonesian Bloom Bat Guano and earth worm casting Week 5 - 7. Once a week.
Supplementing sulfur either pure or via epsom salt in weeks 5/6/7 will benefit the terpene development and will take the terpene profile to potential. *Important*
Week 8 - organic cane sugar 2 table spoons / gallon. Used for fading at end of cycle.

ph water 6.4
ph down: lemon juice, lime juice
ph up: milk, baking soda

How to add calcium: dolomite lime
vital landscaping - calmag
How to add potassium: banana peels

Add microbes. Microbes plays a huge role in terpene production.

hydroton grow stones for aeration. 30% at bottom of pots.
2 inches of aeration.

metal halide last ten days from hps.


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 25, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> I listen to everything I can from Duke. As far as his growing style these were some of the points I picked up on. I know this doesn't pertain to his genetics but hopefully this can help someone new starting out.
> 
> Dragon Fly Earth Medicine - Fat Flowers. Use through end of week 5.
> Indonesian Bloom Bat Guano and earth worm casting Week 5 - 7. Once a week.
> ...


Good notes.
Proper earthworm castings and compost brings out what I want every time. I'll also add literally 1/12 of the synthetics a normal coco guy would pump into my mainly organic substrate as well. Bob Hemphill is another guy who's organic methods I like. He has three interiews on soundcloud and talks about his methods most on "Growing With Fishes Bob Hemphill Episode 199"
Oh and I like to get funky early on with Fish Hydrolysate. I'll do weird shit too when I'm high like top dressing and burying some organic oats, hit the substrate with some coconut sugar and top dressing with herbs I've already steeped and drank in my french press which seems to help with pathogens if you got the right herbs. mountainroseherbs is an amazing company for products.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 25, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Good notes.
> Proper earthworm castings and compost brings out what I want every time. I'll also add literally 1/12 of the synthetics a normal coco guy would pump into my mainly organic substrate as well. Bob Hemphill is another guy who's organic methods I like. He has three interiews on soundcloud and talks about his methods most on "Growing With Fishes Bob Hemphill Episode 199"
> Oh and I like to get funky early on with Fish Hydrolysate. I'll do weird shit too when I'm high like top dressing and burying some organic oats, hit the substrate with some coconut sugar and top dressing with herbs I've already steeped and drank in my french press which seems to help with pathogens if you got the right herbs. mountainroseherbs is an amazing company for products.


I cant explain it scientifically, but yeah; using some organic nutes just amp up the flavor and terps when comparing them to straight-up synthetic salts. Ive done personal tests (again, not scientifically accurate by any means) by running straight synth, synth-org, and straight-up organic; and imo, the combo of the two was just killer... I remember one time I got suuuper into the combo's and started blending up lbs of fish guts n carcasses and sometimes fresh seaweed from my catches... Then I would digest it in phosphoric acid (sometimes sulfuric) and using that... Let me tell ya, the smell was atrocious, but hot damn did the terps come out from that...


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 26, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I cant explain it scientifically, but yeah; using some organic nutes just amp up the flavor and terps when comparing them to straight-up synthetic salts. Ive done personal tests (again, not scientifically accurate by any means) by running straight synth, synth-org, and straight-up organic; and imo, the combo of the two was just killer... I remember one time I got suuuper into the combo's and started blending up lbs of fish guts n carcasses and sometimes fresh seaweed from my catches... Then I would digest it in phosphoric acid (sometimes sulfuric) and using that... Let me tell ya, the smell was atrocious, but hot damn did the terps come out from that...


Hell yeah brother! That's exactly what Aurora Innovations (roots organic) does and those bottles sell high.. Pretty much all they include is molasses, fish, seaweed, yucca, aminos and create 8 different products they make you buy. I'll have to get me some phosphoric acid. Well done.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jan 27, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> I only have open packs so I’m not gonna waste your time. But if you’re interested in finding more chem/skunk/stinky phenos, look into Lucky Dog. I only grew a half pack of Hunza Valley (2nd half currently in veg) and while MY favorites were the Skelly-doms, I had a super gassy Chemmy pheno that ended up with str8 baby poo terps! Like I’m talking straight feces
> 
> I can’t fucking stand smelling the jar... but all my friends LOVE it, even compared to the Skelly-doms; which also gets them ripped
> 
> To keep this Duke-related... we’re all smoking Polecat91 as I type this. It’s a crowd-favorite but I havent found the terps you seek in my phenos.


What terps you getting from your pole cat at phenos ?


----------



## CTGrown203 (Feb 1, 2021)

Strawberry diesel x c99 fems week 5-6 starting to smell like a bowl of chem fruit


----------



## Hawg Wild (Feb 1, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> I only have open packs so I’m not gonna waste your time. But if you’re interested in finding more chem/skunk/stinky phenos, look into Lucky Dog. I only grew a half pack of Hunza Valley (2nd half currently in veg) and while MY favorites were the Skelly-doms, I had a super gassy Chemmy pheno that ended up with str8 baby poo terps! Like I’m talking straight feces
> 
> I can’t fucking stand smelling the jar... but all my friends LOVE it, even compared to the Skelly-doms; which also gets them ripped
> 
> To keep this Duke-related... we’re all smoking Polecat91 as I type this. It’s a crowd-favorite but I havent found the terps you seek in my phenos.


Diaper in a hot car terps. Probably the strongest weed I ever smoked in my life had that. Not my favorite high type by any means, but damn that shit would throw you for a loop. Giggles and loss of equilibrium, even distorted vision if you smoked more than a little. It was like being shit-faced drunk.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Feb 2, 2021)

Sorry about the previous post... Didn't know I was breaking RIU terms. 

If anyone is interested, they can follow me on IG: https://www.instagram.com/michaeldiamond214/


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 19, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> Anyone looking to trade Dominion genetics ? I have two packs of Munson and three packs of Burnout Chem I'd like to get rid of. I'm not going to waste any more time trying to figure out the chem/skunk/stinky strains. I would rather focus on dialing in what everyone else is already enjoying.


ohhhh but that munson...


----------



## Epochalypse (Feb 24, 2021)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> I can't wait to see your next batch of photos!
> 
> As for Duke retiring from seedmaking, that is a super bummer but understandable, to be honest. I can't imagine how disheartening it is to spend a ton of time and energy putting your passion into developing some killer genetics with all the riffraff out there.
> 
> ...


not even a little bit


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 3, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> Well, I fucked up.
> I used some older bags of soil that had apparently been sitting around for too long and the resulting wonky PH cooked my four Local Skunks to death.
> Six weeks into flower and there was nothing I could do to save them.
> Save your keystrokes folks, trust me, I tried to save them, nothing could be done.
> ...


Did you end up flowering out any Local Skunk? Wanted to hear what you thought of it.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 4, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Yeah I have a dominion G that smells like peanuts too, until you crack a bud open.


ha daggone va terps


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 4, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Did you end up flowering out any Local Skunk? Wanted to hear what you thought of it.


Local Skunk is killer. Gas, Skunk, Flowers, and Hash. My friends loved it, though vs some of other strains its a slow grower. We also F2d ours. Reeks.
We also grew the Granny, and Dominion Skunk. They are all different, and have some extremely potent plants in the mix.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 4, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Did you end up flowering out any Local Skunk? Wanted to hear what you thought of it.


No, not yet.
I posted awhile back about most of my garden getting whipped out, and a tent of four flowering Local Skunks (from seed), was included in the carnage.
I was able to monster crop a single surviving cutting off of one of those unfortunate Local Skunks mentioned above.
Luckily, it was from the best looking plant of the bunch, and said cutting is just hitting the age of full motherhood now.
So I can take some normal clones off of her, aka Local Skunk #7, to run soon.
Now that I stop, and think about it, "soon" will probably be in the next week or so.
I will definitely keep you all updated.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 7, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> No, not yet.
> I posted awhile back about most of my garden getting whipped out, and a tent of four flowering Local Skunks (from seed), was included in the carnage.
> I was able to monster crop a single surviving cutting off of one of those unfortunate Local Skunks mentioned above.
> Luckily, it was from the best looking plant of the bunch, and said cutting is just hitting the age of full motherhood now.
> ...


Did you ever look into the "Grail SSH" - one of the parents of those freebies?
I can't confirm if it's Holy Grail (Mr. Nice) x SSH. His buddy made the Grail SSH is all I know and I can't find anything on it. 
I got the Apollo Haze (Genius x Grail SSH) . If it's what I think it is then I'm real excited to do a big seed increase. Dragboat gave me some Death Star x Apollo 13 F4. Hoping to find an Apollo leaner for further work with the Apollo Haze F2s.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 10, 2021)

Robar said:


> That is something I'm interested in. I would like to try something heavy in cbd but still having enough thc to get you there and preferably something sativa heavy.
> 
> My daytime smoke lately is one lady I picked from popping a pack of the Rev's black poison skunk. She brings motivation and appetite suppression to the table as well as a nice head buzz that is very functional for me but doesnt offer much in pain relief department.
> 
> ...


sorry, I must’ve missed this. I can’t remember what the cbd plant was but thise nugs were so daggone potent. I do love that cherry, especially in concentrates. Those cherry dabs make me feel so good  Such a nice relax.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 10, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> sorry, I must’ve missed this. I can’t remember what the cbd plant was but thise nugs were so daggone potent. I do love that cherry, especially in concentrates. Those cherry dabs make me feel so good  Such a nice relax.


Stoner moment! scrollin thru the forum and realized this already got mentioned once.
“Put the joint down, jasper! You done told that same story 5 times today!”


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2021)

Here's a couple of Chem D x C99 that I bought from auction a few years ago.
Week 8 and at least a couple more to go.


I picked these up before Duke Diamond had released Dominion Seeds to the seedbanks.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 23, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's a couple of Chem D x C99 that I bought from auction a few years ago.
> Week 8 and at least a couple more to go.
> View attachment 4860711View attachment 4860712
> 
> I picked these up before Duke Diamond had released Dominion Seeds to the seedbanks.


Very nice. What kinda nose you getting of those girls ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Very nice. What kinda nose you getting of those girls ?


The first picture smells sweet and of pineapple.
The lower one is more Chem and fuel ,but I wouldn't say Chem D.


----------



## Sacred Outlaw (Mar 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's a couple of Chem D x C99 that I bought from auction a few years ago.
> Week 8 and at least a couple more to go.
> View attachment 4860711View attachment 4860712
> 
> I picked these up before Duke Diamond had released Dominion Seeds to the seedbanks.


Wow, very nice. Very Chem dominant as well. How is she against mold? I did C99 years back and was always susceptible to PM. Princess 75 on the other hand was very resistant to mold.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2021)

Sacred Outlaw said:


> Wow, very nice. Very Chem dominant as well. How is she against mold? I did C99 years back and was always susceptible to PM. Princess 75 on the other hand was very resistant to mold.


Too early to tell for bud rot resistance. 
I have never had PM so it must not be endemic to my surroundings.
The only folks I've known around here with PM brought it in with cuttings and they had very humid cool growrooms with too few air exchanges.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 6, 2021)

Here is a nug of Sensi Hashplant x Afghani #1
Dead ripe in 56 days
Smells of automotive grease and Top Ramen seasoning.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2021)

Took a couple of dried pics today of the 
Chem D x C99 cross.

In flower a couple smelled a bit of pineapple to me, but after drying that is not detectable to me nor is there any Chem D stench.
Some are rather mute smelling and a couple smell like strawberries.
I have not sampled them yet.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Took a couple of dried pics today of the
> Chem D x C99 cross.
> 
> In flower a couple smelled a bit of pineapple to me, but after drying that is not detectable to me nor is there any Chem D stench.
> ...


Those look amazing!


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 8, 2021)

187 day 61 Flower


----------



## Boogieblack (Jul 7, 2021)

Anyone run any of his g13 skunk work? I have a ton of beans from him that r goin in next. Mainly his (master kush x basic skunk) x (G-13 x skunk) and a bunch of out crosses with his G-13 x skunk


----------



## i0dineAlf (Aug 25, 2021)

Robar said:


> Purple Dahlia
> 
> I may catch some flack for this but the truth is the truth.
> 
> ...


This is so odd. I literally bought 17 packs of the stuff because it's everyone's favorite out of everything I've grown. I guess it just shows you people like different things.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 6, 2021)

Here’s a shitty pic of my current run of Local Skunk. I was given this cut from a friend, so my first run with this girl. Pic was taken on day 50. I figure she probably go around 63-65 days. She’s greasy as hell and just reeks of fuel/onions/funk. Like Duke says she smells like fucking Drugs haha. 

And here’s one out of 5 smuckers x screaming eagle testers on day 50 as well. She reeks of berry’s and a bit of cheese. Really like it so far


----------



## i0dineAlf (Sep 7, 2021)

Some dominion swag: https://shirtsherenow.com/collections/dominion-seed-company


----------



## RichRoots (Sep 11, 2021)

Beefcake D. 
When I was testing different strains all day, even though I was blasted already, this cut through everything & blew my mind. Now seeing how huge it gets outside it blew my mind again.


----------



## canalopehaze (Sep 14, 2021)

I have looked far and wide to find info of what I am pretty sure are 2 of Dukes Skunk #1 hybrids. I got them both from Mr Soul at Grimm. I am growing a Headband x Skunk #1 now. I also have a pack of Chem D x Skunk #1.

I have yet to see these seeds available anywhere. Let alone reviews of them. Everything I have got from Grimm has been worth growing. The Headband hybrid sounded too good to pass up.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 22, 2021)

Harvested local Skunk on day 67F. She turned out nice and chunky. Absolutely reeks like Gas and funk.


----------



## canalopehaze (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks great. I can't wait to see what I get. 

I did finally find Dukes Headband x Shunk #1 at Dominion. He calls it SSSC Skunk at Dominion. 

Mr Soul was a US distributor for SSSC for years. Duke could have easily got the genetics when he helped Grimm get started again. I don't know what kind of genetics he had when it ended. I am sure it was extensive.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 26, 2021)

canalopehaze said:


> Looks great. I can't wait to see what I get.
> 
> I did finally find Dukes Headband x Shunk #1 at Dominion. He calls it SSSC Skunk at Dominion.
> 
> Mr Soul was a US distributor for SSSC for years. Duke could have easily got the genetics when he helped Grimm get started again. I don't know what kind of genetics he had when it ended. I am sure it was extensive.


Thanks ! 
According to Karel the founder/ owner of SSSC that mr Soul story is total crap. Karel said he never had any US distributors……he talked about it on breeders syndicate episode 9 with Matt riot and notsodog.
After hearing that I started to wonder is that SSSC skunk 1 that dominion use is legit.


----------



## canalopehaze (Sep 27, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Thanks !
> According to Karel the founder/ owner of SSSC that mr Soul story is total crap. Karel said he never had any US distributors……he talked about it on breeders syndicate episode 9 with Matt riot and notsodog.
> After hearing that I started to wonder is that SSSC skunk 1 that dominion use is legit.


Karel needs to do some checking. I ordered seeds from SSSC in late 1980's or early 1990's. They were sent from a USA address. I was totally surprised about that so it stuck with me. I don't know who sent me those seeds. They were sent from inside the USA though. So SSSC did have a US distributors


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 27, 2021)

The post mark on my SSSC seeds in the 80s came from Santa Barbara, California.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 27, 2021)

canalopehaze said:


> Karel needs to do some checking. I ordered seeds from SSSC in late 1980's or early 1990's. They were sent from a USA address. I was totally surprised about that so it stuck with me. I don't know who sent me those seeds. They were sent from inside the USA though. So SSSC did have a US distributors


Well I’m not sure. I went back and had a listen……its actually episode 8 BTW. So around 33 min make Riot said ask Karel if anyone ever did any breeding for him in Virginia.……. apparently somebody made a breeding company from that clam. Riot didn’t say who though. Karel said no.

So I was thinking maybe I was mistaken. Maybe he did have distributors in the USA. But then closer to the end of he episode Riot mentioned how there was absolutely no Americans involved in SSSC. It’s around 136 min in. 

The biggest question I have now is what company was riot referring to from Virginia. Dominion? Their the only company I know of that even uses a SssC skunk #1.


----------



## canalopehaze (Sep 28, 2021)

Mine didn't come from California I know that. I grew up there and I would have remembered it. I know it was back east somewhere. When it happened I kind of figured they had people here making seeds for them here. That was only a guess.

It was a whole different world back then. Just tiny adds in the back of High Times magazine. You had to order a catalog first then order seeds. I remember having 3 or 4 different catalogs. SSSC is the only one I remember for sure. I have smoked way to much weed since then to remember shit that well LMAO. Which seed bank was run out of the Cannabis Castle back in the day?


----------



## conor c (Sep 28, 2021)

The seed bank then nevil sold it to sensi


----------



## canalopehaze (Sep 29, 2021)

Cool thank you. There was some cool articles back in the day about that place. It really was a Castle. Can you imagine the grow spaces in they had LMAO.

High Times magazine used to have really great articles on stuff like that. I am lucky to find 10 pages in the whole magazine I read any more. It is all adds and culture now. What a shame.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 29, 2021)

canalopehaze said:


> Cool thank you. There was some cool articles back in the day about that place. It really was a Castle. Can you imagine the grow spaces in they had LMAO.
> 
> High Times magazine used to have really great articles on stuff like that. I am lucky to find 10 pages in the whole magazine I read any more. It is all adds and culture now. What a shame.


If your at all interested neville ( the seed bank ) or cannabis history I'd recommended to listen to the breeders syndicate. They go over the early seed bank and sssc history and catalogs strain history in great detail……really interesting stuff if your a weed nerd like myself


----------



## LunarMOG (Sep 29, 2021)

canalopehaze said:


> Cool thank you. There was some cool articles back in the day about that place. It really was a Castle. Can you imagine the grow spaces in they had LMAO.


on youtube theres some really interesting/odd videos about the castle, there's footage of some seriously tall plants in an indoor flowering room, pretty awesome


----------



## canalopehaze (Sep 30, 2021)

I will have to check that out. I am not surprised there were tall plants. They has some serous Haze's back then.


----------



## canalopehaze (Sep 30, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> If your at all interested neville ( the seed bank ) or cannabis history I'd recommended to listen to the breeders syndicate. They go over the early seed bank and sssc history and catalogs strain history in great detail……really interesting stuff if your a weed nerd like myself


I might look into it. I have been a weed nerd for years. Most the strains they will be discussing I probably know of. Before you could find all the info on the internet. They released strain books. I have over 20 of them and have read all of them. Nowadays there now way to catalog them, to damn many.

They may really come in handy with all these new older clone only strains people are coming out.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 30, 2021)

I know it’s not technically Dominion Stock. But these Smuckers x Screaming eagle turned out amazing. Especially this bad bitch ! Just cut her down last night on day 74F


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 30, 2021)

canalopehaze said:


> I might look into it. I have been a weed nerd for years. Most the strains they will be discussing I probably know of. Before you could find all the info on the internet. They released strain books. I have over 20 of them and have read all of them. Nowadays there now way to catalog them, to damn many.
> 
> They may really come in handy with all these new older clone only strains people are coming out.


I’d love to get ahold of some of those old catalogs.


----------



## canalopehaze (Sep 30, 2021)

I ost the catalogs years ago. All the books are still available online.

Canabible, 3 books
Big Book of Buds, 4 books
Cannabis Sativa, 3 books
Cannabis Indica, 3 books
Dank, Dank 2.0, Subcool's books
I have 5 or 6 single books that have more strains.

Lots of great info in those books. Most all of it is online also. I quit buying books because they quit printing them. Way to much strain info on the net these days for real books to survive.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Oct 20, 2021)

Dominion gear available at SHN. Would have bought some but got the Dynasty drop.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 21, 2021)

they also have some “duke dismonds vault” strains. Looks like the cost of his seeds has gone way up though, I bought some packs through shoe/headie gardens last year for way less.


----------



## avk210 (Oct 21, 2021)

Anyone got any dominion skunk or screaming eagle f2's? I'm in serious need


----------



## canalopehaze (Oct 22, 2021)

I have noticed lots of different prices, at different seed banks for the same pack of seeds. Some of it has to do with that I am sure. No control over store mark up LOL. 

It may also be the breeders raising prices so people think the genetics are worth more. Too many people thing expensive is better.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Oct 30, 2021)

My first time growing I chose Shineapple after hearing Duke featured on The Pot Cast and understanding his farm-boy Virginian background (where I am also from). I’ve grown out 3 previous girls from this pack and all of them have been exactly like the description- tall 2.5x stretchers that stack the entire height with dense sticky dry tacky nugs that smell like menthol, mint leaf, and fresh cut Granny Smith apples .

This is Shineapple #4 grown outdoors in a raised bed of custom organic soil amended with my homemade worm castings, kelp, sprouted barley, and neem cake. Encountered some bud rot on some branches, as well as a longer than expected finishing time (October 21st here in USDA Zone 7A). Enjoy my clumsy nug shots! I recommend for anyone looking To grow a plant that simply produce large yet tight, dense, smelly nugs.

IMy


----------



## postmanwatching (Oct 31, 2021)

yall really think hes in jail lol?...it's all a freemason stunt...
he looks like a pinkerton to me...


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 31, 2021)

He’s been out a minute or two.....


----------



## postmanwatching (Oct 31, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> He’s been out a minute or two.....


really? his gofund me page setup by james bean said the feds took over the case...so hes either getting like 10+ years or hes a rat...it's mandatory minimum for having a gun when you get charged by the feds with weed


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 31, 2021)

postmanwatching said:


> really? his gofund me page setup by james bean said the feds took over the case...so hes either getting like 10+ years or hes a rat...it's mandatory minimum for having a gun when you get charged by the feds with weed


#909. You still need legal funds to fight the fed case, he got out back in Jan or feb, they do bond also I believe. Nice you trying to throw out the rat moniker lol


----------



## canalopehaze (Nov 1, 2021)

Either way it is a shame. I got some great genetics from him a few years back. He did me right. He even replaced a pack a crap D.J. Short seeds with out even being asked.


----------



## canalopehaze (Nov 1, 2021)

On the lines of Dominion seeds. I am going to hit the only female Headskunk I got out of a pack of seeds, with feminized G.G. pollen. I just got done selfing a Josey Whales cut and saved a bit of pollen. Why the hell not right?


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 1, 2021)

postmanwatching said:


> really? his gofund me page setup by james bean said the feds took over the case...so hes either getting like 10+ years or hes a rat...it's mandatory minimum for having a gun when you get charged by the feds with weed


You just joined October 22nd and are calling someone a rat. Calm down Mr. Soul. 

It may be a mystery who made the seeds, but the proof is in the fucking pudding. Hands down best seed company IMHO.

On a *positive* note, Dominion packs are available on HG for $50.


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 1, 2021)

who did mr soul call a rat?
I'm just saying people don't get out on bond for being a felon with a gun very often with the feds...
espeically with weed...pretty wierd..maybe all the feds are smoking now so they don't care who knows...


----------



## canalopehaze (Nov 3, 2021)

F**king every body is getting out on bond in a lot of states. That is no indicator of shit.

I also wonder how Mr Soul got involved? From what I know, he is a stand up guy. Only met him once, I deal with him a lot about genetics with no problems at all.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 3, 2021)

canalopehaze said:


> F**king every body is getting out on bond in a lot of states. That is no indicator of shit.
> 
> I also wonder how Mr Soul got involved? From what I know, he is a stand up guy. Only met him once, I deal with him a lot about genetics with no problems at all.


I think someone used it to describe Whiney and it got taken out of context? Don’t think there’s a mr soul story out there like this. If whiney knew anything bout the show me state, he’d realize they don’t have bonds anymore, basically. You get a notice to appear and if you don’t, then warrant issued, it’s all on the popo . They still write bonds, but it has to be a big deal. I’d say the feds let him out on time served pending next court case. But whiney wants to be the know it all messenger, let the kid play. Me. I’d personally like to see more DD porn and shots of his strains


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 3, 2021)

I didn't mean Mr. Soul was a rat. Just meant he was being a troll. Didnt think that needed explained, I apologize.


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 3, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I think someone used it to describe Whiney and it got taken out of context? Don’t think there’s a mr soul story out there like this. If whiney knew anything bout the show me state, he’d realize they don’t have bonds anymore, basically. You get a notice to appear and if you don’t, then warrant issued, it’s all on the popo . They still write bonds, but it has to be a big deal. I’d say the feds let him out on time served pending next court case. But whiney wants to be the know it all messenger, let the kid play. Me. I’d personally like to see more DD porn and shots of his strains


must be nice....where he got busted there are tons of people getting arrested and held without bond still in missouri...
how you think all the prisons are filled up? heroin users? meth and coke? lol they just rat out people...
prisons are filled up with weed smokers...they don't want you to know that...


seearch missori couple arrested for marijuana 2021 in google and tons wlll pop up. yall aren't going to fool us. go on home back to the queen. they are trying to hide the arrests...to not spook people classic spook tactic..


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 3, 2021)

must be nice








St. Louis inmates protest again over long trial wait times, COVID-19 fears


Dozens of incarcerated people in a Missouri jail protested living conditions and long wait times for court hearings in the facility's second demonstration this year.




abcnews.go.com





i swear james bean looks like abe lincolns cousin...


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 3, 2021)

https://fox4kc.com/news/new-missouri-bail-reform-means-some-defendants-cant-be-held-in-jail-if-they-cant-pay/


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 3, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> https://fox4kc.com/news/new-missouri-bail-reform-means-some-defendants-cant-be-held-in-jail-if-they-cant-pay/


The reforms apply only to certain crimes, and if a person is considered a danger, they might have to stay in jail if they can’t afford bail.
"we've got momas in jail for traffic trickets"

don't think it applies to felons caught traveling across state lines with weed and a gun lol...
any kind of weed selling will land you straight in prison in missori...


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Nov 3, 2021)

postmanwatching said:


> must be nice....where he got busted there are tons of people getting arrested and held without bond still in missouri...
> how you think all the prisons are filled up? heroin users? meth and coke?


I’ll put $5 on Meth…I’ll put $5 on heroin, too. It’s Missouri they put you away for anything. There is hope with the new medical passage, but I won’t move back there. 

As for DD’s case I had a real hard time finding the cases using casenet. Never found the fed finding. I have a family member that is out on bail for setting up a robbery, resulting in Homicide, because of Covid. I’d “assume” that’s the case here too with DD or like Bodyne said, time served/legally sourced bail money(trafficking).


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 3, 2021)

somethings fishy... maybe he wasn't really in prison that 5 years he said he was? I don't know i've never heard mr soul say anything...only stuff from subcools videos...
it doesn't surprise me on them letting them out for homicide... actually people get longer time in prison for weed than people for murder...I see people all the time only get 5 years for murder...there are people that have done 20 years for weed...


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 3, 2021)

Seemingly off topic but I dropped 3 Local Skunk seeds in a cup of water today.
Hoping for a nice male to be a pollen donor for my cut of Ken’s GDP.
So I’ll probably end up with three gorgeous females instead.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 3, 2021)

Last post. Some more *positive* news.  Duke gets out Dec 2. It explains that in the SHN Auction descriptions under most Dominion items. Lots of great gear available in these auctions, so support Duke if you can. Can we remove all the non-related post now ? Good luck to all.


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 4, 2021)

so hes been in federal prison for 17 months so far then...and no record of it all...
I mean hes got so much fans I guess hed be having visiting people everyday and get all kinds of free stuff...all the food he needs ect but you know can't find him in any federal prison. ain't that a doozy....
oh I already know the excuse...he was concentrating on writing his book while in prison geeze luizee

i know like highschool friends that went to prison and when I googled it came right up...


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 4, 2021)

i wonder if his cell mate wrote it for him? he could call it mein kamferup
edit: anyone heard of Grand Duke William Gunn, of Germany?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 4, 2021)

Lol you are just sore your buds in jail couldn’t raise a dime for their defense lol


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 4, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Lol you are just sore your buds in jail couldn’t raise a dime for their defense lol


i mean you chekck you yourself...put dukes name in the inmate finder...it has records going back all the way to 1982...he was sopposedly in the feds for 5 years before he came back...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 4, 2021)

He may have not even gone to prison yet, if he does go. It says the feds took up the case. Just because the feds took the case up, doesnt mean hes gone to trial yet. He could be in a federal holding facility.
I was in a federal holding facility for a year before i went to court, and then I was in a federal holding facility for a year after I was sentenced. I went to prison.
The federal holding facility I was held in was nothing more than a county jail, that had a contract with the feds to hold federal violators, and prisoners. They cannot hold you in a county jail if you have been charged with a federal crime, unless the county jail has a contract with the feds to hold federal prisoners, and not very many county jails are authorized to hold federal prisoners.
I faced a 10-LIFE sentence for 1000+ indoor clones. It was an indoor grow operation. I gave my partner 500 clones, he got busted, ratted me out, and found 600 more in our grow house, he was renting, and I was living in. I got charged with all of them. I did 7 years, and 8 years supervised release, and a 3-5 MILLION $$$ Fine, of which they waived.
But Duke may not have even gone to trial yet, and if he has, he could still be being held at a federal holding place.

I will also say I just ran my name through the locater, and it came up with nothing. I then ran my number and it came up. So just running the name, you may come up with nothing. The ### is better.



FirstMiddleLast

RaceAgeSex American Indian Asian Black White  Male Female 


*0* Results for search *james* M M, Race: *White*, Age: *62*, Sex: *Male*



*Name*: JAMES M M
*Register Number*: #####-###
*Age*: 62
*Race*: White
*Sex*: Male
*Released On*: 04/28/2009


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 4, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> He may have not even gone to prison yet, if he does go. It says the feds took up the case. Just because the feds took the case up, doesnt mean hes gone to trial yet. He could be in a federal holding facility.
> I was in a federal holding facility for a year before i went to court, and then I was in a federal holding facility for a year after I was sentenced. I went to prison.
> The federal holding facility I was held in was nothing more than a county jail, that had a contract with the feds to hold federal violators, and prisoners. They cannot hold you in a county jail if you have been charged with a federal crime, unless the county jail has a contract with the feds to hold federal prisoners, and not very many county jails are authorized to hold federal prisoners.
> I faced a 10-LIFE sentence for 1000+ indoor clones. It was an indoor grow operation. I gave my partner 500 clones, he got busted, ratted me out, and found 600 more in our grow house, he was renting, and I was living in. I got charged with all of them. I did 7 years, and 8 years supervised release, and a 3-5 MILLION $$$ Fine, of which they waived.
> ...


bs..it's because you typed it in as james m m that it didn't come up...you ain't been in federal prison if ain't showin up or had the record removed somehow...I know millions and millions of dollars are on the line but no one should by anything from such a liar....subcool was smaller than these big guy and someone gave him a 55 million dollar investment right before someone killed him...

he probably pulled his strains out the goverment archive...

i've never heard of 8 years probabtion...I thought the most the feds did was 5 year probation...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 4, 2021)

_ I didnt type my name James M M. I retyped it when I posted it here on the internet. I aint putting my name out here on the net dude. I live in a fucked up state. Kentucky.

Some people get lifetime supervised release. I had the most supervised release than anyone at Summit Kentucky prison. 
Heres my prison ID, with my name, and number blocked.

My prosecutor was Kevin Dicken. Look him up. Hes now in Lex, Ky. Im in Eastern, Ky. Ashland. I had a 10-Life Mandatory minimum. Normally the give up to 5 years for Class A, and B sentences, but can fudge with the guidelines as they see fit. I did 7 years, plus 8 supervised release which equals 15 years total. I had a minimum of 10 years sentence, and a maximum of LIFE.
They could have made me serve 1 year, and 14 years of supervised release if they wanted to, or they could have made me serve 14 years, and 1 year supervised release. They can basically do anything they want.

They also may have changed the guidelines since I got out. Ive been out 12 years._


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 4, 2021)

postmanwatching said:


> bs..it's because you typed it in as james m m that it didn't come up...you ain't been in federal prison if ain't showin up or had the record removed somehow...I know millions and millions of dollars are on the line but no one should by anything from such a liar....subcool was smaller than these big guy and someone gave him a 55 million dollar investment right before someone killed him...
> 
> he probably pulled his strains out the goverment archive...
> 
> i've never heard of 8 years probabtion...I thought the most the feds did was 5 year probation...


Lmfao, sub died cause his lungs gave out, rumor has it he was on meth at the end and growin in an empty pool in Arizona lol. I suspect you are the MI clown James beanz outted on the Bog Son Selling fiasco on IG and/or the MI guy they outted for hawking fake MzJill wares. You the only one in the whole wide world figured this conspiracy theory you trying to push that duke is a rat lol. Carry on, Perry Mason lmfao!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Lmfao, sub died cause his lungs gave out, rumor has it he was on meth at the end and growin in an empty pool in Arizona lol. I suspect you are the MI clown James beanz outted on the Bog Son Selling fiasco on IG and/or the MI guy they outted for hawking fake MzJill wares. You the only one in the whole wide world figured this conspiracy theory you trying to push that duke is a rat lol. Carry on, Perry Mason lmfao!


Facts, his pool was a personal grow. He had a converted bowling alley in a joint venture and was on weekly infusion for his lung disease. He died of it. Just the facts, lol


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 4, 2021)

i don't think subcool died from the disease..
perfect cover up for someone that was already planning on murdering him...or he faked his death...i think hes chilling with terry davis in oregon...really no way terry got hit by a train...
subcool could have even been an agent...that's the art of deception..they feed stuff they know your thinking about trying to figure out if they are cops or not...really it's amazing how some of them do it...they think in another way that many people can't...
like who reported that he died? no news report or local obituary or funeral...it just doesn't makes any sense...

well anyway not sure what to say about the prison card or your story...really no way to verify...looks kinda shopped though. i can tell by the pixels and ive seen a lot of pixels in my day.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Youre delusional dude.

Youre first 3 words from above say it all.

I Dont Think. Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## postmanwatching (Nov 4, 2021)

wow I just realized james bean owns the james beed seed company selling site and seedsherenow...now it's looking clearer lol


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Those that scream, protest, and blame others for things, are usually the ones that are the biggest rats.

Its called deflecting.

You also probably think tRump won the election They didnt land on the moon, and the earth is flat.


----------



## skuba (Nov 4, 2021)

postmanwatching said:


> i don't think subcool died from the disease..
> perfect cover up for someone that was already planning on murdering him...or he faked his death...i think hes chilling with terry davis in oregon...really no way terry got hit by a train...
> subcool could have even been an agent...that's the art of deception..they feed stuff they know your thinking about trying to figure out if they are cops or not...really it's amazing how some of them do it...they think in another way that many people can't...
> like who reported that he died? no news report or local obituary or funeral...it just doesn't makes any sense...
> ...


Man, I would love to know what you’re smoking. You’ve gotta be high as shit! Have you ever taken psychedelics?


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 5, 2021)

Whatever he’s smoking, keep it the fuck away from me, lol.


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2021)

lets move on thanks @postmanwatching seems like we need to get this back on track and enjoyable for the other thread members


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 5, 2021)

Lol Jim talks about his prison time a little bit too much for my liking but to call him a liar is idiotic


----------



## Sandstone Skunkman (Nov 8, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> You just joined October 22nd and are calling someone a rat. Calm down Mr. Soul.
> 
> It may be a mystery who made the seeds, but the proof is in the fucking pudding. Hands down best seed company IMHO.
> 
> On a *positive* note, Dominion packs are available on HG for $50.


How do you get on HG? I thought it was closed?


----------



## Sandstone Skunkman (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey check out these Apollo 13 x vortex. Grown outdoor on my porch at 8k ft.


----------



## Sandstone Skunkman (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## canalopehaze (Nov 10, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I think someone used it to describe Whiney and it got taken out of context? Don’t think there’s a mr soul story out there like this. If whiney knew anything bout the show me state, he’d realize they don’t have bonds anymore, basically. You get a notice to appear and if you don’t, then warrant issued, it’s all on the popo . They still write bonds, but it has to be a big deal. I’d say the feds let him out on time served pending next court case. But whiney wants to be the know it all messenger, let the kid play. Me. I’d personally like to see more DD porn and shots of his strains


I totally agree about getting back to weed and not words LOL.


----------



## canalopehaze (Nov 10, 2021)

My only female Headskunk is flowering slower than I figured. Not sure if that means it will be a early finisher or it is going to lean to the Thai part of the Skunk genetics. It is growing good. It branched out ok with super cropping and bending. It didn't bush out near as much as the other plants in the grow. Just as soon as It gets a little more size and trichomes. I will get a picture. We have all seen plants 4 weeks into flower. They are just starting to look pretty.

Both clones rooted and are now in dirt. This strain will survive to be S-1 seeds if the smoke is worthy.


----------



## canalopehaze (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks like the pollen from a reversed G.G. #4 took. I should be getting a few Striped Ape seeds.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 22, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> both of my dominion skunk pheno’s are hanging. The first is smelling very skunky....I will say if you want skunk, buy this shit now, while you can, and keep an eye on Dominion seed C.O. The second that I cut down today is similar, but not as skunky. I got more onion and garlic while in flower, but near the end, the skunk was there for sure. I have a third in flower that is very fruity, so I doubt there will be skunk in that one, but the frost was ther from the start of flower. The stinky pheno’s don’t show too much frost early, but it’s there. They don’t look like much with lights on, but turn off the lights and they glisten like diamonds.



Some dude on another journal that I Google searched but not a member but he was ranting on about doing an all D.D. Dominion grow then he sent pictures of a mattress full which was 1 of every pack from his latest SHN line-up before D.D. entered another line-up, prison blue's. He must have spent good Lord I don't want to even know how much was spent. Anyways when people go and seed hord their supply it leaves us simpletons to sit and wonder, why do you flaunt thousands of dollars in genetics that are in demand which drives up the virtual prices. Then posts a sub about mixing the soul wrong and it must have heated up on him killing several off of this already limited shit not to mention the 20 other plant's that are laying on the floor just mediocre. Ok my rant over I get mad about genetics of that prestige not being shown the proper time and a green thumb. I think I'm a good grower but give me some Duke, Subcool420 genetics and I'll paint a masterpiece with beautiful colors coming on during fade. Does anybody know about the Mountain Berry ?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 22, 2021)

genuity said:


> Swayze(ghost og x SSSC )
> View attachment 4242346
> Grows with a sweetness & drys into a skunked og funk..


Beautiful job man !


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 25, 2021)

Sandstone Skunkman said:


> How do you get on HG? I thought it was closed?


Try emailing him and ask how to access site.

[email protected]


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 25, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> Last post. Some more *positive* news.  Duke gets out Dec 2. It explains that in the SHN Auction descriptions under most Dominion items. Lots of great gear available in these auctions, so support Duke if you can. Can we remove all the non-related post now ? Good luck to all.


JB is giving DD 80k when he's home, that's a friend and JB earned my respect because he's got big dollars for Bhodi, service vets, and something else. That's cool as shit, hope he follows through but now how much money does he pull with seeds ?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Facts, his pool was a personal grow. He had a converted bowling alley in a joint venture and was on weekly infusion for his lung disease. He died of it. Just the facts, lol



Subby had a rare lung disease that made him irritable but he owned that and he just lost a million beans, his wife, and soon to be his life so no way could I defend that reply and the statement about being on meth is irresponsible and not cool. Sub paved the way for a whole generation. His lung issue could not take the humidity so pool drained big plants in. Not sure why that is related to meth? Let the icons RIP


----------



## canalopehaze (Nov 26, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Some dude on another journal that I Google searched but not a member but he was ranting on about doing an all D.D. Dominion grow then he sent pictures of a mattress full which was 1 of every pack from his latest SHN line-up before D.D. entered another line-up, prison blue's. He must have spent good Lord I don't want to even know how much was spent. Anyways when people go and seed hord their supply it leaves us simpletons to sit and wonder, why do you flaunt thousands of dollars in genetics that are in demand which drives up the virtual prices. Then posts a sub about mixing the soul wrong and it must have heated up on him killing several off of this already limited shit not to mention the 20 other plant's that are laying on the floor just mediocre. Ok my rant over I get mad about genetics of that prestige not being shown the proper time and a green thumb. I think I'm a good grower but give me some Duke, Subcool420 genetics and I'll paint a masterpiece with beautiful colors coming on during fade. Does anybody know about the Mountain Berry ?


I don't know the whole situation. I do know, the guy your talking about isn't the only person stock piling genetics. Most hybrids and seed runs these days are done only once. You need to get them when they come out or you will miss out. I learned this lesson years ago with Cinderella 99. I put off buying the seeds for to long. Grimm Brothers folded up. I ended up having to wait 20 years to finally get that strain. Now I buy what, and how much I want of a hybrid when they come out. I have shit tons of Grimm and Katsu genetics because I have had such good luck with them. I can see other people doing the same with their favorite breeders. You are right about one thing. It does cost thousands of dollars to stock pile genetics LOL.

You also mention that what was shown was mediocre. That is a good reason to bitch. One thing about spending money on genetics. You need to get the most out of what you do grow.


----------



## johny sunset (Dec 6, 2021)

He’s out !!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 7, 2021)

Would love to find some Dominion Skunk or another worked VA line.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 7, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> He’s out !!
> View attachment 5041507


He sure don’t look like you’d think. JBeanz posted a pic of the two of em yesterday.


----------



## johny sunset (Dec 7, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> Would love to find some Dominion Skunk or another worked VA line.


Headie gardens is selling packs for $50 right now, but there selling out fast at that price


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 7, 2021)

whats Headie Gardens IG?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 7, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Headie gardens is selling packs for $50 right now, but there selling out fast at that price


Thanks! Hopefully they approve my account soon!


----------



## Raymond Knight (Dec 9, 2021)

postmanwatching said:


> i don't think subcool died from the disease..
> perfect cover up for someone that was already planning on murdering him...or he faked his death...i think hes chilling with terry davis in oregon...really no way terry got hit by a train...
> subcool could have even been an agent...that's the art of deception..they feed stuff they know your thinking about trying to figure out if they are cops or not...really it's amazing how some of them do it...they think in another way that many people can't...
> like who reported that he died? no news report or local obituary or funeral...it just doesn't makes any sense...
> ...


I know it was here earlier than March because I jog every day and I got something before it all hit that totally gassed me, others too, point is in my heart I feel like he might have caught the virus and it did him in, he was a great dude, gave me seeds when I first started growing and didnt have any thing.


----------



## Qube (Dec 10, 2021)

FYI

I just saw that Duke will be on the Adam Dunn Show today, in case anyone's interested.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 11, 2021)

Qube said:


> FYI
> 
> I just saw that Duke will be on the Adam Dunn Show today, in case anyone's interested.


I listened to this for a few hours, lots of funny prison stories but not much about weed. Sounds like he won’t be able to grow for another year though. Also sounds like Brothers Grimm ripped him off in some way/breached a contract they had so he’s taking them to court, anyone have any more info on this? I’m hoping BG aren’t being scum bags and ruining their reputation, duke helped them get reestablished so it sounds whack that they’re dicking him around. I can’t get behind people/companies that don’t treat people fairly.


----------



## Qube (Dec 11, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I listened to this for a few hours, lots of funny prison stories but not much about weed. Sounds like he won’t be able to grow for another year though. Also sounds like Brothers Grimm ripped him off in some way/breached a contract they had so he’s taking them to court, anyone have any more info on this? I’m hoping BG aren’t being scum bags and ruining their reputation, duke helped them get reestablished so it sounds whack that they’re dicking him around. I can’t get behind people/companies that don’t treat people fairly.


I caught that Brothers Grimm comment from James Bean. I was hoping they'd get into it. If you can deal with the ADS format where everyone is talking then the prison stories are worth a listen alone. Duke is quite a story teller, very funny stuff.

Anyway, back to my Chicken Beer and 2nd Hand Sandwiches.


----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 11, 2021)

Qube said:


> I caught that Brothers Grimm comment from James Bean. I was hoping they'd get into it. If you can deal with the ADS format where everyone is talking then the prison stories are worth a listen alone. Duke is quite a story teller, very funny stuff.
> 
> Anyway, back to my Chicken Beer and 2nd Hand Sandwiches.


i had no idea you could make cheese like that


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 13, 2021)

Raymond Knight said:


> I know it was here earlier than March because I jog every day and I got something before it all hit that totally gassed me, others too, point is in my heart I feel like he might have caught the virus and it did him in, he was a great dude, gave me seeds when I first started growing and didnt have any thing.



Damn good dude and yes that was Subby always helped people when money was tight or needed seed. I k ow he had a rare disease affecting his lungs but you may be right about the virus. I hate when fuckers insult him saying he was hooked on meth ? Really ?


----------



## KushiMonsta (Dec 23, 2021)

If you had to choose 1 
- Dominion G
- Local Skunk
- Dominion Diesel
- Polecat Bx1


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 23, 2021)

Local Skunk


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 27, 2021)

KushiMonsta said:


> If you had to choose 1
> - Dominion G
> - Local Skunk
> - Dominion Diesel
> - Polecat Bx1


Idk but I got some delta blues and dominion G today. Polecat Wad in my basket but ended up dropping it. From what I have read on here all of them are a go. I'm growing out of a bedroom right now because of the ability to control climate this time of year and I hate to have burning tires in my house for a month. Lol


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 27, 2021)

KushiMonsta said:


> If you had to choose 1
> - Dominion G
> - Local Skunk
> - Dominion Diesel
> - Polecat Bx1



Jimi Hendrix will tell you gotta have the Skelly Hash plant and I trust his nose and year's behind the doob....


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 27, 2021)

Anything crossed that used the Skelly/Sk1 male is ago. The Local Skunk also has Skelly's sister, the Cuddlefish Hashplant. All of its good stuff though. Ive grown Granny Skunk, Dominion Skunk, Local Skunk, and have a bunch of other strains of his Ive not grown out.
Eventually Id like to cross a Local Skunk Male, with a Female AKBeanBrains Haze/NL5.

Bob Hemphill also has a Puck HP BC2 thats a must have. Puck is same thing as Skelly


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 27, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Anything crossed that used the Skelly/Sk1 male is ago. The Local Skunk also has Skelly's sister, the Cuddlefish Hashplant. All of its good stuff though. Ive grown Granny Skunk, Dominion Skunk, Local Skunk, and have a bunch of other strains of his Ive not grown out.
> Eventually Id like to cross a Local Skunk Male, with a Female AKBeanBrains Haze/NL5.
> 
> Bob Hemphill also has a Puck HP BC2 thats a must have. Puck is same thing as Skelly


Puck, that's it! I still need to reach out to Bob and see if I can aquire. Thank you sir....


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Dec 31, 2021)

hey RIU,
I have grown out several off their stains and since info on this form is why I purchased them in the first place, wanted to give back with a report.
shineapple - had one sour apple pheno and the rest were sweet/fruity, all super frosty with large single cola formation and a little x-mas tree formation at the bottom of plant. pressed well and had nice old school sweet Indica taste (did not get to try apple pheno as I f2 it to seed). Winner in my book.
Delta Blues- short Indica plant with large cola shorter lower branching all filled with dense bud that taste had a nice dank taste of grape tootsie rolls, really tasty. A little sedative with Indica body high. The effects, for me, are about 2 hours, less than some of their other strains but since it tastes so good this really is not an issue. Winner
Pine Bomb-big and tall with long loose spear type bud structure. Terps are this kind of fresh forest with a little mint or menthol. Went 75 days and should have went longer and should have feed more (I had them based on 65day finish so make sure you feed them longer). Effects are calming and not necessarily strong.
Burnout skunk - medium sized plants that some had funky growth structure with larf. Buds were nice, dense with an interesting smell that unfortunately, for me, did not carry over to taste. After 3 month cure, rosin had grassy taste that I did not care for. After 8 month cure buds pressed into a rosin that tasted smooth with slight grassy. Very potent herb though.
Granny Skunk - medium sized plants, very resinous, some had some funky single blade larf like the Burnout Sk. Lots of resin in leaf structure around buds produced buds that were a bit smaller than they looked prior to trim. Potent herb, while smooth I could not get a lot of terps out of them The best had a little coffee background.
Ran full packs of all above except granny, 2 packs there.
Still have about 8 packs to go thru.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jan 2, 2022)

This is Delta blues with long cure 9-10 months. Grape tootsie rolls flavor. Easy to grow and get terps out of.


----------



## SilverShamrock420 (Jan 2, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> hey RIU,
> I have grown out several off their stains and since info on this form is why I purchased them in the first place, wanted to give back with a report.
> shineapple - had one sour apple pheno and the rest were sweet/fruity, all super frosty with large single cola formation and a little x-mas tree formation at the bottom of plant. pressed well and had nice old school sweet Indica taste (did not get to try apple pheno as I f2 it to seed). Winner in my book.
> Delta Blues- short Indica plant with large cola shorter lower branching all filled with dense bud that taste had a nice dank taste of grape tootsie rolls, really tasty. A little sedative with Indica body high. The effects, for me, are about 2 hours, less than some of their other strains but since it tastes so good this really is not an issue. Winner
> ...



So what was your overall impression of the strains you grew altogether, and which would you say was your favorite?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ive grown the Local Skunk, Dominion Skunk, Granny Skunk. I like them all, and the best ones are a toss up as to which is most potent. Id probably go with the Local if I had to pick one. I lso still have some other packs Ive not grown out yet. Sis Skunk, Skunkband, Munson, Capitol G. Ive got 2 phenos of the Local. 1 tested out at 27% THC. The other is untested.


----------



## KushiMonsta (Jan 5, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Jimi Hendrix will tell you gotta have the Skelly Hash plant and I trust his nose and year's behind the doob....


Yup I listened to JimiHendrix1 recommendation, good lookin out! I ended grabbing the a pack of the Local Skunk & Purple Dahlia


----------



## jasonryan00 (Jan 5, 2022)

speaking of the local skunk i have a full pack going right now and on 2 or 3 of the seedlings have a weird issue that i have not experienced before with seedlings. They progress just fine the get the initial seed leaves then the fist set of true leaves and the the meristem tip just ceases to exist it just stops right there. wondering if anyone else has every experienced anything like that before? when i get home today ill have to take pictures of the 2 seeding that were showing this and post them up.
i think the pack had 11 seeds and i only got 5 to get through the initial seed grem and growth. they are doing great now i just found it weird


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 5, 2022)

I havent seen that.

Also be on the lookout for Bob Hemphill Puck HP BC2. Its over 90% pure Puck/Skelly. Puck is also known as Skelly.

Both people have photos on their site. Also have a Lebanese HP x Puck HP BC1
Also a PNWHP x PuckHP BC1
Sensi Star x Puck BC1

All these are still in testing
@hannahboldt and @mrbobhemphill


----------



## Qube (Jan 5, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> speaking of the local skunk i have a full pack going right now and on 2 or 3 of the seedlings have a weird issue that i have not experienced before with seedlings. They progress just fine the get the initial seed leaves then the fist set of true leaves and the the meristem tip just ceases to exist it just stops right there. wondering if anyone else has every experienced anything like that before? when i get home today ill have to take pictures of the 2 seeding that were showing this and post them up.
> i think the pack had 11 seeds and i only got 5 to get through the initial seed grem and growth. they are doing great now i just found it weird



I have 6 Local Skunks going right now and they're at the 4th node with no issues so far.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Jan 5, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive grown the Local Skunk, Dominion Skunk, Granny Skunk. I like them all, and the best ones are a toss up as to which is most potent. Id probably go with the Local if I had to pick one. I lso still have some other packs Ive not grown out yet. Sis Skunk, Skunkband, Munson, Capitol G. Ive got 2 phenos of the Local. 1 tested out at 27% THC. The other is untested.


Hola senior Jimi, hope your doing well today! I tried grabbing that Munson pack soon as it came avalible during SHN's Duke sale for his release JB had a big inventory clearance to put some money together. I figured you either had a pack or ran one already since we both enjoy NL#5. I had a pack in my cart and I guess seeds here now dumped my cart because I didn't check it out fast enough l think, but I was buying a bunch of stuff so I dumped everything after they did that and spent my money with HG. One other thing. How was that local skunk?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 5, 2022)

Love the Local Skunk. Phenos I have REEK of gas. 1 bud will easily stink up the whole room. Very strong weed. I had some people fom Colorada say its the best stuff they ever smoked Ive also got a pack of the Munson that I havent grown out.

You can get pure=pre 2000 NL5 from The Green Stash on Strainly. $5.25 a seed.








Northern Lights #5 - Strainly


Northern Lights #5 for $5.25 per ea. by Green Stash Seeds on Strainly




www.strainly.io






AKBeanBrains also has it if its not sold out, but Green Stash iis less money, and they are the real genetics.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jan 6, 2022)

Popped 5 seeds of local skunk , one lone female made it to flower. Big stretch during flower, nice chunky buds that have that sweet smell, no skunky smell from her.
At 8.5 weeks now, looks like she needs another 1.5-2 weeks to finish. Some frost but not overwhelming.
If there is any gas smell, it's being drawn out from the headbangers, sowah dog and frosty d in there with her.
Let's see how she smokes.....


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 6, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> speaking of the local skunk i have a full pack going right now and on 2 or 3 of the seedlings have a weird issue that i have not experienced before with seedlings. They progress just fine the get the initial seed leaves then the fist set of true leaves and the the meristem tip just ceases to exist it just stops right there. wondering if anyone else has every experienced anything like that before? when i get home today ill have to take pictures of the 2 seeding that were showing this and post them up.
> i think the pack had 11 seeds and i only got 5 to get through the initial seed grem and growth. they are doing great now i just found it weird



yes, i had a sssdh s1 from connoisseur do something similar to that. i popped two fems my friend gave me and one stalled out like that after probably the 4th node so it was a lot taller than yours. but what was weird is it never flowered. 4 weeks into flower and it looked identical to the day i put it into flower so i took some cuttings and culled it before it totally freaked and dropped pollen or something (never did though). My buddy grew out one of the clones and it was totally normal, in fact i still have the clone to this day. i just figured some freak stall out occurred and caused it to just stopped growing, which is why i say its a similar situation


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Jan 6, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Love the Local Skunk. Phenos I have REEK of gas. 1 bud will easily stink up the whole room. Very strong weed. I had some people fom Colorada say its the best stuff they ever smoked Ive also got a pack of the Munson that I havent grown out.
> 
> You can get pure=pre 2000 NL5 from The Green Stash on Strainly. $5.25 a seed.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir, once again your on point and more than helpful with the old collectable strains. I appreciate your help and knowledge


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 16, 2022)

Young Duke back doing his thang!


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 19, 2022)

Headie Gardens sale is fire.. Got the Dom G, Delta blues, Burnout, Polecat 91 & Skunkband V2 in bound.. Friends and Fam are gonna be set for the spring summer season here.. I'm gonna run the Skunkband V2 first.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 19, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Headie Gardens sale is fire.. Got the Dom G, Delta blues, Burnout, Polecat 91 & Skunkband V2 in bound.. Friends and Fam are gonna be set for the spring summer season here.. I'm gonna run the Skunkband V2 first.


Yeah man. For some reason Duke doesn't shout them out when asked where his seeds are available right now. I reckon it's because seedsherenow is trying to get the same packs off for $148


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 19, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Yeah man. For some reason Duke doesn't shout them out when asked where his seeds are available right now. I reckon it's because seedsherenow is trying to get the same packs off for $148


Maybe he was the vendor involved in the whole hillfire scam?


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 19, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> Maybe he was the vendor involved in the whole hillfire scam?


I'll definitely ask. That did come to mind - I think the dude that ripped off Duke was giving testers of new gear (x's using many of Duke's clones) to headiegardens to give out w/ orders.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 20, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> I'll definitely ask. That did come to mind - I think the dude that ripped off Duke was giving testers of new gear (x's using many of Duke's clones) to headiegardens to give out w/ orders.


Duke posted on his Instagram that the hillfire dude ripped him off for a ton of seeds also, and the he wasn’t even capable of mixing soil, let alone breeding. I think he took the post down, but he cleared the air, and it was all a scam.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 27, 2022)

If anyone is sitting on Screaming Eagle you might want to pop them sooner than later.. I’m getting low sprout rates from a well curated pack alongside stuff from ‘14 that’s sprouting with no issues.. ymmv fyi etc..


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 27, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive grown the Local Skunk, Dominion Skunk, Granny Skunk. I like them all, and the best ones are a toss up as to which is most potent. Id probably go with the Local if I had to pick one. I lso still have some other packs Ive not grown out yet. Sis Skunk, Skunkband, Munson, Capitol G. Ive got 2 phenos of the Local. 1 tested out at 27% THC. The other is untested.


how did that Dominion skunk grow for you?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 27, 2022)

Its kind of slow growing as is the Local, and Granny. Buzz wise I loved all of them. All of them reek. Granny probably reeked the least, but probably yielded the best.
I had some people from Colorado tell me the Local was the best stuff they ever smoked. All of it is pretty close in potency. I may have preferred the Skunk the most, with the Local a very close second.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 27, 2022)

Local Skunk was the crowd favorite last year for me.


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 3, 2022)

NeighborToker said:


> Seems like one of Dominion breeders might’ve gone off the deep end. They’ve always been flat earth Trumpers but this guy goes above and beyond. From telling everyone that Jesus is coming back soon to saying the government is injecting everyone with HIV. This guy also appears to be the main breeder and Duke is just the face/spokesman. Makes sense if you read some of the comments on his actual plant posts. https://instagram.com/patri0tfarmer?utm_medium=copy_link


There are a lot of questionable folks in the weed game in general. It's always been that way though so weed is one of the things you gotta be able to compartmentalize about in my opinion. Separate the person from the genetics/bud/service. Around my parts 90% of the organic farmers have drank the Kool aid but we just talk about the weather when I pick up my stuff. I understand we all have different lines though about where we choose to spend our money but my unpopular take is if you're on the fence about getting a pack of DS don't let the fools conspiracy stuff (I won't even dignify this stuff by calling it political. I've got conservative friends/family) stop you. You're buying the genetics not the breeder and if you choose to take your business elsewhere just know there are a lot of these guys who slang these seeds who agree with this kook but just keep a "cleaner" online presence.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 3, 2022)

I completely agree,there are people who intensely argue or defend or trash some breeders on RIU,some people buy single seeds and bitch like a MF,I got into it w/people last yr. when I mentioned I run a certain breeder's gear,and got a ton of flack. My response was the seed market is the wild west,I do a large outdoor ev. season and have grown more than 30 yrs.I grow about 20 strains ev. season.A number of times the seeds I got sucked and I just say lesson learned and luckily I do enough strains where success is guaranteed. When a strain is a bust I don't get crazy because I know this business is what it is and that is a unregulated,new market.Some people defend breeders and their "hard work" like groupies and have no idea who these people are,I say relax and be happy you don't have to use bag weed seeds and can get all these strains that are availlable without worrying about cops.When a pack of seeds sucks it's not like you bought sunflower seeds from Burpee. You know in a young market there will be beat artists and pollen chuckers everywhere


----------



## NeighborToker (Mar 4, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> There are a lot of questionable folks in the weed game in general. It's always been that way though so weed is one of the things you gotta be able to compartmentalize about in my opinion. Separate the person from the genetics/bud/service. Around my parts 90% of the organic farmers have drank the Kool aid but we just talk about the weather when I pick up my stuff. I understand we all have different lines though about where we choose to spend our money but my unpopular take is if you're on the fence about getting a pack of DS don't let the fools conspiracy stuff (I won't even dignify this stuff by calling it political. I've got conservative friends/family) stop you. You're buying the genetics not the breeder and if you choose to take your business elsewhere just know there are a lot of these guys who slang these seeds who agree with this kook but just keep a "cleaner" online presence.


I was just pointing out the craziness because I thought it was hilarious. I’ll still buy their stuff but I do think the HIV, Jesus coming back, and the pro Putin stuff is quite funny. If I shopped by my beliefs, I’d be walking around starving and naked.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 4, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> I'll definitely ask. That did come to mind - I think the dude that ripped off Duke was giving testers of new gear (x's using many of Duke's clones) to headiegardens to give out w/ orders.


I asked duke about the testers Shoe gave me and he said all the “testers “ where actually previous projects he had worked on, but wasn’t happy with the results ( too much herms ) so didn’t want to release them. I don’t thing Shoe will be selling any more of Dukes gear after he sells out of his current stock. I think shoe is just selling them so cheep to get rid of everything as fast as possible.


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 4, 2022)

NeighborToker said:


> I was just pointing out the craziness because I thought it was hilarious. I’ll still buy their stuff but I do think the HIV, Jesus coming back, and the pro Putin stuff is quite funny. If I shopped by my beliefs, I’d be walking around starving and naked.


There was a period 4-5 years ago my mom was like "no more X, they support...." "No more Y, they support..." Like damn old woman you can't just eat happy garden lettuce for the rest of your life.

Definitely some grade A kook shit but I'm telling you I could list off 5 more popular breeders who are either flat earthers, anti vax, Jan 6 supporters or a mix. They just cleaned up their socials but trust me if you could see their old posts it's on the same level as this stuff


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 4, 2022)

I guess I'll just have to wait for the next legit Duke gear drop since these "testers" didn't go how Duke planned. Still gonna grow them out (I'm still certain the Chem D in the tester is a legit Chem D cut).


----------



## NeighborToker (Mar 4, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> There was a period 4-5 years ago my mom was like "no more X, they support...." "No more Y, they support..." Like damn old woman you can't just eat happy garden lettuce for the rest of your life.
> 
> Definitely some grade A kook shit but I'm telling you I could list off 5 more popular breeders who are either flat earthers, anti vax, Jan 6 supporters or a mix. They just cleaned up their socials but trust me if you could see their old posts it's on the same level as this stuff


Oh I know lol! I’ve seen the posts. Cap, inhouse, etc. Like I said it has no effect on wether I’ll do business with them or not. It’s more amusing I guess than anything.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 4, 2022)

I said no more beans but maybe I can get a pack of them jb chem x 91 bx that’s up my alley for sure I had 5 packs in my cart from the headie sale but somehow I made it off the site without spending a dollar .. 

You guys made a great point about supporting people but separating the person from the product 

It’s easier said than done tho and I’m not gonna be unfair and say Bc we don’t share the same thought process I won’t support you but there’s lines I’m not crossing ..there’s some ideology that implies some people are inferior idc how fire ya shit is I can’t get behind that although they never come out and say it

Some of those ideologies go hand in hand with the inferiority I mentioned so your stance kinda tells who u are before u actually do


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 4, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> There was a period 4-5 years ago my mom was like "no more X, they support...." "No more Y, they support..." Like damn old woman you can't just eat happy garden lettuce for the rest of your life.
> 
> Definitely some grade A kook shit but I'm telling you I could list off 5 more popular breeders who are either flat earthers, anti vax, Jan 6 supporters or a mix. They just cleaned up their socials but trust me if you could see their old posts it's on the same level as this stuff


Just give me the seeds man,if these people get sucked into their customized conspiracy news feeds they are beyond rehab,it's a roundabout advertisement for their gear if they're smoking it,as you have to STONED to believe all these far fetched child sex ring,Qanaon BS theories,etc the darkside of Social Media IMO,I only have one toe in the bathtub of the digital world and am happy for it.


----------



## insulintype1 (Mar 4, 2022)

The entire seed game drama is hilarious. Never have I seen, read, listened to so much neck beard b.s. over a fucking plant. I'll give the seed guys one thing they are damn near experts at telling stories. The podcasts, figuring out who hates who, which person has which original plant has kept me well entertained during the pandemic. Any of these dudes would make a fantastic reality TV show on Discovery +. Bottom line if your gear is good I will buy it. I'm sure there are Qanon, nazi idiots that work at Frito Lays. Doesn't mean I'm gonna stop buying Doritos.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Mar 4, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> The entire seed game drama is hilarious. Never have I seen, read, listened to so much neck beard b.s. over a fucking plant. I'll give the seed guys one thing they are damn near experts at telling stories. The podcasts, figuring out who hates who, which person has which original plant has kept me well entertained during the pandemic. Any of these dudes would make a fantastic reality TV show on Discovery +. Bottom line if your gear is good I will buy it. I'm sure there are Qanon, nazi idiots that work at Frito Lays. Doesn't mean I'm gonna stop buying Doritos.


THIS!!!


----------



## jasonryan00 (Mar 4, 2022)

Just like all the keyboard warriors taking non stop shit about seed company's gear if they have even one problem when the only grow out the strain once from seed, then say all that company's gear is garbage. 
I have run into many people over the years that will say "oh don't go with that company their gear is shit, i had nothing but problems" 
Come to find out when you see their setup and growing environment it's no wonder why the run was shitty or they had a lot of trouble with intersex traits. 
Light leaks, poor ventilation, really high or really low temps or really vast swings between the two, humidity etc


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 5, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> always the arrows fault never the Indian..



Chiefs are in abundance, too many.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 5, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> The entire seed game drama is hilarious. Never have I seen, read, listened to so much neck beard b.s. over a fucking plant. I'll give the seed guys one thing they are damn near experts at telling stories. The podcasts, figuring out who hates who, which person has which original plant has kept me well entertained during the pandemic. Any of these dudes would make a fantastic reality TV show on Discovery +. Bottom line if your gear is good I will buy it. I'm sure there are Qanon, nazi idiots that work at Frito Lays. Doesn't mean I'm gonna stop buying Doritos.


EXACTLY,in a semi-unregulated market,w/swimming sharks,pollen chuckers,etc,the ability to track down the history of cuts,origins of strains,etc.is all speculation and lacks reliable documentation and getting fired up over shit like this is a headache.


----------



## fieldhand (Mar 5, 2022)

Well this thread devolved into a complete shit show


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 5, 2022)

fieldhand said:


> Well this thread devolved into a complete shit show


Yeah lost a couple brain cells reading the last two pages


----------



## NeighborToker (Mar 8, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> The entire seed game drama is hilarious. Never have I seen, read, listened to so much neck beard b.s. over a fucking plant. I'll give the seed guys one thing they are damn near experts at telling stories. The podcasts, figuring out who hates who, which person has which original plant has kept me well entertained during the pandemic. Any of these dudes would make a fantastic reality TV show on Discovery +. Bottom line if your gear is good I will buy it. I'm sure there are Qanon, nazi idiots that work at Frito Lays. Doesn't mean I'm gonna stop buying Doritos.


This has to the dumbest take on anything I’ve ever seen before. The Instagram account I linked is the OWNER/HEAD BREEDER not just some employee. It’s cool if you don’t have any morals but at least think before you post.


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 8, 2022)

I don't know what Duke calls it at his site. I grew out the Headband x Skunk #1 I do believe he made for Grimm. I still have clones of it going. You can really see and smell the Headband in it. It is also plenty strong. As good as it is, it is just stony weed. To bad it does not have the Headband high.


----------



## NeighborToker (Mar 8, 2022)

Looks like Dominion Seed Co has publicly become pro Putin. Really sad honestly. 








(@patri0tfarmer) • Instagram photos and videos


1,854 Followers, 304 Following, 50 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@patri0tfarmer)




instagram.com


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 11, 2022)

Kndreyn said:


> His Stashplant is good sleep meds. I tried his Dominion G, Granny Skunk, and Burnout Chem a few years ago, and they were good, but I unknowingly was growing in a bad environment at the time, so I don't really know the potential of those. The Dominion G was really good. I'll be growing all of them again now that my environment is good, but I'm on a more sativa kick right now. I have his Polecat BX I haven't tried yet.


Appreciate the report, I may be grabbing some dominion g for 420


----------



## raggyb (Mar 11, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> You have no idea what Im smoking.
> 
> For one Ive got a verified cut of the
> Chem91skva,not an S1 ect.
> ...


good on you man for tellin these blow holes they can suck it if they don't like it. on other things, how is chem91skva? I'm tryin a GSC x chem91 (CSI).


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Mar 12, 2022)

Wow this thread went to shit


----------



## raggyb (Mar 12, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Chem91skva is good shit. Reeks when growing, even in veg. Long lasting high. Uplifting high. Might make some people paranoid. Good female to breed with.


what can we do, these guys are everywhere, like fungus gnats. 

so I'm going to look forward to the Chem91 cross. paranoia is not my friend but i'm probably getting more used to working through it. will see. I got polecat to try also.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Mar 12, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> Wow this thread went to shit


That's the result of most threads on here. it's smooth sailing, then someone comes in starts chaos, everyone follows and it completely derails


----------



## unomas (Mar 13, 2022)

Anyways…what’s the go to place for Duke’s gear?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2022)

If you wanna play in politics then please go there. Talking that shit in any other forum will result in a ban.
Not fucking around anymore.


----------

